# Quo Vadis WoW - Nostalgikergedanken



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

_Nachdem ich nun World of Warcraft bereits seit der Beta spiele und mir vergangene wie auch aktuelle Entwicklungen zu Gemüte geführt habe, kommen in mir von Zeit zu Zeit diverse nostalgische Anflüge und Gedanken auf und auch die Frage was World of Warcraft eigentlich noch zu bieten hat._

Unvergessen sind für mich die Zeiten als man das erste mal mit 40 Leuten nach Molten Core ging, grün und blau equipt, ohne Taktikguides und Videos anderer Gilden. So etwas gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt schlichtweg noch nicht, man musste sich Bosse erarbeiten und das mit einer Ausrüstung die noch nicht unbedingt stimmig aufeinander aufgebaut werden konnte. Bosse waren teils echte Material und Goldschlachten in Zeiten wo 1000 Gold ein echtes Vermögen dargestellt haben. Gilden, zumindest die erfolgreichen, waren oft mehr als nur ein reines Zweckbündnis zum erfarmen von Items sondern teils entwickelten sich daraus echte Freundschaften und man traf sich im realen Leben. Auch die Größe einer Gilde war meist größer als heute. Während man heute mit 40 - 60 Leuten den Content bestreiten kann und eine immer stärkere Abkapselung von Nichtgildenmitgliedern zustande kommt, mussten die Gilden damals noch ca. 70 Member haben um Ausfälle, Ferien und Co kompensieren zu können oder eben 2-3 paralell laufende Gruppen für Zul'Gurub auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Ein schöner Nebeneffekt großer 40 Mann Raids war zudem, dass man ab und zu auch geistige und spielerische Ausfälle von einzelnen Raidmmebern kompensieren konnte, sprich wenn einer mal einen schlechten Tag hatte fiel dieses nicht so extrem ins Gewicht und man konnte Fehler trotzdem noch retten. Das heißt nicht das der spielerische Anspruch geringer war (wer die Horsemen, C'Thun, etc in der alten Welt sah weiß wovon ich rede), sondern das durch echtes Teamplay und Miteinander manches möglich war. 

Die World of Warcraft war für mich noch in Ordnung, es wurde selten geneidet, geflamed und Leute in Miskredit gebracht nur weil sie spielerischen, hart erkämpften Erfolg hatten. Man hat anerkannt das es Gilden gibt die einfach es geschafft haben das perfekte Umfeld für erfolgreiche Raids und ein erfolgreiches Miteinander zu schaffen.  Mit Zul'Gurub, BWL, später dann AQ und Naxramas wurde Content geschaffen, der Anspruch an Raids zum Teil deutlich gesteigert. Man konnte noch Leute die Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben sehr gut erkennen und T-Sets waren nicht einfach pure Willkür und Geschenk sondern man musste es sich hart erarbeiten.

Neben den privaten Aspekten RL Gildentreffen, haben wir in Game auch den Spaß nicht aus den Augen verloren und ich erinnere mich gerne zurück an Spaßevents wie Level 1 Taurenrennen von Thunderbluff nach Eisenschmiede oder mit 100 Leuten am Steg von Menethill zu sitzen und zu angeln (Größe ist nicht alles, das Gewicht zählt!). Unvergessen auch die Schnitzeljagd und offene, verabredete PVP Schlachten vor Crossroads. 



*Was ist daraus geworden?*
Leider hat sich mit der Einführung von Burning Crusade die etablierte Weltordnung in WoW komplett verabschiedet. Die alten, großen Gilden mussten einen schmerzlichen Prozeß durchlaufen. Viele mussten sich verkleinern und das Klima der Server veränderte sich schon vor dem Addon spürbar. Es kam immer mehr Neid, Flames und ArbeitslosweilErfolg-Mist auf. Es wurde möglich sich T1-T2 Teile in einem Raid oder dem AH zu erkaufen (ja ich gebe zu auch wir haben sogar teils T3 Teile verkauft) und es gab die ersten aufkommenden Casual Nerfs (ja bitte, ich heule einfach mal so lange bis Blizzard Instanzen und Raids vereinfacht weil ich zu blöd bin es zu schaffen obwohl 100e es konnten). Im Laufe der Zeit fand ich, dass der Teamgeist, das Teamplay und freundliche Miteinander immer mehr Kampf und Krampf gewichen sind, das die Umgangsformen rüder, rauer und teils untragbar wurden. Das teils sehr lasche Durchgreifen der GMs hat ein übriges dazu beigetragen. 

Mit dem AddOn entdeckte dann Blizzard das Thema "eSports" für sich und ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden ob ein auf PVE ausgelegtes Game überhaupt jemals ein balanciertes PVP oder Arena Gaming im Sinne von eSports ermöglicht, wurde alles überbpügelt und verwässert. Eine positive Entwicklung war die Einführung der Realmpools und damit einhergehende Verkürzung der Wartezeiten auf BGs. Eine sehr negative Entwicklung die Einführung der Arena. Es war schlichtweg egal ob man seine Klasse kann, mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung und Teamzustammenstellung der Gegner hatte man schlechte Karten, hinzu kamen zahlreiche Exploits und Bugs. 

Die Raids haben sich auch grundweg verändert. Die Bosse sind zu niedliche, kuschelweichem Fallobst verkommen und stellen mit wenigen Ausnahmen keinerlei Anspruch an Taktik, Equip und Herausforderung mehr da. Es geht einfach nur noch drum möglichst oft eine Taktik zu wiederholen, irgendwann ist der letzte Dumme im Raid soweit und bekommt es hin. Danach liegt der Boss. Mit spielerischem Skill und den eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie dem Teamplay des Raids hat es schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Viele der heutigen "Elite" und "top Gilden" der Server sind aus meiner Sicht diese Bezeichnung kaum wert. Am Besten sieht man das daran, wie lange für Sunwell clear gebraucht wurde in vielen dieser so gennanten Top Gilden obwohl die Bosse aus meiner persönlichen Sicht weit weniger Anspruch stellen als ein Teil der pre BC Bosse. 

Ebenfalls negativ Auffallend aus meiner Sicht ist die stärker werdende Gleichmacherei. Mittlerweile kommt es mir so vor, als ob Blizzard regelrecht Angst davor hat ansprechende, anspruchsvollen Content zu schaffen. Es wird nur noch auf Casual Gaming geachtet und man bemüht sich nur ja nicht zu schweren Content zu schaffen, oder falls doch mal zu viele 0815 Spieler schreien nerf tman einfach eine Instanz bis ins letzte hinein das auch der letzte unfähige Spieler diese bewältigen kann ohne irgendwie Ahnung von seiner Klasse haben zu müssen. Ebenso hat man durch diese Entwicklung den Niedergang der Gilden beschleunigt. Viele Gilden sind zu einem Zweckbündnus für Itembeschaffung verkommen und Gildenhopping ist die Tagesordnung. Viele sehr erfolgreiche Gilden haben sich aus dem Spiel verabschiedet, da sie diese Entwicklung nicht mitgehen wollten und konnten. Der Neid und das Geflame sowie Intrigren unter den Gilden ist extrem geworden und keine Gilde gönnt der anderen den "Erfolg". Da heißt es dann "Hartz IV Gilde" um nur mal ein Stichwort zu nennen. Mir fällt auch auf, dass die Gilden sich selbst immer mehr voneinander abkapseln und es kaum übergreifendes Miteinander gibt. Man bleibt unter sich, egal welche Instanz man versucht diese nur innerhalb einer Gilde zu bewältigen. Ein Grund dafür ist verständlich und naheliegend, die Vielzahl abgrundtief schlechtspielender Casuals die kaum zu unterscheiden sind von Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen dank der Gleichmacherei von Blizzard mit Heroic Marken. 
Aus meiner Sicht wird immer extremer versucht alles gleich zu machen und selbst dem dümmsten Spieler zu ermöglichen ja auch garantiert alles zu sehen ohne das er dafür etwas bewältigen und leisten muss.


*Wie hat sich das PVP entwickelt?*
Zu Beginn von WoW zählte der Rang14, bzw überhaupt die PVP Ränge noch etwas, man musste es sich oftmals hart erarbeiten und man musste sich zum Teil auch entscheiden ob man nun PVP oder PVE machen wollte. An sich eine gute Entscheidung, schließlich haben sich Leute hart ihr PVE Equip erarbeitet in den Raidinstanzen und PVP Spieler ihre Belohnungen. Mit BC kam eine extreme Verwässerung. Man konnte auf einmal mit PVP Klamotten selbst T5 und teils sogar T6 Instanzen bewältigen und manche PVP Ausrüstung ist besser als das PVE Gegenstück. PVP hat sich auch dahingehend gewandelt, dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist eine Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Es stellt keinen Anspruch mehr da sondern man muss nur genug Zeit haben sich afk wo hinzustellen, zu leechen und hoffen das es keiner mitbekommt. Wenn man aktiv spielt, ist es egal wie schlecht man ist, dann muss man halt 3x in ein BG statt nur 1x gehen - der Erfolg ist der Gleiche, es dauert nur etwas länger. Mit dem oben bereits erwähnten eSport Anspruch hat Blizzard dieses noch beschleunigt und weiter verwässert. 



*Entwicklungen aus meiner Sicht*
_Da man aus der BETA ja nicht zuviel erzählen darf bleibe ich allgemein_
Ich hatte gehofft das Blizzard sich mit dem kommenden AddOn auf alte Werte besinnt und Gilden wieder stärker fördert. Das die Raids erhöht werden auf 40 Leute pro Raid und man z.B. für Casuals weiter 10er Raids aber dann mit z.B T6,5 einführt während die großen Raids ihr T7 - TX in den großen Raidinstanzen organisieren. Ich hatte gehofft das endlich das seit Jahren versprochene Gilden- und Privatehousing etabliert wird. Leider hat sich gezeigt das nichts kommen wird in der art. Es wird weiterhin noch stärker alles gleich gemacht, Supportklassen werden zerstört und in die Masse der DDler eingegliedert, und ein AddOn wird wieder mit Kuschelfaktor angeboten. Für mich stellt WoW immer weniger Anspruch an mein spielerisches Können dar sondern einfach nur noch mehr das sinnbefreite dauerhafte Instanzrunning für Ruf und Raiden für ein neues T-Set. Echte Neuerungen mit Heldenklassen kommen nicht sondern man bügelt den nur als neue Klasse auf und besonders am Anfang wird man wohl nur noch DK rumrennen sehen. 



*Was will ich?*
Ich will endlich wieder ein Spiel, ein WoW mit Anspruch. Ein WoW in dem Bosse noch Herausforderungen sind und nicht pures Fallobst für jeden Casual damit der auch ja vor lauter Geheule seine Rüstung direkt am Eingang abholen kann ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen. Ich will das die Gleichmacherei von PVE / PVP / eSport beendet wird und man sich wieder entscheiden muss was man will - eSport oder PVE!
Ich will, dass das Miteinander gestärkt wird durch Events und auch die private Komponente durch ein Gildenhousing sowie Private Housing gestärkt wird. Ich will das GMs stärker durchgreifen gegen das sinkende Niveau im Chat, gegen permanente Beleidgungen, Flames, Verleumdungen und Gespamme in themenfremden Channel. 



Ja, ich weiß nun kommt wieder der übliche Flame ála wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann geh doch - aber genau das, mein lieber Flamer ist was ich mit sinkendem Niveau meine! WoW ist ein Spiel das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, das sehr viel Potential bietet und ich sehe es mit großen Bedauern was daraus gemacht wird - eine seidig, weich gespülte Kuschelwelt mit Flames.

P.S. Ich habe zum Schluß hingehend meine Worte kürzer gefasst da der Text sonst zu Lange geworden wäre.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

das was du schreibst stimmt ja alles

aber was will man machen mit den ganzen "casuals" wie auch immer hat bliz halt die anforderungen drastisch runter gesetzt
das mit der idee von 40er raids und 10er raids find ich gut weil die 25 raids gefallen mir he net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja wer weis vllt wird das ja noch was


----------



## Psykomoon (6. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöner Thread und ich gebe dir vollkommen recht


----------



## Xerror (6. Oktober 2008)

Sehr nett geschrieben =)

Ich stehe da auch voll und ganz hinter dir...BC und Wotkl sind einfach Mist...vorallem die Verienfachung für Gelegenheitsspieler...
Ich kam leider erst prebc in den Geschmack der 60+ und kenne die Zeit davor leider nur von anderen Freunden ... doch man merkt,dass sich viel geändert hat und das wohl eher ins Schlechtere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es wird bald ein Spiel geben,dass sich WoW sehr ähnelt...nur halt wieder von Anfang an...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Xerror schrieb:


> Sehr nett geschrieben =)
> 
> Ich stehe da auch voll und ganz hinter dir...BC und Wotkl sind einfach Mist...vorallem die Verienfachung für Gelegenheitsspieler...
> Ich kam leider erst prebc in den Geschmack der 60+ und kenne die Zeit davor leider nur von anderen Freunden ... doch man merkt,dass sich viel geändert hat und das wohl eher ins Schlechtere
> ...



Verstehe mich net falsch, ich will kein Spiel das WoW ähnelt etc, ich will ein WoW das einfach mal aus Fehlern lernt und diese auch bereit ist zu korrigieren.
Nichts spricht gegen Casual Gaming, aber nicht Casuals haben WoW berühmt, bekannt gemacht sondern Gilden á la "Das Triumvirat", "Grandmasters" die zu Affenjungs wurden
und Co. Man sollte Content also so gestalten das es einen Bereich gibt den wirklich jeder schaffen kann ABER auch einen Bereich der echten Anspruch stellt
an 40er Raids.


----------



## Nyi (6. Oktober 2008)

word!

Jede einzelne von dir angesprochene Sache stimmt. Ein großen unterschied finde ich auch noch, dass früher leute die t0 o.ä. hatten nicht ausgelacht wurde und als noobs beschimpft wurde sondern auch sie angesehen war, ich denke viele wissen wie oft man für die beiden rend schwerter in ubrs rumgammeln musste und am anfang war auf drakki ne nette nuss.

Mfg Nyi alias Dequen


----------



## Hefara (6. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott sei dank ein gleichgesinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schliesse mich voll und ganz deiner meinung an ich spiel seid release wow und muss sagen was mach ich in wow überhaupt noch?

Dumm da stehen und eine Tastedrücken das erfordert so viel geschick das es nen 3 Järiges Kind kann
Ich will wieder 40ger raids wo man skill brauchte und keine verkakten noobs (warum muste blizz uns leuten die Naxx gemeistert haben dies wegnemen)


aber da eh alles gesagt wurde und das ehwieder nen ahh mimimi wein nich rum thead wird
Ich bedanke mich für diese worte die aus meinem herzen sprechen


----------



## Griese (6. Oktober 2008)

Wann hat Blizzard eigentlich das Housing versprochen?


----------



## MadRedCap (6. Oktober 2008)

So wie du den Text hier geschrieben hast, würd ich ihn glatt in sämtlichen Realmforen posten, damit Blizzard vielleicht mal mitbekommt, was sie dem ehrlichen Spieler antun.
Aber selbst wenn, denk ich einfach, dass es ihnen egal sein wird. Leider Gottes ist Blizzard sein eigener Chef, es wird nur rudimentär auf die Wünsche/Bedürfnisse der Spieler eingegangen (siehe das Zurückziehen des Ehre-Resets). Daran wird sich auch mit späteren Addons nichts ändern, es wird immer die Leute geben, die meinen, fette Rüstung, fettes Schwert, ich bring euch alle um! Und da sie in der Mehrheit bleiben werden, wird Blizzard denen das Leben so angenehm wie möglich machen.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Nyi schrieb:


> word!
> 
> Jede einzelne von dir angesprochene Sache stimmt. Ein großen unterschied finde ich auch noch, dass früher leute die t0 o.ä. hatten nicht ausgelacht wurde und als noobs beschimpft wurde sondern auch sie angesehen war, ich denke viele wissen wie oft man für die beiden rend schwerter in ubrs rumgammeln musste und am anfang war auf drakki ne nette nuss.
> 
> Mfg Nyi alias Dequen



Das meinte ich ja mit "grün" in MC. Wir waren 40 Leute und wir haben uns nicht die Mühe gemacht da erstmal permanent irgendwelche UBRS INstanzen zu Raiden sondern wir sind mit dem rein was wir finden konnten und haben uns die Bosse erarbeitet. Lucifron, Magmadar und Co waren damals noch eine Ecke mit dem Gear und ohne jeglichen Guide. Natürlich wurde es mit jedem blauen und epischen Teil einfacher aber für uns zählte Skill > Gear!


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> So wie du den Text hier geschrieben hast, würd ich ihn glatt in sämtlichen Realmforen posten, damit Blizzard vielleicht mal mitbekommt, was sie dem ehrlichen Spieler antun.
> Aber selbst wenn, denk ich einfach, dass es ihnen egal sein wird. Leider Gottes ist Blizzard sein eigener Chef, es wird nur rudimentär auf die Wünsche/Bedürfnisse der Spieler eingegangen (siehe das Zurückziehen des Ehre-Resets). Daran wird sich auch mit späteren Addons nichts ändern, es wird immer die Leute geben, die meinen, fette Rüstung, fettes Schwert, ich bring euch alle um! Und da sie in der Mehrheit bleiben werden, wird Blizzard denen das Leben so angenehm wie möglich machen.



Ich habes es mit einem Twink ins Allgemeine Forum geschrieben:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=6104991662


Nachtrag:
Housing, das wurde vor BC versprochen in einem blauen Post, frag mich aber bitte nicht mehr wann und wo. Ich weiß nur noch das es angekündigt wurde um direkt wieder gecancelt und vertröstet zu werden.


----------



## wowhunter (6. Oktober 2008)

die pvp schlachten gibt es bei uns heute noch =)

und wenn die bg-server down sind wird erst uc geraidet und dann kommen die hordler nach if dann gehen wir wieder nach og sie kommen zu uns nach sw^^

also ich finde du hast recht selbst der Brachlandchat ist nicht das was er einmal war......


----------



## Neyphen (6. Oktober 2008)

und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema! 

- Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde! 
- Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!

vote for close !

ich kann das Geheule und Gejammer nicht mehr hören! Geht bitte alle ins Altersheim und weint dort mit Gleichgesinnten den "guten alten Zeiten" nach! *würg*


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Neyphen schrieb:


> und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema!
> 
> - Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde!
> - Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!
> ...



Und ich dachte schon, dass es möglich wäre mind. 1 Forenseite lang keinen derartigen Post zu finden.
Danke das du mein Weltbild nicht ins wanken gebracht hast :-)


----------



## x.Ne0n (6. Oktober 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen.

Die alte 60er Zeit vermisse ich auch noch.


Jedoch glaube ich, dass die Zeit vorbei ist.
Blizz macht es eben allen leichter, damit jeder das Spiel und ein Abo kauft.
So meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keie (6. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich spiele selbst seit der Beta und habe genau das Gleiche beobachtet wie du und Blizzard sogar mal einen Vorschlag unterbreitet der mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ging.
Wieso machen sie es nicht einfach wie bei Diablo II ? Ich erstell nen Charakter und muss ein Häckchen setzen ob er Classic WoW sein soll oder für die Add On's.
Ich für meinen Teil fände es sehr genial wieder nur bis 60 leveln zu können mit den ganzen alten Inzen ohne BC oder Wotlk.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das 2-3 Server für diese Art von Classic WoW zu teuer wären für Blizzard. Ich denke außerdem das es durchaus viele Spieler gibt die genau auf diesen Servern spielen würden....ich jedenfalls würde es tun.
Fest steht, das wenn die Entwicklung mit Woltk so weitergeht, das ich mich sehr wahscheinlich von WoW verabschieden werde.
So das mal mein Senf zu dem Thema^^


----------



## Smoleface (6. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber du stellst so dermassen vieles negativ und auch FALSCH dar. Wenn doch der PvE Content so einfach ist, wieso haben erst rund 300 Gilden KJ down und das nach fast 5 Monaten Patch 2.4? 

Wieso kann nicht einfach "jeder" mal schnell ein 2200er Rating in der Arena schaffen da es ja eh nur aufs setup und Rüstung drauf ankommte? (Meine Sig ist eher sarkastisch, für all diejenen die auf ein "epicfail" warten ;-) ). 

Sry, aber wenn dir allgemein das Spiel nicht gefällt spiel es doch einfach nicht mehr? Wo liegt dein Problem?

Liegt es vielleicht darin, dass du nichtmehl vergöttert wirst weil du T3 hast?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

Neyphen schrieb:


> und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema!
> 
> - Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde!
> - Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!
> ...




wie schreibe solche typen wie du

vote for bann

nerv nicht rum wens dir nicht passt und du zu den imba roxxor gehörst oder wie au immer geh unter deinen epics runter und geh roxxorn


@ smolface ich hoffe du hast wow classic gespielt wen nicht ist dein kommentar eigentlich ziemlich wertlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G4b0 (6. Oktober 2008)

Dazu muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf geben.

Zum einen ist es richtig, dass vieles generft wurde und 40er Raid Instanzen like MC oder BWL noch richtig fordernd waren.

Ihr beschwert euch, dass WoW mehr zum Casual Game geworden ist, ich persönlich kann es aber verstehen. Nur dadurch hat WoW so viele Spieler. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit sich stundenlang am Tag hinzusetzen und ein Spiel zu zocken. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo keiner mehr richtig Zeit investieren mag und kann muss man ein Spiel so gestalten um erfolgreich zu sein. Ich persönlich bin froh darüber, da ich fast jeden Tag arbeiten muss und nicht die Zeit habe um mich stundenlang mit WoW zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Rongor (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr^^
Ich muß Kieron in vielen Punkten zustimmen. WoW hat sich einfach net positiv weiterentwickelt. (und das sagt ein 100%iger Casualgamer)
Wer wie ich unter der Woche 12 stündige Arbeitstage hat und sich danach noch mit Freundin/Familie und anderen Hobbys als WoW beschäftigt, hat nicht die Zeit 
jeden Content zu raiden.
Aber als beinahe Mensch 2.Klasse degradiert zu werden nur weil ich mir das komplette Markenequip erfarmt habe, geht mir Ingame wirklich quer.
Dieses Spiel ist für viele ein Wettkampf um die Farbe "lila" geworden, und jeder der diese Farbe nicht trägt ist gleich ein Casulgimp oder schlimmeres.

Wie im RL entwickelt sich in WoW eine statussymbolabhängige Gesellschaft und dabei sollte man doch meinen das Pixel nicht so elemtar sind, wie das tägliche Brot.

Mal Zu Bossnerfs:
Einerseits kommt mir das entgegen wegen mangelnder Zeit, andererseits verstehe ich die ganzen nach Nerfs schreieenden Gamer nicht.
Holt man sich ein Offlinegame und schafft dieses nicht in der leichtesten Stufe durchzuspielen, werden da "Protestbriefe" an die Entwicker geschrieben??
Einen Content den ich nicht schaffe, den schaff ich halt net. NA UND??? Trotzdem lieben mich Eltern/Freunde/Freundin immer noch genauso!!

Ich finde Blizzard hätte sich diese Vereinfachungen niemals antun sollen, da somit die Herausforderungen immer kleiner werden und sich bei Erfolg nie mehr die gleiche
Freude einstellt wie vor BC!!!

Zu PvP kann ich net viel sagen, da ich des wenn überhaupt nur mit Freunden spiele um ein wenig Spaß zu haben und entspannen wollen^^

Grundsätzlich wünsche ich mir zum Abschluß die gute alte WoW-Zeit zurück, in der Anstand und Respekt auch Lvl1-chars gegenüber an der Tagesordnung war.

Ich erinnere mich noch genau als ich das erste mal mit ca Lvl 12 in Darnassus stand und mich ein 60er einfach anhandelte. (leider hab ich seinen Namen nimmer)
Was er dann tat, war für mich eines der tollsten Dinge die mir Ingame je passiert sind. Er schenkte mir genau 1G!!! oO
Und jeder der damals auch gespielt hat, weiß wieviel Spielgeld das damals war!!!

Wo sind diese Zeiten hin?????

Mein Wunsch:
Geht nett miteinander um, helft euch und beschimpft andere die vllt. neu im spiel net als Noobs, Gimps oder sonstiges!!!
Oder habt ihr vergessen das auch ihr einmal angefangen habt und von nix nen Plan hattet????

So long
Rongor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Hola,

feiner Text, den du zusammen gebaut hast. Vieles ist richtig, was du geschrieben hast. Ich spiele zwar erst seit ca. 1 Jahr und ich habe auch schon wieder aufgehört, weil die richtig großen Heruasforderungen ausgeblieben sind und es nur noch auf Gold/Ruf farming ausgelegt ist.
Rüstungen waren mir persönlich nie ganz so wichtig. Ich finde, das ein Spieler Skill haben muss, um wenigstens etwas zu reißen.
Spiele im Moment die Beta an und ich muss sagen, da hat sich nicht ganz soviel geändert.
Heute kann man sich für Geld ja alles kaufen. Man kauft sich z.B. einen Char bei Ebay und hat fast alles, was man zum spielen braucht. Dann ist man in den Augen  
der anderen jemand, der etwas erreicht hat.
Auch heute noch muss man relativ viel Zeit in WoW investieren , um etwas zu erreichen.

Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, das WoW eben für die breite Masse angelegt ist, die eben auch die vielen Accounts auch zahlt. Mit früher und heute kannst du es ehhh nicht vergleichen und deine Zeiten werden auch nie wieder so zurück kommen, wie du sie in Erinnerung hast. Zudem ist WoW ein sehr einstiegsfreundliches Game, den ich spreche aus Erfahrung, weil es noch gar nicht so lange her ist.
Man darf halt auch nicht zu egoistisch denken. Was ist schwer was ist leicht? Wenn ein Raidboss nach 1000 malen nicht gelegt worden ist, dann ist er unschaffbar.
Wenn er allerdings nach 300 mal gelegt worden ist, ist es ok so. Die Raidbosse kann man auch ga nicht mehr so Anspruchsvoll machen, als das die Topgildeb den nicht mehr legen können.


mfg dat uren


----------



## Incavertex (6. Oktober 2008)

Er hat völlig Recht, WoW ist seit BC nicht mehr das was es war z.B. nur schon den schwachsinn das Schamanen 2x 1h Waffen tragen können und das auch nich mehr anders geht in Raids...
Es müsste in Blizzards Foren gepostet werden mit einigen Beispielen wie meinen. Vielleicht reagieren sie mal drauf auf die Flames und Whines haben sie ja auch reagiert. Ich sag nur das Paladin Ticket manch einer wirds kennen.
Bin selber auch schon knapp von Anfang an dabei und vermisse die "alte Zeit".
mfg


----------



## Keie (6. Oktober 2008)

Das mag sein das WoW nur dadurch so viele Spieler hat, aber was für Spieler sind das ? Ich seh teilweise Leute die nicht einmal die einfachsten Umgangsformen geschweige denn die deutsche Sprache beherrschen. Spieler die den ganzen Tag andere campen, flamen, auslachen oder dumm anmachen. Ist es so toll solche Spieler zu haben ? Ist das Blizzardss Ziel ? WoW zu einem auffanglager für Idioten und Deppen zu machen ? Solange sie zahlen sicherlich.
Es ist sehr schade das WoW so übertrieben kommerziell geworden ist und wir mit solchen Leuten leben müssen.


----------



## Cay (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu, das heutige WoW hat einiges an Reiz eingebüßt und spielt sich derzeit wie ein Ausgekauter Kaugummi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






> und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema!
> 
> - Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde!
> - Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!
> ...



Nun zu dir:

1. Wenn dich dieses "Mimimi-Thema" so stört, warum meinst du dann deine Meinung in dieser Diskusion mit unterbringen zu müssen? Geh doch ne Runde WoW spielen wenn du mit den momentanen Umständen zufrieden bist müsste es dir doch mehr Spass machen als auf dieser "Kippe namesn Forum" abzuhängen und unseren geistigen MÜll zu ertragen.

2.Oder aber du bist einer dieser Spieler, die sich dank Vereinfachung endlich auch einen Status in der World of Warcraft erspielen konnten und nun Angst vor den Konservertiven Spielern haben, die ja so pöse sind und ihnen all ihren virtuellen Ruhm nehmen wollen.

mfg

Cay


----------



## ?!?! (6. Oktober 2008)

Du schreibst in deinem Text oft "hart erarbeitet", irre ich mich oder ist das ein SPIEL? Spiel != Arbeit. Falls es doch zur Arbeit wird solltest du schnell damit aufhören.


----------



## Kamaji (6. Oktober 2008)

Toll geschrieben @ TE
Kann dir bislang nur zustimmen


----------



## Tennissen (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, guten Morgen erstmal.
Ich muss sagen dass ich sehr angenehm überrascht bin, hier einen derart komplexen Eintrag zu finden. Soll nicht heissen, dass die anderen Beiträge zu einfach gestrickt seien, aber einfach mal "HUT AB" für Deine Mühe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber bin noch nicht SO lange in WOW aktiv... was einfach daran liegt dass ich mich vorher gegen Onlinespiele gesträubt habe. Warum, wieso führt zu weit; war einfach so.

Ich bin etwa vier Wochen vor BC hinzugestossen. Von daher kann auch ich nicht zuviel sagen was früher, damals etc. angeht.

Aber ich möchte, da ich bei Dir einiges an (sicherlich gerechtfertigter) Kritik lese, einfach mal eine Lanze FÜR WOW brechen. Wobei ich denke dass ich Deinen Beitrag schon Recht verstanden habe.

Ich für meinen Teil bin zu WOW aus Neugier gekommen - Werbung im TV war eigentlich der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Die Demo schnell installiert und reingeschnuppert. Und EIGENTLICH wollte ich nur die DEMO - wie gesagt, ich war Onlinespielen negativ gegenüber eingestellt.

Nach drei oder vier (schlaflosen) Tagen habe ich mir die Lizenz besorgt.

Die Wochen und Monate danach sind bei mir vollkommen anders verlaufen als die letzten Monate VOR WOW.
Ich bin schon ziemlich am Anfang meiner Karriere in eine KLASSE Gilde reingeraten. Bei uns herrscht ein sehr familiäres, freundschaftliches Verhältnis mit- und zueinander. Private Dinge werden nebenher genauso versucht zu lösen wie die Frage nach einem Equip wenn jemand nicht klar kommt. Grosse helfen Kleinen und die Kleinen wenn sie denn wachsen vergessen das nicht und sind dann die Helfer. Will sagen: das Sozialgefüge stimmt bei uns.
Auch das persönliche, reale Treffen hat bei einigen, auch bei mir, schon mehr als einmal stattgefunden.

Was bei WOW Schwierigkeitsgrade oder derlei angeht - nun, ich bin im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen und sicherlich zu Dir ein rechter Frischling - ein starker Krieger und ein recht junger Magier sind meine Chars; mit vielen Begriffen, Abkürzungen und Schlagwörtern komm ich nicht immer klar und muss nachfragen (was sicher auch etwas an meinen langsam grau werdenden Haaren liegen mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Aber: Für mich war es seinerzeit als absoluter Neueinsteiger eine Herausforderung; und die ist WOW für mich in allen Belangen nach wie vor. Ich entdecke jeden Tag etwas neues und ich freue mich jeden Tag auf meine Gilde und auf die Unterhaltung die mir geboten wird.

Sehe ich das vielleicht alles zu watteweich? Ich denke einfach, man muss sich fragen, was man will.

Ich habe schon von vielen gehört dass WOW zu sehr verflacht - vielleicht mag sich der Eindruck ja auch ergeben wenn man so wie Du seit der Ursprungs-BETA dabei ist; aber ich kann nur eins sagen: Wenn man neu anfängt IST der Reiz da. Es ist nur eine Idee - aber wenn jemand der dieses Spiel offensichtlich liebt und weiter dabei bleiben will (so lese ich Deinen Beitrag) aber Probleme mit der "Verflachung" hat - wäre es dann nicht ein Versuch mal wieder einen Char neu zu erstellen... Wer 5 Chars mit lvl 70 hat und die täglich spielt mag vielleicht vergessen wie es sich anfühlt als 18er seine q nicht zu schaffen oder in den DM zu versagen...

Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, das versuche ich nicht zu vergessen. Aber ehrlich: Es ist auch ein grosses Stück Real Life im Online Life...


----------



## Ireas (6. Oktober 2008)

tja ... nostalgie trifft wow kritisch, wow denkt sich seinen teil. Sicher hat der threadersteller in einigen punkten recht, aber ein recht großer teil stimmt schlicht ung einfach net ... selbiges gilt auch für die anderen poster hier

lg ireas


----------



## Cay (6. Oktober 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Du schreibst in deinem Text oft "hart erarbeitet", irre ich mich oder ist das ein SPIEL? Spiel != Arbeit. Falls es doch zur Arbeit wird solltest du schnell damit aufhören.



Sry, wenn man ein Spiel spielen möchte, welches komplett ohne Arbeit(Mühe) zu meistern ist, empfehle ich Ping Pong oder sonst was ohne Level, Highscore oder sonstiges Erfolgssystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist wie viele Games ein Hobby, und in Hobby steckt man nunmal mitunter einiges an Zeit, Geld, Schweiß und Mühe.

Wenn du z.B. In deiner Freizeit malen würdest und Monate lang an "deinem Werk" tüfteln würdest und es bis ins letzte Detail perfektioniert hättest. Wärest du dann nicht auch enttäuscht, wenn plötzlich jeder der ein "Malen nach Zahlen"-Bild erfolgreich coloriert hat dafür das gleiche Ansehen ernten würde als du?

mfg
Cay


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Oktober 2008)

Xerror schrieb:


> Sehr nett geschrieben =)
> 
> Ich stehe da auch voll und ganz hinter dir...BC und Wotkl sind einfach Mist...vorallem die Verienfachung für Gelegenheitsspieler...
> Ich kam leider erst prebc in den Geschmack der 60+ und kenne die Zeit davor leider nur von anderen Freunden ... doch man merkt,dass sich viel geändert hat und das wohl eher ins Schlechtere
> ...



Du meintest wohl postBC. Dann solltest du dir aber kein Urteil bilden, denn ich möchte die PreBC Zeiten nicht vollständig zurück. Die Klassen wurden in eine Rolle gepresst. Priester, Druiden und Schamanen mussten grundsätzlich Heilung geskillt sein, da dies die effektivsten Skillungen waren. Die T-Sets waren auch nur für diese Aufgaben gedacht, nichts war es mit der Auswahl zwischen Heil- oder DPS-Set, es gab nur eins. Es gab keine Tokens, es droppte direkt das Setteil. Wenn du Pech hattest, hatten es die bestimmten Klassen schon und andere haben das Ding für ihre Klasse nie droppen gesehen.

PvP und das Rangsystem. Ohne Stammgruppe war es nicht möglich überhaupt was reißen zu können. Zur Erinnerung: Es gab 14 Ränge, die Ränge wurden anhand der gesammelten Ehre jede Woche ermittelt. Die ersten guten Items gab es ab Rang 10. Ganz zu Beginn war es sogar so, dass du die Ränge halten musstest, um das Item weiter tragen zu können. Konntest du mal eine Woche nicht spielen, konntest du dir sicher sein einige Ränge zu sinken. Aber selbst wenn du viel gespielt hast, konnte es sein dass andere noch mehr gespielt haben und du trotzdem den Rang nicht halten bzw. steigen konntest. Es gab noch keine Realmpools, wenn du Pech hattest, kam dir immer wieder die gleiche AQ40/Naxx-Raidgruppe entgegen, die dir mangels Abhärtung erstmal unmissverständlich gezeigt hat, wer das bessere Equipment hat. Onehits waren keine Seltenheit. Wer weit im PvE Content war, stampfte alles andere in den Boden.

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass MC damals neu war. Der erste Raid mit 40ig Leuten bleibt nunmal anders in Erinnerung als wenn man heute das erste Mal Gruul gehen würde. Man kennt das alles schon. Die Instanzen hatten sicher einen anderen Charme, trotzdem bin ich froh, dass das Spiel mit BC teilweise eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen hat. Mir ist es völlig egal, ob neben mir jemand steht, der nie in BT war und trotzdem T6-ähnliche Ausrüstung besitzt und möglicherweise nicht spielen kann. Ich konnte den Content allerdings sehen und habe im Gegensatz zu Vanilla WoW nicht das Gefühl, großartig etwas verpasst zu haben.

Übrigens zu meinen, das Topgilden das Spiel berühmt gemacht haben, halte ich für nicht sinnig. Das ist ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz. Bis auf so wenige MöchtegernProgamer wird keiner WoW begonnen haben, um genauso zu sein wie die aus den Topgilden. Falls doch, läuft aufmerksamkeitstechnisch im wahren Leben was falsch.


----------



## zero05 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach früher war auch nicht alles besser, Encounter wo man 8 Tanks benötigt sind einfach ein Witz. Das PvP System damals war ein hirnloses gegrinde und für Rang 14 musste man 10-12 Stunden täglich BGs machen.
Was mich heute stört ist diese "jeder bekommt seine Epics" Einstellung von Blizz. Ich will das Epics wieder etwas besonderes sind und man die Dinger nicht bei jedem Halloweenevent oder BG hinterhergeworfen bekommt. 
Und um gar nicht erst Zweifel aufkommen zu lassen, ich persönlich könnte damit leben komplett blau rumzulaufen.


----------



## alchilèes (6. Oktober 2008)

sorry, dies ist aber eine sehr einseitige betrachtungsweise die ich nicht teilen kann....
von wegen das alle gilden vor allem wegen der gemeinschaft zusammen waren, es waren zweckgemeinschaften mit ner menge eskalationspotential deswegen sind auch vor bc immer wieder gilden aufgelöst worden.
mc und bwl die geliebten 40er raids von dir so hochgejubelt hatten ja nun nicht wirklich hohe ansprüche an die spieler gestellt, wir sind zum schluss durch mc mit 25 schneller durch als mit 40, warum? weil bei den 40 spelern immer 5 - 10 durchgezogen wurden.

deine vorwürfe das man sein pvp-kram nachgeschmissen bekommt im gegensatz zu früher kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen. es gab gibt und wird immer spieler geben die sich im bg an die seite stellen und nichts tun.
ich erinner mich an av's vor bc da saßen 10 leute am wasser und angelten.
dein gejammer das die bosse immer leichter werden stimmt, nur mit welchem recht willst du den leuten die nicht 5 stunden am tag on sein können die inzen verwehren?
hier finde ich den lösungsansatz mit 10er und 25er raids auf eine instanz recht gut.

also mach mal die augen auf und schau dir alles genau an und nicht nur das was du sehen willst, und wenn du dich zurückerinnerst dann bitte auch an die negativen sachen und nicht nur an die rosinen.

du kommst mir ein wenig vor wie einige unserer mitbürger aus den östlichen bundesländern...... "früher war alles besser"


----------



## MarZ1 (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Verstehe mich net falsch, ich will kein Spiel das WoW ähnelt etc, ich will ein WoW das einfach mal aus Fehlern lernt und diese auch bereit ist zu korrigieren.
> Nichts spricht gegen Casual Gaming, aber nicht Casuals haben WoW berühmt, bekannt gemacht sondern Gilden á la "Das Triumvirat", "Grandmasters" die zu Affenjungs wurden
> und Co. Man sollte Content also so gestalten das es einen Bereich gibt den wirklich jeder schaffen kann ABER auch einen Bereich der echten Anspruch stellt
> an 40er Raids.



es ist mir nicht bekannt das jeder voll noob mit zu einem illidan raid genommen wird?
alles was ihr sagt GIBT ES!! für casuals den t4 content da ist kara sau lang aber maggi und gruul sind da sehr kurz gegen 
in ssc und tk kann man schon mehr zeit verbringen und ich glaube nicht das man da nen boss OHNE movement töten kann...und willst ne herausforderung geh za (timerun) DAS ist teamplay und movement hoch 3 ^^ und die leute die es net so drauf haben wipen einfach da...und da kannst einem auch net sagen das das auch einfach ist klar werden inni generft damit es nicht wie früher naxxramas nur 1% der spieler von innen gesehen haben...
und da geb ich recht soll sich lieber blizzard um die anderen 99% kümmern
es kommt wirklich keiner zur kurz von "pros" und casuals
nur pvp find ich halt blöd da man durch nix machen fast genauso schnell an sX rankommt als durch was machen
aber nu wird ja arena wertung+punkte mit ehre kombiniert da wird man weniger gummeln mit den sachen sehen..
und klar wenn es t6 content gibt ist der t4 content einfacher...aber ich glaub nicht das kara früher beim release vom addon auf farmstatus war...da war man auch mit blauen sachen drin und brauchte können/taktik
nun gleicht das equipment meist das movement aus :/wer halt zu blöd aus feuer rauszugehen hat nu vorteil da er heutzutage mehr hp hat...kann halt länger drin stehen bleiben:/


----------



## maddogie (6. Oktober 2008)

Also mal im Ernst, was war denn sooooo toll an der guten alten Zeit?

Wer hat euch denn dazu gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen? Ihr könntet auch heute noch 40er Raids nach BWL,Naxx  oder AQ 40 machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lag es etwa daran, dass keine Spieler mehr da waren? Woran lag das wohl? Evtl. daran das der alte Content total ausgelutscht war?

Würdet ihr 4 Jahre lang immer den gleichen Mist raiden wollen? Wohl kaum.

Es war einfach Zeit für was Neues. Und ganz im Ernst, ich bin heilfroh das es keine 40er Inis mehr gibt. Wir hatten immer tierische Probleme 40 Spieler zu finden die gut genug waren um zum Erfolg zu kommen.

Zum Thema Umgangsformen gebe ich nur ein Statement ab. *Arenakack auf reine Arena Server  und die entsprechenden Leute sind auch verschwunden.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seit es diese Arenas gibt gehts mit der Community bergab. Aber Blizz scheint aus WoW ja unbedingt ein zweites Starcraft machen zu wollen.
Was ich von Pro-Gamern halte schreib ich hier lieber nicht hin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich freue mich vor allem darauf wieder mit 10 Mann neue Inis  ( diesmal auch welche mit besserem Loot) machen zu können und dabei Spaß zu haben. Der Rest geht mir am Ar... vorbei.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein paar zusammengefasste Antworten

*1. Doch, Progilden, wenn man sie so nennen will, haben das Spiel bekannt gemacht. *
Wieso?
Durch so genannte Netzwerkeffekte. Diese Spieler fanden das Spiel klasse, haben dafür Werbung gemacht bei Freunden und Bekannten. Also weitere Leute dem Spiel zugeführt und diese im Spiel gehalten. Diese Gilden haben Gemeinschaften aufgebaut, waren teils Vorbild, teils Anreiz, teils Feindbild. Sie haben also zu einem Mehrwert für blizzard geführt in dem durch sie neue Leute kamen oder eben auch Leute gehalten werden konnten die ebenfalls den Erfolg haben wollten.
Ich will nicht zu sehr in die BWL abdriften aber jeder Kunde hat einen so genannten Customer Value, nur bei den PorGamern die dauerhaft dabei sind ist er postiv von Beginn an! (eigener CV Beitrag + durch den Customer entstandenen Mehrwert über Empfehlungen etc).
Im übrigen bringt auch ein ProGamer (ich find das Wort im übrigen bescheiden!) ist auch in der Lage dem Spiel Spieler zu entziehen. Wieso? Weil er ein Meinungsführer ist, weil mit ihm auch seine Freunde gehen, ganze Gilden gehen


*2. "Harte Arbeit"*
Es ist harte Arbeit, man nimmt Arbeit hier als Synonym. Mir hat das Spiel immer Spaß gemacht, ich fand es fordernd mir Encounter zu "erarbeiten". Es war für mich Spiel, Spaß und Spannung etwas in dem Game zu bewältigen und musste dafür nicht 7 Tage die Woche raiden. 


*3. Casual sind nichts wert?*
Casuals haben genauso wert wie Powergamer!!!! Ich denke dennoch das man Content etwas trennen sollte in Bereiche die man ohne große Mühe erlangen kann und Content der Anspruch erfordert. Ein Casual muss nicht mit T6 rumrennen sondern kann sich mit Heroic Marken und Instanzhc Items ausstatten. Der Powergamer invenstiert mehr Zeit und sollte damit uach besseres Gear haben. Es geht mir also nicht eine Gruppe zu verdammen oder zu verfluchen, sondern mir geht es in dem Punkt darum das Leistung die aus spaß am Game entsteht auch anerkannt werden soll. Mir geht es auch nicht darum angebetet zu werden weil ich TXY trage sondern darum das ich etwas tragen kann das ich mir durch Spaß und Leistung erspielt habe woran andere mit weniger Können nicht heran kommen.


*4. Status*
Ich bin jemand der nichts auf Status durch Rüstung oder so gibt. Es ist mir egal, mir geht es um Spaß, Herausforderung. Wenn jemand denkt ich wäre sein Held weil ich TXY trage gut, mir ist das aber unwichtig und nur weil einer nicht Txy trägt heißt das für mich nicht das er ein Spieler 2. Klasse ist!


----------



## Firniswolve (6. Oktober 2008)

Dem was hier geschrieben wurde muss ich, meinen Respekt zollen weil, 1. endlich mal kaum geflame auf einen ehrlichen Post kam und ihr 2. vollkommen Recht habt. Das Klima unter den Spielern hat schwer gelitten, wenn nur mal jemand Neus im Spiel mal was fragt im AllgeinChat, au mein Gott da wird gleich geflamed was ie Tastatur hergibt, Hilfe untereinander weitgehend Fehlanzeige und so weiter und so weiter....

DIe Nerfs liegen einem meist schwer im Magen wenn man überlegt sich da durch viele Wipes und nerverzerreibene Stunden durchgeprügelt zu haben, was zumindest aber diese Raids, die das erlebt haben, aber auch zusammen geschweist hat.

Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Ihr habt echt Recht mit WoW geht im Moment leider sehr steil abwärts...


----------



## MarZ1 (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar zusammengefasste Antworten
> 
> *3. Casual sind nichts wert?*
> Casuals haben genauso wert wie Powergamer!!!! Ich denke dennoch das man Content etwas trennen sollte in Bereiche die man ohne große Mühe erlangen kann und Content der Anspruch erfordert. Ein Casual muss nicht mit T6 rumrennen sondern kann sich mit Heroic Marken und Instanzhc Items ausstatten. Der Powergamer invenstiert mehr Zeit und sollte damit uach besseres Gear haben. Es geht mir also nicht eine Gruppe zu verdammen oder zu verfluchen, sondern mir geht es in dem Punkt darum das Leistung die aus spaß am Game entsteht auch anerkannt werden soll. Mir geht es auch nicht darum angebetet zu werden weil ich TXY trage sondern darum das ich etwas tragen kann das ich mir durch Spaß und Leistung erspielt habe woran andere mit weniger Können nicht heran kommen.



das IST ein unterschied! und casual heißt ja nicht kein skill
und als casual MIT skill kann man halt auch sachen schaffen...find gut wenn instanzen auch raid instanzen nicht länger als 2 stunden dauern...
weil es ist blöd sich soviel zeit nehmen zu müssen wenn man denn zum beispiel t5 gehen will...
und za ist ne relative "Kleine"inni mit großen equipment und skill anforderungen...und wieso soll man umbedingt 6h raiden um t6 kriegen zu können...wenn mans mit seiner gilde draufhat und mh in 2h clear hat und t6 kriegt ist das nicht weniger wert als wenn leute länger bräuchten...


----------



## Serroo (6. Oktober 2008)

Das stimmt alles ich gebe dir recht!
Ich finde 10 und 40 man Raids besser als 25!
nicht nur weil ich die zahl 25 nicht mag^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe nich wie Blizz ALLES ändern kann, wenn doch 99% der Spieler
sagt: WIR WOLLEN DAS GUTE ALTE WOW!

Blizzard hätte doch aus BC lernen können und z.B. die 40er Raids zurückbringen können...
Finde es echt schade dass WoW immer mehr zu einem Spiel wird,
wo jeder im Highend-Gear rumrennt ohne wirklich was dafür zu tun...


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Oktober 2008)

Nun einerseits spricht der TE davon, dass mit BC "ArbeitslosweilErfolg" gekommen ist und andererseits beschwert er sich dass es casuals möglich ist zu raiden.
Ich empfinde das als Wiederspruch da Leute die viel und lange arbeiten müssen nicht die Zeit aufbringen können um professionell zu raiden.
Ich selbst bin arbeitstätig und raide gern, raiden ist für mich schon eher zu dem Grund geworden warum ich WoW überhaupt spiele und wenn mir diese Möglichkeit genommen wird, dann seh ich keinen Grund mehr darin WoW zu spielen.

Die PvE/PvP Entwicklung betrachte ich auch mit gemischten Gefühlen da es immer mehr Leute gibt, die meinen sie könnten mit PvP Gear alles.
Bisher ging die Gleichmacherei ja nicht so weit.

Zu der Aussage mit Top Gilden bin ich sehr von deiner Einstellung enttäuscht.
Ich finde es eingstirnig gar schwachsinnig Sunwell mit BWL zu vergleichen und ich frag mich ob du dort überhaupt schon einmal reingeschaut oder Trash gefarmt hast.

Früher kam man mit Aktionen wie dmg stop hier, weg vom boss da aus heute jedoch sind je nach Kampf viel mehr Faktoren zu betrachten.


----------



## Ireas (6. Oktober 2008)

Firniswolve schrieb:


> Dem was hier geschrieben wurde muss ich, meinen Respekt zollen weil, 1. endlich mal kaum geflame auf einen ehrlichen Post kam und ihr 2. vollkommen Recht habt. Das Klima unter den Spielern hat schwer gelitten, wenn nur mal jemand Neus im Spiel mal was fragt im AllgeinChat, au mein Gott da wird gleich geflamed was ie Tastatur hergibt, Hilfe untereinander weitgehend Fehlanzeige und so weiter und so weiter....
> 
> DIe Nerfs liegen einem meist schwer im Magen wenn man überlegt sich da durch viele Wipes und nerverzerreibene Stunden durchgeprügelt zu haben, was zumindest aber diese Raids, die das erlebt haben, aber auch zusammen geschweist hat.
> 
> Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Ihr habt echt Recht mit WoW geht im Moment leider sehr steil abwärts...



es geht mit wow bergab? tja, aber das liegt nur teilweise am spiel ... flames untereinander haben nix mit dem spiel zu tun, das is sache der community und flames gabs früher genau so (man muss sich nur auf die inwow-seite begeben) ... zum thema nerfs: stimmt, teilweise krass ... aber he, was interessieren nerfs die, die den encounter davor gelegt haben. der ganze thread hier is einfach nur ne bestätigung der tatsache, dass der Mensch der unangefochtene Weltmeister is im rumsudern.


----------



## Loiric (6. Oktober 2008)

Hefara schrieb:


> Oh Gott sei dank ein gleichgesinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn ich das so höre "verkakten noobs" dann können die derzeitigen wow spieler ja froh sein das du gegangen bist oder wenn du gehen würdest!
ansonsten tja jedem das seine! manche haben halt keine 6h am tag zeit zum spielen und freuen sich über leicht zugängliche t-sets(zum beispiel ich)
mfg loiric


----------



## alchilèes (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar zusammengefasste Antworten
> 
> *1. Doch, Progilden, wenn man sie so nennen will, haben das Spiel bekannt gemacht. *
> Wieso?
> ...



dein antwort 3 und 4 beissen sich untereinander, du willst weil du leistung bringst anerkennung haben, es geht dir um spaß und herausforderung, aber gleichzeitig möchtest du sachen bekommen die andere die nicht deinen skill und deine zeit haben nie erlangen werden.
sorry, für mich bist du ein heuchler, dir geht es sehr wohl um items und nichts anderem.
warum sollte sonst ein spieler mit weniger zeit nicht dasselbe teil bekommen?

HALLO dies ist ein spiel und nicht das RL, wegen mir kann jeder mit t-schlagmichtot rumlaufen, hier geht es um ein hobby, um zeitvertreib und um nichts anderes.
jeder der mehr in diesem spiel sieht sollte darüber nachdenken ob er seine prioritäten im leben richtig gesetzt hat.


----------



## Phobius (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich erst kurz vor erscheinen von BC eingestiegen bin, das meißte von dem, was du geschrieben hast, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.

Dass Blizzard den Spielern entgegen kommen will, in dem man einfacher an Items kommt und Raids nicht mehr so groß sind und man auch mit einer mehr schlechten als rechten
Gruppe was reissen kann ist in meinen Augen gar nicht so falsch. WoW zeichnet sich meiner Meinung nach durch Einsteigerfreundlichkeit aus. Wie es aber nun aussieht ist fast schon lachhaft. Als ich eingestiegen bin waren Epic-Items etwas rares, etwas, das man sich hart verdienen musste. Und was ich damals gehört habe war es schon viel einfacher wie anfangs. Und hier sei es nun egal ob es ein T-Set oder das epische Reiten ist. Wenn man sich das ganze heute anschaut ... Das Epic-Reiten kann jeder auf Stufe 60 haben, ohne wirklich groß farmen zu müssen. An sich ganz ok, da man auf der Scherbenwelt mit nem 60% nicht gerade viel Spaß hat. Aber das Epic-fliegen kann man sich, Zeit, Lust und ein bißchen Erfahrung vorausgesetzt, innerhalb einer Woche erfarmen. Seien es nun stupide Grinds oder das gezielte An- und Verkaufen von Items im AH oder das nutzen des Berufes. Wenn man sich richtig anstellt geht das recht flott. Und die Daylies sind hier mal aussen vorgelassen. Dieses Epic-fliegen ist für mich nicht mehr Episch, da es an sich jeder haben kann ohne einen wirklichen Aufwand zu betreiben. Ich kam immer ohne das schnelle Flugmount aus, andere schaffen das, wieso auch immer, nicht. Nein, es muss immer gleich das beste sein.

Genau so ist es bei Items. Klar, es ist ein geiles Gefühl wenn man ein gutes Equip hat, eventuell sogar eines der hohen T-Sets. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie schnell das geht ... Bis Level 70 kann man sich die PvP-Sets, mittlerweile sogar die alten Arena-Sets, problemlos durch PvP ergrinden. Und die Rangabhängigkeit, die ich leider nie im vollen Ausmaß mitbekommen habe, gibt es nur noch bei den Arena-Sets.
Wenn ich mir überlege wie happy ich damals war als ich mein D1-Set zur Hälfe zusammen hatte ... und auf das T1 abgezielt hatte. Aber dazu kam es nie, denn bis ich 60 war war BC schon draussen und auf den Rat von Mitspielern bin ich direkt in die Scherbenwelt. Eigentlich Schade drum, denn es gibt sehr geile Instanzen in der alten Welt wo immer einen Blick wert sind. Man kann auch mit Level 70 rein, aber wo bleibt da die Spannung? 

Die Instanz-Guides sind auch so ein Ding. Ich hab sie eine Zeit lang genutzt, das will ich nicht bestreiten. Aber mit der Zeit wurde es so langweilig. Immer dastehen, genau das gleiche Programm runterspulen, und wehe du probierst was neues, die Gruppe / der Raid wird dich sofort rügen. Aber eben so hab ich meine Klasse zu spielen gelernt. Ich habe gerne probiert, bin x-mal deswegen gestorben. Da durch wusste ich aber was ich in bestimmten Situationen machen kann / soll. Und nein, ich behaupte nicht dass ich meine Klasse perfekt spiele, aber ich hab mir immer Mühe gegeben sie gut zu spielen. Ob das immer gelungen ist ist ein anderes Thema.
Aber wenn ich mir überlege ... damals ... das erste mal in die Todesminen. Ich hatte das Glück in einer Gruppe Spieler zu landen, wo alle neu waren. Somit kannte keiner die Instanz. Mir wurde zwar gesagt auf was ich achten soll, aber das kam aus der Gilde. Aber damals haben wir uns das meißte noch erarbeitet. Das Gruppenspiel, wie die Bosse reagieren. Oh scheisse, nen Stun, was mach ich nun? Oh, was macht denn der Kerle jetzt? Wieso springt da noch ein Goblin aus dem Shredder? Alles "Überaschungseffekte", welche die Gruppe dazu gezwungen haben, das beste draus zu machen. Und auch wenn es beim ersten Run nicht perfekt geklappt hat, wir haben die Instanz ohne größere Verluste geschafft. Und das größtenteils "selber erspielt". Und genau dieses Erlebniss vermisste ich immer mehr. Im Verließ mit einer Twink-Gruppe rein. "Mach das, tu dies" ... ich machs nicht, flieg aus der Gruppe. Hallo? Gehts noch? 
Und so wurde es mit ansteigendem Level immer schlimmer. Immer genau das machen was andere sagen, selten mal eine Gruppe haben, wo man noch rumprobieren darf, wo man schauen kann, "was passiert wenn ..." Irgendwann dann mal in Karazhan. Mir wurde genau gesagt, was wann passiert, was ich machen muss. Das ist für mich kein Spielen mehr, das ist eine Checkliste abarbeiten. SSC genau so ... Klar, man will Erfolg haben. Aber ich habe diesen Erfolg lieber so, dass ich mir, gerade in Raids, etwas selber erarbeite und nicht die Taktik / Spielweise anderer kopier.
Eben so ist es bei Skillungen. Mein Mage war von Level 10 bis Level 70 Feuer geskillt. Für manchen eine eventuell komische Skillung, aber ich hab den Char gespielt, ich hab mir die Skillung erarbeitet und ICH muss mit dem Char klarkommen. Trotzdem hört man immer wieder "Skill so, mach das, tu dies nicht, so nehmen wir dich aber nicht mit ...".

Wenn ich mich dagegen an Age of Conan entsinne (liegt wohl da dran dass es noch neuer ist) ... Mit einer Gildenkollegin in die Pyramiden gegangen, keine Ahnung was uns erwartet. Die Gilde meinte nur, wir schaffen das zu zweit. Also durchgekloppt. Oh, was ist das? Da erscheint ein Boss. Schaffen wir den? Müssen wohl, denn wir haben Aggro. Also drauf und geschaut was passiert. Was sind das für Löcher auf dem Boden? Oh, eine Falle, es kommen Speere raus und Schaden einem. Und was sollen eigentlich diese Steine wo bestimmten Schaden verringern? Ah, für den letzten Boss. Ok. 20 Versuche, probiert, eine Taktik zu erarbeiten. Irgendwann hatten wir den Dreh raus, aber zu zweit war das nicht machbar, man braucht 4 Spieler. Also die Tage mit 2 weiteren Leuten rein.

Eben solche Situationen vermisse ich extrem bei WoW. Das Spiel verkümmert, leider, immer mehr zu einem "Spiel-nach-Guide" Spiel. Und wenn man sich diese nicht durchließt, die anderen Gruppen- oder Raidteilnehmer werden es einem Punkt für Punkt erklären.

Alles in allem habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn Blizzard Gelegenheitsspielern entgegen kommt. Aber durch eben diese (aktuelle) Entwicklung, hervorgerufen durch Spieler, wo alles durch immer weniger Aufwand wollen, wird das Spiel zerstört.

Und abschließen zu dem Thema geflame und gewhine ... Diese Entwicklung ist allgemein immer mehr zu beobachten. Und hierbei ist es (fast) egal in welchem Bereich, ob Spiel, "Reales Leben", oder was auch immer. Immer mehr rausbekommen für weniger Arbeit und immer schön heulen dass die anderen etwas haben was man nicht hat. Und ja keinem einen Erfolg gönnen. Denn man alleine ist der wahre, der einzigste, der, dem alles zusteht. Traurige Entwicklung ... ich will gar nicht wissen wie das in 10 Jahren aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

WoW war ein nettes Spiel, aber es hatte nie eigene echte Innovationen,
was es in WoW gibt, gab es alles vorher bereits in anderen Games,
aber das Komplettpaket war erstmal interessant.

Allerdings sind viele Versprechen nicht verwirklicht worden, es gibt
ja noch immer keine Häuser ,)

Davon abgesehen ist das Spiel von Ende 2004, so langsam ist es einfach
auch vorbei damit, Zeit für etwas neues.

Habe die WoW Beta auch angezockt und es ist im Prinzip wieder das gleiche
wie in BC, glaube um ehrlich zu sein kaum das sie mit WoW noch die
Kurve kriegen, sondern sich voll auf Diablo3 konzentrieren, das allerdings
mochte ich nie (also 1.&2. Teil) - aber das wird bestimmt ein grosser
kommerzieller Erfolg.

Auch wenn in WoW sicher noch in einigen Jahren einige ganz hartnäckige
dabei sein werden ,) - sind in Everquest ja auch seit über 10 Jahren, allerdings
haben die da ein bisschen mehr Content bekommen (15 Addons mittler-
weile ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## maddogie (6. Oktober 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nich wie Blizz ALLES ändern kann, wenn doch 99% der Spieler
> sagt: WIR WOLLEN DAS GUTE ALTE WOW!
> ...



Weil es eben keine 99% sind.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

hidihio
sicherlich hat der TE mit einigen Sachen recht.
ich denke ein Problem ist, dass die rangehensweise an WoWClassic eine andere war als heute.
Früher gab es noch relativ wenig Foren, Guides oder HPs zum Thema WoW. Heute kann man da eine unendliche Liste zusammenstellen.
Der Effekt war:
Die Leute, die WoW gespielt haben, haben sich zum grossen Teil Ingame über ihre Klasse informiert, sei es über ander Gildenmember oder einfach im Chat. Auch das Lesen des Tooltips war damals noch keine Schande. Die Leute haben sich damit beschäftigt was sie da tun und auch ein bissl drüber nachgedacht.

Wenn man heute mal in 5er Instanzen oder in Kara Random unterwegs ist, schaut das ganz anders aus.
Komplett unpassende Sockelungen/verzauberungen, extrem merkwürdige Skillungen, DMG oder Heilung unterirdisch.
Man kann sich auch viele Threads hier im buffed-Forum anschauen, da werden so oft Fragen gestellt die durch einfaches Lesen des Tooltips hätten beantwortet werden können...
Wenn man dann darauf hinweisst, werden die Leute pampig oder flamen direkt. 
Das sieht man immer öfter und ich frage mich, woher kommt das? WoW ist echt kein komplexes Spiel und das Basiswissen was man zum Verstehen der Spielmechanik braucht ist gering. Scheinbar interessiert das aber viele nicht, klar, wenn ich mit im BG afk gehn irgendwann epic bekomme, wozu noch grossartig spielen. Vielen geht es doch nurnoch ums Posen in IF oder sonstwo.

Ich verlange von niemanden, dass er sich bei Elitisjerks einarbeitet und sich seine Rotation für beste DPS bis auf 3 stellen hinterm komma ausrechnet. 
Aber wenn ich zB Monopoly oder sonstwas spielen will, dann lese ich mir doch auch vorher kurz durch wie es funktioniert.
Würfeln wie bei den ganzen anderen Spielen bekommt man auch so hin, aber der Rest?

Was die Leute die hier dem TE schreiben:"mimimi hör dann doch auf und heul net" usw., nich verstehen:
Vielen Leuten geht es nicht darum, mit T6 usw irgendwo zu posen und das andern Leuten nicht zu gönnen.
(bei uns auf dem Server sieht man die Leute meist garnicht, weil sie meist nochn Farmtwink haben und sonst nur raiden, was will ich auch mitm t6-druiden in sklaven hero?)
Es geht darum, dass viele Angst haben WoW verkommt zu einem Einheitsbrei, wo man ohne Plan durchs Spiel eiert und trotzdem dafür belohnt wird. Und die Leute, die etwas Anspruch erwarten, werden vernachlässigt. 

Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die können einfach nicht spielen und es gibt welche, denen gibst du einen 70er Char einer Klasse, die sie noch nie gespielt haben, und nach kurzer Zeit können sie mit den Mains mithalten. 

Das Blizz diesen lächerlichen eSport-Gedanken langsam mal verwerfen sollte, ist wieder ein anderes Thema.
Diesen Fokus auf PvP verstehe ich eh nicht, das Balancing dafür sollte man evtl auf reinen pvp servern betreiben, wo pve nicht wahrgenommen wird.
Das Sunwell leicht ist , auch im gegensatz zu aq40, finde ich auch nicht. 
Das mit der Gildeninternen Stimmung kommt wohl auf die Gilde an. Bei uns ist aus einer 10er Kara Raidgilde eine 25er Raidgilde geworden, die SW geht und der Zusammenhalt stimmt.

Mir macht WoW auf jeden Fall immernoch Spass und ich freue mich auf die neuen Gebiete mit dem Addon. Ob mich die Raidinstanzen mit LVL 80 dann bei der Stange halten können, muss sich erst zeigen, eine gute Alternative zu WoW sehe ich bislang nicht, höchstens Aion wird für mich interessant werden.

greez


----------



## Cubicle (6. Oktober 2008)

Von mir bekommst du ein ziemlich aussagekräftigen JAIN!
Natürlich gibt es Daumendreher-Gilden aber den Aufwand den einige Gilden aufbringen grenzt auch schon an Fanatismus. 
Bestes Beispiel: Nihilum
Investieren einen Haufen Zeit, vergessen Geburtstage Verwandter etc. und das um wirklich ein Ziel zu erreichen, dass sie sich gesetzt haben.
Ob die das machen sollten oder wie, das geht mich nicht an; Aber die Tatsache, dass jemand so begeistert eifert.

Achja, hab was vergessen(wollen ja nicht die Tradition vergessen)
FLAME, FLAME,FLAME !

mcLane over!


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Nun einerseits spricht der TE davon, dass mit BC "ArbeitslosweilErfolg" gekommen ist und andererseits beschwert er sich dass es casuals möglich ist zu raiden.
> Ich empfinde das als Wiederspruch da Leute die viel und lange arbeiten müssen nicht die Zeit aufbringen können um professionell zu raiden.
> Ich selbst bin arbeitstätig und raide gern, raiden ist für mich schon eher zu dem Grund geworden warum ich WoW überhaupt spiele und wenn mir diese Möglichkeit genommen wird, dann seh ich keinen Grund mehr darin WoW zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Welche Faktoren? In Sunwell bis 3 zählen zu können um einen Mob umzuhauen damit er keine weiteren holt? Durch ein Portal laufen und mit seiner Maus wo zu klicken bei Kalecgos? Bei Brutallus zu einer festen Position zu rennen und sonst ja still zu bleiben und DPS fahren? Bei Felmyst sich bewegen können um nicht in den "Nebel" zu gelangen etc?


----------



## Phash (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin

zu den 40 Mann-Raids
sie waren sau schwer zu koordinieren, es war komplett unübersichtlich und total nervig die Raidleitung dafür zu machen.
Wir haben damals, in MC und BWL, einige Raidleader schlichtweg verschlissen.

40 Mann zu finden, die auf einem Level sind is auch schwerer als nur 25 - was hatten sich in classic Gilden getrennt und zerstritten, weil es um Progresswillen ging

25 mann, die das gleiche wollen is deutlich einfacher (25 nur als Raidgröße, ja, man braucht mehr, is klar)

Thema: Itemneid

finde, das wurde ziemlich "generft", weils einfach wayne is, ob man das Item kriegt oder nicht - mit hero Marken kann man sich super Sachen kaufen, ich krieg meine twinks ohne Raid gut equipped und kann mit denen konkurrenzfähig mitraiden
Was ich allerdings bemerke:
jeder hält sich plötzlich für nen Superhero in Wow, nur weil er 3 epics hat, die man "hinterhergeworfen" bekommt.
In Shattrath findet man jeden Tag zig "Kara Speed Runs", und wenn man mal einen mitmacht und sich schon entschuldigt, dass das equip net sooo super is und man grad so mitgenommen wird, dann stellt sich heraus, dass es viele Leute gibt, die einfach nix mehr können.
Da verbläst man als halbgut equippter Healer oder DD viele auf die hinteren Ränge im Dmg/Heal/Dispellmeter und erntet Unglauben, wenn man evtl mal nen Tipp gibt.
Und nach 4 - 5 Stunden ist der "Speedrun" dann beim Prinzen...

genug gewhined 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der einzige Haken an den hinterhergeworfenen Items ist, dass man nicht mehr so gut sieht, wer sich gut und lang mit seinem Char beschäftigt hat


----------



## minosha (6. Oktober 2008)

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Es ist einfach nur noch durchrennen und absahnen. Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler. 
Ich gebe es offen zu. Mich nervt es selbst, dass Blizzard alles vereinfacht. Früher war noch ein gewisser Reiz vorhanden, wenn man sich an eine Quest heranmachte bei der man nicht wusste was abging. 

Raids mache ich nicht wirklich gerne mit, da ich die Zeit andersweitig sinnvoller nutzen kann. Das hat nichts mit Blödheit zu tun.

Nur wenn jemand ein Gelegenheitsspieler ist, muss er nicht schlechter sein als Raider. 
Aber du hast recht. Es wurde zu viel geändert. Manchmal sitze ich lustlos vor dem PC und logge mich nach 5 Minuten wieder aus.

So das wars von mir.

Als letztes nochmal:ICH BIN CASUAL UND NICHT BLÖT... ÄÄH BLÖD.

Have fun Minosha


----------



## Nepokat (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja früher war alles besser....... Damals als der Adolf noch da war............ upps Sorry falsches Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee also so hört ihr euch im moment  an, wie Oma und Opa die von früher erzählen und im Nebel der Vergessenheit nur das Gute sehn.

Klar kann das Spiel vor BC, für euch besser gewesen sein. Es war damals EUER Game. Ist es heut nicht mehr? Oh wieso spielt ihr es dann noch?
Die Entscheidungsgewalt liegt bei dir.

Ich kannte WoW PreBC nicht aber dieses: "früher vor BC, war alles besser" hab ich schon so oft gehört. Die Zeiten sind nicht mehr muss man sich abfinden. Blizzard hat ein Spiel geliefert mit dem sie "Gold" verdienen wollen sonst nichts. Die sitzen bestimmt nicht in der Zentrale und denken wie können wir die Powergamer zufriedenstellen. Die haben nur den Gedanken wie können wir unser Spiel an den Mann bekommen um möglichs viel zu verdienen. That´s it.

Casuals bezahlen genau den gleichen Preis für das Spiel und wollen daher auch alles sehen was das Spiel zu  bieten hat. Sowas kann man und darf man ihnen nicht verwehren. 

Also dir gefällt WOW wie es "früher" war nicht mehr, dann benutze den Deinsallationsbutton und freu dich deines RL.

so Long....

Nepokat


----------



## Iomarthil (6. Oktober 2008)

Ganz netter Text des TE... aber irgendwie setzt du das Wort "Casuals" ziemlich sinnfrei und wie so viele verallgemeinernd ein. Mich nervt es ebenfalls, dass alles immer leichter bzw. fast nur noch wirklichen Wert auf die Arenen gelegt wird. Von den angekündigten Heldenklassen kommt gerademal eine (wie von Blizz zwar zur Bekanntgabe von WotLK angesagt, aber doch hatte man ja insgeheim auf mehr gehofft). Fliegen darf man auch nicht mehr... zumindest zwischen 71 und 77. Und ans Housing wage ich gar nicht mehr zu glauben... wird es in WoW wohl nie geben.

Jetzt zu den Casuals: Ich zähle mich dazu! Ich WILL keine superdolle, megastarke Ausrüstung... ich will Content... ich will Quests! Ich will was erleben! Aber nicht hundertmal irgendwo durchrennen, außer es gefällt mir derart gut. Das Alteractal habe ich gern besucht. Am besten waren die längeren, knappen Schlachten. Dafür dann ein wenig Belohnung (aktuell das S2-Equip) zu fordern, halte ich für gerechtfertigt... es ist nicht so stark, wie die PvE-Sets, aber das will ich auch gar nicht. Da man nun aber mit WotLK Arenapunkte selbst für diese Sets braucht, macht die Sachen für mich wiedermal unerreichbar. Ich habe, durch meinen Schichtdienst, nicht die Zeit mir einen zweiten Mann für die Arena zu suchen, bzw. dann auch noch aktiv zu spielen. Es gibt Wochen, da kann ich gar nicht in WoW, weil ich einfach mal blöd arbeiten muß. Und dann jemanden zu zwingen noch etwas zusätzlich zu machen, ist schon ein starkes Stück Seitens Blizzards und resultierte bei mir in einer Abo-Kündigung.

In diesem Sinne.


P.S.: War mehr, als ich schreiben wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berminator (6. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Kieron,

endlich hat es mal einer Geschaft einen Thread zu erstellen für den ich mir sogar Zeit nehme etwas dazu beitragen zu wollen.. (nunja eigendlich der zweite)..

Ich gebe dir in allen Punkten recht und somit brauch ich eigendlich schon garnicht weiter schreiben. Ich hab mir den anderen Kram von den weiteren Usern unter dir nicht angeguckt und somit könnte es schon irgendwo stehen.. aber egal wie sehr wir uns das alte WoW Feeling wiederwünschen... warten können wir lange drauf weil Blizzard die Deppen verliert die nicht mit WoW so anspruchsvoll umgehen können.. vlt sogar wollen.

Von daher ist das einfach wunschdenken.. und als kleines Licht kann man eh nichts bewirken..

Ich zocke WoW immer noch weil die Hoffnung zu letzt stirbt das es wieder interessant wird.. aber langsam spiele selbst ich.. (auch Beta-zocker) mit dem Gedanken Blizzard den Rücken zu kehren... weil ich kann einfach nicht mit ansehen wie Patch für Patch das Spiel zu nem Kinderspiel wird wo Spongebobs große Abenteuer hingegen wirklich Skill verlangen..



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir alles gute.


Mfg; Bermi


----------



## maddogie (6. Oktober 2008)

Was zum Teufel wollt ihr denn immer mit den Gildenhäusern?

Gibts irgendeinen sinnvollen Nutzen dafür oder is das dann doch einfach nur zum Posen?
Aber posen will ja in WoW keiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir wärs lieber sie würden endlich mal diese abgrundtief hässliche UI ändern.


----------



## MrFlix (6. Oktober 2008)

*Flame*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du von Anfang an am Progressen durch Scc/Tk warst, allerdings fand ich damals das die Bosse(Meist hervorgerufen durch Bugs) doch ganz schön happig waren.

Raiden mit PVP Set?
Bis in den Schrein wärst du selbst mit S4 nicht gekommen, bis auf den Waffen ist nirgendwo Hit drauf.

Aber im allgemeinen geb ich dir recht.
Mir fehlt das Gefühl von damals das man hatte wenn man zum ersten mal Ragnaros down hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duelle waren auch noch lustig, da gabs sowas wie Abhärtung gar nicht und man konnte frisch 60er mit seinem T2 Schurken Onehitten =P

Allerdings gefallen mir auch die meisten Änderungen zwecks Casualfreundlichkeit.
Vor 3 Jahren musste ich noch nicht Arbeiten, jetzt bin ich eigentlich froh drum das ich mir mein Gear etwas schneller zusammenfarmen kann.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> *Flame*
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du von Anfang an am Progressen durch Scc/Tk warst, allerdings fand ich damals das die Bosse(Meist hervorgerufen durch Bugs) doch ganz schön happig waren.
> 
> ...



Als Caster kannst du Hitrating skillen und besonders SSC / TK lohnt es sich mit PVP reinzugehen wegen mehr HP.
Ich habe BC Content von Anfang an gespielt, egal welche Ini und habe auch den Content clear, daher maße ich mir ein gewisses Urteil darüber an.


----------



## mendozino (6. Oktober 2008)

Da verklärt die Zeit doch einiges beim TE.
Ich spiel auch schon seit Open Beta WOW Classic und ich hab auch schöne Erinnerungen an die Zeit in Azeroth und östl Königreich.
! Aber: 
1.) dass die PvP Ränge irgendwas mit "Leistung" im Sinne von Skill zu tun hatten stimmt überhaupt nicht. Da haben Stammgruppen jedes einzelne Mitglied im Schichtbetrieb den obersten Kriegsdödel verschafft, egal obs ein Priester, Krieger etc. war. Tag und Nacht! Es zählte nicht die Relation von Sieg oder Niederlage sondern nur wie oft gewonnen wurde.  Klar dass man nur oft genug spielen muss um Nr. 1 zu werden.

2.) Sicherlich gab es schöne Erlebnisse weil ja alles neu war, aber was war denn mit dem elendiglichen Farmen? Die Schmiede bei Thoriumfraktion pushen wegen Rezepte , die Verzauberer bei Argentum pushen oder bei den Holzschlünden. Tage und Wochenlang. 
3.) Kein Content mehr nach MC und BWL, 60er hat man nur noch zwischen AH und Bank rumlaufen sehen etc.
4.) In vielen Gilden gabs Stress durch Lootverteilung oder mangelnden Progress
usw. undsofort

Auch mich stört das die Gegner ständig leichter gemacht werden etc. aber früher war auch nicht alles Gold. Inzwischen sind die Spieler anspruchsvoller geworden und Bliz kann gar nicht alles beim Alten lassen...und ich glaube, das würd auch keiner wollen


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Casuals bezahlen genau den gleichen Preis für das Spiel und wollen daher auch alles sehen was das Spiel zu  bieten hat. Sowas kann man und darf man ihnen nicht verwehren.
> 
> Nepokat


früher konnten aber auch die casuals ihren char spielen, ich würde mich mit 3 raidtagen auch noch als casual bezeichen und stehe vor KJ.
das mit dem preis fürs spiel:
Jder kann selbst entscheiden wieviel zeit er sich nimmt um seine Monatsgebühr zu nutzen.
Und Du willst also das Maß dafür sein, wieviel Zeit man investieren muss, um alles zu sehen? 
Oder gibts irgendwo ne Tabelle wo das steht?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Was will ich?*
> Ich will endlich wieder ein Spiel, ein WoW mit Anspruch. Ein WoW in dem Bosse noch Herausforderungen sind und nicht pures Fallobst für jeden Casual damit der auch ja vor lauter Geheule seine Rüstung direkt am Eingang abholen kann ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen. Ich will das die Gleichmacherei von PVE / PVP / eSport beendet wird und man sich wieder entscheiden muss was man will - eSport oder PVE!
> Ich will, dass das Miteinander gestärkt wird durch Events und auch die private Komponente durch ein Gildenhousing sowie Private Housing gestärkt wird. Ich will das GMs stärker durchgreifen gegen das sinkende Niveau im Chat, gegen permanente Beleidgungen, Flames, Verleumdungen und Gespamme in themenfremden Channel.



Was will ICH

ICH will ein Spiel, bei dem die Bosse auch für Casuals gut schaffbar sind, wo ich mich nach 8 Stunden Arbeit auch ohne großes Arschaufreissen gut amüsieren kann, wo ich was errreichen kann ohne unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und Energie reinzustecken. Das ist das Spiel was ICH will.

Ganz offensichtlich wollen wir beide sehr verschieden Dinge.

Ich vermute mal das ich gewinnen werde, denn so wie ich denkt offensichtlich die Mehrheit, denn Blizz geht deutlich in unsere Richtung.

Tja dass heißt für dich dann wohl, neues Spiel suchen. CYA


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *1. Doch, Progilden, wenn man sie so nennen will, haben das Spiel bekannt gemacht. *
> Wieso?
> Durch so genannte Netzwerkeffekte. Diese Spieler fanden das Spiel klasse, haben dafür Werbung gemacht bei Freunden und Bekannten. Also weitere Leute dem Spiel zugeführt und diese im Spiel gehalten. Diese Gilden haben Gemeinschaften aufgebaut, waren teils Vorbild, teils Anreiz, teils Feindbild. Sie haben also zu einem Mehrwert für blizzard geführt in dem durch sie neue Leute kamen oder eben auch Leute gehalten werden konnten die ebenfalls den Erfolg haben wollten.
> Ich will nicht zu sehr in die BWL abdriften aber jeder Kunde hat einen so genannten Customer Value, nur bei den PorGamern die dauerhaft dabei sind ist er postiv von Beginn an! (eigener CV Beitrag + durch den Customer entstandenen Mehrwert über Empfehlungen etc).
> Im übrigen bringt auch ein ProGamer (ich find das Wort im übrigen bescheiden!) ist auch in der Lage dem Spiel Spieler zu entziehen. Wieso? Weil er ein Meinungsführer ist, weil mit ihm auch seine Freunde gehen, ganze Gilden gehen



Genauso gut kann die "Mundprobaganda" von Casuals dazu führen, dass WoW interessant wird für Neueinsteiger. Eben aus diesem Grund, dass es möglich schnell auf ein Level mit den anderen zu kommen. Ich sehe diesen "Item-Ausverkauf" durchaus positiv. Wie war es denn PreBC? Wenn du in BWL oder weiter unterwegs warst, und dir sind Spieler weggebrochen (das ist sehr häufig passiert), dann wurde es teilweise echt schwer Ersatz zu finden. Meistens musstest du Spieler noch durch kleinere Instanzen durchziehen, selten nicht auch ein paar Mal durch MC, wo dann 35 andere auch nochmal mit durchmussten. Dazu kommt, das man diese Zeit eben nicht in der aktuellen Instanz nutzen konnnte. Jetzt haben Nachrücker die Möglichkeit, durch Karazhan bzw. die Heroicinstanzen Marken zu besorgen, um diese dann für Ausrüstung zu tauschen, für die man vor BC immer einen ganzen Raid aufstellen musste (und dabei noch nichtmal gesichert war, dass überhaupt nur ein einziges Teil für den/die Nachrücker droppt). 



> *3. Casual sind nichts wert?*
> Casuals haben genauso wert wie Powergamer!!!! Ich denke dennoch das man Content etwas trennen sollte in Bereiche die man ohne große Mühe erlangen kann und Content der Anspruch erfordert. Ein Casual muss nicht mit T6 rumrennen sondern kann sich mit Heroic Marken und Instanzhc Items ausstatten. Der Powergamer invenstiert mehr Zeit und sollte damit uach besseres Gear haben. Es geht mir also nicht eine Gruppe zu verdammen oder zu verfluchen, sondern mir geht es in dem Punkt darum das Leistung die aus spaß am Game entsteht auch anerkannt werden soll. Mir geht es auch nicht darum angebetet zu werden weil ich TXY trage sondern darum das ich etwas tragen kann das ich mir durch Spaß und Leistung erspielt habe woran andere mit weniger Können nicht heran kommen.



Das widerspricht sich. Was interessiert es dich, ob der neben dir ähnliches Equipment mit möglicherweise geringeren Aufwand trägt? Hattest du deinen Spaß oder nicht? Und was sind Items? Die sind doch nur da, um den nächsten Content zu meistern (zumindest die PvE Sachen). Die Zeiten, wo ein Full Epic Char in Orgrimmar bestaunt wurde, sind doch vorbei. Selbst da konnte keiner sagen, ob der wirklich spielen konnte oder nur durchgezogen wurde.

In dem Moment, wo du Items forderst, die dein Können repräsentieren, willst du dich doch von anderen abheben. Da ist mir der Weg, dies über bestimmte Titel etc. zu zeigen lieber. Andererseits schreibst du selbst, dass Casuals ihr Zeug über Marken holen können. Dieses ist doch genau das, was viele machen. Und wo ist da dein Problem? Du hast T6, die anderen nicht. Du hast den Content gesehen, die anderen nicht. Was willst du denn jetzt noch mehr? Wo willst du noch den von dir geforderten Unterschied haben?


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Welche Faktoren? In Sunwell bis 3 zählen zu können um einen Mob umzuhauen damit er keine weiteren holt? Durch ein Portal laufen und mit seiner Maus wo zu klicken bei Kalecgos? Bei Brutallus zu einer festen Position zu rennen und sonst ja still zu bleiben und DPS fahren? Bei Felmyst sich bewegen können um nicht in den "Nebel" zu gelangen etc?




Gut Ok wenn du das so siehst, ich empfinde es deutlich schwerer als damals aber das ist halt Ansichtssache.

Schade nur dass du auf die anderen Anmerkungen die du zitiert hast keine Stellungnahme kam da die meiner Meinung nach viel besseren Disskusionsstoff liefern wie andere schon sagten.

"Ich bin Casual bin ich ein Noob?"

Ich raidete casual und raide wieder casual aber nur weil mir das gezwungene raiden bei einer Raidgilde doch zu heftig war.
Die Gilde wurde erst aus T4,T5 Leuten gegründet und hatte innerhalb von 3 Wochen alles bis Archi clear (1ne Woche Einspielzeit mitgerechnet) und trotzdem beißt sich die Gilde an manchen Bossen in BT die Zähne aus.
In einem Content geht es eben schneller als in einem anderen, darauf sollte man nicht auf den Gütegrad der Gilde schließen.
Andere Gilden wiederum hatten in BT weniger Probs jedoch haben die in mh geflucht.

Naja im Endeffekt seh ich keinen Grund Briefe an Blizz zu schicken weil ich das alte WoW wiederhaben will 1. es bringt nichts und 2. finde ich wie gesagt die Casualfreundlichkeit ganz gut.


----------



## lord just (6. Oktober 2008)

naja teilweise stimmt es , was der TE schreibt bseonders das verhalten der spieler hat sich geändert. jedoch gibt es auch einige sachen, die sich beißen. einerseits wird gesagt, dass es damals mit den 40 mann raids einfach chilliger war, weil man sich t2 erfarmen konnte ohne wirklich voll dabei zu sein, weil man es auch mit weniger als 40 mann hätte schaffen können. andererseits wird dann kritisiert, dass es in 25 mann raids schwieriger ist, weil da jeder aufpassen und voll da sein muss. dann wird aber wieder gesagt, dass die 40 mann instanzen herausfordernder waren als die 25 mann instanzen und die 25 mann instanzen zu leicht.

man sollte sich schon entscheiden, was man will und welche ansichten man hat. einmal ist 25 mann schlecht, weil es zu schwer ist und dann wieder schlecht, weil es zu einfach ist.

40 mann instanzen waren schon ne sache für sich, jedoch hat sich auch gezeigt, dass 40 mann instanzen probleme mit sich bringen. viele gilden waren einfach zu klein und haben nicht genug leute gefunden um sich den content an zu gucken und so war es damals eher ne frage der gildengröße ob man die tier sets bekam oder nicht. und es war damals auch möglich sich einfach mit komplett grünem zeug t2 zu holen, wenn man in ner guten gilde war. heut zu tage wird das schon sehr viel schwieriger sich mit frisch lvl70 t5 erfarmen zu lassen.

beim pvp muss ich dem TE aber recht geben. das pvp heute ist ganz anders als damals. man braucht nur noch genügend zeit um an die items zu kommen und muss eigentlich nix mehr machen.

jedoch kann ich bei den ansichten zum add-on nicht zustimmen.

pve und pvp wird stärker getrennt. die pvp sachen sind gänzlich nicht für pve geeignet (sprech hier jetzt nur von instanzen) weil es genügen änderungen im pve gab, wodurch pvp equip einfach in den bosskämpfen nix taugt.

auch das pvp wird an sich ein wenig geändert. die pvp sets bekommt man nur noch durch ehre und arenapunkte (ausser das full epic set, was man nur durch arenapunkte bekommt und einen sehr guten rating)

m,it dem add-on tut sich was in sachen pve und pvp und die low lvl instanzen sind auch schon etwas anspruchsvoller als zu bc zeiten (wo selbst leute mit t6 mal gerne wipen, weil man ne neue taktik braucht). natürlich macht blizzard auch immer mehr was für casual spieler, weil das halt der größte teil der spieler ist und die "pro-Gamer" halt nur nen kleinen teil der kunden aus macht.

und das spiel ist halt soi einfach wie man es will. wenn es einem mit nem taktik guide und add-ons die einem sagen was man machen soll zu einfach ist, dann benutzt man halt keine add-ons und ließt vorher nicht den taktik guide. wer mit lvl70 nach ragefire geht und meint das es zu einfach ist ist selber schuld und wer dann einen wipe nach dem anderen hat, weil er die taktik zum boss nicht kennt und keine add-ons benutzt ist auch selber schuld.

du sagst es geht im spiel um spaß und teamplay usw. und gönnst aber den spieler mit weniger zeit keine gute ausrüstung und keine spaß. das ist einfach egoistisch und zeigt einfach nur unreife und intoleranz. freu dich doch drüber, dass du einfacher an gute items kommst und dass du schneller leute findest um in instanzen zu gehen, so fern es dir spaß macht in instanzen zu gehen und wenn es dir dann zu einfach wird, dann mach es dir schwerer und geh ohne waffe oder ausrüstung in die instanz. wieso sollte es den spaß am spiel mindern, wenn mehr leute gute ausrüstung haben? ist dein ego wirklich so klein, dass du es nicht ertragen kannst, dass auch andere gute ausrüstung oder sogar besser ausrüstung wie du haben?

es gibt content für gute gilden, den kaum gute gilden schaffen (momentan namens sunwell) und doch heult jeder rum, das alles zu einfach ist.


----------



## Kyralena (6. Oktober 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Ich kannte WoW PreBC nicht aber dieses: "früher vor BC, war alles besser" hab ich schon so oft gehört. Die Zeiten sind nicht mehr muss man sich abfinden. Blizzard hat ein Spiel geliefert mit dem sie "Gold" verdienen wollen sonst nichts.



Wenn Du es schon so oft gehört hast, hast Du dich dann noch nie gefragt, warum das so ist?
Ich selber bin auch erst seit kurzer Zeit dabei aber wenn ich die Erzählungenen einiger "älterer" Spieler so höre / lese, dazu dann noch die Patchnotes und was Blizzard sonst noch so plant, habe ich in letzter Zeit immer folgende Vision vor Augen:

Startgebiet irgendeiner Klasse. Das erste, was man bisher gesehen hat, war ein Typ mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen auf dem Kopf.
In ferner Zukunft (oder vielleicht doch schon bald) befindet sich daneben noch ein Sockel mit einem roten, runden Button auf dem steht "gehe direkt zum Level 70 Char mit full epic und Gold bis zum Abwinken"

Ok, das ist nun Ironie pur. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich dem TE Recht geben.
Es ist nicht das WOW von dem ich anfangs gehört habe.

Den Geschichten von Freunden und Verwandten nach, war WOW mal ein Spiel echter Abenteuer und Herausforderungen. Im Moment scheinen die einzigen Herausforderungen darin zu bestehen, den Raidguide richtig gelesen zu haben, im richtigen Moment auf die Tasten 1-0 zu drücken und natürlich das fachgerechte Flamen in den Channels nicht zu vergessen...
(Gibt es dafür eigentlich einen Kurs oder so? Einige beherrschen das, als hätte die es studiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja, aber so schön es auch wäre. Ich befürchte, "Späteinsteiger" wie ich bekommen diese Zeit nie zu Gesicht. Schade, schade

Eure Tik


----------



## mendozino (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was will ICH
> 
> ICH will ein Spiel, bei dem die Bosse auch für Casuals gut schaffbar sind, wo ich mich nach 8 Stunden Arbeit auch ohne großes Arschaufreissen gut amüsieren kann, wo ich was errreichen kann ohne unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und Energie reinzustecken. Das ist das Spiel was ICH will.
> 
> ...



Jo klar, ich will auch gegen Roger Federer in Wimbledon spielen, darum bezahl ich ja auch meinen Tennisvereinsjahresbeitrag.

Immer wieder dieses unsägliche Argument von dir. Lass es einfach mal stecken.

Und ob man "gewinnen" dazu sagen kann, wenn sich etwas in die Richtung entwickelt die man selber bevorzugt? Naja so stehst halt auch mal auf der "Gewinnerseite" ;-)


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was will ICH
> 
> ICH will ein Spiel, bei dem die Bosse auch für Casuals gut schaffbar sind, wo ich mich nach 8 Stunden Arbeit auch ohne großes Arschaufreissen gut amüsieren kann, wo ich was errreichen kann ohne unverhältnismäßig viel Zeit und Energie reinzustecken. Das ist das Spiel was ICH will.
> 
> ...



was ist denn arschaufreissen? was ist viel zeit? was willst du erreichen?
ein bissl dailys machen (halbe stunde) um sich flasks und bufffood fürn raid kaufen zu können? die es auch für male gibt?
wenn du einen guten raid hast, kannst du mir 2-3 raidtagen auch in Bt stehen ohne Probleme.

einige verwechseln arschaufreissen offensichtlich mit in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Gut Ok wenn du das so siehst, ich empfinde es deutlich schwerer als damals aber das ist halt Ansichtssache.
> 
> Schade nur dass du auf die anderen Anmerkungen die du zitiert hast keine Stellungnahme kam da die meiner Meinung nach viel besseren Disskusionsstoff liefern wie andere schon sagten.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte es wäre deutlich rübergekommen das ich Casuals NICHT als n00bs ansehe oder als Nichtskönner sondern nur das ich denke das Casuals mit weniger Aufwand auch einen ihrem Aufwand angemessenen "Lohn" erhalten sollen. Jemand der sich mehr reinhängt sollte auch mehr bekommen in Form besserer Items. 
Was das Posing oder Vorwurf ich will Anerkennung angeht, ich bin einer jener die man kaum in einer Hauptstadt visuell wahr nimmt. Wieso? Ich schreibe nur was wenn eine Frage ist die keiner beantwortet odr ich schnell antworten kann und zweitens ich meist in einer ruhigen Ecke stehe und mich unterhalte oder auf einem Twink bin.


----------



## ?!?! (6. Oktober 2008)

Cay schrieb:


> Sry, wenn man ein Spiel spielen möchte, welches komplett ohne Arbeit(Mühe) zu meistern ist, empfehle ich Ping Pong oder sonst was ohne Level, Highscore oder sonstiges Erfolgssystem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So nebenbei, der Vergelich hinkt. Um trotzdem darauf einzugehen: Nein, ich wäre nicht enttäuscht, ich habe es nicht nötig mich vor anderen zu profilieren, du?

Ausserdem spiele ich spasseshalber, Arbeit habe ich schon den ganzen Tag, du?


----------



## Nepokat (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> früher konnten aber auch die casuals ihren char spielen, ich würde mich mit 3 raidtagen auch noch als casual bezeichen und stehe vor KJ.
> das mit dem preis fürs spiel:
> Jder kann selbst entscheiden wieviel zeit er sich nimmt um seine Monatsgebühr zu nutzen.
> Und Du willst also das Maß dafür sein, wieviel Zeit man investieren muss, um alles zu sehen?
> Oder gibts irgendwo ne Tabelle wo das steht?



Nein ICH will nicht das Maß dafür sein wieviel Zeit man investieren muss. Ich muss nicht alles in WOW gesehen haben. Ich will mich auch keinem hochgelobten Raid anschliessen der alles legt,nur um dann festzustellen "Was willst du hier das macht doch kein Spass"

Dann geh ich lieber mit der Gilde zum xten mal Kararaiden und lach mich weg wenns ein Wipe gibt.

Nur die Möglichkeit sollte für jeden auch mit weniger freien Zeit möglich sein.


----------



## Ginkohan (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> was ist denn arschaufreissen? was ist viel zeit? was willst du erreichen?
> ein bissl dailys machen (halbe stunde) um sich flasks und bufffood fürn raid kaufen zu können? die es auch für male gibt?
> wenn du einen guten raid hast, kannst du mir 2-3 raidtagen auch in Bt stehen ohne Probleme.
> 
> einige verwechseln arschaufreissen offensichtlich mit in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.




Vergiss nicht, dass nicht jeder einen "guten" raid hat.
Auf manchen Servern kann man sich glücklich schätzen wenn man überhaupt einen Raid hat und die Definition von "gut" ist relativ.
Zwar kann man mit 2-3 Raidtagen auskommen aber bedenke einfach, dass man wenn man um 7 aufsteht und 8 anfängt zu arbeiten, dass man gegen 17.30 erst zuhause ist und bis 23.00-00.00 am raiden ist.
Mich würde interessieren ob Mama dir noch das Essen kocht und dein Zimmer für dich aufräumt weil der Kleine unbedingt raiden muss.


@~Kieron~

Ok was hälst du davon:

Jeder Spieler muss sich beim erstellen eines Accounts entscheiden ob er Casual oder Pro ist.
Ein Casual mit wenig Zeit fürs spielen und in der Zeit die er hat sehr viel in WoW investiert bekommt dann solche Items die andere Casuals nicht bekommen können weil sie weniger Zeit investieren.

Bei den Pros ist dass dann auch so, so wäre gewahrt, dass auch ein Casual der verhältnissmäßig viel investiert zu einem Equip kommt, dass besonders ist und nicht von anderen verspottet wird weil die Pros ja die Casuals anschauen und sie als Noobs Verlierer etc. betiteln.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> was ist denn arschaufreissen? was ist viel zeit? was willst du erreichen?
> ein bissl dailys machen (halbe stunde) um sich flasks und bufffood fürn raid kaufen zu können? die es auch für male gibt?
> wenn du einen guten raid hast, kannst du mir 2-3 raidtagen auch in Bt stehen ohne Probleme.
> 
> einige verwechseln arschaufreissen offensichtlich mit in den ar*** geschoben bekommen.




Ok wenn du meinst.
Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit für 2 - 3 Raidtage.
Wenn du dich begrifflich dann besser fühlst, dann hätte gutes Equipp (nicht das beste nur Gutes) gerne rektal.

Ich habe genauso wie die "Ich will das WoW wieder harte Arbeit (?) wird, bis die Finger bluten"-Kreischer das Recht etwas zu wollen, oder nicht?
Oder sind meine Wünsche weniger wert ?


----------



## Ava (6. Oktober 2008)

stimme dir voll und ganz zu....wow ist mittlerweile kein anspruchsvolles spiel mehr, in dem spielerisches können belohnt wird, es mutiert mehr und mehr zu einem einheitsbrei bei dem jeder alles mit genügend zeitaufwand bekommen kann...ich wünsche mir irgendwie wow classic zurück, da war die "world" noch in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (6. Oktober 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> So nebenbei, der Vergelich hinkt. Um trotzdem darauf einzugehen: Nein, ich wäre nicht enttäuscht, ich habe es nicht nötig mich vor anderen zu profilieren, du?
> 
> Ausserdem spiele ich spasseshalber, Arbeit habe ich schon den ganzen Tag, du?



Also fast jedes Spiel erzeugt den Spass dann, wenn der Spieler das Gefühl hat, er hat was erreicht was nicht jeder kann. Ob das Jojo ist, Hulahup Reifen, Einradfahren, Skifahren, Tischtennis etc. Super Mario spielen, Fifa Soccer etc. Alles muss man üben, üben und nochmals üben und wenn man dann aber den bösen Bowser geschafft hat, oder den Berg ohne hinzufallen runtergefahren ist, kommt dieses Glücksgefühl, welches wir Zocker alle haben wollen.

Wo genau fängt bei dir Arbeit an?


----------



## Slatsch (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde auch das WoW nicht mehr das ist was es vor knapp 2 Jahren noch war.
Das war wahrscheinlich mit ein grund das ich aufgehört habe.


----------



## I dream online (6. Oktober 2008)

Du sprichst vielen aus der Seele, aber leider wohl vielen, die eben bereits mit WoW aufgehört haben....

BC gab einige gute Veränderungen, ohne Frage, aber diese mußten schließlich soweit gehen, um den hohen Anteil an Neulingen zu entsprechen, d.h. es wäre ihnen alles zu schwierig gewesen, sie wären nicht Kunde geblieben...

Da sagt z.B. Keie im Beitrag Nr. 23 wahre Worte.

Ich raide seit über 1 Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr, mit keinem Char, weil ich das miese Sozialverhalten vieler Gamer nicht "aushalte".
PvP mache ich auch keines...so hänge  (twinke) ich halt rum bis Wotlk.
Von meinen "alten" Freunden von früher ist keiner mehr im Game,.... schon lange nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand mit Wotlk wiederkommt   *träum.

MfG


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Kyralena schrieb:


> Den Geschichten von Freunden und Verwandten nach, war WOW mal ein Spiel echter Abenteuer und Herausforderungen. Im Moment scheinen die einzigen Herausforderungen darin zu bestehen, den Raidguide richtig gelesen zu haben, im richtigen Moment auf die Tasten 1-0 zu drücken und natürlich das fachgerechte Flamen in den Channels nicht zu vergessen...
> (Gibt es dafür eigentlich einen Kurs oder so? Einige beherrschen das, als hätte die es studiert
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja, früher war es total anders. Man musst die Tasten A - Z, 1 - 0 alle Sonderzeichen und alle Tasten der G11 / G15 programiert haben und der Boss hat sich alle 5 Minuten eine neue Attacke ausgedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (6. Oktober 2008)

Ihr armen Pro Gamer tut mir fast schon leid (Nein eigentlich nicht). auch wenn ich im Classic Content nicht viel zu sehen bekommen hab außer MC, Ony, und Zg, bin ich der Meinung  Bc ist der anspruch sogar gestiegen, Klar ich vermisse auch die 40 Mann Raids das war einfach eine Geile Sache damals mit 40 anderen Leuten MC zu gehn, Aber konnte ich damals mit meinem Pala der Hybrid (Hauptsächlich hab ich damals im Schutz baum geskillt) in den Inis in dennen ich war (auch den 5ern) locker druchkommen. Das war in BC auf 70 nichtmehr so in den ersten Tagen wo ich noch Hybrid geskillt war bin ich in jeder 70er Ini gescheitert. Die Bosse tuen sich in BC und Classic nicht viel eigentlich sind alle nur Taktik. es gibt selten Bosse die Wirklich kaum vorhersehbar sind wie zum Beispiel Schwarzhertz aus Shadowlab (Zeit für Spaß) an dem kann man selbst mit dem imbasten eq noch wipen da brauch nur mal der Heiler umzufallen. oder in Kara Aran und der Prinz da kannst du noch so viel Skill haben und magst deine Klasse auch noch so gut zu beherschen gegen die Random Agrro und die eles vieleicht noch in Verbindung mit Flammenkranz oder der Ae Attacke kannst du schonmal leichter umfallen oder beim Prinzen du kannst noch so der Oberimbadin sein wenn du es verpennst beim Entkräften vom Prinz wegzugehn oder in so ein Ae Dämon reinläufst wars das für dich. Die 10/25er verzeihen weniger fehler als die 40er damals wenn heute einer umkippt im Bossfight stehen die chancen hoch das auch die gesamt Gruppe mit draufgeht bei den 40er viel das meist nicht so stark ins Gewicht.

Und was Wotlk angeht ich finde nicht das es einfacher es wird alles einheitlicher Gemacht was ich auch sehr schade finde. Ich persönlich wünsche mir schon mehr Raid formate wieder angefangen von 5er bis hin zu 40ern damit ist wieder mher abwechslung in Game. und noch ein Wort zum Schluss danke das ihr bis hierhin gelesen habt und Schafft die Abhärtung ab die macht wow Wirklich kaputt.


----------



## Kyralena (6. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach ja, früher war es total anders. Man musst die Tasten A - Z, 1 - 0 alle Sonderzeichen und alle Tasten der G11 / G15 programiert haben und der Boss hat sich alle 5 Minuten eine neue Attacke ausgedacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da wäre ich glatt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ginkohan schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht, dass nicht jeder einen "guten" raid hat.
> Auf manchen Servern kann man sich glücklich schätzen wenn man überhaupt einen Raid hat und die Definition von "gut" ist relativ.
> Zwar kann man mit 2-3 Raidtagen auskommen aber bedenke einfach, dass man wenn man um 7 aufsteht und 8 anfängt zu arbeiten, dass man gegen 17.30 erst zuhause ist und bis 23.00-00.00 am raiden ist.
> Mich würde interessieren ob Mama dir noch das Essen kocht und dein Zimmer für dich aufräumt weil der Kleine unbedingt raiden muss.


aufräumen? in ner studentenWG? und essen kochen ist auch so ne sache....
ich stehe je nach vorlesungsbeginn auf, ausser wenn ich arbeite, dann stehe ich um 6 uhr auf. raidende ist 23 uhr!
bin raidleader und habe mit freunden den raid augfebaut, der gute raid lag also in meiner hand.
wenn du für genauere angaben ein date mit mir willst, musst du aber die Bier bezahlen XD
nichts für ungut, aber solche dummen pauschaliesierungen ist man inzwischen ja gewohnt und denen kann man nurnoch mit humor entgegentreten.


----------



## erwo (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok wenn du meinst.
> Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit für 2 - 3 Raidtage.
> Wenn du dich begrifflich dann besser fühlst, dann hätte gutes Equipp (nicht das beste nur Gutes) gerne rektal.
> 
> ...




Da gings ja nicht direkt darum das es "harte Arbeit" werden soll, sondern
einfach nur darum wie WoW überhaupt noch Spass machen kann wenn es
weiter auf der Schiene gefahren wird.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Death_Magnetic (6. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich kann man das so unterschreiben was du sagst auf der anderen Seite zahlt auch jeder das gleiche, warum sollte man dann nicht auch alles vom Game zu sehn bekommen...?
Meist sowieso doch erst Monate später als die TOP Gilden, aber immerhin dann...

und Arena gehört schlichtweg abgeschafft, es ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard dafür mit vorgefertigten 80er chars für 50 € kommt....!!!


----------



## Redstorm (6. Oktober 2008)

ich geb dir 1000000 % recht
ach wie schön waren die zeiten in mc^^


----------



## Shataar (6. Oktober 2008)

da stimme ich dir aufjedenfall zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Physicals (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Jemand der sich mehr reinhängt sollte auch mehr bekommen in Form besserer Items.



Nichts anderes hab ich bisher gesehen.
Ich weiß ja nicht auf was für Servern ihr rumgeistert, aber es gibt durchaus solche wo nicht jeder schon mal BT/SW war und wenige mit dem Equip rumlaufen. Ich selbst spiele nun fast ein Jahr, habe SSC (Lurker), TK (Void, Solarian), MH (die ersten vier Wellen vor Winterchill) und BT (paar RoS Trys) eher selten von innen gesehen. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass es sehr wenige Gilden gibt die sich mit dem Content beschäftigen (können). 
Daher bin ich auch froh das man einigermaßen gutes Equip durch Marken bekommen kann oder das ein oder andere PVP-Item. Und das ist nicht so einfach, auch wenn man mal eben "nur" 30 WS Marken braucht, heisst das meistens 30 mal WS. Oder mal eben 5er Inis machen, das endet meist mit der Auflösung der Gruppe, weil sich gewisse Klassen sehr schlecht finden lassen.


Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will - das erarbeiten von Encountern, Equip etc ist nicht überall gleich und dementsprechend auch nicht für alle so "einfach". Die meisten geben bei oben genannten Situationen schnell auf und beschäftigen sich dann lieber mit anderen Dingen. Aber für diejenigen, die nicht aufgeben, ist das eben hart erarbeitet.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ok wenn du meinst.
> Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit für 2 - 3 Raidtage.
> Wenn du dich begrifflich dann besser fühlst, dann hätte gutes Equipp (nicht das beste nur Gutes) gerne rektal.
> 
> ...


deine wünsche sind nicht weniger wert.
aber musst du denn unbedingt den endcontent sehen wenn es dir auch spass macht kara zu raiden?
vielleicht willst du das garnicht, aber viele leute meinen sie müssten auch den selben benefit bekommen wie die leute, die sich halt gerne etwas mehr mit wow beschäftigen und dementsprechen etwas bekommen wollen, dass die leute die nicht diesen "aufwand" betreiben wollen, verwehrt bleibt. und das sind nunmal items und in zukunft achievments.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Ihr armen Pro Gamer tut mir fast schon leid (Nein eigentlich nicht). auch wenn ich im Classic Content nicht viel zu sehen bekommen hab außer MC, Ony, und Zg, bin ich der Meinung  Bc ist der anspruch sogar gestiegen, Klar ich vermisse auch die 40 Mann Raids das war einfach eine Geile Sache damals mit 40 anderen Leuten MC zu gehn, Aber konnte ich damals mit meinem Pala der Hybrid (Hauptsächlich hab ich damals im Schutz baum geskillt) in den Inis in dennen ich war (auch den 5ern) locker druchkommen. Das war in BC auf 70 nichtmehr so in den ersten Tagen wo ich noch Hybrid geskillt war bin ich in jeder 70er Ini gescheitert. Die Bosse tuen sich in BC und Classic nicht viel eigentlich sind alle nur Taktik. es gibt selten Bosse die Wirklich kaum vorhersehbar sind wie zum Beispiel Schwarzhertz aus Shadowlab (Zeit für Spaß) an dem kann man selbst mit dem imbasten eq noch wipen da brauch nur mal der Heiler umzufallen. oder in Kara Aran und der Prinz da kannst du noch so viel Skill haben und magst deine Klasse auch noch so gut zu beherschen gegen die Random Agrro und die eles vieleicht noch in Verbindung mit Flammenkranz oder der Ae Attacke kannst du schonmal leichter umfallen oder beim Prinzen du kannst noch so der Oberimbadin sein wenn du es verpennst beim Entkräften vom Prinz wegzugehn oder in so ein Ae Dämon reinläufst wars das für dich. Die 10/25er verzeihen weniger fehler als die 40er damals wenn heute einer umkippt im Bossfight stehen die chancen hoch das auch die gesamt Gruppe mit draufgeht bei den 40er viel das meist nicht so stark ins Gewicht.
> 
> Und was Wotlk angeht ich finde nicht das es einfacher es wird alles einheitlicher Gemacht was ich auch sehr schade finde. Ich persönlich wünsche mir schon mehr Raid formate wieder angefangen von 5er bis hin zu 40ern damit ist wieder mher abwechslung in Game. und noch ein Wort zum Schluss danke das ihr bis hierhin gelesen habt und Schafft die Abhärtung ab die macht wow Wirklich kaputt.



Ganz frei gesagt, wenn du bei Kara Aran als schwer empfindest dann bist du im falschen Spiel. Aran ist so ziemlich der einzige Boss bei dem man gar nichts mitdenken muss. Geht einfach mal zu den Horsemen oder C'Thun als 60er, ohne Guides etc.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

ich stimme dir auch vollkommen zu!

/vote 4 Classic WoW - Server


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Death_Magnetic schrieb:


> und Arena gehört schlichtweg abgeschafft, es ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard dafür mit vorgefertigten 80er chars für 50 € kommt....!!!


Dafür gibt es den Turnierserver wo du dich glaub für 15 Euro einloggen kannst. Beim erstellen sind alle Chars 70 mit dem höchsten Arenequip und du kannst dir gratis Gold holen für alles was du sonst noch brauchst.


----------



## Byrok (6. Oktober 2008)

@TE

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund ... nice be- geschrieben


----------



## Siilverberg (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ganz frei gesagt, wenn du bei Kara Aran als schwer empfindest dann bist du im falschen Spiel. Aran ist so ziemlich der einzige Boss bei dem man gar nichts mitdenken muss. Geht einfach mal zu den Horsemen oder C'Thun als 60er, ohne Guides etc.





Dann beweg dich mal bei Aran im Flammenkranz bleib im Ice Ae Stehn oder Gehe bei der Arkanen Explosion so nah wie Möglich zu Aran ran


wer glaubst du wer du bist das du meinst mir vorschreiben zu müssen was ich als schwer zu empfiden hab und was nicht?


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

kiddy alarm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Da gings ja nicht direkt darum das es "harte Arbeit" werden soll, sondern
> einfach nur darum wie WoW überhaupt noch Spass machen kann wenn es
> weiter auf der Schiene gefahren wird.
> 
> ...



Aber die Frage wann WoW Spaß macht ist doch nun ganz gewiss nicht generell zu beantworten, oder?

Mir macht es um so mehr Spaß je Casual-lastiger es wird, dem TE macht er mehr Spaß wenn er sich heftig die Zähne dran ausbeissen muss.

Zwei Herren kann man nicht dienen, Blizz wird sich entscheiden müssen


----------



## Grinch13 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab erst mit bc angefangen zu spielen, kann also nix von der vorhergehenden zeit sagen... aber das die inis kaputtgepatcht werden kann ich nur bestätigen... leider!


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Dann beweg dich mal bei Aran im Flammenkranz bleib im Ice Ae Stehn oder Gehe bei der Arkanen Explosion so nah wie Möglich zu Aran ran
> 
> 
> wer bist du das du meinst mir vorschreiben zu müssen was ich als schwer zu empfiden hab und was nicht?


hä? wasn das für ne sinnlose aussage? 
du machst bei aran 2 sachen:
1.dmg/heilen und stehen
2.bewegen

wenn dir das zu komplex ist solltest du vielleicht mau mau spielen...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber die Frage wann WoW Spaß macht ist doch nun ganz gewiss nicht generell zu beantworten, oder?
> 
> Mir macht es um so mehr Spaß je Casual-lastiger es wird, dem TE macht er mehr Spaß wenn er sich heftig die Zähne dran ausbeissen muss.
> 
> Zwei Herren kann man nicht dienen, Blizz wird sich entscheiden müssen



Und wieso hast du dann ein Problem damit, wenn man den Content teilt? Einen leichten Teil der euch "Casuals" ohne großen Einsatz ermöglicht gute Items zu bekommen (wenn es euch nur darum geht) aber eben den Leuten die echte herausforderungen wollen mit anspruchsvollen 40er Instanzen bedient werden.

Aus meiner Sicht ist eine Co-Existenz möglich nur du diskriminierst Spieler die mehr Anspruch haben indem Sie sich auf deinen Anspruch herabsenken sollen. Also wieder die Gleichmacherei


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> deine wünsche sind nicht weniger wert.
> aber musst du denn unbedingt den endcontent sehen wenn es dir auch spass macht kara zu raiden?
> vielleicht willst du das garnicht, aber viele leute meinen sie müssten auch den selben benefit bekommen wie die leute, die sich halt gerne etwas mehr mit wow beschäftigen und dementsprechen etwas bekommen wollen, dass die leute die nicht diesen "aufwand" betreiben wollen, verwehrt bleibt. und das sind nunmal items und in zukunft achievments.



Stimmt ich will den Endcontent nicht unbedingt sehen, aber mal angenommen ich wollte.

Warum ist die Forderung zu sagen:" ICH WILL den Endcontent in dem Spiel sehen für das ich monatlich 13€ abdrücke auch wenn ich bloss 10 Stunden die Woche zocke" verwerflich und man ist " im falschen Spiel" 
Die Forderung: "WoW muss wieder schwerer werden und nur die Roxxorzocker haben im Endcontent was zu suchen" cool und korrekt?

Der einzige der festlegt wer im richtigen Spiel ist und wer mit welchem Equipp was sehen darf ist ohnehin Blizz weil die das Ding erfunden haben.
Und glaub mir, die suchen sich die Seite vom Esel aus, aus der die goldenen Dukaten fallen!!


----------



## Darkxman (6. Oktober 2008)

> Dann beweg dich mal bei Aran im Flammenkranz bleib im Ice Ae Stehn oder Gehe bei der Arkanen Explosion so nah wie Möglich zu Aran ran
> 
> 
> wer glaubst du wer du bist das du meinst *mir* vorschreiben zu müssen was *ich* als schwer zu empfiden hab und was nicht?



Wow! Das kriegt jeder 12 Jähriger nach 1-2 versuchen hin! Ausserdem.. es geht hier nicht um dich! Du hast keinen Vergleich. Karazhan ist pipapo. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. 

Naja.. back 2 topic. Ich bin einverstanden, der Schwierigkeitsgrad nimmt ab. Was natürlich wieder mit den "Gelegenheitsspielern" zu tun hat. Also soll spielfreundlicher gemacht werden. An der Arena haben viele Leute ihre Freude. Klar.. das balacing. Nicht jede Combi funktioniert so gut wie die andere. Ich dagegen freue mich auch mal gegen nur gegen 2 zu spielen, statt von 3-4 im BG umgehaut zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Eckhexaule (6. Oktober 2008)

Muss hier mal sagen: 100% Recht

WOW ist eigentlich immer noch gut, aber es war schon besser!

Ich finds halt lustig das ich mit den Twinks fast genau die gleiche Ausrüstung mit der Hälfte der Zeit ergaunern konnte wie mit meinem Main. Liegt wohl daran dass die Inis ständig leichter werden. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran dass die Bosse immer schwächer werden, wurden ja millionenfach getötet. :-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du dann ein Problem damit, wenn man den Content teilt? Einen leichten Teil der euch "Casuals" ohne großen Einsatz ermöglicht gute Items zu bekommen (wenn es euch nur darum geht) aber eben den Leuten die echte herausforderungen wollen mit anspruchsvollen 40er Instanzen bedient werden.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist eine Co-Existenz möglich nur du diskriminierst Spieler die mehr Anspruch haben indem Sie sich auf deinen Anspruch herabsenken sollen. Also wieder die Gleichmacherei



Ich habe da gar kein Problem damit!!
Vorn mir aus kann Blizz es auch so einrichten, dass Casuals nur 10% vom Spiel sehen.

Das ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung die Blizz trifft, da fragen die mich eh nicht.
Womit ich ein Problem habe, dass ich von Leuten wie dem TE offensichtlich als dumm hingestellt werde, weil ich diesbezüglich eigene Wünsche habe

ICH WILL ein leichtes WOW!!

Was Blizz draus macht ist deren Sache.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe da gar kein Problem damit!!
> Vorn mir aus kann Blizz es auch so einrichten, dass Casuals nur 10% vom Spiel sehen.
> 
> Das ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung die Blizz trifft, da fragen die mich eh nicht.
> ...



Ich stelle dich nicht als dumm hin, ich sage auch Casuals haben ihre Berechtigung aber ich sage auch das nicht wegen Leuten wie dir alles gleichgemacht werden soll, alles in den Weichspülermodus rein soll nur damit es auch ja jeder ohne Aufwand schaffen kann.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe da gar kein Problem damit!!
> Vorn mir aus kann Blizz es auch so einrichten, dass Casuals nur 10% vom Spiel sehen.
> 
> Das ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung die Blizz trifft, da fragen die mich eh nicht.
> ...


er gehört wohl zur seltenen spezies der vernünftigen "Casuals", mit denen man inhaltlich diskutieren kann ohne ausfallend zu werden, und sollte deshalb unter Artenschutz gestellt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (6. Oktober 2008)

Schön geschrieben! Ich muss dir auch in so ziemlich fast allen Bereichen Recht geben. WOW hat sich leider nicht zum besseren entwickelt.
Besonders was diese Casual's Geschichte betrifft. _Ich heule solange bis mir Blizz. die Bosse runterschraubt und ich nichts mehr dafür tun muss_.

Diese Spieler sind mittlerweile ein Hauptbestandteil des Spiels, die auch Monatlich immer schön Brav Ihre 13&#8364; bezahlen. Das sich daran noch etwas ändern wird bezweifle ich da Blizz. sonst viele Ihrer Casuals verlieren würde.

Ich unterscheide jetzt Zwischen:
Ich komme on und möchte noch ein wenig Spielspaß in der Welt von WOW haben 
und 
Ich komme on und muss mich erst mal beschweren, dass Alle Bosse so schwer sind und ich kein G habe


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich stelle dich nicht als dumm hin, ich sage auch Casuals haben ihre Berechtigung aber ich sage auch das nicht wegen Leuten wie dir alles gleichgemacht werden soll, alles in den Weichspülermodus rein soll nur damit es auch ja jeder ohne Aufwand schaffen kann.





> ...und es gab die ersten aufkommenden Casual Nerfs (ja bitte, ich heule einfach mal so lange bis Blizzard Instanzen und Raids vereinfacht* weil ich zu blöd bin es zu schaffe*n obwohl 100e es konnten).



dann hab ich die Bemerkung wohl falsch verstanden, hmm

Ich schaff auch so einiges nicht in WoW deswegen hätte ich es gern einfacher. Das ist mein Wunsch.
Der muss nicht befolgt werden, Blizz darf sich gerne anderes entscheiden, aber ich möchte diesen Wunsch äußern dürfen ohne Bemerkungen wie die deine!


----------



## Kyralena (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ICH WILL ein leichtes WOW!!



Naja, dazu sage ich mal nix.

Aber würde es Dir nicht auch mehr Spaß machen, wenn Du sagen könntest: "Das epische Teil habe ich mir in langer und harter Arbeit schwer erkämpft."
Oder würdest Du lieber sagen: "Ja klar, das ist mir mal eben so in den Schoß gefallen."

Ich meine, das ist doch der Sinn des Spieles. Ich "erarbeite" mir etwas, baue auf Erfahrungen auf, die ich selber gemacht habe. Und dann kann ich mich auch über die Belohnung freuen.
(Wieder zu dem "I-win-Button" rüberschielt)
Ansonsten brauche ich mich ja gar nicht groß anzustrengen, wenn ich was erreichen will


----------



## Sempai02 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich poste auch mal das Selbe wie der TE aus dem WoW-Forum:

Vorab: In einer Beta ist die Community immer toll, das war bei WoW genauso wie bei LotRO oder WAR und vor allem bei letzterem sieht es 3 Wochen nach Release schon nicht mehr so toll aus. Ein normaler Prozess in einem MMOG.

Teilweise muss ich dem Te zustimmen, z.B. macht der Esports teilweise das Spiel kaputt, wenn man als PvEler Nerfs ertragen muss, die einem dort nur schaden, weil ein paar pseudo-Esportler zu unfähig sind, gegen Klasse x zu gewinnen. Wo ich nicht zustimmen kann, ist, dass die Bosse früher schwerer waren und die lila Pixel so heilig. Früher hatten nur weniger Leute diese Pixel, weil sie nicht die Zeit für 6 Stunden-Raids hatten. Ok, heutzutage ist manche Instanz eindeutig zu klein, nur sind die Bosse immer noch schwer (früher war bei 40ern Raids auch immer viel Masse statt Klasse, siehe die Halb-Afkler mit Dauerspam Taste x). Außerdem kann ich nicht zustimmen bei den achsotollen Rängen. Die waren reine Zeitarbeit und Leute mit viel Zeit (darunter wohl vorwiegend Leute mit wenig RL-Verpflichtungen oder Leute mit Accountsharing) hatten die Vorteile.
Blizzard hat zum Glück erkannt, dass es keinen Sinn hat, Content zu entwerfen, den nur Leute mit massig Zeitvorteilen nutzen können, daher kleinere Instanzen - ab Wrath alle 25er in 10er Variante, eine klasse Idee von Blizzard! - und weg mit Rangsystem.

Manche einer, der früher durch viel Zeit (aus seiner Sicht) der Hecht war, vergisst eindeutig den Unterschied Zeit : Anspruch. WoW geht heute den richtigen Weg (ok, außer pseudo-Esport), wenn alle Spieler den gesamten Content nutzen können. 

Und bitte beachten: Der Mensch verdrängt immer erst die schlechten Sachen, bevor er die alten Dinge in den Heiligenstand erhebt. Jeder, der schonmal ein altes und heilig erklärtes Spiel angerührt hat, kennt dabei das Erwachen, dass doch nicht alles so toll war und der Nachfolger doch vieles besser macht.


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> kiddy alarm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, schon gesehen. Dann bleib doch bitte fort, wenn sich erwachsene Menschen unterhalten!



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und glaub mir, die suchen sich die Seite vom Esel aus, aus der die goldenen Dukaten fallen!!


Bin mir nicht sicher, ob dann mehr Casuals wegfallen oder ob mehr "Profis" das Handtuch schmeissen...



Hiroki schrieb:


> er gehört wohl zur seltenen spezies der vernünftigen "Casuals", mit denen man inhaltlich diskutieren kann ohne ausfallend zu werden, und sollte deshalb unter Artenschutz gestellt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey Hiroki,

du bist schon seit 2 Jahren in diesem Forum angemeldet und kennst Ohri anscheinend noch nicht! Immerhin handelt es sich bei ihm um eine eigene Heldenklasse, die nur er spielen darf und auch kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Kyralena schrieb:


> Naja, dazu sage ich mal nix.
> 
> Aber würde es Dir nicht auch mehr Spaß machen, wenn Du sagen könntest: "*Das epische Teil habe ich mir in langer und harter Arbeit schwer erkämpft."*
> Oder würdest Du lieber sagen: "Ja klar, das ist mir mal eben so in den Schoß gefallen."
> ...



Ich arbeite bereist im RL lang und hart, danke schön.
Daher möchte ich am Feierabend gar nicht mehr "hart arbeiten" wenn möglich.
Ich würde mich gerne entspannen und Spaß haben.
Ein bisschen Heruasforderung darf gerne dabei sein, aber bitte nicht zu viel.
So sehe ich dass. Wie schon gesagt Blizz darf das gerne ignorieren (ich zock ja eh weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber meine Ansicht äußern werde ich dennoch!

@ Riggedi  jetzt werd ich aber rot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Manche einer, der früher durch viel Zeit (aus seiner Sicht) der Hecht war, vergisst eindeutig den Unterschied Zeit : Anspruch. WoW geht heute den richtigen Weg (ok, außer pseudo-Esport), wenn alle Spieler den gesamten Content nutzen können.



Das geht halt garnicht weil viele Spieler absolut unfähig sind...
...wenn Blizz meint, auch für den letzten Hohlbohrer, die als Mage kritische Trefferwertung sockelt zB, werden sich viele Leute von WoW abwenden und ein Spiel suchen, in dem man als Multimedia-Generation noch etwas Anforderung findet.
Das Spiel habe ich bis jetzt aber (leider) noch nicht gefunden.



> Hey Hiroki,
> 
> du bist schon seit 2 Jahren in diesem Forum angemeldet und kennst Ohri anscheinend noch nicht! Immerhin handelt es sich bei ihm um eine eigene Heldenklasse, die nur er spielen darf und auch kann
> 
> Riggedi


Ja das ist der Account von meinem Bruder, meiner ist 3 Tage gesperrt. Die sind hier in de Kommentaren etwas empfindlich was Sarkasmus und Ironie angeht. Deswegen halte ich mich auch zurück XD
Da ich selbst erst relativ kurz registriert bin kenne ich leider die Foren-Veteranen nicht so^^


----------



## StarBlight (6. Oktober 2008)

Anfangs konnt ich die meinung des TE noch unterschtreichen, dann allerdings wurde mir alles etwas zu wiedersprüchlich.

klar, ich möchte auch gerne möglichst viel vom spiel sehen, aber ich tue auch was dafür, ich farme mir mats um sachen herzustellen um das beste aus meinem char rauszuholen, ich stehe zu raidbeginn gebufft und gepottet dass die schwarte kracht vor der instanz. boss taktiken überfliege ich manchmal einfach nur, um mich noch überraschen zu lassen, und es gibt auch viele gilden die ohne guides angefangen haben zu raiden. niemand wird mit vorgehaltener waffe gezwungen bossguides zu lesen.

und die leute bei blizz sind auch nur menschen...
da fällt mir ein tolles sprichwort ein: *"keine eier sind dick genug um den spagat abzufedern der hier verlangt wird".*

wer angst vor veränderungen hat muss halt ein offline spiel spielen und sich keine patches runterladen.

es gibt soviel was ich sagen möchte (text ist eh schon stark beschnitten, deswegen kann es sein dass manche sachen aus dem kontext gerissen sind) aber leider keine zeit um alles zu schreiben, vieleicht später


pvp wird mit wotlk auch geändert, so dass leechen kaum noch lohnt oder zu lange dauert (und die items brauchen jetzt arenapunkte und ehre)


----------



## Morphes (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bereist im RL lang und hart, danke schön.
> Daher möchte ich am Feierabend gar nicht mehr "hart arbeiten" wenn möglich.



Ich habe Spiele noch nie als Arbeit/ geschweige denn "harte Arbeit" angesehen :-?


----------



## fiducia (6. Oktober 2008)

ein sehr schöner und treffender thread, das mal vorweg - auch wenn mir persönlich diese polarisierung casual und hardcorespieler absolut widerstrebt, denn beides sind begriffe die die jeweils andere fraktion geprägt hat um die andere in eine möglichst enge schublade zu pressen! erstens um die eigene position zu stärken, zweites um sich selbst ja nicht zu outen - gut, aber das ist menschlich und fällt unter "künstliches feindbild" schaffen - einige brauchen das zur motivation und zum ausgleich der eigenen unzulänglichkeiten (damit meine ich jetzt NICHT den threadersteller, sondern allgemein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

prinzipiell jedoch hat der threadsteller jedoch vollkommen recht - die qualität der instanzen einerseits und die community andererseits haben an niveau gewaltig verloren - dafür wurden hier schon einige gründe aufgezählt - einer der wesentlichsten punkte allerdings noch nicht wirklich, deshalb schreibe ich zu diesem thema:

es gibt nichts mehr zu entdecken, nichts mehr zu probieren und eigentlich auch keinen AHA-Effekt mehr bei diversen belohnungen - warum? - ganz einfach, weil die Informationen im Vorfeld einfach viel viel zu umfangreich sind, welcher boss dropt was mit wieviel prozent, welche taktik ist die einzig WAHRE taktik, etc etc etc.. alles dinge die bereits VOR dem erscheinen von patches und addons bekannt sind, spätestens jedoch 2-3 tage NACH erscheinen, zu einem zeitpunkt wo eigentlich noch niemand den content SELBST probieren konnte! Eine neue Instanz, man freut sich mächtig sie betreten zu können und schon der erste whisper "hey das schwert XY mag ich aber unbedingt haben"......??? 

also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht - aber pve content ist doch erst wirklich interessant wenn ein gewisser überraschungeffekt gegeben ist, wenn ich taktiken SELBST austüftle und mit einer Gruppe so lange probiere bis der boss liegt.. diesen effekt gibts nicht mehr..und.. viel schlimmer für meinen persönlichen spielspaß - viele gehen nicht in instanzen wegen dem spielspaß oder der freude am content, nein sie gehen weil sie irgendwo gelesen haben dass das schwert XY einfach nur "imba" ist, diese leute haben dann auch kein interesse zu tüfteln, zu versuchen und den erfolg im endeffekt SELBST zu erreichen - das wort dass sich mir hier aufdrängt ist MITLÄUFER.. ja, MITLÄUFER sind es die immer mehr überhand nehmen und im endeffekt dann auch den spielspaß ziemlich gegen null drücken!

in diesem sinne und in der hoffnung dass bald wieder andere zeiten kommen

lurd


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> Das geht halt garnicht weil viele Spieler absolut unfähig sind...
> ...wenn Blizz meint, auch für den letzten Hohlbohrer, die als Mage kritische Trefferwertung sockelt zB, werden sich viele Leute von WoW abwenden und ein Spiel suchen, in dem man als Multimedia-Generation noch etwas Anforderung findet.
> Das Spiel habe ich bis jetzt aber (leider) noch nicht gefunden.



Vllt. deswegen weil es sich finanziell nicht lohnt?
Weil ihr anspruchsvollen Zocker einfach eine zu kleine Minderheit seid ?

*ernst mein*


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ Riggedi  jetzt werd ich aber rot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Probleme mit der Haut? Pigmentstörungen oder ein Chamäleon? Sag an: was isses?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Animos93 (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie lange haste gebraucht um den text zu schreiben?^^


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> Ja das ist der Account von meinem Bruder, meiner ist 3 Tage gesperrt. Die sind hier in de Kommentaren etwas empfindlich was Sarkasmus und Ironie angeht. Deswegen halte ich mich auch zurück XD


Kenn ich! Habe nochn Zweit Account. Da nenne ich mich b1ubb. Kennste ja vielleicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi

PS: Sry b1ubbi - war nurn Scherz!


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2008)

Generell würde ich den Post unterschreiben,  zumindest was den gegenseitigen Respekt und den allgemeinen Ton betrifft, den das sind Probleme, die mir auch immer wieder bitter aufstoßen. Nur weil man keinen direkten Kontakt miteinander hat, heißt das nicht, dass Beleidigungen angebracht sind und leichter von der Zunge gehen sollten. Denn letztendlich sitzt auch hinter der doofen Magierin oder dem inkompetenten Pala ein Mensch aus Fleisch und Blut, den Beschimpfungen treffen können.

Was die Casuals betrifft, sehe ich die Sache aber etwas anders. Ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die nebenbei studieren und einem Job nachgehen, weil ich nicht bereit bin, mir für WoW meine Zukunftsperspektive zu verbauen. So bleibt mir nur jeden zweiten Tag Zeit, mich mehrere Stunden vor den Rechner zu hocken und zu zocken. Und in Anbetracht der aktuellen Situation lohnt sich das ja auch nicht mehr wirklich, denn kaum einer hat noch Lust, Marken oder Equip zu farmen. Immerhin steht WotLk vor der Tür. Trotzdem investiere ich neben meinen beruflichen Verpflichtungen viel Zeit und Geld ins Spiel und will dafür auch etwas erreichen können. Auch wenn für mich mein RL an erster Stelle steht, nehme ich das Spiel sehr ernst und versuche, mein bestes zu geben. Spielspaß ist ja sowieso seit langem kein Thema mehr. Für mich wäre es ein Grund mit WoW aufzuhören, wenn nur noch die Leute Chancen auf Highend-Content haben, die ihr Leben beiseite schieben und 24/7 vor der Rappelkiste hängen. Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, dass manche Gilden Online-Zeiten von 12 Stunden täglich erwarten, denn wenn man nicht grade Hartz IV-Empfänger ist oder sich einen Scheissdreck um seine Zukunft schert, kann man diese Erwartungen einfach nicht erfüllen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Probleme mit der Haut? Pigmentstörungen oder ein Chamäleon? Sag an: was isses?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Entzünden Debuff vom Firemage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber nicht zu sehr OT die Dikussion ist ja mal erfreulich spamfrei bis jetzt


----------



## Eox (6. Oktober 2008)

Leute denen das Spiel keinen spaß macht, sollen einfach damit aufhören udn hier net heulen "früher war alles besser". Oder werden die leute gezwungen zu spielen?


----------



## Xiena (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich fidne auch das du recht hast.
Vor BC war das Raiden meistenteils nur mit viel konzentration und "eigener" taktik verbunden, denn viele Gilden hatten für die Bosse ihre eigene Taktik.
Der zusammenhalt war ebenfalls viel besser, und wenn man dann mal Nefarians Kopf aufgestellt hat kamen ne masse an spielern und waren einfch erstaunt!
wer staunt heute wenn magtheridons Kopf in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste steht, eigentlich niemand mehr...

Aber ich denke man kann Blizzards Pläne nicht ändern, das spiel auch für den letzten Gamer interessant zu machen, sodass wir bald 20 millionen accounts haben,
vondenen 18mio cassuals sind.

Gruß


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ja, schon gesehen. Dann bleib doch bitte fort, wenn sich erwachsene Menschen unterhalten!




das kiddy alarm hat sich auf den post über mir bezogen ... habe quote vergessen...srry


mfg


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vllt. deswegen weil es sich finanziell nicht lohnt?
> Weil ihr anspruchsvollen Zocker einfach eine zu kleine Minderheit seid ?
> 
> *ernst mein*


ich glaube nicht das es so wenige Anspruchsvolle Zocker gibt, wenn man sich allein mal anschaut, wieviele Gilden in der EU in Sunwell unterwegs sind. Ohne ein bissl engagement geht das, denke ich, nicht.

Man hat vielleicht in Foren das Gefühl es wäre so, dass liegt aber eventuell daran, dass viele Leute hier Fragen stellen und eine Minderheit diese immer wieder beantwortet, möge sie auch noch so "Noobig" und oft dagewesen sein^^


----------



## Rontis (6. Oktober 2008)

Dein Kommentar zu WoW ist aus einer rein subjektiven Sichtweise geschrieben. Du schreibst deine subjektive Meinung zu Veränderungen des Spieles seitens Blizzard, beziehst aber durch das Nutzen des Wortes "man" die komplette Community von WoW mit ein. Das ist das, was mich an deinem Kommentar stört, denn ich kann dir zum Thema "rivalisierendes Umfeld" oder das es "keine Elite Gilden" mehr gibt einfach nicht beipflichten. 
Ich betrachte mein Umfeld als eine große Familie mit der ich viel Spaß haben kann, sei es innerhalb oder außerhalb meiner Gilde. Selbst Raidbesprechungen mit unserer eigentlich wetteifernden gegnerischen Gilde sind immer fest eingeplant, um im Content "gemeinsam" weiter zu kommen. Wenn ich mich auf das Geflame nicht einlasse, dann gibt es dieses für mich auch nicht, deshalb ist die World of Warcraft immernoch eine wunderbare Rückzugsmöglichkeit für mich. 
Elite Gilden wie SK Gaming, die ihren Rücktritt vom PVE bekannt gegeben haben sind für mich immernoch vollkommen zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren. Nur ein sehr geringer Anteil aller WoW Spieler hat bereits Kil'Jaeden zu Gesicht bekommen, selbst von den Spielern, die im PVE eigentlich etwas erreichen wollen. Wenn es dann Gilden innerhalb weniger Tage schaffen Kil'Jaeden zu besiegen, dann ist das eine nicht zu verachtende Leistung und die Bosstaktiken sind auch heute kein "Weichspüler" mit dem Unterschied, dass ich als Raidleiter 25 Menschen besser koordinieren kann.
Alles in allem hat sich für mich Pre und während BC nichts geändert und ich stelle mir häufiger die Frage, warum ich ein MMO überhaupt spiele. Nicht um besser zu sein als die anderen! Nicht um bei der Bennenung von Items eine bestimmte Schriftfarbe aufleuchten zu sehen! Nein, weil ich Spaß haben möchte und das mit Menschen, die ich nur Aufgrund ihrer Erscheinung im Spiel, kennen und mögen gelernt habe. Auch mit WotLK wird sich bei diesem Faktor nichts für mich ändern, denn Content mag sich verändern, mein Umfeld aber nicht.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Dieser Artikel ist rein subjektiv geschrieben und entspricht lediglich meiner Auffassung eines MMO's, in diesem Fall World of Warcraft.

Rontis


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja natürlich wird Blizzard schauen das sie die "Masse" bei Laune halten! Und das sind eben die Casuals, die in anbetracht ihrer Menge, mehr Geld in die Kasse spülen!

Leider hat es auch erhebliche Nachteile...

Da das Spiel ständig irgendwo genervt wird, Bosse vereinfacht, Inis verkürzt, Ausrüstung schneller zu bekommen,

ist das Spiel auch schnelllebiger geworden! Dadurch passiert es immer öfter das man auf Spieler trifft die nur schnell irgendwo nen nutzen rausziehen wollen!

Sei es der Leecher der jetzt auch seine Pvp-Ausrüstung leechen kann

oder der PvE'ler der die Gruppe mal kurz in ner Ini sitzen läßt weil ihm grad eingefallen ist er könnt mal kurz nen Kumpel anrufen.

Die Herausforderung heutzutage ist ne Randomgruppe zu finden, die ihre Charakter spielen können und bis zum Schluß der Instanz bleiben!

Ich bin Casual und ich hab kein Problem damit wenn die Hardcoreraider bessere Belohnungen kriegen! Sie investieren ja auch mehr Zeit! Und wenn das Niveau sich wieder heben würden hätten wohl alle was davon! 

Und wie lernt man seinen Charakter spielen? Wenn man durch "Werbt einen Freund" hochgezogen wird und mit 3 Tasten "bäm bäm" macht? Oder wenn man an nem Boss ständig wipet und solange an der Taktik feilt bis er dann doch knapp fällt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es so wenige Anspruchsvolle Zocker gibt, wenn man sich allein mal anschaut, wieviele Gilden in der EU in Sunwell unterwegs sind. Ohne ein bissl engagement geht das, denke ich, nicht.
> 
> Man hat vielleicht in Foren das Gefühl es wäre so, dass liegt aber eventuell daran, dass viele Leute hier Fragen stellen und eine Minderheit diese immer wieder beantwortet, möge sie auch noch so "Noobig" und oft dagewesen sein^^




rechne doch mal die Gildenmember gegen die Accountzahlen.

Und wenn man die Game-szene verfolgt, ist generell ein Trend weg von komplexen Spielen und Simulationen hin zu leichter verdaulicher Kost zu erkennen.

Ich finds gut aber ich kann einsehnen das das machen nicht so passt.


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

Nostalgie ist toll. Und meistens leider falsch. 

Wie wars denn vor BC?  Ich gehörte zu den Leuten, die bei nem guten funktioniernden 40er-Raid dabei waren, aber ich bin realistisch genug, daß ich weiss, daß ich damit einer Minderheit angehörte! Und was war mit allen anderen?!

Man ging 5er Inis. Scholo, Strat, Düsterbruch, L/UBRS. In den 5er - Inis war mit T0 Schluss, nach einem Jahr durfte man sich t0.5 farmen. Hatte man keine Zeit für 40er Raids, hatte man auch keine Zeit fürs "tolle" damalige PvP-System und war somit mit T0-Content und T0.5-Equip am Ende angekommen. Hatte man keinen 40er - Raid, aber endlos(!!) Zeit, konnte man sich stundenlang im PvP vergnügen. Für Rang 14 letztendlich je nach Server eher Wochenlang 16 Stunden täglich. 

BC hat das ganze DEUTLICH entkrampft - für ALLE. So viele Wege wie jetzt gabs noch nie, um passendes Equip für seine Spielziele zu erlangen! Man bekommt Ausrüstung für PvP und Arena durch PvP und Arena, ein blaues Einsteigerset sogar für Gold ab wohlwollend bei diversen Fraktionen, diese Rufstufe ist problemlos mit paar Quests erreicht. Man bekommt gute Ausrüstung für PvE durch Inis, heroische Inis, Marken oder durch Berufe. Raids sind in einer weiten Schwierigkeitsspanne vorhanden - von Karazhan bis Sunwell. Es ist für JEDEN was dabei, JEDER kann in irgendeiner Weise am Spiel teilnehmen und seinen Char aufbretzeln und sich so den Weg für "höheren" Inhalt freihalten.

Mein Fazit: Hier in diesem Thread wird auf verdammt hohen Niveau gejammert, so gut wie mit BC gings uns in WoW noch nie.


----------



## kraxxler (6. Oktober 2008)

Also eins ist klar. Blizzard wusste schon lange das WAR bald rauskommt, und dass ein SEHR!! PvP-Lastiges spiel wird.
Deswegen wussten sie auch, dass die meisten PVE-Spieler wahrscheinlich nicht wechseln, aber die ganzen PvP spieler, die nicht Pre_BC ihr ganzes "imba" equib bekommen haben.
Also ändern die jetzt das PvP System, damit nicht alle zu WAR abhauen, und denken sich: ,, Wollen wir nicht direkt machen, dass auch jeder doof "!imba" lila equib bekommt, und dass legendär nichts besonderes mehr für krieger und schurken ist?" Was sie dann auch scheonbar gemacht haben. Wenn es 1 Sache gibt die sie jetzt mit WotLK richtig machen: man kann nurnoch blaue items bg leechen. Für die einfachen epix braucht nur arena punkte, aber noch keine Wertung, und für die anderen dann aber doch welche.
Ich hoffe das bleibt so.

Ich glaube auch dass blizz sich mit dem alten neuen (also von BC) PvP-System auf die schweigende mehrheit nicht gehört hat.
Die meinen ja selbst, dass sie es amchen, damit equib unterscheid nicht zu gro0 wird, aber ich glaube die einzigen Leute, die das Pre-BC gestört hatte waren die ganzen R0xx0r kiddys, die dan aber auch schnell gemerkt haben, dass esie hier keine "überhammer fette por_STYLA" equibte werden können und dann auch schnell geleavt.

Dass regt mich auch generell auf, dass wenn man mit seinem Twink aus Spaß nochmal UBRS gehen wollte, udn leute gesucht habe, hat man keine gefunden. Auch erst danach hat mich ein superproR0XX0r aufgeklärt: ,, Was will ich denn in UBRS? das ist doch die lahme untere blackrock stpitze." Darauf ich: ,, Nein, Ubrs ist die obere." Ich wolte gerade erklären warum, doch da schreib er mcih an: ,,Du dummer Noob, du hast ekine ahnung, ubrs bedeutet untere, lern mal spielen du dummer noob!" Ich war erstmal baff, denn ich habe ihn wirklich nicht beleidigt vorher. Dann antwortete ich: ,, Das ist die obere, denn Ubrs bedeutet: UpperBlackrockspire, und upper bedeutet: obere. Wenn hier also jemand ein Newb ist bist du das."
Dann passierte erstmal ncihts, und plötzlich sagte er :,, Was ist ein Newb?". Ich antwortete:,, Dass, als was du mcih eben beldeidigt hast, aber eher im freundlichen sinne, also Newb ist die abkürzung für New be, also neuling, noob hingegen ist eine beleidigung, die meistens von leute hingelegt wir die es selber nicht wissen."
Daraufhin schrieb er nurnoch Sachen die ich hier jetzt nicht wiederholen möchte und setzte mich auf die igno, und ich ihn dann natürlich auch.
Dummerweise habe ich ihm den namen von einem privaten channel gegeben, der bei uns auf dem server oft benutzt wird ( ca. 200 member immer on).
Er fing also an in seiner gilde über mich zu flamen, und in diesem chat.
Zum Glück kannte ich den Channel moderator und sagte ihm was sache war, kurzerhand war er ihn raus^^.
Jedenfals kontaktierte mcih dann auch der guildleader, und ich zeigte ihm unseren schrift verkehr, und er warf ihn aus seiner gilde, und ausserdem verfasste ich ein GM Ticket^^.
Naja, seitdem ahbe ich ihn nie wieder gesehen.

O.O ich bin aber ganz schön von thema abgeschweift. Was ich eig sagen wollte: sowas habe ich Pre-BC nicht erlebt.


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> das kiddy alarm hat sich auf den post über mir bezogen ... habe quote vergessen...srry


Kein Thema, habs auch grad festgestellt. Tut mir auch leid, Miko! Nix für ungut!

Riggedi


----------



## neo1986 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde auch das wow einfach zu wenig ansprüche hat heute macht man ein paar dailies am tag und hat sein gold früher musste man dafür noch richtig farmen.

Und neue spieler werden nicht aufgenommen und unterstützt wie früher sie werden als noob ,kackboon oder ähnlichem beschümpft.

Ich finde das in wow auch die menschlichkeit fehlt das manche ganicht realiesieren das sie da jetzt echte menschen vor sich haben.


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Wie im RL entwickelt sich in WoW eine statussymbolabhängige Gesellschaft und dabei sollte man doch meinen das Pixel nicht so elemtar sind, wie das tägliche Brot.


Aber genau das ist von Bliz so gewollt. Du brauchst "Item x und y" um in der Instanz Z endlich das Item zz abgreifen zu können um letztendlich in Instanz yyy das nächst beste teil zu bekommen usw...... und genau das hält die Leute am spielen (oder wie so viele sagen "motiviert").


----------



## Duplexhammer (6. Oktober 2008)

Also in 2 Dingen kann ich dem TE voll und ganz zustimmen, die "Gleichmacherei" mit Wotlk ist mir ein Dorn im Auge und nicht wirklich nötig denke ich. Und die Auslegung auf PVP und PVE bringt einiges an Negativen mit sich. 

Aber vom Rest ist einiges nur nostalgische Verklärtheit imho. Sicher sind mit der steigenden Spielerzahl auch viel mehr Deppen auf die Server gelangt, aber was verbietet denn nun einen in eine Gilde mit Gleichgesinnten zu gehen und dort Spass zu haben? Ja, man kann das auch heute noch, sogar Abseits des raidens. Und soviel ich weiß sind auch RL Gildentreffen in der Zwischenzeit nicht verboten worden. Wer will, kann auch immer noch Instanzen mit schelchtem Equip und ohne Guides angehen, nur tun es halt weniger Leute. Ich denke die wenigstens sind auch voll episch in Kara gestartet, aber da der Content sich immer weiter entwickelt und damit auch die Items gibt es inzwischen halt schon epische Gegenstände für "Casuals", selbst durch PVP. Prospieler sind dennoch ihnen weit vorraus was PVE-equip angeht, Waffen mal ausgenommen. Und was den Content betrifft muss ich sagen ist er nicht unbedingt leichter geworden. Wer etwa die Lady oder Archi legen will muss schon etwas mitdenken /-spielen können. Und viel mehr war auch früher nicht gefragt, nur war damals die Equipschere etwas breiter. 



> Die Bosse sind zu niedliche, kuschelweichem Fallobst verkommen und stellen mit wenigen Ausnahmen keinerlei Anspruch an Taktik, Equip und Herausforderung mehr da. Es geht einfach nur noch drum möglichst oft eine Taktik zu wiederholen, irgendwann ist der letzte Dumme im Raid soweit und bekommt es hin. Danach liegt der Boss. Mit spielerischem Skill und den eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie dem Teamplay des Raids hat es schon lange nichts mehr zu tun



Also kann man heutzutage ohne skill und equip, aber mit genug Taktik alles legen, ode rwie ist das gemeint? Wann kommt das denn mal vor? Vielleicht noch teilweise in den T4 instanzen ; aber das liegt daran dass einfach der Equiplevel nun mittlerweile höher liegt. Wenn du darüber hinaus spielst brauchst du auch ein Mindestmaß an Skill. Wo jetzt der große Unterschied zu damals (Taktik einüben, etc.) ist, weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Ok, damals konnte man durch die Raidgröße mehr Ausfälle verkraften....
(Hier sollen mal die Epicquest ausgenommen sein, die wirklich viel individuellen Ansrpuch hatten).

Und neuer Content wird inzwischen zu schnell durchgespielt? Naja, bei der Zeit und Energie die diejenigen Gilden, welche es vollbringen, da investieren würde ich sagen ist es auch kein Wunder finde ich. Mir persönlich kann es allerdings auch egal sein, wann eine Profigilde das schafft, ich habe etwa SW noch nicht clear. Der spielerische Anspruch wurde einfach etwas in die höheren Inis gedrückt.

WoW hat sich halt entwickelt, es ist inzwischen Mainstream. Aber auch dem Mainstream muss was geboten werden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nostalgie ist toll. Und meistens leider falsch.



Jau und wie toll war das für kleiner Gilden die sich dann mit anderen Gilden zusammenschließen mussten.

Das DKP funktionierte nicht richtig, dann kamen bloß 30 satt 40 on, wenn man dann die 10 fehlenden hatte, mussten die ersten wieder weg weils zu lange ging und am Ende hing man 8 Stunden in der Innie wovon man 3 Stunden auf irgendetwas wartete.

Soooo toll war das damals auch nicht (Spiele auch seid Release)


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> P.S. Ich habe zum Schluß hingehend meine Worte kürzer gefasst da der Text sonst zu Lange geworden wäre.


Ist auch gut so, da alles auf das selbe rausläuft. Für Progamer gibts zu wenig und den Gelegenheitsspielern wird alles nachgeschmissen. So kann man das in einem Satz formulieren.

Aber mal ehrlich, wieviel Prozent machen die Progamer denn aus? 10% vielleicht 15? Blizzard ist schon immer eine Spieleschmiede gewesen die Spiele für die Große Masse raus bringt. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so, da alles auf das selbe rausläuft. Für Progamer gibts zu wenig und den Gelegenheitsspielern wird alles nachgeschmissen. So kann man das in einem Satz formulieren.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, Wieviel Prozent machen die Progamer den aus? 10% vielleicht 15? Blizzard ist schon immer eine Spieleschmiede gewesen die Spiele für die Große Masse raus bringt. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht.



Danke eine siebenseiteige Diskussion in zwei Sätzen komprimiert!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> rechne doch mal die Gildenmember gegen die Accountzahlen.
> 
> Und wenn man die Game-szene verfolgt, ist generell ein Trend weg von komplexen Spielen und Simulationen hin zu leichter verdaulicher Kost zu erkennen.
> 
> Ich finds gut aber ich kann einsehnen das das machen nicht so passt.


also laut WoW-Jutsu sind es derzeit 1923 Gilden die in Sunwell zumindest Kalecgos down haben.
Nimmt man das mit der Minimalanzahl der Raider (25) ergeben sich 48.075 Spieler. Wegen Spielerpool usw. wohl eher die doppelte Menge. 
Wie Aktuell das jetzt ist und ob das jetzt wenig oder viel ist im Verhältnis ähh ja weiss ich grad selbstnicht so genau^^
Aber ich habe mal Zahlen genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (6. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so, da alles auf das selbe rausläuft. Für Progamer gibts zu wenig und den Gelegenheitsspielern wird alles nachgeschmissen. So kann man das in einem Satz formulieren.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, wieviel Prozent machen die Progamer denn aus? 10% vielleicht 15? Blizzard ist schon immer eine Spieleschmiede gewesen die Spiele für die Große Masse raus bringt. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen Recht.



./bow

danke!

vorallem denke ich dass viele, die sich über das niveau der community beschweren, sich selber mal fragen sollten ob ihre sprache, das benehmen etc besser ist


----------



## kraxxler (6. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nostalgie ist toll. Und meistens leider falsch.
> 
> Wie wars denn vor BC?  Ich gehörte zu den Leuten, die bei nem guten funktioniernden 40er-Raid dabei waren, aber ich bin realistisch genug, daß ich weiss, daß ich damit einer Minderheit angehörte! Und was war mit allen anderen?!
> 
> ...




Mit dem Hohen Niveau hast du recht, und für alle die es net wissen, 
Niveau ist keine Gesichtscreme^^.

Auf jedenfall kannst du nicht leugnen, dass heutzutage selbst die leute die skill=0 haben mit S3(bis auf Schultern ) rumlaufen, woran ich immer erkenne, ob er gut oder net is^^.

Was ich sagen will: Man bekommt seinn S2 ohne was zu können, ich stehe im AV und gehöre zu denen, die euch vllt nerven, recht haben undGM-tickets bekommen: Ich stehe da und schreibe ab und zu: (bin ally)
,, Zergt bitte doch nich den fdf!, Fdf bedeutet friedhof der frostwölfe, da wo ihr alle steht."
aber sie lassens und lassens nicht.
Auch im AB: ,, bitte leute, defft doch mal, und rennt nicht alle zum hof"
WSG: ,, Leute, wenn ihr nicht mal zusammen reingeht wird das ncihts, und gebt dem fahnenwarri mal support, oh der warri hat die ja garnicht, warum? Wiso hat der Hunter die?"
EoS: ,, Omg rennt doch nicht bitte alle zur mitte, es gibt noch 4 andere sachen auf die man sich konzentrieren kann."


----------



## Lupuscanis (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,
stimmt....WoW war mal anders.
Ich schreibe extra nicht besser weil ich persönlich finde das es nicht besser war, zumindest in einigen Bereichen.

Anders im positiven Sinne war der Umgang miteinander, gegenseitiger Respekt, Hilfestellungen usw.
Das sich das geändert hat liegt aber nicht am Spiel sondern schlichtweg an der Masse der Spieler.
Mehr Menschen, mehr Charaktere und leider dann auch oft mit schlechtem Charakter.

Anders war Anfangs auch der Gildenzusammenhalt.... leider nur am Anfang.
Nach einem Jahr etwa haben sich Gilden aufgelöst ohne Ende. Warum? Weil sie die selben Streitigkeiten und Amositäten hatten wie Heute auch.

Content schwerer oder leichter? Keine Ahnung.... ich habe sowohl damals AQ40 und Naxx nicht gesehen, genauso wie ich Heute BT,SSC und MH nicht gesehen habe.
Liegt das am Spiel? Nö, das liegt an mir....ich habs nicht hinbekommen eine Gilde zu finden in der ich das hätte erreichen können, weil ich nicht  so viel gespielt habe und spiele.
Oder einfach weil ich nicht gut genug bin.

Ich spiele trotzdem weiter, einfach weil ich immer Dinge im Spiel finde, die mir persönlich doch noch Spass bringen.
Ich hab manchmal sogar noch Spass am PvP und wenn da wer im BG AFK ist.... so what....melden und gut und weiterspielen.
Mich interessierts nämlich nicht warum der Gute sich um seinen Spass bringt.

Ähnlich im PvE.... Jemand hat BT,SSC,MH geschafft..... ja gratuliere auch, ist doch eine tolle Leistung.
Jemand hat das erstemal Bollwerk geschafft....ebenfalls Gratulation.
Jeder hat eben andere Ziele und wer Ziele anstrebt, die er nicht erreichen kann ohne zu jammern macht sich nur das Leben schwer.....;-)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn..... sucht euch EUREN content und spielt einfach.....macht immer noch Spaß und wird auch weiterhin Spaß machen.
WoW war nie besser eben nur anders und wird immer noch von Menschen gespielt.
Und die haben eben auch unterschiedliche Ansichten, Vorstellungen und Träume.

In diesem Sinne
Gruß Lupus


----------



## Scabandari (6. Oktober 2008)

Also grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir schon Recht.
ABER:
Allerdings gibt es durchaus noch Gilden, wo es gesittet und freundschaftlich zugeht. Es zwingt einen auch niemand, die Taktik-Guides zu lesen und sich die Videos anzusehen.
Wenn ich also mit einer Gilde zugange bin, von der ich weiß, wie sich Raidcontent erarbeitet wird, dann kann ich doch auch das Equip anders beurteilen.
Da muss man halt den Blick über den Tellerrand mal abschalten können. Und ob da ein Vollpfosten mit bessrer Ausrüstung rumrennt, wie ich: soll er halt. Ich und alle die mich kennen wissen, wie das Euip erarbeitet ist/wird und beurteilen mich auch so.
Mir ist das doch sowas von Busen, wie sich die 'Top'-Gilden das alles herzuholen.
Und wenn in unserer Gilde ein ständiger Zulauf von Membern aus diesen 'Top'-Gilden herrscht, weil die Leute an der Art und Weise, wie wir Raids angehen, einfach nur Gefallen finden dann gibt mir das ein gutes Gefühl.
Die Gilden sind das, was die Gildenleitungen und die Member draus machen.
Das ganze Geflame und dumme Gelaber in den Chats nervt ja schon, aber auch das muss man nicht zwangsläufig als Indiz für die verkommene WoW-Gemeinde werten. Die Flamer sind halt meistens die Leute, welche nicht in der Lage sind, anders Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen oder Gilden zu finden, in denen es noch ordentlich zugeht. Von den anderen (vernünftigen WoWlern) nimmt man nur weniger Notiz.
Ich finde es auch Schade, dass man fast gezwungen ist, sich ein wenig abzuschotten. Aber es ist möglich und dann kann man auch noch Gemeinschaft und Spielspass finden.

In diesem Sinne: Schluss mit 'mimimi' und das Beste draus machen. Wir gestalten die Welt von WoW ALLE mit!!


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> ,, Zergt bitte doch nich den fdf!, Fdf bedeutet friedhof der frostwölfe, da wo ihr alle steht."
> aber sie lassens und lassens nicht.
> Auch im AB: ,, bitte leute, defft doch mal, und rennt nicht alle zum hof"
> WSG: ,, Leute, wenn ihr nicht mal zusammen reingeht wird das ncihts, und gebt dem fahnenwarri mal support, oh der warri hat die ja garnicht, warum? Wiso hat der Hunter die?"
> EoS: ,, Omg rennt doch nicht bitte alle zur mitte, es gibt noch 4 andere sachen auf die man sich konzentrieren kann."



Kenn ich zu gut. Wird meistens mit einem freundlichen "Halt die Fresse, du Kacknoob! L2P!" kommentiert. Sehr erbaulich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxehaxe (6. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt und wird immer diese Instanzen geben in denen du nur was reissen kannst wenn du sonst kein Leben hast. Momentan Raidest du hoffentlich Sunwell und Blacktemple?

Casuals naja das ist so eine Sache....5-10% der WoWler spielen so abartig viel das sie die Highleelisntanzen überhaupt sehen. D.H. Du glaubst man will die restlichen 90% lieber vergraulen durch zu schwer zu erreichende Ziele im Spiel so das die alle nichtmehr spielen?
Falsches Spiel. Ich rate dir zu Hardcoregames wie Everquest 2 oder noch besser irgendwelche Koreanischen MMos wo du erst wars machen kannst wenn du 6-12 Monate Gelevelt hast. Final Fantasy 11 könnte dir gefallen.
WoW ist ein extrem abgespecktes MMO was den Umfang angeht. Quasi ein Einsteige rMMO für leute die sich sonst garnicht mit Computerspielen beschäftigen. Ich spiele z.B. 2 Chars alleine in der 2on2 Arena weil ich mich bei einem einzelnen unterfordert fühle. Es gibt also durchaus möglichkeiten sich das Spiel "anspruchsvoller" zu gestalten.


----------



## Pacster (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich will endlich wieder ein Spiel, ein WoW mit Anspruch. Ein WoW in dem Bosse noch Herausforderungen sind und nicht pures Fallobst für jeden Casual damit der auch ja vor lauter Geheule seine Rüstung direkt am Eingang abholen kann ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen. Ich will das die Gleichmacherei von PVE / PVP / eSport beendet wird und man sich wieder entscheiden muss was man will - eSport oder PVE!
> Ich will, dass das Miteinander gestärkt wird durch Events und auch die private Komponente durch ein Gildenhousing sowie Private Housing gestärkt wird. Ich will das GMs stärker durchgreifen gegen das sinkende Niveau im Chat, gegen permanente Beleidgungen, Flames, Verleumdungen und Gespamme in themenfremden Channel.




Okay. Wie oft hast du bis jetzt Kil'Jaeden gelegt? Nicht einmal? Nichtmal versucht? Aber es ist ja so leicht, wie du ja vom Hörensagen weißt, richtig? So leicht das ihn bisher auf meinem Server nichtmal eine einzige Gilde gelegt hat(tatsache ist das überhaupt nur eine Gilde es bisher überhaupt bis zu ihm geschafft hat. Und im Gegensatz zum Ur-WoW hindern sie nicht bugs oder lags daran sondern allein die Schwierigkeit der Encounter).

Früher war das mit der gleichmacherei viel schlimmer was die Ausrüstung angeht. Da war der Typ in der besten Gilde auch gleichzeitig derjenige, der alle anderen im PvP umgehauen hat weil er nunmal die beste ausrüstung für alles hatte. Heute kann man sich als Spieler einer Topgilde halt nicht mehr hinstellen und glauben das man nur weil man ewig viel Zeit für die immer gleichen Bosse hat, auch im PvP alles nach belieben umhaut. Die Herausforderung und Vielfalt ist damit deutlich gewachsen und skill zählt heute jedenfalls deutlich mehr als damals(wo es halt reichte in der topgilde zu sein). Natürlich geht etlichen topgilden damit ein teil ihrer schwanzverlängerung flöten...aber that's life. Jetzt müssen sie sich das halt verdienen und kriegens nicht mehr beim bosskill nachgeschmissen.

Events gibt es immer häufiger in WoW und sicher noch nie mehr als jetzt. 

Housing wie in UO ist Schrott weil es die Landschaft zerstückelt. Housing wie in HdRO ist Schrott weils einfach nur steril und extrem beschränkt und letztlich nichts weiter als ebenfalls eine penisverlängerung ist. Ein richtiges Housing mit den Möglichkeiten von UO und der Instanzierung von HdRO(natürlich dann mit 1000 Häusern pro Instanz und nicht nem dutzend) würde viele designer über monate beschäftigen und müßte ja auch immer weiter aufgebohrt werden damits nicht langweilig wird. Blizz hat dazu die ganz einfach Stellung das es für den Aufwand zu wenig Spielqualität bringt und eine halbgare Lösung wie in HdRO wollen sie offenbar nicht. Ich bin da absolut Blizzards Meinung.

In WAR soll der chat ziemlich tot sein. Da habe ich lieber den brachlandchat als einen chat wo garnichts passiert. Wer vernünftig fragt, kriegt eine bescheuerte und eine vernünftige Antwort....und gut ist. Deppen gibt es nunmal überall...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Scabandari schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir schon Recht.
> ABER:
> Allerdings gibt es durchaus noch Gilden, wo es gesittet und freundschaftlich zugeht. Es zwingt einen auch niemand, die Taktik-Guides zu lesen und sich die Videos anzusehen.
> Wenn ich also mit einer Gilde zugange bin, von der ich weiß, wie sich Raidcontent erarbeitet wird, dann kann ich doch auch das Equip anders beurteilen.
> ...



Ich bin in einer Gilde, in der wir es so gemacht haben,  - wir haben keine Taktikguides gelesen etc - liegt aber an der Tatsache, dass wir immer mit vorne dabei waren und es sowohl jetzt als auch damals keine Guides gab als wir an dem jeweiligen Encounter zu Gange waren.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Maxehaxe schrieb:


> Es gibt und wird immer diese Instanzen geben in denen du nur was reissen kannst wenn du sonst kein Leben hast. Momentan Raidest du hoffentlich Sunwell und Blacktemple?
> 
> Casuals naja das ist so eine Sache....5-10% der WoWler spielen so abartig viel das sie die Highleelisntanzen überhaupt sehen. D.H. Du glaubst man will die restlichen 90% lieber vergraulen durch zu schwer zu erreichende Ziele im Spiel so das die alle nichtmehr spielen?
> Falsches Spiel. Ich rate dir zu Hardcoregames wie Everquest 2 oder noch besser irgendwelche Koreanischen MMos wo du erst wars machen kannst wenn du 6-12 Monate Gelevelt hast. Final Fantasy 11 könnte dir gefallen.
> WoW ist ein extrem abgespecktes MMO was den Umfang angeht. Quasi ein Einsteige rMMO für leute die sich sonst garnicht mit Computerspielen beschäftigen. Ich spiele z.B. 2 Chars alleine in der 2on2 Arena weil ich mich bei einem einzelnen unterfordert fühle. Es gibt also durchaus möglichkeiten sich das Spiel "anspruchsvoller" zu gestalten.



i loled


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall kannst du nicht leugnen, dass heutzutage selbst die leute die skill=0 haben mit S3(bis auf Schultern ) rumlaufen, woran ich immer erkenne, ob er gut oder net is^^.



Und? Auch solche Leute sollen doch Belohnungen bekommen können. "Low Skill", ich mags nicht mehr hören... wer Spass am Spiel hat, sich bemüht, und wenns nur für ne 1400er Wertung reicht, warum soll er nix bekommen? Nie vergessen - ohne Leute mit niedriger Wertung gäbs auch keine mit hoher Wertung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Letztendlich, was kümmert einen das Equip und so anderer Leute, Hauptsache man selber ist happy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinen Gemecker über BGs: In den BGs regiert natürlich ab und zu der Wahnsinn, aber entweder erträgt mans oder man macht sich ne nette kleine Gruppe und geht gemeinschaftlich randalieren. Macht eh mehr Spass. Aber wer nur wenig Zeit hat, und Abends 1-2 Runden BG macht, und dabei ein wenig rum"noobt" - wen juckts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (6. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch:
> Geht nett miteinander um, helft euch und beschimpft andere die vllt. neu im spiel net als Noobs, Gimps oder sonstiges!!!
> Oder habt ihr vergessen das auch ihr einmal angefangen habt und von nix nen Plan hattet????




Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogum (6. Oktober 2008)

ich würde dem mal wiedersprechen, das in einem 40er raid mehr von dem einzelnen Spieler gefordert wurde oder das es "damals" mehr spieler gab die ihre klasse beherrschten.
Natürlich war es cool sich die 40er instanzen boss für boss zu "erarbeiten".

Als priester war ich aber oft genug generft, wenn nach einem wipe so 5-8 spieler nicht rezbar waren - weil afk.
Unvergesslich auch die wipes im 10er scholorun mit t1/t2 equipten spielern, die sich nur noch auf den ultimativen max dmg ihrer legendary konzentrierten.
Mit fast jeder rnd grp grün/blau equipt kam ich auch ohne wipe durch scholo.

Bei BC war ich nach kurzer Begeisterung auch eher enttäuscht, weil es nicht wirklich fordernd war, eher mehr von dem was man schon kannte und mind genauso Zeitintensiv.
Das die Trennung zwischen Alllianz und Horde sehr aufgeweicht wurde fand ich vom Spielgefühl her nicht gut.

Bin jetzt schon einige zeit raus aus wow, aber wolk werd ich mir sicher auch ansehn.


----------



## Rongor (6. Oktober 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist von Bliz so gewollt. Du brauchst "Item x und y" um in der Instanz Z endlich das Item zz abgreifen zu können um letztendlich in Instanz yyy das nächst beste teil zu bekommen usw...... und genau das hält die Leute am spielen (oder wie so viele sagen "motiviert").



Is scho recht^^
Vielleicht hätte ich noch schreiben sollen, daß das Miteinander nix mehr zählt, man stattdessen sich nur gegenseitig benutzt wie im RL^^

Sprich: Ellenbogen raus und alles niederwalzen, hauptsache ich bin der/die Beste und ihr seid alle unter mir in der Werteskala^^ (wer auch immer die Aufstellt)

Rongor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Krouk (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich bin ein Spieler der allerersten Stunde und ich kann sagen, dass mir die Entwicklung in WoW ganz und gar nicht gefällt. 

Allerdings kann ich nicht unterschreiben, was da so alles von TE gesagt wird. 

Früher ging es noch um Skill, die alten Bosse waren schwer und die neuen sind leicht?

Aha... welcher Boss in zB MC war bitte schwer? ZA ist leichter als ZG?  BWL schwerer als SSC? AQ schwerer als BT? Kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Die Schwierigkeiten kamen aus fehlendem Spielverständnis, mangelhafter Ausrüstung und der Tatsache, dass 40 Leute um ein vielfaches schwerer zu führen sind als 25 oder 10. Die heutigen Instanzen kommen einem nur einfacher vor, weil man inzwischen daran gewöhnt ist, auch mehr machen zu müssen, als Boss X an Position y zu tanken.

Mit BC ist es leichter an Ausrüstung zu kommen und ja, teilweise ist es zu leicht. Pre-BC gab es aber oft überhaupt keine Chance irgendetwas zu erreichen, wenn man nicht zu den Ruler-Gilden/Raids gehörte. Und in diesen Gilden/Raids waren waren genauso Kacknapps, Gierpickel und Ignoranten, wie das heute der Fall ist. 

Vieles ist einfach geworden, aber es ist auch ein Spiel. Manches ist zu einfach geworden, aber für alle.

WoW soll nicht alles für jeden zugänglich machen und es ist auch nicht alles für jeden zugänglich. Das ist eine irrige Annahme. Um alles zu sehen braucht man Equip, Skill und eine Gruppe, in der man sich oft genug knallhart unterordnen muß. 

Was mir am wenigstens passt, ist die Gleichmacherei, die unterschiedlichen Klassen nähren sich immer mehr an. Irgendwann ist es völlig egal, welche Klasse man auch immer spielst.


----------



## Rongor (6. Oktober 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott sei Dank ein kleiner Lichtblick^^

Dies ist in unserer Gilde (extra unsere und nicht meine) Voraussetzung um ein Member zu werden. Wir sind klein, aber fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns ist der Gildenname Programm (Freundeskreis/Kargath)

Rongor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## 0lorin (6. Oktober 2008)

Es mag zwar alles bis zu einem gewissen Faktor stimmen, was du sagst
ABER
WoW muss sich nicht unbedingt verschlechtert haben. Die Boss, like Kil'jaeden oder Muru sind schwer genug und nur dank gutem Zusammspiel schaffbar, das heißt skillabhängig. Es gibt immer noch sehr wenige Gilden die wirklich Content clear haben, und zu Anfang von BC dauerte es auch lange bis das erste mal Vashj und Kael down waren. Auch Guides hatten die ersten Gilden noch nicht, und wir mit unserer Gilde gehen die Bosse auch ohne Guides an, das ist halt Geschmackssache.
Auch in der Arena, mag zwar am Anfang alles ganz einfach aussehen, aber kommt man in die 2000er Rating wird die Sache schon schwerer. Und man kann sich die neuen PvP-Teile, und so wird das ab Lichking wieder sein, nur mit Wertung hohlen, also kann sich nicht jeder Casual seine Epicrüstung zusammenfarmen. Er muss auch ein wenig spielen können. Mit BC wurde der Fehler gemacht das sich jeder die Rüstung hohlen kann, mit WotLk und soch ich glaub ab S3 wurde und wird dieser Fehler behoben.
Die 25er-Inis resultieren einfach daraus das man leichter 25 Mann findet, und so kleinere Gilden Gruul und Maggi gehen können. Ich persönlich finde 25er auch angenehmer, da kann man sich besser verständigen, und ist auch leichter einen 25er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen.
Auch das Klima auf Servern hat sich meiner Meinung nicht verschlechtert, die WoW gemeine wächst halt und so kommen auch mehr negative Mitspieler.

De Facto hat Blizz ein paar Fehler gemacht, die sie mit Lichking beheben wollen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ein kleiner Lichtblick^^
> 
> Dies ist in unserer Gilde (extra unsere und nicht meine) Voraussetzung um ein Member zu werden. Wir sind klein, aber fein
> 
> ...




die gilde gibts auf tirion auch ^^ da isn twink von mir drinnen...
aber vom zusammenhalt her gefällt mir meine gilde "Alter Ego" besser... sind auch im content ziemlich gut - sind gerade bei BT und MH ... aber ich bin inaktiv wegen arbeit und weil ich zuhause kein internet habe - deswegen bringt euch arsenal nixi ^^

mfg


----------



## Shênya (6. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich dem TE nur zustimmen. Vorallem was das Gildenspiel anbelangt. Früher waren da noch RL Gildentreffen zustande gekommen. Man kannte die Leute aus der Gilde zum Grossteil auch persönlich, man konnt gut miteinander reden.
Erst vor 2 Tagen führte ich mit einem RL Kollegen der ebenfalls seit Beginn dabei ist diese Diskussion. Auch da hatten wir gemeinsame Gedanken wie: WoW ist nicht mehr WoW seit BC. Vorallem der Umgangston hat sich arg ins negative geändert. Viele Flamer kamen hinzu, viel Missgunst kam ins Spiel. Die ewigen kindergartenhaften Spammereien in den Handelschanneln (unabhängig des Servers!) sind schlichtweg lächerlich.
Auch die gesamte Atmosphäre ging irgendwie dahin. Während das "alte WoW" noch lebendig war und viel Atmosphäre und Einigkeit bot, wirkt BC schlichtweg kalt und leblos.

Auch im PvP hätte ich gegen die alten Ränge nichts einzuwenden - im Gegenteil ich vermisse diese sehr. Klar ist es toll einen twink recht schnell ziemlich gut equipen zu können, nur leider gibt es zu viele Spieler mit dem Glauben "Ich hab s2 und bin imba pwne Euch alle weg ihr 0815 gimps" und das geht mir einfach ziemlich aufn Keks.

Shênya


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

ich bin dafür, den thread um 13Uhr zu schliessen und morgen frü wieder von 5-13Uhr zu öffnen.
Noch ist er (fast) frei von Flames, die Schule ist aber gleich aus.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, den thread um 13Uhr zu schliessen und morgen frü wieder von 5-13Uhr zu öffnen.
> Noch ist er (fast) frei von Flames, die Schule ist aber gleich aus.




jap hast recht - ist wohl klüger!


mFg


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Früher war das mit der gleichmacherei viel schlimmer was die Ausrüstung angeht. Da war der Typ in der besten Gilde auch gleichzeitig derjenige, der alle anderen im PvP umgehauen hat weil er nunmal die beste ausrüstung für alles hatte. Heute kann man sich als Spieler einer Topgilde halt nicht mehr hinstellen und glauben das man nur weil man ewig viel Zeit für die immer gleichen Bosse hat, auch im PvP alles nach belieben umhaut. Die Herausforderung und Vielfalt ist damit deutlich gewachsen und skill zählt heute jedenfalls deutlich mehr als damals(wo es halt reichte in der topgilde zu sein). Natürlich geht etlichen topgilden damit ein teil ihrer schwanzverlängerung flöten...aber that's life. Jetzt müssen sie sich das halt verdienen und kriegens nicht mehr beim bosskill nachgeschmissen.



Ganz genau!

Das ist das was ich meinte. Vor BC hattest du die nur die Wahl: Entweder Harcore PvP mit Stammgruppe und 10 Stunden pro Tag für Rang 14, um die normalen Spieler chancenlos umzuklatschen oder eben Highendraiden. Konnte man beides nicht, z.B. mangels Zeit, konnte man quasi aufhören. Nicht ohne Grund führte Blizzard das T0,5 Set ein, damit genau diese Leute eine Motivation hatten weiterzuspielen. Trotzdem waren sie den Hardcore PvPlern und den Raidern in beiden Sparten hoffnungslos unterlegen.

Heutzutage kann man immerhin, wenn man nicht die Zeit aufbringen kann zu raiden (oder keine Raidgruppe findet) sich nach und nach PvP Ausrüstung oder Markenausrüstung besorgen und immerhin im normalem PvP/PvE mithalten, während die Top PvEler eben nicht mehr wie früher alles ummoschen können, weil der Gegner im Gegensatz zu ihnen 450 Abhärtung aufweisen kann. Dafür reisst der Top-PvPler mit seiner Ausrüstung nichts im PvE-Highendcontent. Auch aus diesem Grund kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso die Abhärtung so verteufelt wird. Sicher, für jemanden der beides gern macht bedeutet dies Doppelbelastung, aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## Deprave (6. Oktober 2008)

Neyphen schrieb:


> und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema!
> 
> - Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde!
> - Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!
> ...


 
Na, wohl auch einer dieser 


> abgrundtief schlechtspielender Casuals die kaum zu unterscheiden sind von Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen dank der Gleichmacherei von Blizzard mit Heroic Marken


, hm?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> also laut WoW-Jutsu sind es derzeit 1923 Gilden die in Sunwell zumindest Kalecgos down haben.
> Nimmt man das mit der Minimalanzahl der Raider (25) ergeben sich 48.075 Spieler. Wegen Spielerpool usw. wohl eher die doppelte Menge.
> Wie Aktuell das jetzt ist und ob das jetzt wenig oder viel ist im Verhältnis ähh ja weiss ich grad selbstnicht so genau^^
> Aber ich habe mal Zahlen genannt
> ...



Laut Wiki gibt in Europa 2 Millionen Accounts
lass man 1 Millionen echte Spieler sein, dann sind deine 49.000 Spieler rund 5%

oder besser gesagt 95% haben Kalecgos nicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den Post des TE mal kurz in der Mittagspause durchgelesen und muss absolut zustimmen!

Wenn Blizzard darauf hören würde (was sie natürlich nicht tun leider), dann würde ich WoW nochmals eine Chance geben. 
Aber World of Gimpcraft finde ich einfach nurnoch schrecklich, für jemanden der Pre-BC schon dabei war ist die Entwicklung kaum positiv.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Laut Wiki gibt in Europa 2 Millionen Accounts
> lass man 1 Millionen echte Spieler sein, dann sind deine 49.000 Spieler rund 5%
> 
> oder besser gesagt 95% haben Kalecgos nicht down
> ...


ja 95% noobs, fühl ich mich gleich mal bissl geiler XD


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, den thread um 13Uhr zu schliessen und morgen frü wieder von 5-13Uhr zu öffnen.
> Noch ist er (fast) frei von Flames, die Schule ist aber gleich aus.


Glückwunsch, mit dem Kommentar hast du sicher gestellt, dass sich gleich hier einige Schüler melden und sich zurecht angegriffen fühlen. Eine große Hilfe dabei den Thread sauber zu halten... wirklich.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, mit dem Kommentar hast du sicher gestellt, dass sich gleich hier einige Schüler melden und sich zurecht angegriffen fühlen. Eine große Hilfe dabei den Thread sauber zu halten... wirklich.


kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum glück hast du meinen post nochmal von der seite geholt, die eh kaum noch einer liest


----------



## Rongor (6. Oktober 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> die gilde gibts auf tirion auch ^^ da isn twink von mir drinnen...
> aber vom zusammenhalt her gefällt mir meine gilde "Alter Ego" besser... sind auch im content ziemlich gut - sind gerade bei BT und MH ... aber ich bin inaktiv wegen arbeit und weil ich zuhause kein internet habe - deswegen bringt euch arsenal nixi ^^
> 
> mfg



Wir haben es "nur" geschafft in SSC und Auge 1-2 Bosse zu legen. Nicht weil wir Noobs ohne Skill sind (um Flamern gleich mal den Wind rauszunehmen^^), sondern weil bei uns viele Leute mit Kindern(teilweise mit Behinderungen die viel Pflege brauchen), Schichtdienstler und Verkäufer wie mich als Member haben.

Habe aus diversen, für mich wichtigen Gründen, meinen alten Raid verlassen, welcher heute Illidan farmt.

Der extreme, aus meiner sicht, beinahe militante Umgang miteinander war einfach nicht meine Welt.
RL-Feunde haben sich entfremdet und total verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das was im RL war zählte nicht mehr -.- 

So gründete ich mit drei "echten" Freunden unsere Gilde und führte einige Zeit einen 25'er Raid mit externen Leuten. 

Da ich aber der Einzige war der leiten konnte/wollte, zerfiel der Raid da es einigen nicht schnell genug an die Epics ging.

Von daher fehlt mir einfach nur der gemeinschaftliche und freundliche Umgang miteinander aus der pre-BC Zeit.
Denke daher auch das subjektive Gefühl das es früher doch besser war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Rongor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

Haha, "Weltordnung zusammen gebrochen".

Wer kennt es nicht von Bands, Filmen oder sonstigem.

Die ersten 3 Alben einer Band waren Spitze, die ersten 3 Filme der Reihe waren klasse. Nun kommt das 4te Album oder die 4te Fortsetzung ins Kino und man wünscht sich die alte Version wieder her. Diese wirds aber nicht geben.

WoW entwickelt sich. Wenn euch die Richtung der Entwicklung nicht gefällt, Pech gehabt, müsst ihr was anderes spielen oder ihr macht ne Riesenpetition mit Millionen von Spielern. 

Ich mach doch auch keinen Thread auf weil Siedler 4 oder Master of Orion 3 die langweiligste und größte Scheiße war die ich seit langen gespielt habe und ich dafür auch noch Geld bezahlt habe. 
Wenn mir ein MMO nicht gefällt such ich mir ein anderes. Man müsste sich nurmal von "seinem" Char trennen können, aber dies fällt hier einigen zu schwer.
Deshalb die Frage: Warum zahle ich Geld für etwas was mir keinen Spass macht?


----------



## MikeTheBike (6. Oktober 2008)

/signed

-Ironie ein-

Ich bin dafür, buffed abzuschaffen und keine taktik-guides mehr zuzulassen. wer trotzdem einen liest soll von blizz gebannt werden !

- Ironie aus-

Leider ändern sich die zeiten, mit zunehmendem informationsangebot ändert sich damit auch der charakter des spiels.

Machen wir das beste draus - strictly no pvp, no duels, no spam
(aber bissel ignore ist erlaubt)


----------



## Ghost305 (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> _Nachdem ich nun World of Warcraft bereits seit der Beta spiele und mir vergangene wie auch aktuelle Entwicklungen zu Gemüte geführt habe, kommen in mir von Zeit zu Zeit diverse nostalgische Anflüge und Gedanken auf und auch die Frage was World of Warcraft eigentlich noch zu bieten hat._
> 
> Unvergessen sind für mich die Zeiten als man das erste mal mit 40 Leuten nach Molten Core ging, grün und blau equipt, ohne Taktikguides und Videos anderer Gilden. So etwas gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt schlichtweg noch nicht, man musste sich Bosse erarbeiten und das mit einer Ausrüstung die noch nicht unbedingt stimmig aufeinander aufgebaut werden konnte. Bosse waren teils echte Material und Goldschlachten in Zeiten wo 1000 Gold ein echtes Vermögen dargestellt haben. Gilden, zumindest die erfolgreichen, waren oft mehr als nur ein reines Zweckbündnis zum erfarmen von Items sondern teils entwickelten sich daraus echte Freundschaften und man traf sich im realen Leben. Auch die Größe einer Gilde war meist größer als heute. Während man heute mit 40 - 60 Leuten den Content bestreiten kann und eine immer stärkere Abkapselung von Nichtgildenmitgliedern zustande kommt, mussten die Gilden damals noch ca. 70 Member haben um Ausfälle, Ferien und Co kompensieren zu können oder eben 2-3 paralell laufende Gruppen für Zul'Gurub auf die Beine zu stellen.
> Ein schöner Nebeneffekt großer 40 Mann Raids war zudem, dass man ab und zu auch geistige und spielerische Ausfälle von einzelnen Raidmmebern kompensieren konnte, sprich wenn einer mal einen schlechten Tag hatte fiel dieses nicht so extrem ins Gewicht und man konnte Fehler trotzdem noch retten. Das heißt nicht das der spielerische Anspruch geringer war (wer die Horsemen, C'Thun, etc in der alten Welt sah weiß wovon ich rede), sondern das durch echtes Teamplay und Miteinander manches möglich war.
> ...




Danke das das ganze mal jemand in einen gut geschriebenen Text zusammengefasst hat...Ich sehe das ganze genauso wie du und ich denke das jeder der vor Bc gespielt hat das ganz genauso sieht.Jeder der hier jetzt sein *schon wieder ein mimimi* postet...geht weg und freut euch über euer s2 denn das sind meist die leute die keinen plan hatten wie das früher war also könnt ihr euch das sparen...es war einfach so wie er sagt auch schon der umgang miteinander...früher goldhain da war doch immer was los?Saßen ein paar beim angeln am see oder sonstetwas...angeln in menethil oder in Booty bay?Wo ist das alles geblieben?Es ist weg ich habe soetwas seit monaten nicht mehr gesehen das sich mehrere leute irgendwo getroffen haben geangelt haben oder soetwas!
Mit dem open PVP kann ich dir auch nur zustimmen früher gab es auf meinem server oben bei grim batol mal eine abgesprochene schlacht...mit 4 gilden und etwa 80 allys gegen 80 hordis...das war einfach nur geil aber sowas giebt heute auch schon nicht mehr abgesprochene pvp schlachten just for fun...heute loggt doch der erste um und flamt einen.Aus meiner Sicht nur die wahrheit die du schreibst...könntest du das bitte ins WoW Forum posten?Unter Verbesserungsvorschläge usw?Posts überall hin vielleicht werden die ja irgendwann einmal darauf aufmerksam!Denn ich denke das so wie du es geschrieben hast, so will es jeder wieder der preBc gespielt hat.Das waren einfach die besten Zeiten.Posts in deren Forum!


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

Rongor schrieb:


> Von daher fehlt mir einfach nur der gemeinschaftliche und freundliche Umgang miteinander aus der pre-BC Zeit.
> Denke daher auch das subjektive Gefühl das es früher doch besser war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir in meiner Gilde besteht dieser Umgang seit fast 2 Jahren. Das Addon hat dabei sogar geholfen das man nicht mehr 40 Leute braucht zum raiden. Denn finde mal ein paar "Casuals" die ein bischen raiden wollen aber nicht zuviel. Auf diese Zielgruppe hat sich unsere Gilde spezialisiert und wir haben einen sehr guten Umgang miteinander.


----------



## Sunco (6. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur:
wotlk-magier: feuer-eisblitz mit dot, muuuhuuaaaaaa!!


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> ja 95% noobs, fühl ich mich gleich mal bissl geiler XD


Ist echt schade, dass nach so viele Seiten der Diskussion so etwas noch kommen musste.

Und @
*Ghost305:* Kannst Du bitte nochmal den Fullquote rausmachen?

Riggedi


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

Sunco schrieb:


> ich sag nur:
> wotlk-magier: feuer-eisblitz mit dot, muuuhuuaaaaaa!!



Ich sag nur Pre BC Mage: "Wasser und Brot bitte für den Raid."


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

-


----------



## Akro123 (6. Oktober 2008)

komm doch nicht schon wieder mit so einem scheiß an wenn ihr WoW nicht mögt hört auf damit aber schreibt keine romane was es noch zu bieten hat und was nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Akro123 schrieb:


> komm doch nicht schon wieder mit so einem scheiß an wenn ihr WoW nicht mögt hört auf damit aber schreibt keine romane was es noch zu bieten hat und was nicht.



warum nicht ?


----------



## Rongor (6. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Glaub mir in meiner Gilde besteht dieser Umgang seit fast 2 Jahren. Das Addon hat dabei sogar geholfen das man nicht mehr 40 Leute braucht zum raiden. Denn finde mal ein paar "Casuals" die ein bischen raiden wollen aber nicht zuviel. Auf diese Zielgruppe hat sich unsere Gilde spezialisiert und wir haben einen sehr guten Umgang miteinander.




Das freut mich für dich/euch!!! (ehrlich gemeint)

ABER: Was ist, wenn man über den Gilderand hinaussieht??
Was erlebst/liest du da? Das Alles gab es früher net! Schade

Rongor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link

Vielleicht ist heut ein besonders guter Tag zu sterben!!!


----------



## Yukuzu (6. Oktober 2008)

Also meine Meinung zum Thema:

1. Du hast vollkommen Recht, schonmal vorweg.

Nun zu meiner WoW-Person:

Ich bin auch schon ein alter Hase von WoW: sprich ich spiele seit Release, ich hatte nicht die Ehre, an der Beta teilzunehmen. Vorher habe ich AKTIV Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos sowie The Frozen Throne gespielt, sowohl eSports als auch Funmap`s etc (bin der "Erfinder" der Funmap battleships wenn es wenn interessiert ^^, wohl kaum xD). ALs ich WoW angefangen habe mit meinem Troll Hunter fand ich die Welt einfach atemberaubend. Man spielt ja die Geschichte nach Warcraft 3 was ich total toll gefunden habe. Als dann der PvP Patch kam mit den Rängen gab es Open PvP or MASS... Da war es keine seltenheit das vor MC oder dergleichen nen kleines BG entstand. Kein Wunder, am Anfang gab es die Ränge aber keine Battlegrounds die erst nach nem Monat ca. eingebaut wurden. Dann hat man sogar mal nen Inze Besuch sausen lassen wenn nen AV inv kam da es ja noch ent Realmübergreifend war. Ich habe danach einen Schamanen gespielt sehr erfolgreich in PvE. MC clear, ZG clear, AQ20 leider nur, BWL, Ony, Naxx leider nicht gesehen (ich bedauer es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Seit BC:

Als ich BC spielte mit meinen Schamanen (weiß ich noch ganz genau) war es am Anfang eigentlich cool, neue Sachen, neue Welten, neue Mobs, neue Skills, is doch toll! Man musste am anfang von BC sogar EQUIP farmen für Kara da es schwer war etc. (siehe D1 set = Dungeon 1, Pre BC gabs ja D0 (Scholo, Strath, Lbrs, Ubrs usw) dann D0,5 (das zeug gegen "Marken" eintauch und ruf aus ZG, wurde auch T0,5 genannt)... Dann musste ich mich nach einigen nerv patches anhören wie ich meinen Schamanen zu spielen habe... Als ich fragte seit wann er WoW spielte und er antwortete mit: Seit BC... Wär ich am liebsten zu ihn gefahren und ihn sein Kopf Abgerissen und damit Ping pong gespielt.

Wenn das mit WOTLK genau so passieren wird das mir einer vorschreibt wie ich zu spielen habe kann ich nicht garamntieren was mit diesem Spieler passieren wird.... (Kein Wunder so langsam wenn ich mir Überleg das WoW als Gewaltfördernes Spiel hingestellt wird)

Ich möchte nur sagen: Was ist aus dem WoW geworden?

Immer mehr Spieler gammeln in OG oder dergleichen und spreng die AH preise (Kurse steigen könnte man sagen... zB 1 Stack Kupferbarren für 12g... HACKTS NOCH???) oder flamen /2 chat (zB einer Fragt: Wo is mein Klassen Lehrer [Der tut mir immer leid und wisper ihn dann freundlich an wo er ist] der dann zugeflamet wird, von wegen kackboon etc.)... all solche sachen... und es wird nicht besser.

Achja mal so grad in meinen Gedanken was mich uch nervt seitens Horde: ^^ weiß ja net obs bei Alli mitm Schami uch so is...

DAS GANZE RUMGEJAMMER IM RAID von wegen: Ich bin Moonkin ich brauch kein SdM sondern SdW oda SdK WHATEVER jetzt.... es geht halt um die Segen der PALA`s.... HALLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!1111elfelfelfelf!!! Die Horde hatte sowas früher net und hat die Raids uch geschafft!!!

Kann mir nen Alli bitte sagen ob es bei euch auch so ist seitens des Schamanen`s??? ^^ Interessiert mich mal da ich ja nen Orc Schami bin ^^

MfG Yuku bzw Warnow


----------



## Monzel (6. Oktober 2008)

/Sign

Mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden!


----------



## Lisutari (6. Oktober 2008)

TE@ Du must denken wie eine Firma:
Mehr Kunden=Mehr Geld
Angenommen du hast 5 Millionen Kunden, 3 Millionen wollen leichteres Spiel, 2 Millionen anspruchsvolleres. Was würdest du tun?


----------



## Gähn1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Blizz könnte doch den heroischen Modus für Raidinstanzen einführen, vielleicht würde das helfen.

lg


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Der rüde Umgangston, die Flamerei bzw. Spammerei etc. liegen nicht daran, dass WoW schlechter sondern die Zahl der Spieler GRÖßER geworden ist.

Blizz hat durch die massive (z.T. sehr witzige) Werbung auch Leute auf dieses Spiel aufmerksam gemacht, die mit diesem Genre sonst gar nix zu tun haben und aus völlig anderen Bereichen stammen.

Das ist für die eigentlichen MMORPGler sicher erschreckend, Blizz scheint dabei die Sonne aus dem A..... Genau das wollen sie ja.

Auch wenn das jetzt platt klingt, da wird sich nix dran ändern, das bedeutet arrangieren oder wechseln. Leider


----------



## Anduris (6. Oktober 2008)

Super geschrieben und jedes Wort stimmt! :-(
Regt sehr zum Nachdenken an, muss ich sagen..


----------



## Shênya (6. Oktober 2008)

Gähn schrieb:


> Blizz könnte doch den heroischen Modus für Raidinstanzen einführen, vielleicht würde das helfen.
> 
> lg



Kaum... Irgendwann wollen auch die, die kaum was für tun wollen da rein und es werden tickets und briefe verfasst für nen nerf.


----------



## Mahadras (6. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Heroischem Modus in den alten Raidinstanzen habe ich im Blizzard - Forum auch schon angeschrieben.

Alles was sie dazu alle meinten ist nur das es zuviel aufwand wäre, da sie andere Bugs zu fixen haben oder eben viel arbeiten müssen wegen dem AddOn oder weiteren AddOns...
Auf was man sogar fast Wetten könnte das in den nächsten 5 Jahren wieder 2 neue AddOns raukommen wird wo man wieder 10 Stufen höher spielen darf. Was immer mehr dazu wirkt was
~Kieron~ geschrieben hat.

Mfg


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

Es wird mit dem neuen Addon soetwas wie einen Hero Modus für die Raidinis geben. Je nachdem mit wieviel lebenden BossAdds man den Boss tötet verbessert sich der Loot. Außerdem gibts einen Bonus wenn man mit 8 Leuten die 10er Ini cleared oder mit 20 die 25er Inis.


----------



## 1mpáct (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebe dem TE vollkommen Recht, war auch der Grund das ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Denn es ist ja nicht nur das die Ansprüche gesunken sind sondern auch das Niveau und das Verhalten der Spieler untereinander. Sogut wie jeder denkt nur noch an sich, will möglichst viel und schnell Epics. Ich finde das sehr schade da Epics für mich immer nur Mittel zum Zweck waren und kein Schwanzvergleich. Ich mein ich hab WoW mit 14 Jahren angefangen und hab mich auch damals nicht so verhalten wie es heute leider Gottes die große Masse tut. Naja mittlerweile bin ich fast 18 und kann auf dieses Spiel gut und gern verzichten. Würd es ein altes WoW (vom Spielverhalten) mit neuem Kontent geben, wär ich sofort wieder dabei. Aber darauf kann ich wohl lange warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

*Meine Gildenzeit preBC*
Unsere Gilde hatte sich eigentlich recht schnell gefunden. Wir spielten auf einem PVP Server der ersten Stunde und haben einen Grundstock gebildet. Im Laufe der Zeit kamen durch Auswahlverfahren, Probezeiten, TS Interviews neue Leute hinzu und wir waren in der glücklichen Lage relativ geringe Fluktuation zu haben. Die Ausfälle und Abgänge die wir zu verzeichnen hatten waren Siebaktionen von Leuten die dann doch nicht wirklich in die Gilde her paßten vom menschlichen und auch spielerischen. 
Wir haben niemanden das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen, jeder wusste das wir zwar keine Hardcore Gilde sind aber dennoch sehr hohe Ansprüche an unsere Leute stellen, sowohl spielerisch als auch charakterlich. Bei uns ging es weiter das wir alle erst einmal 60 werden wollten. Danach haben wir uns die ersten Raidinstanzen angeschaut, in unserem Falle UBRS und MC (zu der Zeit gab es kein ZG). Wir kamen da mit 4 Raidtagen die Woche sehr zügig durch und so konnten wir uns für kommende Aufgaben vorbereiten.
Die Gilde hat neben dem Raid aber auch auf Entspannung geachtet, wir haben gemeinsam gefarmt, uns gemeinsam vorbereitet, gemeinsam Taktiken und Logs besprochen und vor allem auf den Spaß geachtet. Dabei kamen Aktionen raus wo wir wie bereits erwähnt mit allen Leuten in Menethill am Steg saßen und geangelt haben während wir im TS gequatscht haben. Andere Aktionen waren eben Taurenrennen, PVP Schlachten etc. Nach ein paar Monaten kamen RL Treffen hinzu in unterschiedlichen Orten Deutschlands.
In der Zeit hatten wir auch wie oben erwähnt ab und zu Abhänge zu verzeichnen von Leuten die icht zu uns gepaßt haben, hatten aber aufgrund unseres Status auf dem Server nie Probleme gehabt Nachwuchs zu finden und im notfall wenn wir von der Person überzeugt waren sind wir nochmal in alte Instanzen gegangen und haben die Leute ausgestattet. Wir waren für aussenstehende oft arrogant weil wir eine Gemeinschaft waren aber haben uns nicht abgekapselt, haben geholfen wenn es notwendig war und gaben Ratschläge, Tipps wenn wir gefragt wurden.
Die Horde hat uns gehasst, wir waren deren Feindbild schlechthin was aber den Wettbewerb gefördert hat und zwei starke Fraktionen auf dem Server etabliert hatte.



*Die Situation mit kommenden BC, postBC*
Bei unserer Führung hatte sich RL viel verändert, wir hatten weniger Zeit und so lief es darauf raus, dass die Leitung nicht mehr Zeit für die Organisation hatte. Zudem kam hinzu das sich mit der Veränderung des allgemeinen WoW Klima auch einige Leute in der Gilde verändert haben. Fazit war das wir die Leitung abgeben wollten (auf dem Papier Gildenleiter, zu Raids dabei aber eben keine Orga mehr wegen Arbeit). Die Fanatiker konnten das nicht akzeptieren und sind durchgedreht, es gab ein riesen Geschrei von diesen Leuten und sie haben die Gilde verlassen, es gab übelste Drohungen gegen die Leitung. Die Gilde wurde aufgelöst und die Leitung hat den Server verlassen. 
Für mich Begann dann eine Odyssee, das wofür unsere Gilde bis zum zusammenbruch dank der Hardcore's stand habe ich seitdem nie mehr gefunden: Gemeinschaft, Loyalität, Zusammenhalt und erst danach der Wille zu Items. Wir waren eine echte Gilde mit dem Willen zum Sieg, nicht dem Willen für Items.

Seitdem irre ich durch WoW BC und muss sagen das ich keine Heimat mehr gefunden habe, das ich geflamed werde für mein spielerisches Können (man konnte es in einer Gilde z.B. nicht akzeptieren das ich als zu dem Zeitpunkt deutlich schlechter equipter Spieler deren Offiziere in WWS Stats eindeutig versägt hatte).Das soll nicht heißen ich wäre so toll oder sonst was!!! 
Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch die Möglichkeit Leihweise einen Hordechar spielen zu dürfen auf Destromath und so die Möglichkeit in meiner Klasse, nur auf anderer Seite, den BC Content (inkl Sunwell) clear zu sehen und zu machen - auf Seiten der allianz blieb mir das verwehrt, hier kenne ich nur Sunwell 4/6 und muss sagen das für mich das Spiel den Reiz einer Gilde verloren hat. Aktuell farme ich nur noch Ruf für pre BC Fraktionen aufm Twink.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ist echt schade, dass nach so viele Seiten der Diskussion so etwas noch kommen musste.
> 
> Und @
> *Ghost305:* Kannst Du bitte nochmal den Fullquote rausmachen?
> ...


1. sry das ich nicht dick und fett IRONIE drunter geschrieben habe. damit scheint das buffed-Forum generell Problemezu haben, ich werde das in Zukunft so machen, auch wenn die Ironie dann nicht sehr ironisch ist.
2. den quote, worauf sich das bezog, mitposten hilft manchmal den zusammenhang zu wahren


----------



## Pacster (6. Oktober 2008)

Yukuzu schrieb:


> Immer mehr Spieler gammeln in OG oder dergleichen und spreng die AH preise (Kurse steigen könnte man sagen... zB 1 Stack Kupferbarren für 12g... HACKTS NOCH???) oder flamen /2 chat (zB einer Fragt: Wo is mein Klassen Lehrer [Der tut mir immer leid und wisper ihn dann freundlich an wo er ist] der dann zugeflamet wird, von wegen kackboon etc.)... all solche sachen... und es wird nicht besser.




Interessant. Und wo ist jetzt dein problem? In OG haben solange ich spiele IMMER viele Spieler rumgegammelt...und wieso gönnst du es den anfängern nicht das sie für ihr Kupfer 12gold verdienen? Geh doch selbst farmen wenn du es dir nicht leisten kannst. Das ist nunmal so bei angebot und nachfrage.
Als 70er mache ich eine daily und kann mir nen Stack Kupferbarren kaufen...und als neueinsteiger mit einem beruf, der kupfer benötigt, sollte ich nunmal(wie von Blizz geraten) als 2. job bergbauer wählen. Tue ich letzteres nicht dann habe ich aber vermutlich einen anderen beruf mit dem sich gold machen lässt(und wenn ich auch das nicht habe: Deviate für 30g/stack lassen sich IMMER angeln). Ich selbst habe auf einem anderen server mit ca. 800g startkapital als Ingi/Bergbauer angefangen und hatte bis level 70 alle 5 berufe auf 375, episches fliegen+mount und 3k gold überschuss(und dabei 2 gebiete in der scherbenwelt nichtmal auf quests abgegrast)....also tu bitte nicht so als wäre es schwer an gold zu kommen.


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Seitdem irre ich durch WoW BC und muss sagen das ich keine Heimat mehr gefunden habe, das ich geflamed werde für mein spielerisches Können (man konnte es in einer Gilde z.B. nicht akzeptieren das ich als zu dem Zeitpunkt deutlich schlechter equipter Spieler deren Offiziere in WWS Stats eindeutig versägt hatte).Das soll nicht heißen ich wäre so toll oder sonst was!!!
> Gott sei Dank hatte ich noch die Möglichkeit Leihweise einen Hordechar spielen zu dürfen auf Destromath und so die Möglichkeit in meiner Klasse, nur auf anderer Seite, den BC Content (inkl Sunwell) clear zu sehen und zu machen - auf Seiten der allianz blieb mir das verwehrt, hier kenne ich nur Sunwell 4/6 und muss sagen das für mich das Spiel den Reiz einer Gilde verloren hat. Aktuell farme ich nur noch Ruf für pre BC Fraktionen aufm Twink.



Bravo kein Wunder das du nach mehr Elite Content verlangst. Du gehörst zu 1% der Spieler die Sunwell 4/6 haben. http://www.wowjutsu.com/world/

Da wäre mir auch langweilig.


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> 1. sry das ich nicht dick und fett IRONIE drunter geschrieben habe. damit scheint das buffed-Forum generell Problemezu haben, ich werde das in Zukunft so machen, auch wenn die Ironie dann nicht sehr ironisch ist.
> 2. den quote, worauf sich das bezog, mitposten hilft manchmal den zusammenhang zu wahren


Hey Hiroki,
obwohl ich auf der FL der Ironie stehe, hab ich es völlig versemmlt Deinen Post entsprechend einzustufen.
Den Fullquote allerdings find ich grad bei so einem Startpost unangebracht, zumal man ja auch mal ein paar Zeilen kürzen könnte. Wenn nun ein Zweiter daherkommt mit FQ passen bloss 2 Posts auf eine Seite... Wäre n bissl Platzverschwendung

Gruß

Riggedi


----------



## Verdamnislord (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kan das verstehen, habe selber auch Pre BC gezockt. WoW hat sich verändert!!! Man kommt so leicht an Epic, das dass schon garnicht mehr reizzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Z.B. s2 da brauchst nur paar tage BG leechen(Ich HASSE Leecher die verderben einem das BG).
Aber die Idee mit meheren Realm(also einer Pre BC einer mit BC einer mit WOTLK) finde ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Edit: Ich geh jetzt Angeln in Beutebucht mit paar Lauten aus meiner Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexwrtm (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Erstmal,
Ich gehöre auch zur Arbeiten Franktion un dzwar im Schichtdienst (auch 24h Stunden schichten) plus Rufbereitschaft.

Ich muss dem Treat ersteller in vieln Punkten rechtgeben und habe auch was extrem gegen die nerfs weil, solange auch wenn es nur ein kleiner teil der Gilden einen Boss gelegt hat ist es auch schaffbar mann muss nur Zeit und Musse investieren.

Die Guids sind meiner meinung nach überflüssig und nicht immer zutreffend. Und es gibt ja immer die Möglichkeit die einer Gilde und einem Spieler selbstüberlassen ist sich einfach keine Guids und Videos anzusehen und schon ist der Überraschungfaktor wieder da.

Und das wichtigste was man nie vergessen darf WoW ist ein Spiel.

Zum Thema Gilden:
Wenn einem eine Gilde nicht gefällt geht man halt einfach raus.
So hab ich es gemacht und ich sehe es nicht als Gildenhopping wenn ich mir mehre Gilden ansehe bis ich eine gefunden habe wo die stimmung und die Leute stimmen.

Zum Thema Addon bringt nix bessers:
Ich sag nur abwarten und Tee trinken und muss einen oft gesagten satz in diesem Forum noch mal zitiren: Die Beta ist nicht das Spiel.

mfg
AlexWrtm

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler sind nicht gewohlt und keine absicht bitte dieses zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Bragos (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dem Themenstarter nur Beipflichten. Ich sehe das genauso wie er auch. Viel hat sich verändert leider nicht zum besten von WoW. Mit dem BC betrat Blizz einen Pfad der sich zunächst wirtschaftlich auszahlt, Denke aber das dieser Erfolg mit Woltk nicht getoppt wird.
Mag sein das eine neue Generation von Gamer kommt die sich an solche Dinge erfreuen, aber mein Ding ist das nicht mehr.


----------



## Wüschel1 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh dich, aber gibt es denn keine positiven sachen?

und dann...dem "lila" .....das nerft mich der maßen..
man muss auch einfach zwischen dem equipment unterscheiden.....sx ist nicht mit tx gleich zusetzen.

wer nicht versteht zu unterscheiden kann weiter rumheulen.

und denkt immer daran wenn ihr geflamt werdet ist das der NEID.


----------



## Vagabond55 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich machs kurz

/sign Beitragersteller


----------



## Klunky (6. Oktober 2008)

Du überspitzt die Sache Bösse sind auf jedenfall eine Herausforderung ich habe mal bei einer Top-Gilde gelesen das wenn einer bei Kil`jaeden stirbt schon schon so gut wie alles gelaufen ist. Ausserdem verlangen die Bösse ein bisschen mehr Taktik mitlerweile was auch besonders bei 5-er Instanzen vortritt denn früher gab es mal locker 8 Bösse in einer Instanz heute nur noch höchstens 5. 

Ich finde es eigentlich gut wenn Bösse leicht sind denn wenn ich 4x am ssleben Boss sterbe bleibt mehr Frust als Lust denn wenn die anderen keinen Bock mehr haben stehst du alleine da und hast Zeit verschwendet. Das Problem ist ich kann Raids nicht betreten wann ich will das Spiel ist zu sehr multiplayer und ich hasse es auch irgendwie vor dem PC zu zocken ich bin mehr Konsolero.

Früher war es eigentlich nicht anders mir ist es egal mit was fürn equip ein anderer rumläuft ich bewerte Menschen nicht nach den Equip und den anderen war es auch egal wenn ich schlechter equipt war das ist bis heute nicht anders. Ich hasse es nur da sman gegen besser equipte leute kaum ne chance hat. Farmen ist in Quel`danas unmöglich ich habe nämlich nochnichtmal T4 oder S1. Ich habe blaue ausrüstung aus heroischen instanzen und 2 lilane den PVP Stab und Dunkelmond-Karte Zorn. Jeder 3. alli attackiert mich mit supertoller Ausrüstung da habe ich keine chance.
Aber früher war es eigentlich nicht anders.

Ich finde WoW nach ner Zeit nur noch quälend viele Leute behaupten mit 70 fängt da sSpiel erst richtig an für mich ist es schon wieder gelaufen. Ich queste gern und möchte ein bischen Storyballast deswegen bin ich zuversichtlich das WoTLK die Hoffnung bringt endet es gleich höre ich auf.

Früher war alles genauso wie vorher ich spiele WoW schon seit Patch 1.3 und erinnere mich genau daran.
Die neuerrungen wirken sich eher auf das Spiel auf statt auf die Leute gilden zerfallen halt irgendwann mangels Organisation da kann man nichts ändern. Ich werde auch nicht durch mein schlechtes equip als Noob bezeichnet und bezeichne auch niemanden mit guten equip als Harz 4 empfänger zu 60ger Zeiten war da sschon eher möglich ich finde es gut das jetzt jede rdie chance hat wenigstens ein bischen gut equipt zu sein. denn wer farmt schon gerne 6 Monate für einen lieblingsgegenstand?? das hat nichts mit können sondern Glück zu tun.

Wenn dir WoW zu leicht ist zock schwere offline-Spiele aber da sist natürlich wiede rein ganz anderes Spielgefühl aber es ist das was du angesprochen hast da gehts es nicht um Epixx sondern um können.


----------



## Pacster (6. Oktober 2008)

Bragos schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Themenstarter nur Beipflichten. Ich sehe das genauso wie er auch. Viel hat sich verändert leider nicht zum besten von WoW. Mit dem BC betrat Blizz einen Pfad der sich zunächst wirtschaftlich auszahlt, Denke aber das dieser Erfolg mit Woltk nicht getoppt wird.
> Mag sein das eine neue Generation von Gamer kommt die sich an solche Dinge erfreuen, aber mein Ding ist das nicht mehr.




Wotlk wird den Erfolg von BC nicht toppen? Hahahahahahahahaha...der war gut. Du hast die Beta wohl nie gesehen.....


----------



## Bragos (6. Oktober 2008)

Wüschel schrieb:


> ich versteh dich, aber gibt es denn keine positiven sachen?
> 
> und dann...dem "lila" .....das nerft mich der maßen..
> man muss auch einfach zwischen dem equipment unterscheiden.....sx ist nicht mit tx gleich zusetzen.
> ...



Das ist keine Frage von Postiv oder Neagtiv sondern von der Gewichtung bzw. von der Erwartung die jeder von einem Spiel hat. Dazu gehört u.a. auch der Umgang untereinader und das war früher Familärer als es heute ist. Heute wird man bei jeder Gelegenheit nur noch blöde angebaggert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wotlk wird den Erfolg von BC nicht toppen? Hahahahahahahahaha...der war gut. Du hast die Beta wohl nie gesehen.....



Ich bin 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beta is von der Graphik/ Atmosphäre her top und viel besser als BC

Was fehlt sind die Reißer.

Was kam mit BC neu?

- Fliegen, das war der Hammer (jedenfalls für mich)
- Heroic Mode (gab bis dahin nicht)
- Dailys (war auch neu)
- Arenen (neu)

Sowas suchst du in WOTLK vergebens
Es sind eher die feinen Kleinigkeiten die Spaß machen.

Daher glaube ich schon das WOTLK ein Erfolg wird aber BC nicht toppen wird.


----------



## Bragos (6. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wotlk wird den Erfolg von BC nicht toppen? Hahahahahahahahaha...der war gut. Du hast die Beta wohl nie gesehen.....




Stelle nie Behauptungen auf die Du nicht Belegen kannst" Kumpel"

Beta wird meine letztes " Ding " in Sachen WoW sein.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

stimmt schon das mit bc wenige gilden gibt die lange halten

bei uns auf dem server gibts glaub nur noch 1 gilde die seit fast serverbeginn existiert

die meisten gilden die noch existieren sind alles bc gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2008)

WOW einer der blödesten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe. Frage mich immer wieder was daran so geil ist, Stunden, Abende, Wochen, Monate, Jahre lang auf immer die gleichen bunten Bildern einzukloppen, damit man einen der supergeilen T6 Pixelhaufen, in sein virtuelles Inventar packen kann.
Top Raidgilden, was für ein Schwachsinn, die in kürzester Zeit ihren Sieg "Erarbeitet" haben, im Sinne von Stundenlanges drücken der selben Taste,lachhaft, wird wohl doch etwas drann sein, wenn von Arbeitlosen oder Harz IV Gilden, die Rede ist, die so etwas ungestraft machen können. Sieht man ja auch an verschiedenen Ausdrucks und Schreibweisen hier im Forum und im Ingamechat, sie können nichts Anderes, weil sie einfach zu dumm sind.


Jeder Andere wird in seinem Beruf und seiner Ausbildung nicht gerade auf der Strecke bleiben, aber deutlich schlechter werden. 

Mal zwei Extremfälle die mir dazu einfällen, hat einer sein Studium sausen lassen wegen einer der Top Gilden, die jeden Abend Bilder schnetzelte, und der Spieler den ganzen Tag dafür farmen musste.
Ein Anderer ist aus der Lehre geflogen, weil er übermüdet, wegen WOW, zur Arbeit kam. 

Und es ist klar das Blizzard die Sucht der Spieler ausnutzt, wie die Hersteller von Zigaretten.
WOW ist ein Spiel wovon sich bestimmt einige Hundert Leute ernähren, was nur möglich ist, wenn es viele spielen. Das bedeutet, das Spiel musste einfacher werden damit noch mehr Spieler die monatlichen Gebühren abdrücken.

Auf die paar, die vergangenen Zeiten nachtrauern, kann Blizz getrost verzichten.
Noch mal zu den Gilden. Was mir besonders aufgefallen war, ich war in verschiedenen Gilden, benutzt in den meisten Fällen der Gildenvorstand seine Gilde, um seine ganz persönlichen willkürlichen Machtgelüste ausleben zu können. Entscheidungen werden trotz Regeln aus dem Bauch heraus gefällt, ohne mal die Gildenmitglieder um ihre Meinung zu bitten. Lotverteilungen wurden nach gut dünken vorgenommen, was soll ein Jäger mit einer super Armbrust, wenn der Tank die doch überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann und sie lieber entzaubert. 

Deshalb habe ich auch schon nach einem halben Jahr aufgehört mit WOW, grausam wenn ich daran denke das viele das Spiel schon seit dem Anfang spielen.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab zwar nach bc angefangen aber was ich mir von freunden und verwandten anhören durfte 
würd mich trotzdem mal reizen
aber was ist bitte das problem einen oder 2 pre bc server zu machen?


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nach bc angefangen aber was ich mir von freunden und verwandten anhören durfte
> würd mich trotzdem mal reizen
> aber was ist bitte das problem einen oder 2 pre bc server zu machen?



faulheit von bliz


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> faulheit von bliz


Denke eher, dass sie nicht in eine Art Sackgasse investieren wollen. Schliesslich wächst das WoW-Universe und einen Server zu erstellen, der nur die Standard Version enthält, ist keine Investition mit Zukunft. Leute würden sich mit der Classic Version zufrieden geben und evtl. auf kommende AddOns verzichten, weil sie der Vergangenheit fröhnen. Marketing und Vertrieb sind aber auf Umsätze ausgerichtet und werden ihren Weg nicht ändern.

Riggedi


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> faulheit von bliz


jop ist so...
ich hab ja auch erst nach bc angefangen, aber die alte welt reizt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es den solche server geben würde, würde ich nen char dort hochspielen...
bisher hab ich mc,zg,aq20 und 40 durch für naxx find ich niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das war halt alles nur mit 70ern...

mfg ref


----------



## Sycotrap (6. Oktober 2008)

Weint nicht um WoW, es ist schon längst tot.


----------



## Pacster (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin 75
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dailies kamen nicht mit BC sondern erst viel später...arenen kamen auch erst mit dem ersten Contentpatch. Du bewertest BC also jetzt nach den 2 Jahren BC und denkst aber nicht daran was in den 2 Jahren nach Wotlk noch alles eingefügt werden kann.

Heroic-Mode macht die instanzen etwas schwerer..mehr nicht. Das ist keine weltbewegende errungenschaft gewesen...und wird mit Wotlk ja dann logisch auf raidinstanzen ausgebaut(was dann dem durchschnittsspieler erlaubt wenigstens mal im 10er den ganzen content zu sehen ohne die progamer sonderlich zu beschneiden).

Hinzu kommt dad dailies der letzte Müll sind und bereits beim 3. mal keinen Spass mehr machen...

Bleibt also als einzige wirkliche Neuerung mit BC erscheinen das Fliegen. Gut...da kann Wotlk nichts mehr draufsetzen. Dafür gibt es eine Story, eine charbeschränkte instanzierung der Landschaft(das ist NEU und richtig eingesetzt vermutlich das bahnbrechendste in MMORPGs in den letzten 3 Jahren. Damit lässt sich wunderbar eine geschichte erzählen ohne dabei die welt für alle, die noch nicht auf dem level sind zu zerstören).
Der DK als Klasse ist neu(aber letztlich gleichzusetzen mit der einführung der blutelfen/draenei und der freischaltung der schamanen/paladine für die jeweils andere fraktion).
Mammuts und andere Reittiere/maschinen werden beifahrer haben(ist halt nicht so spektakulär wie das fliegen...aber das kann man halt nicht toppen....nur ausbauen. Vielleicht erleben wir ja noch in Wotlk angriffe von reittieren aus etc.).
Es gibt 2 neue Arenen.....und die wirkliche neuerung im PvP ist halt Lake Wintergrasp als open-pvp-gebiet. Dabei sehe ich Wintergrasp auch nichtmal als so wahnsinnig toll an aber es zeigt wo der weg hingehen soll und das ist nicht schlecht.
Achievements, gegenstände die mit dem level besser werden....ein neuer beruf(den gabs mit BC auch).


Also ich sehe nicht wo Wotlk weniger Hammer bringt als BC. Nur wird alles wohl deutlich stimmiger verpackt und genau das war das Problem bei BC.
Ich gehe auch davon aus das wir eventuell noch mit Wotlk etwas mehr PvP richtung Warhammer RvR sehen werden und das Blizz die öffentlichen Quests von WAR kopiert(nicht das letztere wirklich besser wären als die dailies von WoW....nur ist das einfach eine nette Idee um abwechslung ins eintönige questen reinzubringen...und mehr schadet da sicher nicht). Burgbelagerungen sehe ich auf kurz oder lang auch im game.
Mach mal nicht den fehler zu denken das das was mit Wotlk direkt kommt, schon alles ist was uns in den nächsten 2 Jahren bei WoW erwartet....


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Sycotrap schrieb:


> Weint nicht um WoW, es ist schon längst tot.



Das ist nicht tot was ewig liegt, bis das die Zeit den Tod besiegt!!


(na wer kennt das Zitat ??)


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Oktober 2008)

Sycotrap schrieb:


> Weint nicht um WoW, es ist schon längst tot.



Ich vermisse ein "War is coming" oder vor ein paar Wochen ein "AoC is coming" Tipp von mir:

Totgeglaubte leben länger!


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

"World of _Lovecraft_", Ohri!

Riggedi


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Dailies kamen nicht mit BC sondern erst viel später...arenen kamen auch erst mit dem ersten Contentpatch. Du bewertest BC also jetzt nach den 2 Jahren BC und denkst aber nicht daran was in den 2 Jahren nach Wotlk noch alles eingefügt werden kann.



Du hast recht, aber sie haben dennoch den Erfolg von BC angekurbelt, ich glaube nicht dass mit WOTLK ähnliches nachkommt (würde mich aber freuen wenn ich mich irre!!)

Als jemand der Scholo, Strath und Konsorten gefühlte 1000 Mal gemacht hat, fand ich persönlich den Herioc Mode ein Riesen Ding, weil auch die Einsteiger-Innies wie BW oder BK plötzlich wieder spannend wurden mit 70.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW einer der blödesten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe. Frage mich immer wieder was daran so geil ist, Stunden, Abende, Wochen, Monate, Jahre lang auf immer die gleichen bunten Bildern einzukloppen, damit man einen der supergeilen T6 Pixelhaufen, in sein virtuelles Inventar packen kann.
> Top Raidgilden, was für ein Schwachsinn, die in kürzester Zeit ihren Sieg "Erarbeitet" haben, im Sinne von Stundenlanges drücken der selben Taste,lachhaft, wird wohl doch etwas drann sein, wenn von Arbeitlosen oder Harz IV Gilden, die Rede ist, die so etwas ungestraft machen können. Sieht man ja auch an verschiedenen Ausdrucks und Schreibweisen hier im Forum und im Ingamechat, sie können nichts Anderes, weil sie einfach zu dumm sind.
> 
> 
> ...


und warum liest du dann im wow-forum, wenn alles so scheisse ist und du eh nicht spielst?
und dann schreibst du 2-3 klischees bezüglich WoW hier rein und denkst dir du hasts allen gegeben?
du beschimpfst raidler als dumm und schaffst es gleichzeitig dich selbst als IQ-Bremse erster Klasse hinzustellen. Respekt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei dir WUSSTE ich dass du das kennst Riggedi !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab zwar CoC nie gespielt (obwohl auch ich die 80er zu gut kenne), aber die Story und das Drumherum waren mir durchaus bekannt und das Zitat hört man doch auch schon mal hier und dort.

Riggedi


----------



## Sycotrap (6. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich vermisse ein "War is coming" oder vor ein paar Wochen ein "AoC is coming" Tipp von mir:
> 
> Totgeglaubte leben länger!



Sicher wird WoW noch a Zeiterl leben, allerdings hat das Spiel kurz vor BC den Geist ausgehaucht. Der Kommerz hat WoW die Seele gekostet, warum und wie hat der TE schon schön formuliert.

So Long


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Auf die paar, die vergangenen Zeiten nachtrauern, kann Blizz getrost verzichten.
> Noch mal zu den Gilden. Was mir besonders aufgefallen war, ich war in verschiedenen Gilden, benutzt in den meisten Fällen der Gildenvorstand seine Gilde, um seine ganz persönlichen willkürlichen Machtgelüste ausleben zu können. Entscheidungen werden trotz Regeln aus dem Bauch heraus gefällt, ohne mal die Gildenmitglieder um ihre Meinung zu bitten. Lotverteilungen wurden nach gut dünken vorgenommen, was soll ein Jäger mit einer super Armbrust, wenn der Tank die doch überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann und sie lieber entzaubert.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich auch schon nach einem halben Jahr aufgehört mit WOW, grausam wenn ich daran denke das viele das Spiel schon seit dem Anfang spielen.



Du hast nen halbes Jahr, 6 Monate, gespielt, bist in der Zeit in "verschiedene Gilden" gewesen, die alle feste am raiden waren, und überall fühltest du dich zurückgesetzt, benachteiligt? Mein Lieber, entweder hauste uns die Hucke voll, oder du musst dringend an deiner sozialen Kompetenz arbeiten. Ich bin in meiner ganzen WoW-Zeit seit 12.02.05 in 3 Gilden gewesen, weder in meiner aktuellen noch in den beiden davor gabs auch nur ansatzweise die Probleme, die du beschreibst. Komische Sache, oder?


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

Sycotrap schrieb:


> Sicher wird WoW noch a Zeiterl leben, allerdings hat das Spiel kurz vor BC den Geist ausgehaucht. Der Kommerz hat WoW die Seele gekostet, warum und wie hat der TE schon schön formuliert.
> 
> So Long




Der Kommerz? Der ganze Spielemarkt ist Kommerz, und Blizzard kein karitativer Verein. Aber apropos Kommerz: Wieso wohl kamen nach dem gigantischen Erfolg von WoW plötzlich lauter neue Fantasy-MMORPGs aus dem Boden gesprossen? Zufall, sicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Du hast nen halbes Jahr, 6 Monate, gespielt, bist in der Zeit in "verschiedene Gilden" gewesen, die alle feste am raiden waren, und überall fühltest du dich zurückgesetzt, benachteiligt? Mein Lieber, entweder hauste uns die Hucke voll, oder du musst dringend an deiner sozialen Kompetenz arbeiten. Ich bin in meiner ganzen WoW-Zeit seit 12.02.05 in 3 Gilden gewesen, weder in meiner aktuellen noch in den beiden davor gabs auch nur ansatzweise die Probleme, die du beschreibst. Komische Sache, oder?



So Gilden gibt es mittlerweile wirklich wie Sand am Meer. Nur, wer sich vorher erkundigt, im TS präzise Fragen stellt weiß vorher schon Bescheid und nicht erst nach Beitritt.


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> So Gilden gibt es mittlerweile wirklich wie Sand am Meer. Nur, wer sich vorher erkundigt, im TS präzise Fragen stellt weiß vorher schon Bescheid und nicht erst nach Beitritt.



Wer innerhalb eines halben Jahres, teils ja noch während er auf 70 levelt, mehrere Gilden verschleisst, hat andere Probleme.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

> ZITAT(Rolandos @ 6.10.2008, 14:25) *
> Auf die paar, die vergangenen Zeiten nachtrauern, kann Blizz getrost verzichten.
> Noch mal zu den Gilden. Was mir besonders aufgefallen war, ich war in verschiedenen Gilden, benutzt in den meisten Fällen der Gildenvorstand seine Gilde, um seine ganz persönlichen willkürlichen Machtgelüste ausleben zu können. Entscheidungen werden trotz Regeln aus dem Bauch heraus gefällt, ohne mal die Gildenmitglieder um ihre Meinung zu bitten. Lotverteilungen wurden nach gut dünken vorgenommen, was soll ein Jäger mit einer super Armbrust, wenn der Tank die doch überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann und sie lieber entzaubert.





abszu schrieb:


> Du hast nen halbes Jahr, 6 Monate, gespielt, bist in der Zeit in "verschiedene Gilden" gewesen, die alle feste am raiden waren, und überall fühltest du dich zurückgesetzt, benachteiligt? Mein Lieber, entweder hauste uns die Hucke voll, oder du musst dringend an deiner sozialen Kompetenz arbeiten. Ich bin in meiner ganzen WoW-Zeit seit 12.02.05 in 3 Gilden gewesen, weder in meiner aktuellen noch in den beiden davor gabs auch nur ansatzweise die Probleme, die du beschreibst. Komische Sache, oder?


wenn du mal in sein profil schaust, findest du einen 70er blutelfenjäger.
vielleicht eine Dissoziative Identitätsstörung?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WOW einer der blödesten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe.




Man muss ihn verstehen.
In ein Forum, in dem (fast) alle WoW gut finden reinzuschreiben : "ich finde es aber blöd!"
macht einen erst zum echten Kerl.
Es zeigt Stärke, Unabhängigkeit und Individualität.
Den Mut gegen den Strom zu schwimmen!

Er läuft jetzt 2 Stunden durch sein Dorf und verschießt Testosteronblitze


----------



## Sycotrap (6. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Der Kommerz? Der ganze Spielemarkt ist Kommerz, und Blizzard kein karitativer Verein. Aber apropos Kommerz: Wieso wohl kamen nach dem gigantischen Erfolg von WoW plötzlich lauter neue Fantasy-MMORPGs aus dem Boden gesprossen? Zufall, sicher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Kommerz mein ich, statt einer Spielerzahl von 1-2 Mio, das Zehnfache. Mache Blizzard überhaupt keinen Vorwurf (in finanzieller Hinsicht), die melken die Kuh halt bis zum bitteren Ende aus. Dass dabei so mancher dabei auf der Strecke bleibt is Blizzard eben wurscht - so lange die Masse das für gut hält.


----------



## Arasouane (6. Oktober 2008)

Tjo, ich bin einer der casuals. Und ich hab umgerechnt die letzten 10monate 2h am tag gespielt. Ich gehe keine raids, weil ich zu kurz 70 bin, noch kein gutes equip hab und VORALLEM aus repekt vor meinen "besseren" mitspielern die was erreichen wollen. Denn, wenn ich weiß dass ich aus Zeitnot eben nicht zusagen kann, dass ich 2-5h am Stück spielen kann, lass ich es bleiben.

Ich freu mich auf WOTKL, aber vom content her hab ich grad mal 10% von BC und preBC gesehen. von mir aus könnt BC noch min. 1Jahr bleiben. Dann würd sich vielleicht BT und SW ausgehen. aber nur vielleicht.

freu mich aufs questen und auf zufällige bekanntschaften.

UND, seht das zusammentreffen unterschiedlicher Kulturen und sozialer Schichten als Chance positiv zu wirken. Ich werde nicht müde, mit kollegen die keine benehmen haben zu diskutieren und sie zu bitten sich korrekt zu verhalten. 

Klingt jetzt egoistisch, aber das gefällt mir an wow auch: Das Auseinandersetzen mit "unguten" charakteren. Wenn du es dann schaffst die mauer einzustürzen verbergen sich traurige schicksale dahinter. Ihr braucht doch nur die Medien zu analysieren. Wenn man die Prozentsätze addiert wundert es micht, in WoW mißhandelte, stark vernachlässigte und einsame Menschen anzutreffen. Namen wie "Soulpain" sind auch sehr aussagekräftig.

Auch ist es ok aus wow mehr zu machen als ein Spiel. Neben Spass ist es auch erbauend besser zu sein als jemand anderes. Die frage ist, wie man diesen Triumph genießt. Auch hier wird man in wow eines besseren belehrt.

Ich hab aus meiner Arbeit manchmal auch mehr gemacht als Arbeit und mich nicht korrekt verhalten, weil ich eben "besser" sein wollte. Ich hab auch dazugelernt... 

Also, alle die glauben der Ton in WoW is schlechter geworden, nutzt die chance auf andere positiv zu wirken. Erst durch unsere Mitmenschen bekommt dieses Spiel seine tiefe und nicht durch end-content.

Was soll ich noch sagen. Ich schaff nicht mal bw hero mit ner random. Trotzdem ist es dieses gemeinsame Scheitern was lachkrämpfe bei mir auslöst und den abend rettet. Da ich schon bei diesem low-content scheitere->ein großes Lob an jene die nun vor bt und sw stehen. Unerreichbar für mich.

Aber, wenn ich 3x mal abend für 2h bei einem bier drehfußball spiele werd ich auch gut. wenn ich am wochenende vor nen liga-spieler stehe, seh ich den ball net mal in zeitlupe^^ Nur, diese liga-spieler genießen ihren erfolg leise und loben mich auch, obwohl ich nur gelegheitsspieler bin. 

Lg Schurkl


----------



## KingKarlotti (6. Oktober 2008)

es stimmt schon @ Te

gestern hatten wir ein schönes beispiel...wir waren mechanar heroisch, unser setup: feral dudu(grün+blau equip), 2 furor Krieger(grün-lila equip) ein verstärker schami(blau) und ein ele schami(blau-lila). viele werden sich fragen: wer war heiler? wo ist der hexer? kein cc?
nun heiler war der ele schami und cc...hatten wir ghalt net. aber dadurch sahen wir die instanz aus einem ganz anderen winkel. mit 4 nahkämpfern waren die gruppen mit ingineuren und astromagiern eine ganz andere herausforderung. man musste sich alternativ taktiken raussuchen, es war wie das erste mal MC oder BWL. und es hat trotzdem unheimlich spaß gemacht weil man sich noch über jeden besiegten gegner gefreut hat.
doch diese erlebnisse sind die ausnahmen. alle 2 min sieht man im lfg channel: lf mage dk hero dayli, oder lf hexer TdMhero. wenn man dann als furor krieger fragt ob man nicht mitkommen würde kriegt man gesagt(das ist jetzt wörtlich übernommen): wir wollen nur einen mage, weil wir die inni schnell durchhaben wollen, du hast das prinzip deiner klasse net verstanden, dd müssen cc effekte haben sonst sind sie in innis müll.(sagt der elementar schamane)
jeder ist nur noch darauf aus, schnell an seine so IMBAAAAA EPIXXX zu kommen, spielspaß? ein fremdwort


mfg


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> wenn du mal in sein profil schaust, findest du einen 70er blutelfenjäger.
> vielleicht eine Dissoziative Identitätsstörung?



Hm. Da fällt mir eher eine andere Diagnose zu ein: schwerst pubertätsgestörter 17-23jähriger, also der Standard Horde-ich-hasse-Gnome-Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




War nur Spass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde das ganze Thema gerne mal von einem anderen Standpunkt beleuchten.
Ich spiele WoW wegen der STORY Oo (auch wenn es sich für viele seltsam anhört).Leider habe ich aber nicht genug Zeit um jeden Abend zu Raiden und kriege so von der Story wenig mit,aber immerhin gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten sich zu informieren (wowwiki sei dank) Aber das ist natürlich nicht das selbe wie wenn man selbst die Szene nach Kil'jaeden sieht.Daher finde ich den Schritt von Blizzard gut,dass sie alle Innis auch im 10er Modus freischalten.So kann ich zB. die Story erleben und habe mehr spaß am spiel.
Zu dem thema das viele Casuals oder sogar "pro-gamer" lernresistent sind und klassen nicht beherrschen...dort kann ich nur zustimmen.Beispiel Blutschatten:Manche kriegen dieses Geisterding immernoch nicht hin und das obwohl es da dieses minispiel gibt zum lernen.Oder haben 20 min lange diskusionen welche fertigkeit vom geist was bewirkt,dabei steht das im tooltipp -.- 
Wer sich ein bisschen mit der spielmechanik auskennt,logisch denkt und tooltipps liest kann jede klasse nach 20 min eingewöhnungszeit auf 70 spielen meiner meinung nach!Letztens noch wurde mir bei nem kumpel gesagt das ich ein bisschen mit seinem priester üben solle weil er weg musste und ich arena spielen sollte mit seinem mate.8/2 siege sind dabei rausgekommen.
Hängt halt alles vom spielenden individuum ab.
Mfg Yoranox


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Hm. Da fällt mir eher eine andere Diagnose zu ein: schwerst pubertätsgestörter 17-23jähriger, also der Standard Horde-ich-hasse-Gnome-Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pubertät von 17-23?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Glück bin ich da schon raus, bei uns hat die Pubertät früher auch irgendwie eher angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht tot was ewig liegt, bis das die Zeit den Tod besiegt!!



"Es ist nicht tot, was ewig liegt, bis das die Zeit den Tod besiegt." Abd al-Azrad, Necronomicon

Ah, ich liebe das Cthulhu-Universum von H.P. Lovecraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Thema:

Ich bin selbst auch mehr oder weniger Casual-Spieler, obwohl ich fast jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden lang spiele. Für Raids fehlt mir persönlich neben der Zeit auch die Lust, da ich keinen Bock auf Item-Geilheit / Konkurrenzdenken habe. Zudem finde ich die Art des Gruppensuchens manchmal arg merkwürdig. Beispiel gefällig?

[Spieler] suchen tank für kara!
[Ich] Hier. Reicht ein Nachtelfen-Defensiv-Krieger der 70. Stufe?
[Spieler] klar, komm her.

Ich also hin. Schlüssel hatte ich ja auch. Komme also nach gut 10 Minuten an, weil kein Hexer porten wollte (warum auch immer).

[Spieler] uh, du has ja noch blaues equip. und der gürtel is ja sogar noch grün.
[Ich] Na und? Ich weiß, wie der Gegner bei mir bleibt und nicht den Heiler haut. Zumindest hat sich bei mir bisher noch keiner beschwert.
[Spieler] nee, so nehm wir dich nich mit.
[Ich] Warum das denn?
[Spieler] voll das b00n-equip, ey.
[Ich] *seufz, ironie* ooc: Schon klar, und du weißt, wie du deine Klasse richtig spielst.

Hab mich dann per Ruhestein zurückgeportet, den betreffenden Spieler auf Ignore gesetzt, weil er anfing per Whisper rumzuflamen und dann später erfahren, das die einen T5-Krieger mitgenommen haben.

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum Spieler, die den Loot aus den Instanzen noch gebrauchen könnten nicht mitgenommen werden und dafür Spieler requiriert werden, die so hoch ausgerüstet sind, das sie das Zeug schon lange nicht mehr brauchen. Man kann ja nur besser werden und sich ausrüsten, wenn man mal die Chance dazu erhält.

Leider scheinen die Leute nur noch schnell, schnell an ihre Epics rankommen zu wollen und viele würden sich wahrscheinlich auch einfach nur ziehen lassen, wenn das bei den hohen Instanzen ginge.

Soweit das Beispiel. Zurück zum Thema:

Instanzen sind immer schwer, wenn man sie das erste Mal macht. Und sie werden auch wieder schwer, wenn man gar nicht erst mit Guides anfängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachteil ist natürlich: Je besser das eigene Eqipment, desto einfacher werden die Instanzen. ABER: Zieht einfach mal irgendwelches Crap-Zeug an und schwups... schon ist die Instanz wieder schwer.

Als Rollenspieler sehe ich es mit den Items nicht so eng, aber wir haben es schon gebracht uns mit nicht so toller Ausrüstung durch die Hügel der Klingenhauer (oder war es der Gral? *grübel*), nur damit der Priester dem hiesigen Lich eine verbale Standpauke halten konnte. Die war so gut gemacht, das ich vor Lachen bald vom Stuhl fiel.

Meine Ansicht ist:
Das Spiel ist so schwer, wie man es sich macht. Wenn es euch zu leicht ist, dann zieht doch einfach mal für eine 70er Instanz 55er oder 60er Ausrüstung an oder führt bestimmte Regeln ein, die das ganze ein wenig spannender machen.

Was aber leider stimmt:
Das Rumgeflame à la Noob, b00n, etc. nur weil man keine lila Ausrüstung trägt. Oft sind das Leute, die ich dann frage, ob sie denn diese oder jene Klasse auf 70 haben, dies verneinen, aber trotzdem meinen, voll den Durchblick zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Miteinander hat halt stark nachgelassen, die Umgangsformen auch, aber warum sollte es ingame anders sein als im realen Leben? Wenn ich da teilweise sehe, wie "nett" die Leute zueinander sind, könnte ich das Kotzen kriegen.

Argh, ich schweife schon wieder ab...

Zu WoW Classic:
Hmm, habe ich gut ein halbes oder 3/4 Jahr gespielt, bevor BC rauskam. Mein Priester war da gerade Ende 40 oder Anfang 50, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.

VOR BC war meiner Meinung nach das besser:
- besseres Teamplay
- kein Goldverfall
- offenes PvP (ich sage nur Southshore ... äh... Süderstade und Tarrens Mühle ^^)
- Gildenzusammenhalt

Poser und Flamer gab es damals auch schon, aber nicht so schlimm wie in den Zeiten nach BC.

NACH BC war meiner Meinung nach das besser:
- auch alleine levelbar
- Token für Set-Drops
- Fliegen (für mich nur normal, Epic ist zu teuer)
- Nettes Set über Marken (wenn man den mal mitgenommen wird)

Was ich generell Mist finde:
- Rumgeflame / Beleidigungen, weil jemand KEIN lila trägt
- Arena
- 70er, die 40ern-50ern das offene PvP versauen (Schlingendorntal) und mit dem Kisteninhalt können sie eh nichts mehr anfangen
- 70er, die in Startgebieten die NPCs umhauen, damit die "Kleinen" nicht questen können (sehr nervig, vor allem, weil sich viele 70er zu fein sind, dann dort aufzutauchen und "ihre" Länder zu verteidigen)
- Gilden-Hopping (meine dieses Springen von einer Gilde zur anderen, sobald einem die "alte" Gilde nichts mehr nutzt)
- mangelnder Erkundungswille (selbst Questtext-Lesen ist vielen anscheinend schon zuviel)
- Item-Geilheit (siehe unter anderem auch: Ninja-Looten)

Eine Mischung aus beidem wäre Ideal. Offenes PvP und mehr Gildenzusammenhalt und so von früher und die Vereinfachung einiger Dinge aus BC-Zeiten.

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde?

Housing. So wie in Everquest 2. Und das hat nichts mit rumprollen zu tun, da man Besucherrechte vergeben muss (entweder für alle oder für bestimmte Personen). Ist sehr gemütlich, wenn man so noch bei einem Gildenmitglied nach dem Questen im Haus sitzt und sich ein paar eisige Äpfel schmecken läßt, die in einer Schale vor einem stehen und einfach noch ein bißchen tippt. ^^ Gildenhäuser wird es auch bald geben, die Vorschau ist jedenfalls nicht übel und meine Chars haben auch fleißig Baumaterial dafür mitgesammelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit erstmal mein (wie so oft) etwas ausgearteter Beitrag dazu.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## machismo (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier auch noch mein Senf dazu:

Alle neu eingeführten Dinge Z.B Arena, Marken, PVP Sets für Ehre usw.usw. waren nur der logische Schritt eines wirtschaftlich denkenden Konzerns zur Steigerung des Profits. Ob dies nun einem kleinen Prozentsatz der Spieler stört oder nicht, ist in diesem Zusammenhang vollkommen irrelevant. 

@ Die gute alte Zeit Zurückwoller: geht mal in Euch und fragt Euch, ob ihr das, an Blizzards Stelle nicht auch so gemacht hättet..hmm Umsatz eben mal so verzehnfachen...ja..ich denke fast jeder von Euch hätte es auch so gemacht. Also ich auf jedenfall. Ich spiele zwar nicht seit der Beta, aber nun auch schon ein ganzes Weilchen. HAbe mich durch die PVP Ränge gequält, stundenlang für die GIlde gefarmed, endlos auf 39ig andere Leute gewartet, Zig mal denselben Raid gemacht für ein Item, bin an der Dummheit der Leute verzweifelt ( gab ja kaum Guides damals), und muß sagen....vieles ist schlechter geworden..aber sehr sehr vieles auch um einiges besser. 

Was mich am meisten stört ist der wirklich niveaulose Umgangston der heutzutage auf den Servern herscht, und ob das wirklich mit BC angefangen hat, oder nicht, darüber kann man streiten. Ob es mit LK besser wird das hoffe ich zwar, befürchte aber es wird ein neuer epischer Tiefpunkt ereicht werden, vielleicht sogar ein legendärer.

in diesem sinne

lg


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> bei uns hat die Pubertät früher auch irgendwie eher angefangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...etwas "laggy" bei der eigenen Entwicklung des Posters gewesen, schätze ich mal.
Kenne Leute, die mit 30 immer noch herum laufen, als wäre sie jugendlich (geistig und dem Stil der Klamotten).
Riggedi


----------



## abszu (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> Pubertät von 17-23?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In dem Alter geht die Hormonstörung erst richtig los, und die Gehirnentwicklung, u.a. gerade der Bereiche für Selbstkontrolle, läuft etwa bis zum 23. Lebensjahr. So, genug mit Wissen aussem Doku-Channel geprotzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

Asarion schrieb:


> Als Rollenspieler sehe ich es mit den Items nicht so eng, aber wir haben es schon gebracht uns mit nicht so toller Ausrüstung durch die Hügel der Klingenhauer (oder war es der Gral? *grübel*), nur damit der Priester dem hiesigen Lich eine verbale Standpauke halten konnte. Die war so gut gemacht, das ich vor Lachen bald vom Stuhl fiel.



Das ist ein wunderschönes Beispiel!!

Auch wenn ich kein RPGler bin, sone Aktion hat für mich 1000x mal mehr mit dem zu tun, was ich unter Spielspaß verstehe, als eine Endcontent Bossfight.
(nur meine subjektive Meinung, nich böse werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Schade das es bei WoW so wenig RP gibt, könnte sonst noch bekehrt werden


----------



## youngceaser (6. Oktober 2008)

teilweise stimme ich dir zu. 

gildenhäuser und so wären ne gute sache um den zusammenhalt zu stärken man hat zusammen was geschafft was aufgebaut da geht keiner so schnell einfach weg und dann gäbe es sicher auch mehr gemeinsame ausflüge fun raids das man z.B. besondere items bekommt  wo man sich in sein gildenhaus rein macht wie onyshorn oder so ich habe zwar selbst erst mit bc angefangen doch finde die oldschoolraids viel besser vorallem mit den legendären q reihen heute tötet man nen boss und muss glück haben für ne legendäre waffe früher war das viel mehr wer zu das mit dem goldfarmen finde ich hat sich gebessert durch daylis. ich selber spiele meist nicht sehr lange und auch nicht oft doch finde die 40er raids oder auch 25er raids viel interesanter da man mehr koordination mitbringen muss. Zu dem aspekt wo du auf skill ansprichts möchte ich mal sagen was s2 angeht und t6 bis auf sunwell sehe ich selber schafft jeder depp aber sobald es an sunwell oder s3/4 geht brauch man wertung und das bedeutet skill aber sehr guter text stimmt sehr viel wobei sich die hälfte sicher nur die hälfte durchgelesen hat ICH NICHT ! ^^ 

mfg youngceaser


----------



## Anduris (6. Oktober 2008)

Will das alte WoW wieder! =(


----------



## Roy1971 (6. Oktober 2008)

Asarion schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum Spieler, die den Loot aus den Instanzen noch gebrauchen könnten nicht mitgenommen werden und dafür Spieler requiriert werden, die so hoch ausgerüstet sind, das sie das Zeug schon lange nicht mehr brauchen. Man kann ja nur besser werden und sich ausrüsten, wenn man mal die Chance dazu erhält.
> 
> Leider scheinen die Leute nur noch schnell, schnell an ihre Epics rankommen zu wollen und viele würden sich wahrscheinlich auch einfach nur ziehen lassen, wenn das bei den hohen Instanzen ginge.
> 
> ...



Leider geht es in WoW nur noch um lila Epixx.... und daran wird auch das neue Addon nix ändern.... es kommt nur mehr vom Gleichen und vielleicht kommt Blizz noch auf die geniale Idee, nach lila Epixx, Goldene super Epixx einzuführen und das ganze dann als "Superinnovation" zu verkaufen. 

Für mich ist schon lange die Luft raus... nix mit daily´s, farmen oder dummes rumgammeln in IF....


----------



## Asarion (6. Oktober 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Für mich ist schon lange die Luft raus... nix mit daily´s, farmen oder dummes rumgammeln in IF....


Dailies mache ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich mal wieder dringend Gold brauche, welches bei mir trotz zwei 70ern immer recht knapp ist. Farmen tue ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich selbst mal was brauche: Stoffe für meinen Schneider, Kräuter für meine Alchemisten, etc. Richtig nervig finde ich das Ruffarmen. Habe damit gar nicht erst angefangen. Wenn ich mal wo mitgehe und Ruf bekomme: Fein. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

Vielleicht sieht man das als Rollenspieler entspannter, weil man lieber mit einem harmonisch aussehenden Set mit anderen zusammen RP macht, als mit lila angeben zu wollen. Es gibt da sehr schöne graue, weiße und grüne Sets, die kaum einer kennt, aber die recht nett aussehen. Für's Rollenspiel reichen die allemal! Und manche dieser Sets sind es auch nur vom Namen her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jemanden zum RP-Questen zu finden ist schwer, wenn man im Bereich zwischen 50 und 60 ist. Da es ja so viele RPler gibt, muss man sich da in Geduld üben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiß, meine Postings arten oft etwas aus. Aber ich schreibe lieber viel und versuche Mißverständnisse gar nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen, als das ich zu wenig schreibe und jemand versteht mich falsch. 



Asarion schrieb:


> Als Rollenspieler sehe ich es mit den Items nicht so eng, aber wir haben es schon gebracht uns mit nicht so toller Ausrüstung durch die Hügel der Klingenhauer (oder war es der Gral? *grübel*), nur damit der Priester dem hiesigen Lich eine verbale Standpauke halten konnte. Die war so gut gemacht, das ich vor Lachen bald vom Stuhl fiel.


*schiebt noch unauffällig ein "zu prügeln" hinter (oder war des der Gral? *grübel*)*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Arcanem (6. Oktober 2008)

gebe dir vollkommen recht, vor bc hab ich mich immer voll reingehängt da es wirklich lustig war, jetzt, wo gilden nichts mehr wert sind, bin ich zum casual herabgekommen, es ist immer das gleiche: dailies, ev ein raid (was so kurz vor wotlk eh nichtmehr geht) und sonst nix, evtl PvP aber das macht auch keinen spaß mehr.

werde mir vielleicht (in verbindung mit dem werbt einen freund) einen zweiten "good old times" account machen der kein bc bekommt, hätte auch schon eine gilde (wenn sich die nicht schon aufgeklöst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

PS: sry dass ich nur klein schreibe, habe aber wenig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schroti (6. Oktober 2008)

hi!

kann dir voll und ganz zustimmen....auch wenns mein erster beitrag ist....kenne auch noch die alten guten zeiten wo man sich hart was erarbeiten musste und die gilde so zusammengeschweisst war dass man gemiensam die prequests gemacht hat um weiter zu kommen.....es gab immer eine alternative....vom dkp-system wollen wir mal gar net erst anfangen.....rang14 oder t2 waren sich sehr ähnlich und man konnte vieles sehen und erreichen und der fun war einfach nur gut.....
mit den 40 mann raids hatte jeder seine aufgabe...es mussten eigentlihc wirklich alle klassen und skillungen migenommen werden....doch dank der skilltrees vereinfachung blieb vieles auf der strecke
die 25 oder 10er raids stellen keine herausforderung mehr dar....es werden einfach tanks heiler und dd gesucht egal wie geskillt oder wie equipped....wenn man mal ehrlich ist: bringen einem heutzutage die t-set-boni noch wirklihc was? in meinen augen nein.......es geht da nur noch um style.....und hinterhergeschmissen bekommt man alles....selbst t0 zu erfarmen mit randoms war ne riesen herausfrodurng....heutzutage braucht man nur bissl ruf und hat gleich auf frisch 70 nen set was zum farmen und ini gehen langt....

auf meinem server ist es eine qual mit randoms gruul mag oder ssc zu gehen......die leute stehen neben dir mit grünem equip und können ihre klasse nicht spielen....keiner hört auf den raidleiter.....damals wars noch spannend wenn jmd was erzählte wer was zu tun hatte......

ich bin imme rnoch dafür dass blizzard sich endlich mal dazu überreden lassen soll classic server aufzubauen.......glaube dann werden auch viele alte pre bc spieler ihren acc wieder reaktivieren......

die idee mit sunwell fand ich am besten......neue herausforderungen aber kein neues lvlcap...weil im endeffekt wir d man in 2 tagen 80ig sein und wieder alles von vonre machen...equip farmen und ruf etc.....

was mehr spas machen würde wäre wenn nordend so aufgebaut ist dass man den streitkräften der hrd eund der alliazn helfen sollte die geissel zurück zu schlagne oder auch die drachenschwärme etc.....und gebiete durch einen serverfortschritt zu erobern und somit raidinstanzen und neue inhalte freizuschalten......

so wie damals mit aq.....bei naxx kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern wie da die eröffnung ablief........

naja lange rede kurzer sinn.....wow verkommt aber bestimmte community lässt einen trotzdem weiter zocken....weil sich freundschaften gebildet haben und ber das "kiddi-geflame" schaut man einfach mal drüber hinweg....

für khazmodan! so long


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

> wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann geh doch


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (6. Oktober 2008)

Asarion schrieb:


> Instanzen sind immer schwer, wenn man sie das erste Mal macht. Und sie werden auch wieder schwer, wenn man gar nicht erst mit Guides anfängt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich das mache, dann kann ich auch ein Offline Game spielen! Dann bin ich ja echt ein Noob. Und hey ich spiele ein MMO, gerade weil so viele verschiedene Leute dabei sind. Im Grunde genommen hast du ja recht, nur werden sich die wenigsten dafür begeistern lassen.........................^^


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (6. Oktober 2008)

Posts doch im offiziellen forum da pre bc > all !!!!!

bin ganz deiner meinung !


----------



## Foom (6. Oktober 2008)

zum größten teil hast du absolut recht 

aber ich finde, es sollte wieder eine verschmelzung von pvp und pve geben wie damals wo man mit den pvp setts sehr gut mc, bwl und der gleichen gehen konnte

heute kann man mit s2 kara gehen... toll was ein bringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die meisten gilden nemen ab ssc keine pvp equipten mer mit selbst wenn dieser den boss kennt und erfahrung mit ihm hat nemen sie nur noch leute mit pve gear und sei dies auch noch so schlecht. 

und damit kommen wir zum nächsten thema equip bedeutet in wow zu viel
unvergesslich sind z.b. die world of rougecraft vids die zeigten das selbst ein spieler OHNE equip triumfieren konnte wenn er seine klasse kannte.
heute kann man alles platmachen was unter deinem gearstand liegt und wird von allem platt gemacht was darüber giebt - klar ausnamen giebt es aber meiner meinung nach eher selten

und die entwicklung zum e-sports war das schlimmste was blizz jemals gemacht hat. ein "stein, schere, papier" spiel kann nicht ernsthaft in 2er kombos betrieben werden.

fair were meiner meinung nach nur eine 9 vs 9 arena in der jede klasse einmal vertreten sein muss!

bis dahin


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Da seid ihr aber anderer Meinung als ich.
Ich denke nicht das preBC unbedingt besser als BC ist, ich denke BC hat gute Ansätze gezeigt wurde aber in die falsche Richtung entwickelt hinsichtlich alles über einen Kamm scheren. In Lich King mit dem DK ist es wieder so, ebenso wird der Shadow z.b. zum X.DD Klasse degradiert und so weiter.
Statt das man die Feinheiten ausarbeitet, Herausforderungen schafft, und Fehlentwicklungen korrigiert wird das weiter durchgezogen und sogar vertieft. Und glaubt mir, auch wenn ich damit einseitig bin, Casuals sind die die als erste das sinkende Schiff verlassen während die "ProGamer" dann immer noch da sein werden ausser man behandelt sie weiter wie zur Zeit.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

-doppelpost-


----------



## Darcblue (6. Oktober 2008)

Frage an die Liebhaber des "OLdstyle-WOW ":

Könnte eine Teilung der Server in Casual- und Pro-Server die Lösung sein ?Oder halt mehr Sachen BOP machen , damit man sich das Equip wirklich erarbeiten muss.
Man könnte dann Belohnungen , Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. für unterschiedliche Spielstärken anpassen .
Oder echte PvP-Server , in denen einfach die Instanzen fehlen und es wirklich um  Pvp geht.
Dementsprechend PvE-Server ohne BG's , in denen man sich das Equip leechen kann.


----------



## Hiroki (6. Oktober 2008)

Foom schrieb:


> unvergesslich sind z.b. die world of rougecraft vids die zeigten das selbst ein spieler OHNE equip *triumfieren* konnte wenn er seine klasse kannte.


argh, sry aber das tut schon bissl weh beim lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (6. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> argh, sry aber das tut schon bissl weh beim lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hansflames tun auch weh beim lesen .... und von den abkürzungen red ich schon mal gar nicht ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Und glaubt mir, auch wenn ich damit einseitig bin, Casuals sind die die als erste das sinkende Schiff verlassen während die "ProGamer" dann immer noch da sein werden ausser man behandelt sie weiter wie zur Zeit.



Wenn die Casuals das sinkende Schiff verlassen haben gibt es kein Schiff mehr.
Für die paar Hansel die dann noch übrig sind (siehe unsere vorherigen Posts) wird Blizz nix auf die Beine stellen.
Soviel steht fest!


----------



## Delwod (6. Oktober 2008)

naja man kann es sehen wie man will!


----------



## youngceaser (6. Oktober 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> naja man kann es sehen wie man will!


aha und wie willst du es 

mit des mit dem ruf farmen wird ja nicht mehr so wichtig aber es gibt uach viele gute neuerungen interface, erfolge fidne ich genial gibt einem was zu tun auch wenn man schon das maximallvl erreicht hat


----------



## FroggyStyle (6. Oktober 2008)

@TE: Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich Dir auch nur recht geben, allerdings finde ich deine Art, wie du über Casuals sprichts, nicht gerade fair und viel zu verallgemeinernd.
Ich bin, wenn man so will, Casual! Ich spiele täglich 2-5 Stunden, je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe. Ich behaupte mal, dass ich meine Chars bestimmt genauso gut spielen kann, wie Du! Warum? Ich habe die selben Fähigkeiten, Fertigkeiten, Talentbäume wie Du! Der einzige Unterschied ist das Equip. Da ich nicht raiden gehe, weil die durchschnittlichen Raids am frühen Abend anfangen und meist gegen Mitternacht aufhören, fehlt mir auch dementsprechend der Zugang zum Endcontent. Ich finde es einfach schwach, dann gleich von einer "Vielzahl abgrundtief schlecht spielender Casuals" zu schreiben. Wer sagt denn dass das Casuals sind? Warum ist ein Casual schlecht? Weil er keine 2k +Heal hat und deshalb nicht mitgenommen wird? 

Mach die Augen auf! Die Casuals, die sich nicht auf solche Material/Rüstungsschlachten einlassen, spielen vielleicht nonHeroic, aber mit wesentlich mehr Atmosphäre, da sich gleiche zu gleiche gesellen! Die die nicht täglich farmen gehen, veranstalten auch mal ein Kochgelage, Angelwettbewerb etc. So was gibts noch! Und ganz ohne Nutzen für den Endcontent!

Casuals sind Schuld am Nerf? Die Casuals wurden da nicht gefragt. Die werden auch weiterhin nicht auf Markenfarmraids mitgenommen, weil sie zu schlechtes Equip haben! Wegen mir könnte der Endcontent genauso schwer bleiben wie er ist! Meinetwegen könnte er noch schwerer gemacht werden, solange es genug andere Sachen für Casuals gibt. 

Für Casuals würde es vollkommen reichen, wenn die IDs der Instanzen aufgehoben würden, so dass sich leichter random-Raid-Gruppen finden lassen würden (siehe früher 15er UBRS, 10er LBRS, Strath). Der Loot müsste dementsprechend abgeschwächt werden!!! Mit ID hab ich als Casual einmal pro Woche die Chance auf ne evtl. miserable Random, das wars dann! Ohne IDs würden auch Casuals schnell Erfahrung im Endcontent sammeln können. Wenns bei einer Gruppe nicht klappt, vielleicht wirds bei der nächsten was! Als Strafe winken die Rep-Kosten.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> @TE: Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich Dir auch nur recht geben, allerdings finde ich deine Art, wie du über Casuals sprichts, nicht gerade fair und viel zu verallgemeinernd.
> Ich bin, wenn man so will, Casual! Ich spiele täglich 2-5 Stunden, je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe. Ich behaupte mal, dass ich meine Chars bestimmt genauso gut spielen kann, wie Du! Warum? Ich habe die selben Fähigkeiten, Fertigkeiten, Talentbäume wie Du! Der einzige Unterschied ist das Equip. Da ich nicht raiden gehe, weil die durchschnittlichen Raids am frühen Abend anfangen und meist gegen Mitternacht aufhören, fehlt mir auch dementsprechend der Zugang zum Endcontent. Ich finde es einfach schwach, dann gleich von einer "Vielzahl abgrundtief schlecht spielender Casuals" zu schreiben. Wer sagt denn dass das Casuals sind? Warum ist ein Casual schlecht? Weil er keine 2k +Heal hat und deshalb nicht mitgenommen wird?
> 
> Mach die Augen auf! Die Casuals, die sich nicht auf solche Material/Rüstungsschlachten einlassen, spielen vielleicht nonHeroic, aber mit wesentlich mehr Atmosphäre, da sich gleiche zu gleiche gesellen! Die die nicht täglich farmen gehen, veranstalten auch mal ein Kochgelage, Angelwettbewerb etc. So was gibts noch! Und ganz ohne Nutzen für den Endcontent!
> ...



In dem Punkt Casuals = so gut wie "ProGamer" (ich hasse das Wort immer noch) widerspreche ich dir eindeutig.
Du bist als Casual niemals in einer Streßsituation eines Bossfights, du musst nicht instinktiv innerhalb einer Millisekunde reagieren wenn du den Twinsdebuff abbekommen hast sonst wiped der Raid. Du magst deine Klasse in deinem Umfeld gut können, aber im 25er Raid zu spielen ist wieder etwas vollkommen anderes. Sowohl von der exakten Talentverteilung (hier gibt es nunmal gewisse Feinheiten) wie uach Sockelung, Enchants und richtige Casting / Schadenszyklen sowie der Abstimmung mit dem Rest der Gruppe was Movement, Aggro etc angeht. 
Ich stimme dir in dem Punkt zu das Equipment nicht entscheidend ist ob man seine Klasse kann!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> In dem Punkt Casuals = so gut wie "ProGamer" (ich hasse das Wort immer noch) widerspreche ich dir eindeutig.
> Du bist als Casual niemals in einer Streßsituation eines Bossfights, du musst nicht instinktiv innerhalb einer Millisekunde reagieren wenn du den Twinsdebuff abbekommen hast sonst wiped der Raid. Du magst deine Klasse in deinem Umfeld gut können, aber im 25er Raid zu spielen ist wieder etwas vollkommen anderes. Sowohl von der exakten Talentverteilung (hier gibt es nunmal gewisse Feinheiten) wie uach Sockelung, Enchants und richtige Casting / Schadenszyklen sowie der Abstimmung mit dem Rest der Gruppe was Movement, Aggro etc angeht.
> Ich stimme dir in dem Punkt zu das Equipment nicht entscheidend ist ob man seine Klasse kann!



...und anders herum

Ich spiele ausschließlich Hero Instanzen.
Und immer mal wieder hat man in einer Random Gruppe auch ne Raider dabei (oder den Twink eines Raiders)
Auffällig ist, dass man mit denen am häufigsten Probleme hat.
Meistens weil sie die Heros unterschätzen, nach dem Motto:

Ich hab Brutalus auf Farm, wat soll an Mecha bitte schwierig sein.
Oder aber weil sie nicht erkennen (oder erkenne wollen) das sich Heros einfach anderes spielen als Raids.

Letztens bekam ich als Krieger Tank ständig beim Antanken ein Schild von nem Raid-Priest
Auf die Nachfrage warum, sagte er mir, er würde sonst immer nen Pala heilen da wäre das notwendig.
Ich hab ihn dann gebeten das sein zu lassen...mit geringen Erfolg.
"Er könne sich schwer umstellen er sei das so gewöhnt vom Raid"

Is zwar ein spezieller Einzelfall gewesen aber durch bezeichnend


----------



## LeetQotsa (6. Oktober 2008)

Unfassbar wieviele Leute über BC meckern und noch unfassbarer ist, wieviele Leute WoW spielen.


----------



## Bralatur (6. Oktober 2008)

also das es die pvp ränge nicht mehr gibt find ich sehr schade(sind aber dadurch auch was besonderes).


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...und anders herum
> 
> Ich spiele ausschließlich Hero Instanzen.
> Und immer mal wieder hat man in einer Random Gruppe auch ne Raider dabei (oder den Twink eines Raiders)
> ...



Korrigiere mich aber ein Schild schadet dem KRieger doch nicht? Meines Wissens wurde doch seitens Blizz das schon lange gepatcht das ein Krieger TROTZ Schild Aggro aufbauen kann (sagte jedenfalls jeder Krieger zu mir). Daher ist das Schild eher von Vor- als von Nachteil. Aber egal, das gehört nicht zum Thema.


----------



## -Therion- (6. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich aber ein Schild schadet dem KRieger doch nicht? Meines Wissens wurde doch seitens Blizz das schon lange gepatcht das ein Krieger TROTZ Schild Aggro aufbauen kann (sagte jedenfalls jeder Krieger zu mir). Daher ist das Schild eher von Vor- als von Nachteil. Aber egal, das gehört nicht zum Thema.



Schonmal was von Wut und deren Aufbau gehört? Hit me Baby one more time!

Spiel mal ernsthaft Healer oder Tank und du hast als Casual selbst in normalen Inis genug zu tun wenn irgendeiner in deiner Gruppe Unsinn macht. 
Sowas bekommst du in einem eingespielten 25er Raid gar nicht zu sehen weil jeder gebrieft ist. Mit Randoms inner normalen Ini kann fast jede Sekunde was völlig unvorhersehbares passieren


----------



## ~Kieron~ (6. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Wut und deren Aufbau gehört? Hit me Baby one more time!
> 
> Spiel mal ernsthaft Healer oder Tank und du hast als Casual selbst in normalen Inis genug zu tun wenn irgendeiner in deiner Gruppe Unsinn macht.
> Sowas bekommst du in einem eingespielten 25er Raid gar nicht zu sehen weil jeder gebrieft ist. Mit Randoms inner normalen Ini kann fast jede Sekunde was völlig unvorhersehbares passieren



Also lt. den Tanks im Raid können die trotz Schild problemlos Wut (damit Aggro) aufbauen.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Also lt. den Tanks im Raid können die trotz Schild problemlos Wut (damit Aggro) aufbauen.



Raid is nich 5er Ini.
Im Raid darf man meist antanken und der Schaden vom Trash oder von Bossen vernichtet ja meist schon den Schild mit einem Schlag.


----------



## Ginkohan (7. Oktober 2008)

herrlich, dies kann und wird wohl eine ewige Disskusion bleiben.^^

Ohris Standpunkt vertrete ich auch und immer mehr seh ich Kieron so als würde er meinen er wäre etwas Besseres nur weil er ein oder 2 Instanzen mehr sieht als andere Spieler.

Sorry Kie ich will dich nicht flamen aber aufgrund deiner Aussagen die du hier triffst kommt es stark so rüber und ich überlege ob ich nicht einen Altar bauen soll und dich anbeten. cO

Wenn man statistisch die Anzahl von Casuals und "Pros" gegenüber stellt so sieht man eindeutig, dass die Casuals überwiegen.

Wenn WoW sinkt, dann verlassen vll. die Casuals das Spiel und die Pros bleiben und vll. werden ein paar Server auch on gelassen jedoch wirst du keine Patches mehr erhalten, dass war schon mit einer Menge anderer Online-Games so und würde u.U. auch WoW passieren.
Die Frage ist nur warum die Casuals das Spiel verlassen haben und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Raid is nich 5er Ini.
> Im Raid darf man meist antanken und der Schaden vom Trash oder von Bossen vernichtet ja meist schon den Schild mit einem Schlag.



Genau so isses!

Bei nem Boss in der 5er isses auch nicht so das Prob die hauen das Schild auch schnell weg, aber wenn man als Krieger mehr als zwei Trashmobs aufsmal Tanken muss ist man um jedes bisschen Anfangs-Wut dankbar.

Mir ging es auch gar nicht darum, sondern um die gezeigte Unfelexibilität.
Offensichtlich isses in festen Raids so, dass bestimmt Leute immer an bestimmten Positionen immer das gleich machen (z.B: immer einen bestimnmten Tank heilen) und dann Schwierigkeiten haben, sich bei 5er Innies auf veränderte Verhältnisse einzustellen.
Das habe ich schon öfter beobachtet.


----------



## Caradim (7. Oktober 2008)

spiel zwar net seit beta aber zumindest vor bc ;-)
ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch enttäuscht...
ilidan = 20leute atm 
in naxx krepieren 25 t6er meistens...
ergo früher waren instanzen 1.grösser...
2. schwerer
3. hatte man mehr fun...^^
4. ich hab bei den wipes mir manchma einen abgelacht und so^^
5. man kannte die bosse net und was die draufhaben da hatte man noch sowas was man nervenkitzel nennt... da man nicht vorrausahnen konnte was die können...
PLS BLIZZ BACK TO BASIC!!!!!


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Also lt. den Tanks im Raid können die trotz Schild problemlos Wut (damit Aggro) aufbauen.



Aggro beim Krieger ist nunmal Sache der Wut. Im Raid wirst du selten Wutprobleme haben. Gehe aber mal mit Highend Tankausrüstung in eine normale Instanz und lass dir vom Priester mal ein Schild vor dem Pull geben. Nicht umsonst ziehen die T6-Tanks dann teilweise Offequip an, damit sie mal getroffen werden und Zusatzwut bekommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

Darcblue schrieb:


> Frage an die Liebhaber des "OLdstyle-WOW ":
> 
> Könnte eine Teilung der Server in Casual- und Pro-Server die Lösung sein ?Oder halt mehr Sachen BOP machen , damit man sich das Equip wirklich erarbeiten muss.
> Man könnte dann Belohnungen , Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. für unterschiedliche Spielstärken anpassen .
> ...



Eine Unterscheidung in Casual und Pro dürfte absolut unrealistisch sein, das die Grenze ja fließend ist.
Versuch mal ne Definition für die beiden Begriffe finde mit der auch nur 10% der Spieler einverstanden wären...völlig aussichtslos.

Zusätzliche PvP Server wären eine Klasse Idee, wenn man es so einrichten würde dass alles PvP Equipp nur dort getragen werden könnte.

Das würde heißen Leute die nur PvP machen wollen könnten dort einen fertigen Char vorfinden beliebiger Stufe mit einer mittelmäßigen Ausrüstung.
Man könnte zum lernen des Chars Übungs Arenen einrichten, in denen Bots die Gegner sind.
So sparen sie sich das bei PvPlern unbeliebte Questen und leveln

Spieler die gerne beides machen, wechseln halt für PvP auf den PvP Server ziehen dort ihr S-was weiß ich an und los gehts


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Entwicklungen aus meiner Sicht*
> _Da man aus der BETA ja nicht zuviel erzählen darf bleibe ich allgemein_
> Ich hatte gehofft das Blizzard sich mit dem kommenden AddOn auf alte Werte besinnt und Gilden wieder stärker fördert. Das die Raids erhöht werden auf 40 Leute pro Raid und man z.B. für Casuals weiter 10er Raids aber dann mit z.B T6,5 einführt während die großen Raids ihr T7 - TX in den großen Raidinstanzen organisieren. Ich hatte gehofft das endlich das seit Jahren versprochene Gilden- und Privatehousing etabliert wird. Leider hat sich gezeigt das nichts kommen wird in der art. Es wird weiterhin noch stärker alles gleich gemacht, Supportklassen werden zerstört und in die Masse der DDler eingegliedert, und ein AddOn wird wieder mit Kuschelfaktor angeboten. Für mich stellt WoW immer weniger Anspruch an mein spielerisches Können dar sondern einfach nur noch mehr das sinnbefreite dauerhafte Instanzrunning für Ruf und Raiden für ein neues T-Set. Echte Neuerungen mit Heldenklassen kommen nicht sondern man bügelt den nur als neue Klasse auf und besonders am Anfang wird man wohl nur noch DK rumrennen sehen.



Äh wieso darfste aus der Aktuellen Beta nicht zu viel verraten???,  Blizzard hat die NDA für die Beta direkt weggelassen du kannst soviel über die Wrath of the Lichking Beta berichten wie du willst. (Siehe Betashow buffed, Isnogut Weekend Live Report und viele viele Blog Reportagen über die Beta) Hier beschleicht mich eher der Eindruck als das du keinen Zugang zur Beta hast und du dich somit nur auf die informationen aus dem Netz stützen kannst. Was ja nicht schlimm ist dies kann man ja dann auch ruhig sagen.

In  einem kann man Dir nur zustimmen WoW ist "Opium" für das Volk oder eben Fastfood, Anspruch und Realität liegen hier im Spiel weit aussereinander, WoW ist immer mehr zum Junkfood der MMO Genre geworden, aber eben das spricht die Massen an. Dennoch mit dem neuen Konkurenten auf dem Markt kann man hoffen das Blizzard wieder wach wird. Back to the Roots das sagte ich schon lange, passieren wird das wohl nicht mehr dennoch denke ich das Blizzard sich irgendwann auf ihre alten Werte besinnen werden. (Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt.)


----------



## champy01 (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Was ist daraus geworden?*
> 
> *Wie hat sich das PVP entwickelt?*
> 
> ...Mit BC kam eine extreme Verwässerung. Man konnte auf einmal mit PVP Klamotten selbst T5 und teils sogar T6 Instanzen bewältigen



so ein Schwachsinn, haste schonmal ne Raidgilde gesehen die mit vollem S3-S4 Equipment  SSC oder BT geht ? Das machen die Heiler die ersten Sekunden mit, wenn die oom sind kannste Deine PVP Klamotten in die Tonne schmeissen weil ein Wipe vorprogrammiert ist. Den Raid will ich sehen der Dich mit dem PvP Crap mitnimmt. 



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> und manche PVP Ausrüstung ist besser als das PVE Gegenstück.



nö, PvP Ausrüstung ist nur für PvP gut und PvE für PvE, man braucht sich nur die Stats von Teilen anschauen dann wird jeder WOW Nub erkennen dass es so ist.

Das einzige Problem was ich im PvP sehe ist dass der Arenacarp für BGs einfach zu Imba ist. Leute die gerne Schlachtfelder spielen werden niemals eine Chance haben gegen Leute die mit S3 oder S4 rumlaufen, da kannste nur hoffen dass Du 2 oder 3 Kollegen mit S1 - S2 hast die es "vielleicht" schaffen den umzuhauen.

Hoffe dass dieses :"PVP Items ersetzt PvE Items" Gerücht endlich mal aussterben wird.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Back to the Roots das sagte ich schon lange, passieren wird das wohl nicht mehr dennoch denke ich das Blizzard sich irgendwann auf ihre alten Werte besinnen werden. (Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt.)



Haha nochmehr Hackn Slay in nem MMOG? WoW ist nicht wirklich Fast Food, sondern eher einfach gestrickt. Es ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und bindet viele Leute mit dem allseits beliebten Jäger und Sammler Prinzip. WoW hat das MMOG massentauglich gemacht. Ich denke es wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis sich ein paar Entwicklerteams wieder zurück besinnen auf Nischen MMORPGs anstatt neue WoW Clone zu programmieren.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> so ein Schwachsinn, haste schonmal ne Raidgilde gesehen die mit vollem S3-S4 Equipment  SSC oder BT geht ? Das machen die Heiler die ersten Sekunden mit, wenn die oom sind kannste Deine PVP Klamotten in die Tonne schmeissen weil ein Wipe vorprogrammiert ist. Den Raid will ich sehen der Dich mit dem PvP Crap mitnimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha da kennt sich wer aus. Schonmal an die PVP Waffen gedacht. Da ist es mir Latte ob da Abhärtung drauf ist. Hauptsache die DPS Zahl liegt über dem PVE Teil. 
Und S4 Spieler sind nicht unbesiegbar wie du das hier darstellst. Du solltest mehr BGs spielen und dir mal anschauen was Realität ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Haha nochmehr Hackn Slay in nem MMOG? WoW ist nicht wirklich Fast Food, sondern eher einfach gestrickt. Es ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und bindet viele Leute mit dem allseits beliebten Jäger und Sammler Prinzip. WoW hat das MMOG massentauglich gemacht. Ich denke es wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern bis sich ein paar Entwicklerteams wieder zurück besinnen auf Nischen MMORPGs anstatt neue WoW Clone zu programmieren.



Ein Entwickler brauch ne ganze Menge Geld grade um ein so komplexes Spiel wie ein MMORPG zu programmieren.
Das heisst da muss ersteinmal 2 bis 3 Jahre Geld reinegepumpt werden, bevor welches rausspringt, und zwar nicht zu knapp.
Was passiert wenn die Kohle zu früh ausgeht sieht man an Rohrkrepierern wie AoC
On da Nischenprodukte jemals eine echte Chance habe wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## softcake_orange (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie warst Du denn equiped, als die das erste Mal nach Karazan gingst? Wohl auch nicht besser als grün und blau.

Taktikguides und Videos anderer Gilden sind also negativ?

Bosse sind heute keine Materialschlachten mehr und für Dich schon viel zu leicht? Black Tempel, Hyal etc. alles easy und first try clear?

Wie viele Leute eine Gilde haben muss oder hatte interessiert niemanden und ist von Gilde zu Gilde unterschiedlich.

Neid und geflame gab es damals ebenfalls schon. Da hattest Du wohl Glück mit Deiner Server Wahl.

T-Sets sind auch heute kein Geschenk. Man kann keine T Sets im AH kaufen.

Fun Events kannst Du heute immer noch machen. Such Dir die passende Gilde und mach Dein Wettrennen, Saufen, Kochen, was auch immer.

Instanzen und Raids TEILWEISE vereinfachen ist negativ? Lass Dir gesagt sein, dass der "Casual Gamer" im Leben nie das Innere vom Black Tempel zu Gesicht bekommt, geschweige denn auch nur einen RaidBoss legen wird in seiner Casual WoW Karriere.

Es ist niemals egal, ob man seine Klasse spielen kann oder nicht (unsinnige Aussage)!

Ich möchte Dich gerne mal mit Deiner Gilde beim ersten Raid in Zul Aman sehen wie ihr pausenlos aufs Maul bekommen habt. Erzähl nicht so einen Unsinn, von wegen alle Bosse wären niedliches Fallobst, nur weil ihr nun endlich nach langer Zeit auf diesem Status angekommen seid. Die Bosse sind, im vergleich zu Bossen anderer nicht MMO Rollenspiele immernoch als "schwer" einzustufen.

Hör bitte auf ständig Arbeitslose und Hartz IV in den Dreck zu ziehen!

AFK kann man sich nirgands hinstellen in den BGs. Schon mal versucht AFK zu sein im BG?


Der ganze threat hört sich für mich nur nach einer großen Jammerei an von wegen "Ich verlange Achtung aller Spieler von meinen hart erarbeiteten Items".... "bitte liebt mich dafür, dass ich so hart dafür gearbeitet habe und küsst mir die Füße" ... "Früher war alles besser, da wurden wir noch geachtet" ... "Heute ist alles scheiße, viel zu leicht..." blabla bla etc.

/quit WoW und Tschüss!!


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Entwickler brauch ne ganze Menge Geld grade um ein so komplexes Spiel wie ein MMORPG zu programmieren.
> Das heisst da muss ersteinmal 2 bis 3 Jahre Geld reinegepumpt werden, bevor welches rausspringt, und zwar nicht zu knapp.
> Was passiert wenn die Kohle zu früh ausgeht sieht man an Rohrkrepierern wie AoC
> On da Nischenprodukte jemals eine echte Chance habe wage ich zu bezweifeln



Ich glaube das besonders durch das MMOG System (monatliche Zahlungen anstatt einmaliger Verkaufspreis) eben diese Nischenprodukte noch bessere Chancen haben als früher. Dadurch das man monatlich abkassieren kann mach ich am Ende meist mehr Kohle als durch einmalig 45 Euro Kaufpreis.
Früher konnteste vielleicht zwischen 3-4 Onlinespielen wählen heute gibts Unmengen. Man muss sich nur etwas gedulden bis wieder eine wirkliche Spieleperle auftaucht. 
Was ich allerdings sehr schade finde ist das die Warhammer Fantasy Welt so billig verballert wurde.


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Weichkeks Orange,
leg dich einfach nochmal ins Bett und schlaf ncoh ne Runde. Vielleicht bist du danach besser aufgelegt.
Sehe keinen Grund für deine Schärfe.

Gruss


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Offensichtlich isses in festen Raids so, dass bestimmt Leute immer an bestimmten Positionen immer das gleich machen (z.B: immer einen bestimnmten Tank heilen) und dann Schwierigkeiten haben, sich bei 5er Innies auf veränderte Verhältnisse einzustellen.
> Das habe ich schon öfter beobachtet.



das stimmt eigentlich net ganz raide MH und BT als heiler mit priester und das mit dem schild sollte eigentlich jeder priester wissen das man das nicht macht...
Und man hat nicht immer die gleichen aufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt liegt es an deinen "raider" daran das sie kaum 5er inzen waren sondern gleich so 25er und deshalb wenig ahnung von 5er hero haben wer weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rilana (7. Oktober 2008)

Bekanntlich ist das Gras auf der anderen Seite vom Zaun immer grüner...

Ich war vor BC zufrieden und ich bin es jetzt auch. Es gehört ein gewisses Maß an Einsicht dazu... Blizzard wird es nie allen recht machen können, aber sie versuchen es der breiten Masse recht zu machen. Die breite Masse sind nur bedingt Gelegenheitsspieler, denn diese werden wohl kaum einen Raid finden, der sie mitnimmt, wenn sie zufällig mal Zeit haben. Da stellt Kara das maximal mögliche dar.
Blizzard hat WoW zu einem Spiel gemacht, indem mittlerweile auch Leute etwas erreichen können, die es nicht als alleinigen Lebensinhalt betrachten. Das ist doch aber nicht falsch... und auch keine Ursache für Neid und Missgunst - die gab es schon vorher. Vor BC wurde man von der Hälfte der Leute angehimmelt, wenn man T3 hatte, die andere Hälfte hat mit Flames um sich geworfen. Die Anerkennung hat etwas abgenommen, einfach deshalb, weil es jetzt mehr Leuten möglich ist, im Endcontent zu spielen. Läuft ein Viertel der Leute mit T6 rum, ist man eben nicht mehr der alleinige Krösus. Aber glaube mir, der aufmerksame Spieler weiß trotzdem, wer auf dem Server die ersten waren und ich als "Nicht-mehr-ganz-Casual" ziehe trotzdem meinen Hut vor denen. Ja, sie hatten es schwerer als ich es jetzt habe, sie hatte ihre Herausforderung und nun habe ich meine... die mag anders aussehen - in den Augen mancher ist sie vielleicht nicht soviel Wert -, aber ich möchte sie nicht missen...


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich glaube das besonders durch das MMOG System (monatliche Zahlungen anstatt einmaliger Verkaufspreis) eben diese Nischenprodukte noch bessere Chancen haben als früher. Dadurch das man monatlich abkassieren kann mach ich am Ende meist mehr Kohle als durch einmalig 45 Euro Kaufpreis.
> Früher konnteste vielleicht zwischen 3-4 Onlinespielen wählen heute gibts Unmengen. Man muss sich nur etwas gedulden bis wieder eine wirkliche Spieleperle auftaucht.
> Was ich allerdings sehr schade finde ist das die Warhammer Fantasy Welt so billig verballert wurde.



Naja du vergisst aber, das man zuerst mal zig Leute benötigt, die so ein Spiel über 2-5 Jahre entwickeln. Über Drehbuchautoren, Designer, Coder etc.. Hardware erwähne ich jetzt gar nicht, da das nur Peanuts im Vergleich mit den Lohnkosten sind. Da gehen zuerst mal zweistellige Millionenbeträge weg bevor auch nur irgendwas reinkommt. Die Datacenter die z.B. Bliz anmieten musste bevor noch irgendjemand ein Abo bezahlt kosten ne Schweinekohle. Und im Endeffekt hat so ein Softwareentwickler kein verwertbares Eigenkapital. Da musst zuerst ne Bank finden, die dir dafür jetzt Geld gibt und erst in Jahren etwas zurückerwartet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich glaube das besonders durch das MMOG System (monatliche Zahlungen anstatt einmaliger Verkaufspreis) eben diese Nischenprodukte noch bessere Chancen haben als früher. Dadurch das man monatlich abkassieren kann mach ich am Ende meist mehr Kohle als durch einmalig 45 Euro Kaufpreis.
> Früher konnteste vielleicht zwischen 3-4 Onlinespielen wählen heute gibts Unmengen. Man muss sich nur etwas gedulden bis wieder eine wirkliche Spieleperle auftaucht.
> Was ich allerdings sehr schade finde ist das die Warhammer Fantasy Welt so billig verballert wurde.




Klar wenn das Ding mal läuft sahnt man ordentlich ab, deswegen sind ja so viele Publisher plötzlich so heiß drauf.

Aber nochmal. Ein MMORPG ist wesentlich komplexer als ein Offline RPG, und damit auch aufwendiger zu Programmieren.
Zudem musst du eine in eine Menge teuere Hardware investieren, etwas das bei offlinegames ganz wegfällt.
Es ist also ein hohes finanzielles Risiko.
Und wie bei Hollywoodfilmen stecken die Sponsoren ihre Kohle lieber in altbewährtes (Terminator 4) als in Nischenprodukte, von denen man nicht weiß, ob sie in dem Maße angenommen werden, dass sich der Aufwand rechnet.


----------



## BoboEGR (7. Oktober 2008)

Will mich auch mal kurt zu Wort melden.

Fakt ist, das vielleicht 10% der Spieler (wenn überhaupt) jemals den 40'er RAID Content in WoW gesehen haben. Da ist Blizz so stolz auf Naxx, aber kaum jemand hat es gesehen. Klare Schlussfolgerung, die RAID Inhalte müssen einfacher werden, ergo gibt es zukünftig 10'er Versionen. Gut so, denn so kommen wohl 90% der Spieler in den Genuss solcher wirklich genial designten Instanzen. Und omg, ja, mehr Leute werden epische Items tragen. Aber was solls, so machts der breiten Masse Spass, es gibt massenweise zahlende Kunden und WoW wird auch in Zukunft weiter entwickelt. Jippie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich immer das Geheule über die 10 Mann Instanzen höre. Gerade dies sind doch die taktisch anspruchvollsten Unternehmungen in WoW. Wenn da einer von Zehnen einen schlechten Tag hat, kann man das nicht kompensieren. Und gerade das macht mir als *alten* Hasen extrem Spass, mit 10 Leuten sauber eine Instanz aufzuräumen. Genau deshalb begrüße ich es, das Blizz darauf in WotLK großen Wert legt.

Und habt Ihr Euch überlegt, dass ein Großteil der Spielmechanik dahingehend geändert wird? Buff System, Klassen Talente usw. Dies ist eine grundlegende Änderung, die nicht einfach wegen 10% der Spieler wieder über den Haufen gewurfen wird. 

Und komisch, seit BC jammern die Leute, dass der Endgame Content so vielen Leuten zur Verfügung steht. Und trotzdem hat WoW mehr Kunden als jemals zuvor. 

Also, man sollte das *in Erinnerung* schwelgen einfach lassen, und WoW so hinnehmen, wie es ist. Mir gefällts so, wie es jetzt ist. Ich weine den 40'er RAID's aus Classic Zeiten keine Tränen nach.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

Jedes Spiel ist am Anfang ein finanzielles Risiko. Jedoch gibt es mittlerweile soviele MMOGs und einige von denen laufen einfach schon seit Jahren mit wenigen Tausend Spielern. UO läuft schon seit Ewigkeiten. Spiele wie Neocron 2 oder Planetside was gefühlt nur wenige hundert Leute gleichzeitig zocken gibts immernoch. Matrix Online oder Sims Online gibt es auch noch, also irgendwer muss es spielen. Es scheint sich eben doch zu rechnen.


----------



## nixahnung (7. Oktober 2008)

ja ja, die guten alten zeiten.

war das schön als wir die frauen noch an den haaren in die höhle zerrten und anschließend brabbelnd bei einem schönen stück mammut um´s lagerfeuer saßen!!

spaß bei seite, hier hören sich teilweise 17 jährige wie 80 jährige an! the good old times

entwicklung gehört dazu und das diese nicht immer in die gewünschte richtung geht sollte jeder wissen der noch ein wenig rl besitzt!

nostalgische gedanken schön! aber wer permanent meckert und heult und eigentlich die gesamte wow-entwicklung sch... findet, sollte sich lieber fragen warum er das noch macht!?!?!?!?
gibt´s nicht´s anderes???

please dont cry or say good bye


----------



## champy01 (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> haha da kennt sich wer aus. Schonmal an die PVP Waffen gedacht. Da ist es mir Latte ob da Abhärtung drauf ist. Hauptsache die DPS Zahl liegt über dem PVE Teil.



Die Waffen sind "wenn" das einzige was brauchbar für PvE ist und selbst hier gibt es in etwa vergleichbares. Und für die guten Waffen brauchste auch gute Wertungen die man ja nun auch nicht geschenkt bekommt.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Und S4 Spieler sind nicht unbesiegbar wie du das hier darstellst. Du solltest mehr BGs spielen und dir mal anschauen was Realität ist.



Haste schonmal gesehen wie 3 S1-S2 Schurken (Damagedealer) versuchen 1 Holy S4 Shami, Dudu oder Pala hauen ? Da kannste Du nebenbei ein Kaffe trinken gehen die machen fast garkein Schaden. S4 Equipte Spiele nuken alle Lowies um erzähl hier keine Märchen, zumal man S4 auch nicht geschenkt bekommt. Du solltest mal mehr WOW Spielen als Buffed zu lesen.


----------



## abszu (7. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Lieber Weichkeks Orange,
> leg dich einfach nochmal ins Bett und schlaf ncoh ne Runde. Vielleicht bist du danach besser aufgelegt.
> Sehe keinen Grund für deine Schärfe.
> 
> Gruss



Ich dagegen muss dem Softcake weitgehend rechtgeben. Eher sollten die "früher war alles besser"-Prediger mal ne Runde an die frische Luft gehen - das erhöht das Denkvermögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Haste schonmal gesehen wie 3 S1-S2 Schurken (Damagedealer) versuchen 1 Holy S4 Shami, Dudu oder Pala hauen ? Da kannste Du nebenbei ein Kaffe trinken gehen die machen fast garkein Schaden. S4 Equipte Spiele nuken alle Lowies um erzähl hier keine Märchen, zumal man S4 auch nicht geschenkt bekommt. Du solltest mal mehr WOW Spielen als Buffed zu lesen.



Sry hab letztes Wochenende 60 Alteracmarken gefarmt sowie 6000 Ruf bei den Horde Fraktionen durch Blut abgeben. In der Arena mag das vielleicht sein das du kein Land siehst aber in der offenen Feld Situation mach ich dir mit 2 blauen 70ern nen S4 Heiler tot. Und die Pre BC Zeiten sind vorbei als dich irgendeine Klasse töten konnte ohne das du 1 Punkt schaden gemacht hast.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Also kürzlich mußte ich mich ja in nem Thread belehren lassen das Eleschamis in größeren Raid nix anderes machen wie Blitzschlag! Der Hunter mit seiner "rotation" da doch noch ein wenig interessanter ist!

Wenn das so stimmt frag ich mich was an nem 40iger Raid so ungeheuer toll sein soll AUSSER das man in die Instanz reinkommt, sie säubert und Equip abstaubt!

Ich persönlich kann mich Terminlich nur ungeheuer schlecht für Raids festlegen! Aber wenn die so aussehen...pfffff

Ich würde mir SCHWERE 5er und 10er Instanzen wünschen in denen wieder JEDER Spieler mit all seinen Möglichkeiten gefragt ist! Und nicht einfach ein "Ja toll wir haben 100 Mann für den Raid zusammengekriegt!"

Lieber Klasse statt Masse!!

Man könnte Bosse so gestalten das sie bei jedem erneuten Instanzbesuch anders reagiern. Und es dann halt auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung drauf ankommt ob der Kampf etwas leichter oder um längen schwieriger wird! Dieses "unvorhersehbare" etwas erhöhen um auch wirklich jedem wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen das man sich auf seine Spielweise konzentrieren soll und nicht vielleicht nebenher noch Zeitung lesen, essen und telefonieren kann!

Das sind meine Wünsche & Vorstellungen für WotLK!

Damit sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad wieder anhebt und somit auch das Niveau!


----------



## Zia (7. Oktober 2008)

*@ Kieron*
Danke für diesen (großteils) qualitativen Thread! Deine Ausführungen und Empfindungen hinsichtlich der Entwicklung von WoW kann ich voll unterschreiben. Ich bin seit der WoW-Beta dabei, also ebenso Spieler der ersten Stunden. Ist das ein Privileg? Nein, aber es ist prägend und voller Erfahrungen in WoW, aller Art. Meine Gilde selbst ist klein geblieben, und das ist gut so. Wir kennen uns seit Jahren, mittlerweile auch persönlich, da gibt es keine Anonymität.
Vieles wurde hier schon gesagt, und dass dieser Thread überhaupt so ein Interesse hervorgerufen hat, zeigt doch ganz klar auf, dass dieses Thema am Herzen der meisten WoW-Spieler liegt. Die unnötigen Zwischenkommentare sind wie immer ärgerlich, zeigen aber genau die Art von gesellschaftlichen Sozialmangel auf, mit dem man sich ingame leider zu oft konfrontieren muss. Es ist vor allem sehr bitter mitanzusehen, dass sich Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut über pixeltechnische Erfolge definieren! Sich freuen, den Spielinhalt gepackt zu haben, ja klar, aber das als Status für die eigene Persönlichkeit festlegen? Andere Spieler werden diskriminiert, wenn sie nicht dementsprechend equiped sind etcpp. Wie im Leben oder, der Nachbar hat das tollere Auto. Nun, es liegt wohl in der Natur der Menschen, mit Neid und Mißgunst überall umsich zu werfen.

*Der Mangel an zwischenmenschlichen, vertretbaren Umgang ist meine größte Kritik, und diese gilt nicht dem Spieldesign von WoW, sondern dem was die Spieler innerhalb dieser Plattform daraus machen!*

Molten Core, Pre-BC Inhalte wurden hier schon ausführlich angesprochen. Bis heute ist nichts von den aktuellen Inhalten meinem Gefühl, das erste Mal Ragnaros mit meinem Raid besiegt zu haben, gleichgekommen, absolut nichts. 40 Menschen, die monatelang bis dahin gemeinsam gekämpft haben, und bei allen Wipes und Farmkrämpfen nie den Respekt voreinander verloren hatten. Zusammenhalt für das Erlebnis!  Natürlich waren und sind die epischen  Items als Belohnung nicht unwichtig, man darf sich zurecht darüber freuen. Ich will mich dahingehend gar nicht lange aufhalten, Kieron und auch andere haben hier schon vieles dazu treffend bemerkt. WoW selbst ist ein tolles Spiel, ich liebe es, ich liebe die epische Geschichte dahinter. Wieviele Spieler kennen die Storyline wirklich, wieviele Spieler interessieren sich dafür?

Mein Resüme bis dato = Masse statt Klasse. Und damit meine ich vor allem die menschliche Klasse, für die es leider keine Taktikguides, Anleitungen, HowTo's gibt, zumindest nicht in der Form, dass man für ein niveauvolles, hilfreiches, und vor allem respektvolles Miteinander in der World of Warcraft garantieren könnte. Es gibt sie noch, diese Spieler, und ab und dann trifft man auch ausserhalb der eigenen Gilde auf die kleinen, persönlichen Erfolgsmomente der Freundlichkeit ingame. Einer Fraktion, bei der es sich lohnt den Ruf zu steigern.

Mit den besten Grüßen an die WoW-Spieler, die sich mit Herz, Verstand und Menschlichkeit an diesem Spiel erfreuen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zia


----------



## Waldman (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, aber deine Wünsche für eine Entwicklung wirst du seitens Bliizard nicht finden, dazu steht der kommerzielle Erfolg zu hoch bei den Jungs. Wenn es Game auf Skill werden soll, dann verlieren sie effektiv Spieler und somit zahlende Kunden, in Zeiten von aufstrebenden Konkurrenten undenkbar. Daher wird ein Wechsel der Entwicklungsrichtung nicht stattfinden. 

MfG


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Waldmann,
das ist mir schon klar und ein Grund wieso ich wieder immer stärker und öfter wieder in Everquest zu finden bin. Mich stört an Blizzard aber die Ignoranz gegenüber den Leuten in WoW auf deren Rücken der Erfolg aufgebaut wurde. Ebenso das Versprechungen und Dinge die auch für Casuals etwas bringen würden wie Housing einfach nicht etabliert wird.

@ Polemik,
tut mir leid, aber auf das präsentierte niedrige Niveau das hier teils herrscht werde ich icht mehr reagieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> @ Waldmann,
> das ist mir schon klar und ein Grund wieso ich wieder immer stärker und öfter wieder in Everquest zu finden bin. Mich stört an Blizzard aber die Ignoranz gegenüber den Leuten in WoW auf deren Rücken der Erfolg aufgebaut wurde. Ebenso das Versprechungen und Dinge die auch für Casuals etwas bringen würden wie Housing einfach nicht etabliert wird.



Also Housing steht nicht sehr weit oben auf meiner Casual Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher Fliegen in Azeroth und Hero Mode für Classic Innies.

Housing ist etwas von dem ich vermute, dass es ein Strohfeuerhype ist. Was soll ich damit )


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also Housing steht nicht sehr weit oben auf meiner Casual Liste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Housing bietet wieder mehr Roleplay möglichkeiten, ebenso zusätzliche LAgerflächen für Gilden und Spieler.
Man könnte Housing so aufbauen, dass man auch Läden mieten kann und dort Waren anbieten kann als zusätzliches Rollenspielelement NEBEN dem Auktionshaus. Gibt genug Spiele in denen so etwas Koexistent ist, sehr gut angenommen wird und ich finde es hat was :-)

z.B. Tibia, Everquest, Everquest2, ...


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> die Ignoranz gegenüber den Leuten in WoW auf deren Rücken der Erfolg aufgebaut wurde.



Glaubst du das da wirklich? Das WoW auf dem Rücken der Hardcore Raider aufgebaut wurde?

WoW wurde aufgebaut auf dem Erfolg Blizzards mit anderen Topsellern und der Bedienfreundlichkeit.

Und meine ganz persönliche subjektive polemische Niedrigniveaumeinung ist das du diesen Thread aufgemacht hast weil du gefrustet bist von der vergeblichen Suche nach einer Gilde und vom Verhalten der Spieler. Da kann aber die Entwicklung von WoW nix dafür.


----------



## KunQ (7. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hat doch jetzt das Phasing entdeckt... Also sollte es auch netmehr soooweit davon entfernt sein, mit dem Housing.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Housing bietet wieder mehr Roleplay möglichkeiten



RP steht (leider) bei vielen "Casuals" ganz weit unten. Viele WoW Spieler wissen gar nicht was das ist. Deshalb bleibt WoW ein MMOG.
Ich selbst würde mir Housing sogar vor neuen Instanzen wünschen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Housing bietet wieder mehr Roleplay möglichkeiten, ebenso zusätzliche LAgerflächen für Gilden und Spieler.
> Man könnte Housing so aufbauen, dass man auch Läden mieten kann und dort Waren anbieten kann als zusätzliches Rollenspielelement NEBEN dem Auktionshaus. Gibt genug Spiele in denen so etwas Koexistent ist, sehr gut angenommen wird und ich finde es hat was :-)
> 
> z.B. Tibia, Everquest, Everquest2, ...



Roleplay spielt in WoW (leider) keine Rolle.
Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeit bietet eine Gildenbank genug

Das mit den eigenen Gildenläden finde ich allerdings eine echte Super Idee.
Quasi ein öffentliches Bankfach für den Verkauf mit festlegbaren Preisen. 
Die Frage wäre die Weschselwirkung mit dem AH..aber die Idee ist cool.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Glaubst du das da wirklich? Das WoW auf dem Rücken der Hardcore Raider aufgebaut wurde?
> 
> WoW wurde aufgebaut auf dem Erfolg Blizzards mit anderen Topsellern und der Bedienfreundlichkeit.
> 
> Und meine ganz persönliche subjektive polemische Niedrigniveaumeinung ist das du diesen Thread aufgemacht hast weil du gefrustet bist von der vergeblichen Suche nach einer Gilde und vom Verhalten der Spieler. Da kann aber die Entwicklung von WoW nix dafür.



Wenn du es dir so einfach machen willst damit deine Welt in Ordnung ist gerne. Ich schweife mal für dich in BWL ab.

Wer waren die ersten Spieler in WoW?
Hardcoregamer die zum Teil sogar angeworben worden sind aus Spielen wie Everquest. Man hatte für die Betaentwicklung eine der besten Everquestgilden gezielt angesprochen und versucht zu WoW zu bringen. Diese Leute und andere Hardcore Gamer anderer MMORPGs haben dann weitere Leute für WoW mobilisiert durch Mundpropaganda. Diese Leute haben de facto das Rückgrat gebildet.
In Zahlen bedeutet das, dass diese Leute neben ihrem eigenen CashValue zusätzlichen Wert durch ihre Empfehlungen und Referenzen gegeben haben. Diese Leute (Hardcore / Pro wie auch immer) haben von Anfang an positiven Wert generiert. Sie haben nicht nur ein Spiel gekauft, waren aktive Betatester sondern haben auch weitere Leute hinzugebracht, diese Leute zum Teil auch in Gilden gebunden und damit zum Verbleib dieser Spieler beigetragen.
Ein Casual hätte NIEMALS diese Wirkung gehabt. Der hätte gesagt, schönes Spiel aber mir zu schwer, da bin ich ja nicht in 12h direkt König, Held und wäre wieder gegangen. die Casuals kamen und kommen wegen Mundpropaganda mittlerweile auch durch andere Casuals und dem Bekanntheitsgrad von WoW.

Topseller:
Jedes MMORPG schaut sich von anderen etwas ab, sei es STeuerung, Questsystem, Kampfsystem - da stellt WoW keine Ausnahme oder Besondersheit da. Die Ausnahme bei WoW ist das man hier den Leuten in den Arsch kriecht. Heulen genug Leute rum das sie nicht in der Lage sind einen Encounter zu besiegen nerft man ihn halt, löscht Gruppen aus Instanzen und so weiter. Andere Games haben da mehr Rückgrat. WoW ist auch das einzige Spiel das neue Instanzen und Bosse 1:1 übernimmt und nicht wie  z.B. bei EVerquest noch sehr stark verändert vor dem going release. Bei EQ ist es nicht möglich einen Boss auf dem Testrealm in Perfektion zu üben um ja der erste zu sein wie Nihilum und Co es machen. 

Meine persönlichen BC Gildenerfahrungen und die Verschlechterung des Klimas sind nur ein Teil meiner Kritik, du machst es dir zu einfach indem du es nur darauf abstellst, es ist für Casuals aber zugleich auch die einfachste Lösung da man sich ja dann mit der Thematik und Kritik nicht zu beschäftigen braucht.


----------



## Cybereule (7. Oktober 2008)

Open PvP gibts heute noch,nicht in Haala oder so,sondern z.B. in den west. Pessis einfach mal die Ally Base plattmachn kurz Kaffe trinken und es ist dor voll wenn du ned nachgibst


----------



## Fearforfun (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich dir echt nit anschließen ich fand es vor bc ziemlich...
wenn man keine gilde hinbekommen hat die genug member hatten konnte man das raiden auch vergessen und das pvp war richtig schlimm da man (bei der allianz) stunden lange wartezeit mehrmals am tag ein bg machen musste allein um auf rang 14 zu bleiben geschweige denn dort hinzu kommen ^^
Und wer kann es einem verübel wenn ich sage das waren damals wirklich viele hartz4 empfänger mit dem rang da mann als schüler (um 3 zuhause um 21:00 ins bett +hausaufgaben und sonstige unternehmungen) oder mit mehr als 9 Stunden arbeit am tag schon sehr sehr sehr hart war (auf seiten allianz).
Und wer sagt eig. das mitt bc alle gilden zu puren item run gilden geworden sind ich habe weder vor noch nach bc einen großen unterschied gemerkt auf die items waren sowieso immer alle geil schließlich wollen die spieler belohnt werden und mit der comunity biste villi einfach in der falschen gilde in meiner hab ich das problem nit.


----------



## Estren (7. Oktober 2008)

DU hast vergessen, das die BC Bosse jetzt ALLE nochmal 30% weniger Leben haben, da wirds auch wieder einfacher. Und wie du sagtest: Um In WoW "was tolles" zu sein, braucht man nur Zeit, kein können. Wer geht denn noch Magtheridon oder Gruul wenn er sich ins AV stellen kann um sich S2 zu holen? 


Ich zähl jetzt mal die "N"s in deiNem beitrag, ist mir Nämlich start aufgefalleN das es davoN viele gibt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wer waren die ersten Spieler in WoW?
> Hardcoregamer die zum Teil sogar angeworben worden sind aus Spielen wie Everquest. Man hatte für die Betaentwicklung eine der besten Everquestgilden gezielt angesprochen und versucht zu WoW zu bringen. Diese Leute und andere Hardcore Gamer anderer MMORPGs haben dann weitere Leute für WoW mobilisiert durch Mundpropaganda. Diese Leute haben de facto das Rückgrat gebildet.
> In Zahlen bedeutet das, dass diese Leute neben ihrem eigenen CashValue zusätzlichen Wert durch ihre Empfehlungen und Referenzen gegeben haben. Diese Leute (Hardcore / Pro wie auch immer) haben von Anfang an positiven Wert generiert. Sie haben nicht nur ein Spiel gekauft, waren aktive Betatester sondern haben auch weitere Leute hinzugebracht, diese Leute zum Teil auch in Gilden gebunden und damit zum Verbleib dieser Spieler beigetragen.
> Ein Casual hätte NIEMALS diese Wirkung gehabt. Der hätte gesagt, schönes Spiel aber mir zu schwer, da bin ich ja nicht in 12h direkt König, Held und wäre wieder gegangen. die Casuals kamen und kommen wegen Mundpropaganda mittlerweile auch durch andere Casuals und dem Bekanntheitsgrad von WoW.




Mir persönlich ist es völlig gleichgültig welche Gilden warum in welcher Beta was gemacht habe.
Wenn ich zum Bäcker gehe und mir zwei Brötchen kaufe, will ich auch nicht wissen, welcher Bäcker wie aufopferungsvoll wann an der Entwicklung dieser Brötchen beteiligt war. Ich tausche Geld gegen Leistung ...Ende.

Genau so sehe ich WoW. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass andere das anders sehen, aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem.

Und ob Nihilum irgendeinen Boss vorher üben können oder nicht, hat für mich als Casual der erst durch die ewigen Fan-Boy Diskussionen hier überhaupt erfahren hat was Nihilum überhaupt ist, auch Null Bedeutung.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir so einfach machen willst damit deine Welt in Ordnung ist gerne. Ich schweife mal für dich in BWL ab.
> 
> Wer waren die ersten Spieler in WoW?
> Hardcoregamer die zum Teil sogar angeworben worden sind aus Spielen wie Everquest. Man hatte für die Betaentwicklung eine der besten Everquestgilden gezielt angesprochen und versucht zu WoW zu bringen. Diese Leute und andere Hardcore Gamer anderer MMORPGs haben dann weitere Leute für WoW mobilisiert durch Mundpropaganda. Diese Leute haben de facto das Rückgrat gebildet.
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht echt das ein paar hundert EX Everquest Hardcore Zocker, Millionen von Spielern zu WoW durch Mundpropaganda gelockt haben?
Diese Millionen Spieler kamen weil Blizzard Diablo 2, Warcraft 3 und Starcraft gemacht haben. Mit Diablo hat man einen eigenen neuen Genre Typus geschaffen (oder wiederbelebt). Mit Starcraft und Warcraft 3 hatte man sehr gute Echtzeitstrategietitel herausgebracht. Durch Nutzung des Warcraft Universums hatte man auch eine bereits bekannte Welt mit Story usw. Hätte Blizzard vielleicht noch einen erfolgreichen Shooter herausgebracht gäbs heute wahrscheinlich 15 Mio Abonnenten. 
Bei WoW ist alles durch die Bank eingestiegen und nicht nur wie früher Spieler von Rollenspielen. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Abonnenten es geben würde wenn jemand ein Counterstrike MMOG auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich würde mir SCHWERE 5er und 10er Instanzen wünschen




wird es doch mit wotlk geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hatte deiner Meinung also direkt von Beginn an Millionen von Spieler? Gut, dann erledigen sich alle Diskussionen darüber.


----------



## Cressari (7. Oktober 2008)

Xerror schrieb:


> Sehr nett geschrieben =)
> Ich stehe da auch voll und ganz hinter dir...BC und Wotkl sind einfach Mist...vorallem die Verienfachung für Gelegenheitsspieler...



Ja is schon Scheisse dass es da Leute gibt, die die Frechheit besitzen zu arbeiten und dann auch noch WoW spielen wollen. Scheiss Casuals, gell. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es die Casuals sind, die Euch Schule/Studium/Hartz4 finanzieren??? Mit ihren beschissen hohen Steuern und Abgaben nämlich! Aber gerade die Casuals sind es, die WoW Richtung WAR (deutlich casual-freundlicher) verlassen. Bald seid ihr wieder unter Euch, Blizzard merkts dann auch irgendwann und das nächste Addon ("Revenge of the Powergamer" wär n schöner Name) macht WoW wieder zu dem Zeitfresser, der Euren Tag gänzlich ausfüllt!


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> Ja is schon Scheisse dass es da Leute gibt, die die Frechheit besitzen zu arbeiten und dann auch noch WoW spielen wollen. Scheiss Casuals, gell. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es die Casuals sind, die Euch Schule/Studium/Hartz4 finanzieren??? Mit ihren beschissen hohen Steuern und Abgaben nämlich! Aber gerade die Casuals sind es, die WoW Richtung WAR (deutlich casual-freundlicher) verlassen. Bald seid ihr wieder unter Euch, Blizzard merkts dann auch irgendwann und das nächste Addon ("Revenge of the Powergamer" wär n schöner Name) macht WoW wieder zu dem Zeitfresser, der Euren Tag gänzlich ausfüllt!



Ich finde die Gerüchte und Polemik von Gelegenheitsspielern immer wieder interessant. Ich habe eine eigene Firma, studiere zusätzlich und habe sogar ein Privatleben. Ich kann nur für mich reden, aber wir haben die Erfolge geschafft ohne das darunter etwas anderes Leiden musste und nicht mit  24/7 Playtime. Aber in deine Propaganda paßt das natürlich nicht rein.


----------



## BoboEGR (7. Oktober 2008)

Zia schrieb:


> *@ Zia*
> Wir kennen uns seit Jahren, mittlerweile auch persönlich, da gibt es keine Anonymität.
> 
> ...
> ...



*/signed*

Ich bin auch den Weg gegangen, Gilde aus der WoW (Classic) Open BETA  ==> RAID Gilde ==> Kleine Gilde (Wirkliche Freunde, die sich untereinander verstehen und keinen Hang haben, nur die besten Poser auf dem Server sein zu wollen). Und gerade unserer kleinen gemeinschaftlichen Gilde kommt WotLK sehr entgehen. Gute Sachen aus BC (Heros) und neue, feine Sachen (10'er RAIDS) aus WotLK, Ergebnis für uns: Wir werden mit dem Addon Riesen Spass haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ohne das wir zwangsweise zu einer anonyomen Riesengilde verkommen.

*@Waldman*



> Also ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen, aber deine Wünsche für eine Entwicklung wirst du seitens Bliizard nicht finden, dazu steht der kommerzielle Erfolg zu hoch bei den Jungs.



Sehe ich persönlich nicht so. Der kommerzielle Erfolg ist momentan schon da, jetzt gilt es, dieser breiten zahlenden Masse ein Spiel zu geben, in dem *ALLE!* Spass haben können, nicht nur die *PRO* Gamer.

*@Kieron*


> Wer waren die ersten Spieler in WoW?
> Hardcoregamer die zum Teil sogar angeworben worden sind aus Spielen wie Everquest. Man hatte für die Betaentwicklung eine der besten Everquestgilden gezielt angesprochen und versucht zu WoW zu bringen. Diese Leute und andere Hardcore Gamer anderer MMORPGs haben dann weitere Leute für WoW mobilisiert durch Mundpropaganda. Diese Leute haben de facto das Rückgrat gebildet.
> ...
> Mich stört an Blizzard aber die Ignoranz gegenüber den Leuten in WoW auf deren Rücken der Erfolg aufgebaut wurde



OMG, wo bitte ist dies die Grundlage des Erfolges von WoW? Genau diese Art von Spielern hätte doch fast dafür gesorgt, dass WoW zum sinnlosen RAID Content verkommt, dessen Spielerbasis mit der heutigen nicht vergleichbar wäre. Warum wohl hat Blizzard nach den 40'er Materialschlachten den Chefdesigner getauscht? Weil die andere, breite Masse der Spieler fast ins Abseits gerutscht wäre. 

Ich kanns nur wiederholen, ich weine diesen Zeiten keine einzige Träne mehr nach, obwohl ich (dumm wie ich war), mich auch daran beteiligt habe. Dieses stupide Abfarmen der Instanzen, zum Glück hat Blizzard erkannt, dass dies nicht Sinn der WoW Gemeinschaft sein kann.

Und Mundpropaganda und Spieler anzegogen? Häh? Der Großteil der Spieler wurde (und wird) durch die beste PR aller Zeiten zu WoW angelockt, die offenen BETA Tests. Schonmal aufgefallen das Blizz (fast) keine Werbung für WotLK macht? Und trotzdem werden 11.5 Millionen Spieler das Addon kaufen (und die CE war in nicht mal einer Stunde ausverkauft). Und der Großteil dieser Leute sind keine *Hardcore Gamer*. Zum Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Xerror


> Ich stehe da auch voll und ganz hinter dir...BC und Wotkl sind einfach Mist...vorallem die Verienfachung für Gelegenheitsspieler...



<Polemik an>Na denn, Abo kündigen und mit WoW aufhören...</Polemik aus>
Wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern, vorher wurden die Casual Gamer beschimpft und ausgelacht, weil sie nicht in T3 Sachen durch die Gegend rannten. Und nun scheint den Pro Gamern (argh, eigentlich hasse ich diese Einstufung von Spielern) wohl auch nichts mehr einzufallen.

Nun sag uns doch mal im Detail, welche Vereinfachungen denn so für Gelegenheitsspieler dein persönliches Spielerlebnis so zerstören? *lauscht*


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Oktober 2008)

Genau!
Total dickes /sign!!!
Früher war WoW echt noch anspruchsvoll und war trotzdem total gut und viele hatten daran spaß.
Jetzt ist es echt lasch und auch zu einfach. Ich vermisse auch früher im Jägerchannel im TS bei meinen alten Kompanen rumzudiskutieren, was man besser machen kann, wie man was machen muss im Raid usw. (Fast jede Klasse hatte bei uns damals einen eigenen TS channel, da 40 Mann auf einem Haufen zu krass waren).
Es wurde alles zerstört mit der Arena/PvP kagge... Damals musste man sich beschränken und das war auch gut so, denn dann sah man bei Spielern, was sie wirklich erreichen wollten.
Wie stolz ich war, als wir das erste mal Instructor down hatten, nach Monaten Taktikbesprechung, trys und gefarme für drinks usw.
Oder in AQ 40, wo ich sehr lange brauchte um mir mein Ressi equip zu erfarmen, es hat genervt, aber es forderte anspruch und deswegen habe ich es gemacht.
Damals hatten wir auch mehrere Gildenbündnisse und ich kannte von den 60 Leuten aus unserer Gilde, alle mit persönlichem Namen/Spitznamen usw., aber bc hat alles auseinander gerissen. 

Aber andererseits ist es nur ein Spiel, man sollte sich nicht so drüber aufregen und einerseits kann ich von Glück reden, dass bc so schlecht ist, denn sonst würde ich nur noch vor dem Pc sitzen, dank bc zock ich fast gar kein WoW mehr.


----------



## Cressari (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gerüchte und Polemik von Gelegenheitsspielern immer wieder interessant. Ich habe eine eigene Firma, studiere zusätzlich und habe sogar ein Privatleben. Ich kann nur für mich reden, aber wir haben die Erfolge geschafft ohne das darunter etwas anderes Leiden musste und nicht mit  24/7 Playtime. Aber in deine Propaganda paßt das natürlich nicht rein.



WAS für Erfolge?


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte deiner Meinung also direkt von Beginn an Millionen von Spieler? Gut, dann erledigen sich alle Diskussionen darüber.



Er hat lediglich bestritten dass, die Spieler alle durch die Beta Gilden angelockt wurden.

Ich bin am Release Tag rein und zwar einzig und allein weil ich vorher D2 gezockt habe!
Und so ist es vielen gegangen die ich kenne!
Nix Mundpropaganda!


----------



## Madrake (7. Oktober 2008)

was ich noch hinzufügen will...

- frühers konnte man sich mit Elixieren und Tränken einfach so zuballern^^ - heute nur ein Trank oder 2 Elixiere (kA ob der TE das erwähnt hatte - hab nur stichworthaltig überflogen)

^das fand ich wirklich super^^ - wenn das Equip noch nicht so passte, kompensierte man es mit Elixieren und Tränken aus

z.B. Heiler hatten...

Elixier des Adpeten, Elixier der Heilkraft, Elixier + Int + Wille, Elixier Manareg, Elixier + Ausdauer usw.

Tanks in BWL hatten zum Teil bis zu drei Fläschchen intus - aber die Famerei für die Mats hat die Gilde zusammengetragen, und nicht jeder einzeln für sich selber gefarmt (wie es zum Teil heute so ist)



und ja das ist wirklich /sign @ TE


----------



## Yoranox (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind eine 10 mann fun gilde aus RL bekannten.wir gehen alle noch zur schule und uns freut,das wir mit wotlk ALLE innis besichtigen können mit unserem kleinen setup. 
ich finde die entwicklung persöhnlich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (7. Oktober 2008)

Sry Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. Oktober 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> WAS für Erfolge?



Wir reden hier von Erfolgen in einem Game. Einem Game das ich aus Spaß spiele. Erfolge wären also z.B. Server First Kills (damals bildete man sich darauf etwas ein, heute ist mir das egal), den PreBC Content clear (MC /BWL /Naxx / AQ20 / aq40 / ZG / Weltbosse) zu haben, den BC Content (SSC, FDS, 10er, Sunwell, BT) clear zu haben. 

Ich verabschiede mich nun aus der Diskussion. Was ich sagen wollte habe ich gesagt, es driftet mir zu sehr in Polemik, Propaganda und "guter Spieler vs. böser Spieler" ab.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte deiner Meinung also direkt von Beginn an Millionen von Spieler? Gut, dann erledigen sich alle Diskussionen darüber.



Ja Blizzard hatte Millionen von Spielern die Starcraft, Diablo 1+2 sowie die Warcraft Reihe gespielt haben. 
Schlecht ist, das du dazu nichts mehr sagen willst.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er hat lediglich bestritten dass, die Spieler alle durch die Beta Gilden angelockt wurden.
> 
> Ich bin am Release Tag rein und zwar einzig und allein weil ich vorher D2 gezockt habe!
> Und so ist es vielen gegangen die ich kenne!
> Nix Mundpropaganda!



Vielen Dank Ohrensammler.

Du bist der "typische" mit WoW in die MMORPG-Welt Einsteiger für mich. (Wenn ich dich mal so nennen darf.)


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Erfolgen in einem Game. Einem Game das ich aus Spaß spiele. Erfolge wären also z.B. Server First Kills (damals bildete man sich darauf etwas ein, heute ist mir das egal), den PreBC Content clear (MC /BWL /Naxx / AQ20 / aq40 / ZG / Weltbosse) zu haben, den BC Content (SSC, FDS, 10er, Sunwell, BT) clear zu haben.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich nun aus der Diskussion. Was ich sagen wollte habe ich gesagt, es driftet mir zu sehr in Polemik, Propaganda und "guter Spieler vs. böser Spieler" ab.



Du verabschiedest dich, weil du es den Gegenwind nicht vertragen kannst, das ist alles.
Sehr schade!


----------



## BoboEGR (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Erfolgen in einem Game. Einem Game das ich aus Spaß spiele. Erfolge wären also z.B. Server First Kills (damals bildete man sich darauf etwas ein, heute ist mir das egal), den PreBC Content clear (MC /BWL /Naxx / AQ20 / aq40 / ZG / Weltbosse) zu haben, den BC Content (SSC, FDS, 10er, Sunwell, BT) clear zu haben.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich nun aus der Diskussion. Was ich sagen wollte habe ich gesagt, es driftet mir zu sehr in Polemik, Propaganda und "guter Spieler vs. böser Spieler" ab.



Schade, ich zitiere mich mal selbst (kann man ruhig an alle Pro Gamer richten):



> Nun sag uns doch mal im Detail, welche Vereinfachungen denn so für Gelegenheitsspieler dein persönliches Spielerlebnis so zerstören? *lauscht*



Aber egal, meiner kleinen, freundschaftlichen und netten Gilde wird das Addon WotLK massig Spass machen, und es gibt trotzdem genug Sachen, die den Pro Gamern Freude machen werden, inkl. First Server Kills.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Ohrensammler.
> 
> Du bist der "typische" mit WoW in die MMORPG-Welt Einsteiger für mich. (Wenn ich dich mal so nennen darf.)



Jo, darfst du, weils stimmt.

Ich habe vorher mal in UO reingeschnuppert, war mir aber viel zu umständlich.

Ich habe am Anfang auch verzweifelt den Speicherknopp gesucht *zugeb*
Und dass ich nicht alle Quest alleine machen konnte hat mich auch gestört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön war, dass ich keine Exp. verloren habe wenn ich tot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cressari (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich nun aus der Diskussion. Was ich sagen wollte habe ich gesagt, es driftet mir zu sehr in Polemik, Propaganda und "guter Spieler vs. böser Spieler" ab.



Wenn man nix mehr zu sagen hat, packt man die Keule (Kampfrhetorik) aus, benutzt bööööse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Worte wie Polemik und Propaganda (wegen Dir nenne ich mich jetzt nicht Dr. Goebbels) und verduftet. Naja, was solls. Gratz zu Deinen Erfolgen!


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gerüchte und Polemik von Gelegenheitsspielern immer wieder interessant. Ich habe eine eigene Firma, studiere zusätzlich und habe sogar ein Privatleben. Ich kann nur für mich reden, aber wir haben die Erfolge geschafft ohne das darunter etwas anderes Leiden musste und nicht mit  24/7 Playtime. Aber in deine Propaganda paßt das natürlich nicht rein.



Ich finde jemanden der so ein geiles Reallife hat (mit eigener Firma, Möglichkeit zum Studium) und dann von "Erfolgen" redet ziemlich wunderlich.

PS: WoW ist für mich kein "Über"spiel. Es ist eher mittelmäßig, wird aber mit jedem Patch besser. "Über"spiele aus dem Genre MMOG waren für mich Ultima Online und Planetside. Nur leider leider sind diese Spiele nicht mehr "Massive Multiplayer". Wenn ein Spiel kommt das sich so spielt wie die beiden, wo auch wieder genug Leute mitspielen dann motte ich WoW auch ein. Der ganz normale Spielekreislauf.


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja Blizzard hatte Millionen von Spielern die Starcraft, Diablo 1+2 sowie die Warcraft Reihe gespielt haben.
> Schlecht ist, das du dazu nichts mehr sagen willst.



Wenn ich nicht irre war die erste Auflage von WOW etwa 400.000 Keys. Mitte April kam dann nochmal soviel dazu und die Community schrie auf, weil die Server nicht mehr standhielten. 
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das WOW nach einem Jahr 2 Millionen Abonnenten meldete.


----------



## Slavery (7. Oktober 2008)

Das kann ja alles ganz toll gewesen sein - DAMALS...
Ich gebs zu ich war nich dabei ich spiel seit Okt. 2006 aber ich war noch nich Level 60 als BC rauskam, also hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie es Pre BC war...
Wahrscheinlich ist es schlechter geworden...aber das ewige "Ähh die blöden Casuals machen unser Spiel kaputt" - Rumgeweine ist echt unerträglich!
Das soll jetz nicht heissen, lieber TE, das du arbeitslos bist, weil du im Endcontent unterwegs bist / warst, aber es haben vielleicht nich alle soviel Zeit wie du...und auch als Casual will man Erfolg haben, ob du´s glaubst oder nich...

Ach ja, vergiss nich, Casuals zahlen genau den gleichen Betrag jeden Monat um ein bisschen Abwechslung in den manchmal so grauen Alltag zu bringen!

Also hör auf zu weinen und nimm die Dinge so wie sie kommen...kannst ja doch nichts dran ändern!


----------



## mystikz (7. Oktober 2008)

kann dir nur zustimmen bc hat wirklich alles kaputt gemacht...davor war ich auch recht erfolgreichem raid unterwegs...der zu bc dann leider zerbrach weil leute gingen etc...

mc , bwl, aq waren schöne zeiten so schön das mir sogar noch mein tear sets aufhebe und auf der bank lager ...glaub bc items verklopp ich alles ohne drüber nachzudenken...


----------



## riggedi (7. Oktober 2008)

Diese ständige Schwarz-Weiss Malerei:
Es gibt noch etliche Grauzonen zwischen "Pro-Gamern" und den "Casuals". Da bin ich sicherlich keine Ausnahme. Spielen tu ich zwar (fast) täglich ab abends 19 Uhr oder auch mal später aber ich gehe mind. 2-3x raiden pro Woche (SSC und FDS). Wir sind keine Raidgilde, weil wir es nicht sein wollen! Aber dennoch möchten wir nicht "nur" Hero´s und Kara machen. Wir sind weder das eine noch das andere und bestimmt kein Einzelfall.

Riggedi


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Das kann ja alles ganz toll gewesen sein - DAMALS...
> Ich gebs zu ich war nich dabei ich spiel seit Okt. 2006 aber ich war noch nich Level 60 als BC rauskam, also hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie es Pre BC war...
> Wahrscheinlich ist es schlechter geworden...aber das ewige "Ähh die blöden Casuals machen unser Spiel kaputt" - Rumgeweine ist echt unerträglich!
> Das soll jetz nicht heissen, lieber TE, das du arbeitslos bist, weil du im Endcontent unterwegs bist / warst, aber es haben vielleicht nich alle soviel Zeit wie du...und auch als Casual will man Erfolg haben, ob du´s glaubst oder nich...
> ...



Ich bin z.B. auch Gelegenheitsspieler und mich ärgert es ziemlich, das alles immer leichter wird. Ich raide seit Jahren nicht mehr weil es mich zuviel Zeit kostete, aber durch die heroics hab ich letzes Jahr viel Spass gehabt. Inzwischen ist alles Pipifax und jetzt wird nochmal alles vereinfacht wie ich gehört hab.

Ich komm mir vor wie ein Skifahrer, dem sie die reservierte Buckelpiste planiert haben und jetzt ists ein Idiotenhügel. ;-)

Ob die pösen Casuals daran Schuld sind? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre war die erste Auflage von WOW etwa 400.000 Keys. Mitte April kam dann nochmal soviel dazu und die Community schrie auf, weil die Server nicht mehr standhielten.
> Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das WOW nach einem Jahr 2 Millionen Abonnenten meldete.



1 Jahr WoW 
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/gaming_fun/arch...aft_abonnenten/


----------



## Slavery (7. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ich bin z.B. auch Gelegenheitsspieler und mich ärgert es ziemlich, das alles immer leichter wird. Ich raide seit Jahren nicht mehr weil es mich zuviel Zeit kostete, aber durch die heroics hab ich letzes Jahr viel Spass gehabt. Inzwischen ist alles Pipifax und jetzt wird nochmal alles vereinfacht wie ich gehört hab.
> 
> Ich komm mir vor wie ein Skifahrer, dem sie die reservierte Buckelpiste planiert haben und jetzt ists ein Idiotenhügel. ;-)
> 
> Ob die pösen Casuals daran Schuld sind? Keine Ahnung.



Klar, ich versteh dich schon, Full-Epic zu sein heisst heutzutage gar nichts und es geht viel zu einfach...

Mich nervt nur das die Casuals immer als kleine Heulsusen dargestellt werden, die alles geschenkt haben wollen...ich persönlich hab mich noch nie beschwert...mir wärs lieber, wenn ein Epic auch wirklich noch episch wär!


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> 1 Jahr WoW
> http://www.pcwelt.de/start/gaming_fun/arch...aft_abonnenten/




Das war erst als Asien kam. In europa und Amerika gingen die Zahlen eher in meine Richtung  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft


----------



## Lerai (7. Oktober 2008)

jaja früher war alles besser......


----------



## -Therion- (7. Oktober 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Das war erst als Asien kam. In europa und Amerika gingen die Zahlen eher in meine Richtung  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft



Erstes Wochenende in Europa 380.000 mal verkauft. Davor bereits in den USA 700.000 mal verkauft.

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=29895


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (7. Oktober 2008)

> Ein WoW in dem Bosse noch Herausforderungen sind und nicht pures Fallobst für jeden Casual damit der auch ja vor lauter Geheule seine Rüstung direkt am Eingang abholen kann ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen.



Siehst du das so? Ich denke nicht, dass Bosse wie Kil´Jaeden keine Herausforderung bieten.
Auch bei WotLK wird es genug Bosse geben, die man nicht gleich beim 1. Versuch besiegen wird.


----------



## Viorel (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das sehr gut, habe die Zeiten auch miterlebt und würde mir doch wünschen, dass viele Sachen genau so werden wie früher auch. Super beschrieben, ich sehe es auch genau so


----------



## mendozino (7. Oktober 2008)

*off topic*


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Was will ich?*
> Ich will endlich wieder ein Spiel, ein WoW mit Anspruch. Ein WoW in dem Bosse noch Herausforderungen sind und nicht pures Fallobst für jeden Casual damit der auch ja vor lauter Geheule seine Rüstung direkt am Eingang abholen kann ohne sich anstrengen zu müssen. Ich will das die Gleichmacherei von PVE / PVP / eSport beendet wird und man sich wieder entscheiden muss was man will - eSport oder PVE!
> Ich will, dass das Miteinander gestärkt wird durch Events und auch die private Komponente durch ein Gildenhousing sowie Private Housing gestärkt wird. Ich will das GMs stärker durchgreifen gegen das sinkende Niveau im Chat, gegen permanente Beleidgungen, Flames, Verleumdungen und Gespamme in themenfremden Channel.



och ja das wär schön =(


----------



## McMo007 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe da gar kein Problem damit!!
> Vorn mir aus kann Blizz es auch so einrichten, dass Casuals nur 10% vom Spiel sehen.
> 
> Das ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung die Blizz trifft, da fragen die mich eh nicht.
> ...


Genau deswegen wird Blizzard das wohl so machen, Die Nachfrage nach einem eher leichten WoW ist größer als die an einem (Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich inbalanceten) schweren WoW.


Schreib weiter solche Teste ~Kieron~, aber beachte folgendes:


Du kannst nicht immer weiter meckern, nichts hält für immer. Finde dich damit ab. Deine Ansprüche steigen, Blizzard hat bald alle Ideen verwendet. 
Nicht jedes Fahrzeug von VW ist ein Verkaufsschlager geworden.
Nicht jeder hier geschriebene Satz ist ein Geistesblitz.
Nicht jedes Spiel (auch nicht von Blizzard) wird ein Mega-Hit.

Aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.

Hör mit WoW auf wenn dir das nicht mehr passt, oder versuch es zu ändern.

Aber erwarte nicht zuviel.


----------



## sarika (7. Oktober 2008)

wie mans macht ists nicht richtig, so kommt es mir vor wenn ich die ganzen einträge hier lese. der eine will alles wieder beim alten haben, dem andern ist noch nicht leicht genug.......
ich habe leider auch erst letztes jahr angefangen zu spielen und ja ich hab mir meine ausrüstung auch großteils über marken gehohlt, aber für bestimmte klassen ist die auswahl an rüstung nicht wirklich groß und nach nem halben jahr kara gehen möchte man auch mal veränderung sehen an seiner ausrüstung, vorallem wenn man kara nicht mehr sehen kann. dadurch konnte ich auch mal in die 25er wie fds und ssc reinschnuppern, aber es fehlt mir einfach die zeit 3-4 mal die woche zu raiden zweimal sollte doch auch reichen, aber das macht keine raidgilde mit also landet man in einer fungilde die vielleicht einmal die woche in ne 25er geht.
ich denke man sollte alles von beiden seiten betrachten und nicht immer nur das negative. habe auch schon erfahren müssen, daß die "alten" bosse nicht ohne sind, die meisten schafft man auch auf 70 nur mit bestimmten taktiken, sonst wipt man da genauso.
und zwischen pvp und pve sollte ein größerer unterschied sein, wenn man mal in ein bg geht oder arena macht und kein Sx set hat, hat man eh schon verloren, und das ist das was mir da manchmal stinkt, deshalb lass ichs in der zwischenzeit lieber bleiben und meine 14k ehre vergammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das perfeke zwischendrin wird es nie geben, das alle zufrieden sind, sondern es wird immer welche geben die was zu meckern haben. aber man sollte wenigsten versuchen kompromisse zu schliesen womit alle einig sind.


----------



## McMo007 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich habe da gar kein Problem damit!!
> Vorn mir aus kann Blizz es auch so einrichten, dass Casuals nur 10% vom Spiel sehen.
> 
> Das ist eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung die Blizz trifft, da fragen die mich eh nicht.
> ...


Genau deswegen wird Blizzard das wohl so machen, Die Nachfrage nach einem eher leichten WoW ist größer als die an einem (Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich inbalanceten) schweren WoW.

Schreib weiter solche Teste ~Kieron~, aber beachte folgendes:

Du kannst nicht immer weiter meckern, nichts hält für immer. Finde dich damit ab. Deine Ansprüche steigen, Blizzard hat bald alle Ideen verwendet.

Nicht jedes Fahrzeug von VW ist ein Verkaufsschlager geworden.
Nicht jeder hier geschriebene Satz ist ein Geistesblitz.
Nicht jedes Spiel (auch nicht von Blizzard) wird ein Mega-Hit.

Aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.

Erwarte also nicht zuviel.


----------



## pixler (7. Oktober 2008)

Hm ich persönlich fande wow pre bc auch hübscher, man kannte die leute vom server besser man stand mit anderen gilden in guten kontakt.Durch bc hat sich viel verändert. Schlimm sind die 25er raids, für mich einfach zu wenig leute, 40 waren schon ok, klar der loot war mies, 3-4 teile pro boss auf 40 man ist wenig, das hätte man verbessern können, aber gleich 15 raidplätze zu streichen. Manche klassen finden kaum noch berücksichtigung. Pre bc konnte man in mc oder bwl die letzten 4-5 plätze immer mit irgendwelchen beliebigen ddlern vollkriegen. Außerdem gabs da noch richtige bosse die abgesehen von ihren skills auch optisch was hergaben ( Ragnaros, Onyxia, Ossirian oder Nefarian). Nicht solch winzige naga, blutelfen oder trolle. In bc hat jede klasse ihre eigene aufgabe zugeschrieben bekommen udn manche klassen kommen in raids halt zu kurz. Da wünscht man sich doch die alten 40er raids zurüßck. Doch die sind für immer weg, da auch anderen mmorpgs die 25er raids eingeführt haben ( wahlweise auch 24). Naja mal sehen was kommt ^^


----------



## Chronus11 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin einer dieser leute die für pvp zu faul sind und für pve hab ich nit den skill...

ABER ich poste GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL nirgenwo nach nerfs...
ich habe nichts gegen die herrausforderung und wenn ich einen boss nicht schaffe versuche ich in so lange bis ich es kann ich weigere mich auserdem irgendwelche guides zu benutzen...

zur pre-bc zeit kann ich nichts sagen da ich da noch nicht gespielt habe aber mir fällt unheimlich auf das pre-bc bosse wesentlich schwerer zu schaffen waren (habe diese erfahrung aus Fun-Raids...) den selbst wenn eine grubbe mit T4-6 AQ40 nicht schafft weil die Taktik vom vorletzten boss zu kompliziert ist zeugt das davon das wahrscheinlich 99% der leute ihren skill pre-bc erlangt haben und sich danach nurnoch beschweren das es zu leicht is...

Das wollte ich auch mal irgendwo loswerden:
Das pre-Bc ehre zeug ist wesentlich stylischer (Vor allem die waffen XD )


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

ach jaaa was war das schön damals *schwärm*

Man kam on, die Vögelein zwitscherten eifrig und bauten ihre Nestlein.
Die Sonne lachte schelmisch vom Himmel den kein Wölkchen trübte.

Während man sich auf den Weg zum AH machte, wurde man rechts und links von lauter strahlenden, freundlichen Gesichtern ge- und begrüßt.
"Hallo Ohr, na alles senkrecht?" "Ein schöner tag heute oder ?" "Ist das nicht ein Wetter zum Helden zeugen?"

Gut gelaunt sprach man den Auktionator an.
Man kaufte ein bisschen ein, natürlich zu fairen Preisen, die teilweise unter den Händlerpreisen lagen, mann wollte sich ja nicht übervorteilen.

Im Handelchat schrieb einer das er ne Gruppe für Strath sucht. Die Mitspieler wiesen ihn höflich daraufhin dass er im falschen Channel sei, nicht ohne ihm nach seiner Entschuldigung zu versichern, dass das ja schließlich jedem mal passieren könne.

Im Brachlandchat boten sich mehrere 60er an, neue Spieler durch HDW zu ziehen, was aber aus Bescheidenheit kaum angenommen wurde.
Zwei Spieler stritten sich ein wenig, weil jeder dem anderen bei einem blauen Loot den Vortritt lassen wollte.

Man wurde in den MC Raid eingeladen.
10 Minuten später stand man mit 40 gebufften Leute, die alle genug Zeit mitgebracht hatten in der Instanz und visierte den ersten Mob an.

Ein Wipe aufgrund eines Spielerfehlers wurde fröhlich belacht, und man tauschte Anekdoten aus, über ähnliche Fehler die einem selber schon mal passiert waren.

Nach dem Ragnaros tot war, hatte der Raidleiter viel zu tun den Loot zu verteilen, weil keiner dem anderen was wegnehmen wollte und alle dauernd passten.

Man tauschte noch Höflichkeiten aus, erkundigte sich nach dem gegenseitigen befinden und dem der Kinder und Eltern. Dann hüpfte man vergnügt aber erschöpft ins Bett.

So sah ein typischer Pre-BC WOW Tag aus. Ehrlich. Ohne Lügen. Genauso wars, eher noch netter, alles war schön!!
Waren das noch Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ach jaaa was war das schön damals *schwärm*
> .............
> ......
> So sah ein typischer Pre-BC WOW Tag aus. Ehrlich. Ohne Lügen. Genauso wars, eher noch netter, alles war schön!!
> ...



Moment mal. Der Raid musste von Hand gebufft werden und das alle 15 min. Dann muss man man von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt fliegen.
Schön ist etwas anderes. Addons in der Fülle gabe es da auch nicht, d.h. wer Old School WoW wieder haben möchte, müsste dann eben auch auf solche Sachen verzichten,
den sonst wäre das ja nur ein Old School WoW Abklatsch.
Alle Rezepte waren dort auch noch nicht in der Fülle da und Querolanten gab es denke ich auch mal.
Ich vergleiche das mal mit der ehmaligen DDR, wo auch viel Ostbürger meinen, das es toll war.
Eine Medaille hat immer 2 Seiten. Wo es Licht gibt, da gibt es auch Schatten......................^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Moment mal. Der Raid musste von Hand gebufft werden und das alle 15 min. Dann muss man man von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt fliegen.
> Schön ist etwas anderes. Addons in der Fülle gabe es da auch nicht, d.h. wer Old School WoW wieder haben möchte, müsste dann eben auch auf solche Sachen verzichten,
> den sonst wäre das ja nur ein Old School WoW Abklatsch.
> Alle Rezepte waren dort auch noch nicht in der Fülle da und Querolanten gab es denke ich auch mal.
> ...



ich hab wohl irgendwie vergessen

/ironie on hinzuschreiben

passiert mir doch immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich hab wohl irgendwie vergessen
> 
> /ironie on hinzuschreiben
> 
> ...



War wohl eher das typische Buffed-Phänomen, daß mal wieder auf einen Beitrag geantwortet wurde, von dem man nur den ersten und letzten Satz gelesen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ach jaaa was war das schön damals *schwärm*
> .......



Made my Day!

Ich verstehe aber gut was der TE meint, früher war ein Epic halt noch was besonderes (sogar T0 komplett zu besitzen war nicht gewöhnlich), heute verkaufe ich die Dinger beim Händler, wenn ich mal wieder was besseres bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (7. Oktober 2008)

word ! 

sehr schön geschrieben und ich muss dir richt geben


----------



## Ekmir (7. Oktober 2008)

hmm, ist das ein thread eines ewigen gestrigen?? ich spiele zwar erst seit bc, aber ich finde auch nicht alles ok. widerum muß ich sagen, die welt verändert sich nun mal, das macht auch vor wow nicht halt! findet euch damit ab!!

mfg

edit: hab jetzt so einiges gelesen und muß sagen, das ich mich mit meinen 40 lenzen, noch verdammt jung fühle! warum? ganz einfach, mein urgroßvater hat damals schon gebrabbelt, das "früher" alles besser war!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (7. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du dann ein Problem damit, wenn man den Content teilt? Einen leichten Teil der euch "Casuals" ohne großen Einsatz ermöglicht gute Items zu bekommen (wenn es euch nur darum geht) aber eben den Leuten die echte herausforderungen wollen mit anspruchsvollen 40er Instanzen bedient werden.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist eine Co-Existenz möglich nur du diskriminierst Spieler die mehr Anspruch haben indem Sie sich auf deinen Anspruch herabsenken sollen. Also wieder die Gleichmacherei



Also ich habe mir jetzt einiges durchgelesen hier und kann über euch "Progamer" nur lächeln. 
1. owne ich mit meinem Priester einiges was in t6 rum rennt und das als casual.
2. mit WotLk wird content geteilt in 10er und 25er mit unterschiedlichen Drops
3. wieso glaubst du wird 10er naxx leichter sein als 25er? und was meinst du mit: "Einen leichten Teil der euch "Casuals" ohne großen Einsatz ermöglicht gute Items zu bekommen (wenn es euch nur darum geht) aber eben den Leuten die echte herausforderungen wollen mit anspruchsvollen 40er Instanzen bedient werden." Soll ich mal lachen? "ohne großen Einsatz"... Um was geht es dir? Du machst dir ncihts aus Equip? Dann sollte dir auch egal sein wenn alle im selben rumlaufen wie du. Aber nein!!! Das magst du nciht weil es dir darum geht, dass nicht alle das beste haben dürfen weil die ja nciht soviel Zeit investieren wie du...
4. An alle ProPVEler... PVE hat ncihts aber auch gar ncihts mit skill zu tun... PVE = Dreitastenplaying. Ich bringe immer gerne als Beispiel Maexna den Endboss von Spiderwing in Naxx. Bin der Meinung, dass dieser Boss ohne Bossmods nciht machbar ist mit 40 Spielern. Die Phasen sind so komplex und schnell, dass keiner in der Lage ist diese zu koordinieren. Doch mit Bossmods wird der Boss kastriert... Alle 45 sek. kommt die ansage an Mages zum Bomben, im gleichen intervall für die Priester zum heilen und DD's zum DMG machen...
Wenn Du Herausforderung suchst dann versuche die Bosse ohne irgendeinen Bossmod oder Guide... ich garantiere dir, dass du nach einer Woche keinen Raid mehr hast weil deine Progamer zu einer anderen Gilde gewechselt haben wo sie die Loots auch mal sehen anstatt nur die Repkosten zu farmen.

Flames inc.



P.S. Habe ich schon mal erwähnt , dass ich Fanboy von Ohrensammler bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich hab wohl irgendwie vergessen
> 
> /ironie on hinzuschreiben
> 
> ...




Touché ich hätte auch Ironie off schreiben können.............^^


----------



## Bragos (7. Oktober 2008)

Ekmir schrieb:


> hmm, ist das ein thread eines ewigen gestrigen?? ich spiele zwar erst seit bc, aber ich finde auch nicht alles ok. widerum muß ich sagen, die welt verändert sich nun mal, das macht auch vor wow nicht halt! findet euch damit ab!!



Was aber nicht heisst das man jeden Trend/ Veränderungen mitmachen muss nur weil es andere so wollen. Irgendwo ist man Mensch und damit sollte jeder seine Entscheidung selebr treffen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (7. Oktober 2008)

Lieber TE

Ich habe deine Post mit Genuß gelesen und muß dir recht geben. Vieles hat sich in Wow im laufe der Zeit geändert, manches zum besseren, manches zum schlechteren. Als Causalgamer kann ich dir jedoch sagen, das nicht solche Überspieler den Großteil der Gamer ausmachen, sondern Leute wie ich, die Familie und einen Job haben und nicht soviel Spielen können. Es ist natürlich für ätherische Gestalten wie dich, die sich göttergleich durch die Instanzen schwingen unerträglich, das auch die 99% der nicht Hardcore Gamer mal eben in Raidinstanzen vorbei schauen wollen. Blizz könnte dies allerdings auch dadurch lösen, das sie endlich auch Raidinstanzen in heroic und normal spielbar machen. Heroic dropt ausrüstung, normal droppt Marken und es dauert länger, bis man diese eingelöst und Ausrüstung bekommen hat. dies erscheint mir als die praktikabelste Lösung zu diesem Problemkomplex. Was meinen andere dazu?


----------



## Madrake (7. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Lieber TE
> 
> Ich habe deine Post mit Genuß gelesen und muß dir recht geben. Vieles hat sich in Wow im laufe der Zeit geändert, manches zum besseren, manches zum schlechteren. als Causalgamer kann ich dir jedoch sagen, das nicht solche Überspieler den Großteil der Gamer ausmachen, sondern Leute wie ich, die Familie und einen Job haben und nicht soviel Spielen können. Es ist natürlich für ätherische gestalten wie dich, die sich göttergleich durch die Instanzen schwingen unerträglich, das auch die 99% der nicht Hardcore Gamer mal eben in Raidinstanzen vorbei schauen wollen. Blizz könnte dies allerdings auch dadurch lösen, das sie endlich auch Raidinstanzen in heroic und normal spielbar machen. Heroic dropt ausrüstung, normal droppt Marken und es dauert länger, bis man diese eingelöst und ausrüstung bekommen hat. dies erscheint mir als die praktikabelste Lösung zu diesem Problemkomplex. was meinen andere dazu?




apropo...

vor BC war es so mit den Raidinzen... - 10 raideten im /f Modus hängten sich an andre Spieler dran und folgten einfach so durch die Instanz während die andren 30 Leute aktiv raideten, was man bei den heutigen 25er bzw 10er Inzen nicht sagen kann... - das man da so einfach einen auf Folgen macht

Also was ist in dem Sinn "einfacher" einzuplanen - das Raiden von heute wie es nun ist - oder das Raiden von frühers wo man leicht und locker, auch Charaktere die hauptsächlich kaum Epic trugen in MC auf /afk und folgen mitlaufen...

In SSC und FdS kaum möglich einfach mal so ca. 20 Minuten weg sein ohne das der Raid warten muss, weil man nun Essen geht usw. Frühers machte man dann einen Boss auch ohne die Personen, mit einer Frage davor an die Person - ob man warten soll... - oder ob man doch noch den Trash davor zum nächsten Boss wegräumt usw...

Also ich sag nur frühers war das Raiden noch so lala - und nicht wirklich Hardcore Gekloppe - wo jeder hier wirklich voll bei der Sache sein soll - ok in BWL und AQ40 sowie Naxx siehts schon anderst aus - aber ich mein die Inzen wie MC ZG AQ20 usw.


Darum sag ich nur, was ihr Casuals lieber wollt, ein entspanntes Raiden, wo man auch ohne weiteres mal afk gehen kann um sich nen Kaffee zu holen, oder weil es an der Tür klingelte - bzw. das Essen holen usw. - oder hardcore Raiden bei dem man ständig am Headset hängt, und vorm PC sitzt???

Das was frühers war war nicht alles rein Powergamer WoW - und ich weiß das so ziemlich genau - das so einige DD's u.a. auch ab und zu ein Tank und Heiler sich afk stellten und per folgen durch MC mitgingen


mfg Madrake


----------



## Gerasch (8. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Kieron

Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass das ein durchaus stimmiger Text ist. Alledings aus einer Sichtweise, die ich nicht vertreten kann. Was ich vermisse, ist der Versuch sich die Sichtweise der nicht si guten, nicht so fähigen, nicht so viel Zeit habenden Spieler anzueignen von der Denkweise, die des Spieleanbieters ganz zu schweigen. 
Dies ist ein MMO®PG also ein Spiel in den sich sehr viele Spieler zusammen finden, um gemeinsam, ohne dabei 99% der Mitspieler zu kennen, Spaß zu haben. Willst du das oder willst du ein Spiel für nur wenige hundert Spieler? 
Blizzard kann, um des Spiel aufrecht zu erhalten, natürlich auch um Gewinne zu erzielen, nur daran gelegen sein, möglichst viele Spieler im Spiel zu haben. Ein Spiel für nur ca. 500 Spieler pro Server würde sich niemals rechnen, bzw. sind die Kosten für wöchentlich Wartung, Aufrechterhaltung der unzähligen Server, und eine Unmenge an Personal untragbar. Und komm jetzt nicht mit 10 Millionen Spieler mal 13 €. Die Zahl ist hochgerechnet (schöngerechnet), und beinhaltet auch die pausierenden Spieler. Und bis auf USA und einige Europäischen Staaten wird kaum einer solche hohen Monatsbeiträge bezahlen können. Nun ich hab deinen Text nochmals gelesen, und einige Gedanken dazu notiert. Da ich mir bereits überlegt habe einen Text über Neid und Missgunst im Forum zu schreiben, habe ich bereits genügend Stoff gesammelt. Dein Text zielt vor allem auf den Neid, meine Einwürfe betrachten vor allem den Missgunst.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> _Nachdem ich nun World of Warcraft bereits seit der Beta spiele und mir vergangene wie auch aktuelle Entwicklungen zu Gemüte geführt habe, kommen in mir von Zeit zu Zeit diverse nostalgische Anflüge und Gedanken auf und auch die Frage was World of Warcraft eigentlich noch zu bieten hat._



Nach annähernd 4 Jahren wird, denk ich mal, jedes Spiel langweilig, und es kommen einem die Gedanken, ob das Spiel noch Sinn macht, bzw. was es einem bringt. Deshalb gibt es in regelmäßigen Abständen Erweiterungen. Und möglicherweise hast auch du die BC-Erweiterung ersehnt oder gar gefordert.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Unvergessen sind für mich die Zeiten als man das erste mal mit 40 Leuten nach Molten Core ging, grün und blau equipt, ohne Taktikguides und Videos anderer Gilden. So etwas gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt schlichtweg noch nicht, man musste sich Bosse erarbeiten und das mit einer Ausrüstung die noch nicht unbedingt stimmig aufeinander aufgebaut werden konnte. Bosse waren teils echte Material und Goldschlachten in Zeiten wo 1000 Gold ein echtes Vermögen dargestellt haben.



Das hört sich nach Pionierarbeit an. Sicher macht das viel Freude, aber das läst sich nicht über einen Zeitspanne von 4 Jahren erhalten. 
Du willst damit aber nicht sagen, dass du für einmal raiden in MC 1000 Gold aufbringen mustest? Reparaturkosten beliefen sich zu der Zeit von anfangs 2 bis 5 Gold auf das 10 fache bei voll T1. Tränke waren zu der Zeit auch bedeutend günstiger zu haben als heute. 
Und anfangs hattet ihr eine Ausrüstung, mit einer vergleichbaren Ausrüstung hättet ihr, nachdem ihr bis zum Endboss vorgedrungen seid keinen Neueinsteiger mitgenommen, mit der Begründung, dass man mit solch einer Ausrüstung nicht nach MC gehen kann.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Gilden, zumindest die erfolgreichen, waren oft mehr als nur ein reines Zweckbündnis zum erfarmen von Items sondern teils entwickelten sich daraus echte Freundschaften und man traf sich im realen Leben. Auch die Größe einer Gilde war meist größer als heute. Während man heute mit 40 - 60 Leuten den Content bestreiten kann und eine immer stärkere Abkapselung von Nichtgildenmitgliedern zustande kommt, mussten die Gilden damals noch ca. 70 Member haben um Ausfälle, Ferien und Co kompensieren zu können oder eben 2-3 paralell laufende Gruppen für Zul'Gurub auf die Beine zu stellen.



Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich das Gruppenverhalten in den Gilden heute verändert hat zu dem was du früher erlebt hast. Aber da wir beide keinen Einblick in alle Gilden haben ist das reine Spekulation. Es war schon immer so und ist auch im realen Leben so, dass sich bestehende Gruppen immer mehr zusammen finden und sich immer schwerer tun im Umgang zu Außenstehenden. Die bestehende Gruppe zerfällt langsam, durch äußere Umstände, es müssen neue Mitglieder gesucht werden. Nicht zuletzt auf kosten kleinerer Gilden durch Abwerbung der besseren Spieler.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ein schöner Nebeneffekt großer 40 Mann Raids war zudem, dass man ab und zu auch geistige und spielerische Ausfälle von einzelnen Raidmmebern kompensieren konnte, sprich wenn einer mal einen schlechten Tag hatte fiel dieses nicht so extrem ins Gewicht und man konnte Fehler trotzdem noch retten. Das heißt nicht das der spielerische Anspruch geringer war (wer die Horsemen, C'Thun, etc in der alten Welt sah weiß wovon ich rede), sondern das durch echtes Teamplay und Miteinander manches möglich war.



Ja es war in 40er Raids durchaus möglich selbst, wenn 10 Spieler nur mitgelaufen sind ohne sich anzustrengen, zumindest beim Trash zwischen den Bossen, doch die Instanz zu meistern. Das ist natürlich bei den 10er und vielleicht auch bei den 25er kaum noch möglich. Nachteil bei den 40er Instanzen war, die geforderten 40 Leute zusammen zu bekommen. Deshalb haben viele Spieler begrüßt, dass es keine 40er Instanzen mit BC mehr gibt, insbesondere die Spieler die das bis BC sehr viele Wochen durchgezogen haben.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Die World of Warcraft war für mich noch in Ordnung, es wurde selten geneidet, geflamed und Leute in Miskredit gebracht nur weil sie spielerischen, hart erkämpften Erfolg hatten. Man hat anerkannt das es Gilden gibt die einfach es geschafft haben das perfekte Umfeld für erfolgreiche Raids und ein erfolgreiches Miteinander zu schaffen.



Je mehr Spieler und je größer der sichtbare Standart, um so größer wird die Anzahl der Neider. Dein Erfolg wird dir jeder anerkennen, aber auch du hast keine der Instanzen alleine bewältigen können, sonder einen gut funktionierende Mannschaft gebraucht. Und nur mit dieser Mannschaft hast du deine Erfolge erzielen können. Andere Spieler wurden dahingegen ausgegrenzt von diesen Erfolgen. Du weist wie schwierig es ist eine gute Raidgemeinschaft aufzubauen, und zu erhalten. Umso schwieriger ist es, wenn einem die besten Spieler von den großen Raidgilden abgeworben werden, man wird darum nie eine passende Gruppe zusammen bekommen. 



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Mit Zul'Gurub, BWL, später dann AQ und Naxramas wurde Content geschaffen, der Anspruch an Raids zum Teil deutlich gesteigert. Man konnte noch Leute die Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben sehr gut erkennen und T-Sets waren nicht einfach pure Willkür und Geschenk sondern man musste es sich hart erarbeiten.



Mit BWL wurde eine Instanz entwickelt, die nicht einmal 50% der Spieler (vor BC) gesehen haben. Naxramas und AQ40 war für eine elitäre Spielerschar von nicht einmal 20%. Wobei bei AQ40 (natürlich auch AQ20) zu sagen ist, dass sich an dem Öffnungsevent weitgehend der gesamte Server beteiligt hat um Erz, Kräuter, Leder, Fische und Binden herbeizuschaffen, also all denen die auch wenn sie dafür entlohnt wurden muss hier einmal Dank ausgesprochen werden, dass sie es den Besten des Servers mit ermöglicht haben überhaupt erst die Tote von AQ zu öffnen. Das Selbe gilt natürlich auch für das Event auf der Insel Quel’Danas. 



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Neben den privaten Aspekten RL Gildentreffen, haben wir in Game auch den Spaß nicht aus den Augen verloren und ich erinnere mich gerne zurück an Spaßevents wie Level 1 Taurenrennen von Thunderbluff nach Eisenschmiede oder mit 100 Leuten am Steg von Menethill zu sitzen und zu angeln (Größe ist nicht alles, das Gewicht zählt!). Unvergessen auch die Schnitzeljagd und offene, verabredete PVP Schlachten vor Crossroads.



Solches und ähnliches wird immer wieder auch heute noch in einigen Gilden durchgeführt.


----------



## Gerasch (8. Oktober 2008)

Hat leider nicht alles auf einmal gepasst.

Hier Teul 2.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Was ist daraus geworden?*
> Leider hat sich mit der Einführung von Burning Crusade die etablierte Weltordnung in WoW komplett verabschiedet. Die alten, großen Gilden mussten einen schmerzlichen Prozeß durchlaufen. Viele mussten sich verkleinern und das Klima der Server veränderte sich schon vor dem Addon spürbar. Es kam immer mehr Neid, Flames und ArbeitslosweilErfolg-Mist auf. Es wurde möglich sich T1-T2 Teile in einem Raid oder dem AH zu erkaufen (ja ich gebe zu auch wir haben sogar teils T3 Teile verkauft) und es gab die ersten aufkommenden Casual Nerfs (ja bitte, ich heule einfach mal so lange bis Blizzard Instanzen und Raids vereinfacht weil ich zu blöd bin es zu schaffen obwohl 100e es konnten). Im Laufe der Zeit fand ich, dass der Teamgeist, das Teamplay und freundliche Miteinander immer mehr Kampf und Krampf gewichen sind, das die Umgangsformen rüder, rauer und teils untragbar wurden. Das teils sehr lasche Durchgreifen der GMs hat ein übriges dazu beigetragen.



Da hab ich wohl in der besagten zeit nicht ins Forum gesehen, oder zumindest nicht im richtigen Forum. Ich habe zumindest noch keinen Forumsbeitrag gesehen, in dem um Erleichterung bei Instanzbosse gebeten wurde. Im übrigen kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Teilnahme an Raids erkennen ob ein Spieler gut ist oder nicht. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch gute Spieler die Locker Naxramas hätten bewältigen können, aber keinen Anschluss an eine Brauchbare Gruppe gefunden haben. Und anderst herum waren einige Spieler denen normal der Zugang verwehrt worden wäre dabei, weil sie mit einem Gruppenmitglied gut befreundet waren. OK das waren trotzdem nicht die absoluten Luschen, aber das Selbe würde ich auch von keinem sagen der nicht Naxramas besuchen konnte.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Mit dem AddOn entdeckte dann Blizzard das Thema "eSports" für sich und ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden ob ein auf PVE ausgelegtes Game überhaupt jemals ein balanciertes PVP oder Arena Gaming im Sinne von eSports ermöglicht, wurde alles überbpügelt und verwässert. Eine positive Entwicklung war die Einführung der Realmpools und damit einhergehende Verkürzung der Wartezeiten auf BGs. Eine sehr negative Entwicklung die Einführung der Arena. Es war schlichtweg egal ob man seine Klasse kann, mit der entsprechenden Ausrüstung und Teamzustammenstellung der Gegner hatte man schlechte Karten, hinzu kamen zahlreiche Exploits und Bugs.



OK, ich muss nicht alles verstehen was du sagts. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich keine Arena-Spiele mache.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Die Raids haben sich auch grundweg verändert. Die Bosse sind zu niedliche, kuschelweichem Fallobst verkommen und stellen mit wenigen Ausnahmen keinerlei Anspruch an Taktik, Equip und Herausforderung mehr da. Es geht einfach nur noch drum möglichst oft eine Taktik zu wiederholen, irgendwann ist der letzte Dumme im Raid soweit und bekommt es hin. Danach liegt der Boss.



Was ist verwerflich daran, etwas zu erlernen? 
Hab hierzu nochmals eine Pasage aus deinem Text: &#8230;&#8230;.man musste sich Bosse erarbeiten und das mit einer Ausrüstung die noch nicht unbedingt stimmig aufeinander aufgebaut werden konnte. 
Wenn dir die Bosse mit deinem Equip keine Herausforderung mehr sind, zieh es aus, und die Sache wird gleich wird spannender.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Mit spielerischem Skill und den eigenen Fähigkeiten sowie dem Teamplay des Raids hat es schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. Viele der heutigen "Elite" und "top Gilden" der Server sind aus meiner Sicht diese Bezeichnung kaum wert. Am Besten sieht man das daran, wie lange für Sunwell clear gebraucht wurde in vielen dieser so gennanten Top Gilden obwohl die Bosse aus meiner persönlichen Sicht weit weniger Anspruch stellen als ein Teil der pre BC Bosse.



Was interessiert es dich wie lange Andere für irgend etwas brauchen? Wie lange hast du gebraucht, und wie hast du das bewerkstelligt? 



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ebenfalls negativ Auffallend aus meiner Sicht ist die stärker werdende Gleichmacherei. Mittlerweile kommt es mir so vor, als ob Blizzard regelrecht Angst davor hat ansprechende, anspruchsvollen Content zu schaffen. Es wird nur noch auf Casual Gaming geachtet und man bemüht sich nur ja nicht zu schweren Content zu schaffen, oder falls doch mal zu viele 0815 Spieler schreien nerf tman einfach eine Instanz bis ins letzte hinein das auch der letzte unfähige Spieler diese bewältigen kann ohne irgendwie Ahnung von seiner Klasse haben zu müssen.



Keiner legt irgend einen Endboss einer Instanz ohne Ahnung von seinem Charakter zu haben. Mag sein, dass einige nur 70 bis 90% der möglichen aus ihrem Charakter herausholen, aber Ahnung müssen sie haben sonst sehen sie nicht einmal den ersten Boss. Ob heroisch oder nicht.  



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ebenso hat man durch diese Entwicklung den Niedergang der Gilden beschleunigt. Viele Gilden sind zu einem Zweckbündnus für Itembeschaffung verkommen und Gildenhopping ist die Tagesordnung. Viele sehr erfolgreiche Gilden haben sich aus dem Spiel verabschiedet, da sie diese Entwicklung nicht mitgehen wollten und konnten. Der Neid und das Geflame sowie Intrigren unter den Gilden ist extrem geworden und keine Gilde gönnt der anderen den "Erfolg". Da heißt es dann "Hartz IV Gilde" um nur mal ein Stichwort zu nennen. Mir fällt auch auf, dass die Gilden sich selbst immer mehr voneinander abkapseln und es kaum übergreifendes Miteinander gibt. Man bleibt unter sich, egal welche Instanz man versucht diese nur innerhalb einer Gilde zu bewältigen.



Gilden sind Gemeinschaften mit einem recht Dynamischen verhalten. Freundschaften und Zusammenschlüsse in Online Spielen kann man nicht mit gleichem aus dem Realen Leben vergleichen. Einige müssen gehen weil sich im RL etwas verändert hat, oder sehen ihren Zukunft plötzlich in einer Anderen Gilde. (Stichwort: Abwerbung) Wer wegen solchen Nebensächlichkeiten wie eine für die Allgemeinheit vereinfachte Instanz das Spiel verlässt, dem ist das Spiel schon länger langweilig geworden und findet nun einen Vorwand sich zu verabschieden.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ein Grund dafür ist verständlich und naheliegend, die Vielzahl abgrundtief schlechtspielender Casuals die kaum zu unterscheiden sind von Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen dank der Gleichmacherei von Blizzard mit Heroic Marken.



Hier möchte ich auf eine bereits in einem anderen Beitrag erschienene Antwort von mir verweisen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1019669 Leider werden Antworten die nicht auf der ersten Seite stehen kaum noch gelesen. Und auf der ersten Seite findest sich meist schnell zusammengeschriebener Mist.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wird immer extremer versucht alles gleich zu machen und selbst dem dümmsten Spieler zu ermöglichen ja auch garantiert alles zu sehen ohne das er dafür etwas bewältigen und leisten muss.



Siehe meine Einleitung. Blizzard muss wenn es sich seinen Kundenstamm erhalten will, nicht auf die 2 bis 5% der Super Spieler achten, sondern muss die Bedürfnisse und das Können der breiten Masse im Auge behalten. Auch wenn sie das nicht zugeben werden, aber lieber verlieren sie 2 % der Unzufriedenen Guten Spieler als 50% der Spieler die mit dem Spiel  nicht zurecht kommt. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, schließ dich mit allen Spitzen Spielern aller Server zusammen und bitte Blizzard um einen Eigenen (bzw. drei) Server für euch, so dass ihr alle unter euch sein könnt, und kein Neid aufkommt, und euch niemand anpöbelt. Für den Zusammenhalt in den Gilden müsst ihr dann weiterhin selbst sorgen. Damit mag ich es einmal bewenden lassen. Deine nachfolgenden Vorschläge mögen in dem einen oder anderen Punkt durchaus Sinnvollsein. 



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> *Wie hat sich das PVP entwickelt?*
> Zu Beginn von WoW zählte der Rang14, bzw überhaupt die PVP Ränge noch etwas, man musste es sich oftmals hart erarbeiten und man musste sich zum Teil auch entscheiden ob man nun PVP oder PVE machen wollte. An sich eine gute Entscheidung, schließlich haben sich Leute hart ihr PVE Equip erarbeitet in den Raidinstanzen und PVP Spieler ihre Belohnungen. Mit BC kam eine extreme Verwässerung. Man konnte auf einmal mit PVP Klamotten selbst T5 und teils sogar T6 Instanzen bewältigen und manche PVP Ausrüstung ist besser als das PVE Gegenstück. PVP hat sich auch dahingehend gewandelt, dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist eine Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Es stellt keinen Anspruch mehr da sondern man muss nur genug Zeit haben sich afk wo hinzustellen, zu leechen und hoffen das es keiner mitbekommt. Wenn man aktiv spielt, ist es egal wie schlecht man ist, dann muss man halt 3x in ein BG statt nur 1x gehen - der Erfolg ist der Gleiche, es dauert nur etwas länger. Mit dem oben bereits erwähnten eSport Anspruch hat Blizzard dieses noch beschleunigt und weiter verwässert.
> 
> *Entwicklungen aus meiner Sicht*
> ...




p. S. Bei der Fülle der Antworten habe ich leider nicht alles lesen können. Will ja heute auch noch mal spielen.


----------



## datsoli (8. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema Casual:

ich hab so den eindruck dass manche 24/7 vor wow hängen und sich dafür ne belohnung wünschen.
natürlich sollte es anspruchsvollen content für spieler mit skill geben ansonsten kann man auch gleich bibi und tina spielen.
wenn anspruch allerdings mit zeitaufwand gleichgesetzt wird dann ist das in meinen augen totaler schwachsinn, man kann (und sollte) einem spieler auch skill abverlangen ohne dass er dafür 8 std am stück online sein muss..
Sicher kann man als Casual auch t6 Content raiden, das ist aber auch gut so.. Das bedeutet nicht dass Casuals ihr T6 in dem Fall nicht verdienen oder dass es spezielle Belohnungen für Leute geben sollte die das gleiche Können besitzen aber die doppelte Zeit vorm Rechner verbringen!
Ich gebe zu MH ist nicht besonders schwierig, BT ist stellenweise auch etwas zu einfach geraten, aber wenn das wirklich alles ZU einfach wäre dann würde es wohl kaum die gefühlten 10 Mio Mimimi Threads über die bösen Randoms und S2 Noobs geben. (lol ich hab S2 Noobs gesagt flame me plx)
Grade SWP ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach als Abschluss Instanz ziemlich gut gelungen, auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her.. Die Hauptschwierigkeit dabei ist ja auch nicht die Taktik an sich sondern dass man eben einen fähigen Raid braucht in dem jeder einzelne seine Aufgabe erfüllen muss.

Das Problem mit den Epics besteht natürlich, jeder will halt schön lila leuchten im Charakterbildschrim. Das ist zwar ein bisschen ärgerlich weil dadurch grün und blau im Lvl 70 Bereich quasi komplett die Existenzberechtigung verlieren im Endeffekt kann dir das im Highend Content allerdings egal sein weil der nach wie vor nur für einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Spieler erreichbar ist. Von daher wäre es wohl eher nachvollziehbar wenn sich die Spieler aus dem T4/T5 Bereich über diesen Umstand beschweren würden (Ich sag nur T4-S2 Diskussion ohne jetzt auf dieses sinnlose Thema weiter einzugehen). Dass es keinen (Qualitäts)Unterschied mehr zwischen geleechtem Equip und Endgame Loot geben soll wage ich jetzt einfach mal anzuzweifeln, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass die QD Badge Epics schon ziemlich stark sind.

Vllt zum Schluss nochmal n paar Worte zur Community bzgl Flames etc..
Ich wills mal so ausdrücken: Vor einigen Jahren konnte man beispielsweise auch noch beruhigt ne Runde Counterstrike spielen ohne dass man nach 5 Minuten bereits 3 mal als H****sohn o.ä. bezeichnet wurde. Guckt euch die Community heute mal an, da gibt es nicht zu unrecht viele Vorurteile. Scheint sowas wie eine Begleiterscheinung mit zunehmendem Alter bzw. steigender Popularität eines Spiels zu sein. Mehr Spieler bedeutet halt auch mehr Idioten xD
Bei WoW ist es immerhin noch so dass man auf vernünftige Fragen auch noch vernünftige Antworten bekommt, man darf sie zwischen den Flames nur nicht übersehen..


----------



## Gfreeman (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

als WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde möchte auch ich meinen Kommentar dazu abgeben:

Diese Threads nach dem Motto "Früher war alles besser.... Blizz hat eine Chance verpasst... alles vermasselt" sind zwar lobenswert, da eine hehre Absicht dahintersteckt, aber meines Erachtens unterschätzt der Threadersteller zwei total natürliche Erscheinungen:

1. Vergangene negative Ereignisse verklären mit der Zeit bzw. verschwinden ganz. 
Z. B. diese ewig dämlichen Stratholm-Runs mit 10 Mann, um von Rivendare Equip abzustauben oder wirklich der enorme Zeitbedarf, um nach Naxx beispielsweise die Rep-Kosten wieder reinzufarmen. 
Und von Teamgeist war damals auch nichts groß zu spüren. Die Gilden wurden teils despotisch geführt, so dass damals schon die Wurzeln gelegt wurden für die heutige Zersplitterung in viele Kleingilden. Und noch vieles mehr, was ich ersparen will, da einfach schon genug Text geschrieben wurde.

2. Da Blizzard meines Erachtens auch mit Burning Crusade  a l l e s  richtig machte, sieht man an dem enormen Erfolg des Spieles. Weltweit fast 11 Millionen Accounts (okay okay, die Russen, Koreaner sind auch dabei- aber andere könnten den Erfolg doch auch so bekommen- warum tun sie es nicht??). Und auch in Deutschland in der jetzigen Top Ten ist WoW immer wieder sporadisch vertreten.
Durch diesen Erfolg wird WoW naturgemäß nicht mehr nur von einer elitären Gruppe von Hardcore-Gamern gezockt sondern auch von einer breiten Masse, was ich durchaus als Bereicherung empfinde. 

Meine Empfehlung an Blizzard: Sich weiter nur am Erfolg (Größe der Spielercommunity) orientieren und sich nicht solche Threads wie den des Threaderstellers hier zu Herzen nehmen. Hätte sich WoW damals nicht geöffnet zu einem offeneren Spiel, in welchem man auch dann Chancen hat, den Highend-Content zu sehen, wenn man nicht 10 Stunden am Tag WoW spielt und diesen "Erfolg" dann als "Skill" bezeichnet, wäre ich schon längst abgesprungen.

So aber werde ich weiter am Ball bleiben und mich freuen, wenn die pseudointellektuellen Nörgler langsam aussterben bzw abwandern z. B. zu Warhammer, wo doch alles soooo viel besser ist.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Oktober 2008)

da kann ich nur sagen ::

DU HAST DEN NAGEL AUF DEN KOPF GETROFFEN!!!!!


----------



## Ungodly (8. Oktober 2008)

> und zum x-ten mal dieses mimimi - thema!
> 
> - Worte eines gefrusteten Spielers, dessen Statuswelt zerstört wurde!
> - Geistiger Müll in langen Sätzen auf der Kippe namens Forum abgeladen!
> ...



100% signed

Hört mal auf zu waynen , wenn Ihr Zusammenleben sucht, dann schaltet den PC ab und kuschelt Euch mal wieder an Euere Freundin / euren Freund.


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## OnkelPle (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich gebe dir auch vollkommen recht. Es ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse geworden und ich sehe momentan mehr Kinder oder geistig Zurückgebliebene denn je in WOW, es wird nur noch rumgekotzt und angemacht. Selten kommt auch mal etwas produktives dabei rum. Ich weiß noch, als ich für meinen Krieger das Dungeonset komplett hatte und es zum T 0,5 aufwerten wollte durch harte arbeit und viel viel Gold! Jetzt muss man nur ein paar mal in bestimmte Instanzen und bekommt für den Ruf Wohlwollend ein Set, das teilweise noch besser ist als das Dungeonset der neuen Welt! Gut, es ist auf PVP ausgelegt, aber trotzdem kann man damit durchaus auch PVE machen. Ganz zu schweigen von den S-Sets. Da rennt inzwischen jeder mit rum und ich kanns nich mehr sehen. Gut, mein Krieger trägt auch S1, aber nur weil ich es leid war, auszusehen wie ein Clown! Roter Helm, gelbe Stiefel, blaue Brust, silberne Handschuhe und ein grüner Gürtel... Das muss ich Blizz man vorwerfen - es wurde vieles einfach nur wiederverwertet in BC - und zu 90% war es einfach nur hässlich übergepinselt oder hatte lvl 20 Style!

BC hat vieles zerstört. Den zusammenhalt, den flair eines MMORPG und die optik was vieles angeht! Die Scherbenwelt konnte ich bis auf Nagrand und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten wie die Zangarmarschen noch nichtmal leiden! Aber man findet sich ja mit vielem ab und meistens kann man sowas auch erst hinterher sagen. Ich hoffe mal, das wenigstens etwas zurückkommt und das die Arena Sets wirklich nur noch gegen "arbeit" zu erhalten sind, von mir aus schmeiß ich meins auch weg wenn ich was "passendes" neues bekomme, was nicht aussieht wie eine Schwimmhilfe im Ganzkörperformat!

MfG


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

schön geschriebener Text ... interessant für mich zu lesen, da ich erst seit Februar 08 ... also lange nach dem BC release ... nur durch Zufall einen Testaccount gemacht habe.
Nachdem ich nach 2 Tagen auf lvl 20 war und es nicht weiter ging hab ich halt ne cd mit free month gekauft und die Dinge nahmen seinen lauf.


Für mich als Neueinsteiger macht das Game richtig Laune und ich verbring gern viele Stunden mit WoW.
Ich kenne das feeling, welches vor BC herrschte also nicht, aber es hat mich trotzdem voll überwälltigt die unendlichkeit, täglich was neues und so. Viles was jetzt hier als schlecht herausgestellt wird ist für mich quasi normal und gut weil ichs nich anders kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hatte vorher nur browser mmorpgs gespielt)

Bedingt duch unregelmäßiges spielen, in den letzten 2-3 Monaten auch parallel 2 Chars würde ich mich als casual gamer einschätzen da ich bisher noch keinen 70er Raid von innen gesehen hab, obwohl ich jetzt mein Magier für Kara reif habe. (LFG Kara @ Frostmourne   /pn me    ^^) 
Meinen Kreiger hatte ich vollends versaut ^^ Nur geuqestet bis lvl 70, nie in ner ini gewesen, kein ruf bei Fraktionen geholt, anfangs kein beruf geskillt ...  justfun gaming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... irgendwann hab ich dann mal Schlachtfelder und die Belohnungenentdeckt ^^



Egal, ich will nicht zu weit ausholen, worauf ich hinaus will:
Ich spiel jetzt seit also ca. 8 Monaten, mal mehr mal weniger aber eher mehr (schnitt täglich 2-3 Std.).
Bisher wurde mir nie langweilig und ich hab auch noch genug Ziele die ich vor Wotlk nicht erreichen werde.

Wenn dann das Addon kommt werde ich sicher/hoffentlich bis Februar oder länger meine Freude daran haben.
Und wisst ihr was? Ich finde das schon enorm viel für ein PC-Spiel, dass es mich locker 1 Jahr lang täglich beschäftigen ohne das es mir dabei langweilig wird.
Wenn ich erst bedenke das es immernoch leute gibt, die seit dem Release von 1.0 oder gar der ersten Beta spielen, was nun 3 bzw. fast 4 Jahre her ist, kann ich euch nur sagen:
Ich finde es voll normal das euch das Spiel langsam ankotzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stellt euch ein Kind mit einem Spielzeug vor, es spielt damit und freut sich wie ein Schnitzel drüber - am Anfang ... es landet aber auch sehr schnell wieder in der Ecke weils irgendwann langweilig wird. Bei erwachsenen ist das nicht anders, neues Auto gekauft, neues Handy oder neues Möbelstück oder Digi/Videocam, oder oder oder ... am Anfang ist alles supertoll und man will nurnoch Auto fahren und Fotografiert jeden mist ... doch nach einer bestimmten Zeit kann man das Ding nicht mehr sehen.

Ich will damit sagen wenn euch WoW kein Spaß mehr macht, ist das normal! Spielt mal was anderes für paar Monate und entweder werdet ihr WoW dann vermissen und zurückkommen oder ihr habt was anderes gefunden was Spaß macht.
Es ist vollkommen ok dem vergangen Spaß nachzutrauern. Immerhin hatten die meisten mit WoW mehr und länger Spaß als mit jedem anderen game ... das trifft auch mich schon nach 8 Monaten zu!

Fazit: Freut euch über das was war, seit nicht traurig wenn es nicht mehr so ist wie es mal war sondern schaut nach vorn und sucht was anderes was glücklich macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu einem Negativpunkt kann ich dir aber gut zustimmen:


~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Im Laufe der Zeit fand ich, dass der Teamgeist, das Teamplay und freundliche Miteinander immer mehr Kampf und Krampf gewichen sind, das die Umgangsformen rüder, rauer und teils untragbar wurden.


Meiner Meinung nach nehmen viele das Spiel viel zu ernst, vernachlässigen das RL und hacken dann "rüde" auf den armen casuals rum, oder manche nutzen die anonymität des internets um im Spiel mal ihre Arschloch-Seite zu zeigen ohne mit ernsteren Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen, da kommen viel schneller mal Beleidigungen als wenn man sich in die Augen sieht. Ist ja hier im Forum ähnlich...
Nunja dafür gibts ja die Ignore-List.

Nichts desto trotz gibts auch sehr nette Spieler, mit denen man zusammen Spaß haben kann und sich gut unterhalten kann, die kommen dann in die FL oder gemeinsame Gilde usw ... wow kann auch sehr socializing sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Henrik


----------



## Makellos (8. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> _Nachdem ich nun World of Warcraft bereits seit der Beta spiele und mir vergangene wie auch aktuelle Entwicklungen zu Gemüte geführt habe, kommen in mir von Zeit zu Zeit diverse nostalgische Anflüge und Gedanken auf und auch die Frage was World of Warcraft eigentlich noch zu bieten hat._
> [...]
> Ja, ich weiß nun kommt wieder der übliche Flame ála wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann geh doch - aber genau das, mein lieber Flamer ist was ich mit sinkendem Niveau meine! WoW ist ein Spiel das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, das sehr viel Potential bietet und ich sehe es mit großen Bedauern was daraus gemacht wird - eine seidig, weich gespülte Kuschelwelt mit Flames.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe zum Schluß hingehend meine Worte kürzer gefasst da der Text sonst zu Lange geworden wäre.




Uneingeschränkt ein dickes SIGN !


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

gz zum fullquote ...
€dit: wurde ja nun geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ist das eigentlich normal im Buffed-Forum, daß von den meisten Leuten hier immer und immer wieder _NUR_ der erste Beitrag eines Threads gelesen und beantwortet wird, auch wenn die nachfolgende Diskussion bereits 18 Seiten umfasst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch vor BC schon gespielt und finde es von daher wirklich toll, wenn sich irgendwelche Leute beschweren, man müsse ja mit BC so viel farmen. Hallo? Bringt mir 25.000 Leinenstoff, *dann* dürft ihr euch beschweren, dass ihr viel farmt, und keine Sekunde vorher. Oh, danke für den Leinenstoff! Jetzt brauche ich 25.000 Seidenstoff...

Und dass es alles leichter wird, naja, woran liegt das wohl? Wir werden besser. Wenn ich mich erinnere, wie ich am Anfang mit meinem Schurken umhergestolpert bin... dann hab ich mir einen Paladin gemacht und fast ein Jahr lang an ihr herumequippt. Mittlerweile ist sie auf T5-6-Niveau, aber ich spiele sie kaum noch, kenne ja schon (fast) alles, bis auf die Sachen, wofür man wirklich in eine Raidgilde muss, und darauf hab ich keine Lust, meine Gilde ist meine Familie, und so. Also hab ich mir einen kleinen Hexer erstellt, den in Rekordzeit hochgelevelt und durchequippt. Nach 3 Wochen auf 70 hat sie full epic equipte DDs im Schaden abgezogen, obwohl sie teilweise noch in (Magier-)D3 rumgelaufen ist. Gz, ihr PVP-Heinis, was nicht trifft, kann nicht critten... Da sie am Hitcap war, ist sie in Heroinis mitgekommen, und die waren in Rekordzeit clear. Warum? Weil wir die Marschrouten kannten. Das, was am meisten Zeit kostet, sind die Wipes, und wer 50x im Bollwerk war, kann sogar die Pat an der Tür oben pullen, ohne, dass irgendwas mitkommt. Außer natürlich, der Tank hat 21k Hitpoints, das ist ein Wipegarant... "ääh, sorry, lol, ich bin die ganze letzte Zeit im BT gewesen, wie kann ich die nochmal pullen?" Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, obwohl sie noch nicht alle Markenitems hat - im Gegensatz zum Pala - ist sie im Equip nicht wirklich weit dahinter. Twink-Syndrom halt, das Gold ist da und man weiß, wo es was gibt. 

Heroics sind eine Lachnummer geworden. "Sind wir auf hero drin?" ist eine recht häufige Frage geworden in letzter Zeit, wenn sogar die neuen Twinks (die sofort nach Erreichen von 70 in blaulila herumrennen) das locker weggetankt/geheilt kriegen. Genau wie die Frage "wie viel Heilbonus braucht man für Kara?", stellt sie mal im Handelschannel. Damals haben wir das geschafft, mit drei Heilern mit HB 600 das Ding DURCHZUHEILEN, glaubt ihr, dass man heutzutage noch mit einem dreistelligen HB nach Kara mitkommt?

Das Gefühl für die Verhältnismäßigkeiten ist völlig abhandengekommen. Aber das war vor BC genauso. Wenn ich mir angucke, was T3-equippte Gruppen damals mit Stratholm angestellt haben... neulich ist bei uns auf dem Server ein Stufe60-Schami mit nach Naxx genommen worden, der hat T6-Heiler an die Wand geheilt (war full T3 und kannte die Ini). So what?

Wir werden nie wieder so umherstolpern wie früher, wir werden nie wieder Spelldamage-Krieger bauen und nie wieder versuchen, unserem Hexenmeister möglichst viel Willenskraft zu geben, wegen der Regeneration. Wir wissen, wie das Spiel funktioniert und haben die Mechaniken verstanden, wir können auch uns fremde Klassen nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit gut spielen. Wir wissen, wie die Pats laufen und wer mitkommt und wen man in ZH zuerst töten muss, wir könnten bomben, sogar als Hexer.

Es ist unsere eigene Schuld. Das Spiel ist schon länger nicht mehr leichter geworden. Seit dem großen Heroic-Nerf hat sich nichts mehr getan. Neulich hatten wir in einer Twink-Gruppe (Tiefensumpf und Dampfkammer normal) einige Erstcharaktere dabei, und wir haben nicht beide Instanzen in 45 Minuten geschafft. war auch mal ganz erholsam.


----------



## Céraa (8. Oktober 2008)

ich muss dir recht geben xD
ich hab bis vor kurzem einen naxx-raid geleitet, mehr random als stamm, aber egal.
und selbst wenn wir da mit 30-40 mann drinne waren, wovon mdst. 20-25 lvl 70 und der rest 65+ war, war das immer noch extrem hart und wir haben es auch nur 2mal geschafft, den ollen kel zu killn.
wie man das mit 60ern schaffen soll, is mir vollkommen schleierhaft, vor allem bei so bossen wie den horseman...

mfg
maxi


----------



## wowhunter (8. Oktober 2008)

Keie schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden.
> Ich spiele selbst seit der Beta und habe genau das Gleiche beobachtet wie du und Blizzard sogar mal einen Vorschlag unterbreitet der mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ging.
> Wieso machen sie es nicht einfach wie bei Diablo II ? Ich erstell nen Charakter und muss ein Häckchen setzen ob er Classic WoW sein soll oder für die Add On's.
> Ich für meinen Teil fände es sehr genial wieder nur bis 60 leveln zu können mit den ganzen alten Inzen ohne BC oder Wotlk.
> ...



kauf dir das spiel mit 39 anderen leuten nochmal und installiert einfach kein addon dann passt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir leider nicht wirklich zustimmen...
Vieles was du bemängelst stimmt zwar im Kern, ist meiner Meinung nach aber viel zu schwarz weiss gedacht.

Vorweg: ich habe zwar WoW-Classic gespielt, aber nicht geraidet da WoW für mich damals noch einen geringeren Stellenwert hatte.

So, dann will ich mal auf einige deiner Punkte eingehen:

Du bemängelst das die Gilden nicht mehr den Zusammenhalt haben wie früher, das kann ich so nicht bestätigen... In meiner Gilde hatten wir zwar auch den einen oder anderen Gildenhopper aber die Leute die etwa 1 Monat + dabei sind, sind alles treue Seelen die fest zur Gemeinschaft stehen und gerne aushelfen wenn es in ihren Möglichkeiten liegt, auch wenn wir in unterschiedlichen Raids sind. Die Gemeinschaft ist das was die Mitglieder draus machen, nicht eine Raid-Instanz - und das ist völlig unabhänig von Pre-/Post- BC/WotLK! Du solltest dich also eher fragen mit was für Leuten du dich umgibst das deine Gilde dir so gegen den Strich geht.

Die verwässerung von PvE/PvP macht mich auch sehr unglücklich da wie du schon gesagt hast ausser dem Skill "Sitzfleisch" nichts weiter benötigt wird. Hier geht Blizzard aber mit WotLK schon in die richtige Richtung wenn in Zukunft noch eine Arena Wertung benötigt wird, das dürfte die allergrössten Nichtskönner wohl aussortieren. Ich würde mir einfach "echte" PvE Server wünschen wo man zwar BGs und Arena machen kann, aber nur aus Spass und ohne das man irgendeine Art von Belohnung dafür bekommen würde.

Skill > Gear... wenn ich diese verallgemeinerte Aussage höre dreht sich mir der Magen um! Klar benötigt man Klassenkenntnis, aber ganz ohne Equip geht es nunmal auch nicht (ein 11k life Dudu-Bärchen is einfach kein ZA-Tank, solche Bewerber hatte ich schon die dann meinten sie hätten aber Skill)! Ich kenne natürlich auch Beispiele einiger Spieler die für ihr Equip wirklich sehr gute (im Vergleich zu vielen andren überragende) Leistung gebracht haben einfach nur durch Klassenkenntnis, aber alles wiegt das nun mal nicht auf.

Bossnerfs aufgrund von rumgeheule finde ich auch lächerlich, aber auch das rumgeheule der Leute die den Boss bereits vorher down hatten genau so.  Wenn ich nicht den Skill habe einen Boss zu legen über ich solange weiter bis ich es kann, Solarian war mal ein Angst-Gegener von mir (lächerlich ich weiss) aber mit etwas Übung ging das dann und mittlerweile denk ich mir "ach schau Solarian, das is doch die mit dem Freiloot"... Auf der anderen Seite, was ist daran schlimm wenn 25 andere den Boss nach einem Nerv legen? Ich weiss doch was ich für meinen Kill getan hab und das zählt.

Das geflame in den öffentlichen Channels (und semi-öffentlichen, Stichwort: privat SnG mit ~ 500 permanenten Usern) geht mir auch tierisch gegen den Strich. Aber was will man machen, man kann nicht hunderte fremde Menschen erziehen. Ich mein, auch wenn ich mal generft bin sage ich zwar direkt das mir was auch immer nicht passt, aber nicht unverschämt oder herablassend.

WoW-Classic Server finde ich ne super Sache. Ich selbst würde zwar nie drauf spielen wollen weil ich mich an vieles aus BC gewöhnt (und liebgewonnen) hab, gönne aber jedem seinen Spass auf einem solchem Server und genug Interessenten gibt es ja scheinbar, von daher kann ich Blizz nicht verstehen warum sie da nicht 1-2 von einrichten.

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nichts wichtiges vergessen... das war auf jeden Fall meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## ch_Rankath (8. Oktober 2008)

Death_Magnetic schrieb:


> eigentlich kann man das so unterschreiben was du sagst auf der anderen Seite zahlt auch jeder das gleiche, warum sollte man dann nicht auch alles vom Game zu sehn bekommen...?
> Meist sowieso doch erst Monate später als die TOP Gilden, aber immerhin dann...
> 
> und Arena gehört schlichtweg abgeschafft, es ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis Blizzard dafür mit vorgefertigten 80er chars für 50 € kommt....!!!




Das Argument : " alle bezahlen das selbe " is sowas von total dämlich, dass sowas nur von total weltfremden Geistern kommen kann. 
Gehst du auch in einen Fußballverein, zahlst dort deine Teilnamegebüren und verlangst dafür in der Bundesliga mitspielen zu dürfen?
Um was zu erreichen muss man eben Leistung bringen. Stell dir vor das war schon immer so. Bei JEDEM von uns hier. Stichwort Schule.

Schule wird bezahlt, auch wenn euch das vielleicht nciht aufgefallen ist. Jeder Schüler in einer normalen Schule musste das gleiche bezahlen. 
Nun haben wir dort den Streber (progamer) , den Durchschnittsschüler (normal spielender) und den Schüler der keine Lust auf Schule hat bzw keine Zeit zum lernen aufbringen will aber trotzdem gute Noten haben will (gelegenheitsspieler). 

Ich weiss nicht wies bei euch in der Schule war, aber ohne Leistung zu bringen bekam man keine guten Noten. Also hatten die Streber die guten Noten wärend die Schüler ohne Lust was zu leisten die schlechten Noten bekamen obwohl sie das gleiche Zahlen wie die Streber. Da hat von euch auch keiner rumgemault : gebt mir gute Noten ich zahle ja immerhin das selbe wie der Hans, also mag ich gute Noten auch ohne Leistung kriegen. 

Und bevor nu jemand kommt mit : In der Schule hatte man keine Wahl wenn man was werden wollte, AUCH INNEM SPIEL SOLLTE MAN KEINE WAHL HABEN ZWISCHEN LEISTUNG BRINGEN UND KEINE LEISTUNG BRINGEN ABER TROTZDEM ALLES BEKOMMEN.


Ein anderes Argument was mich ziemlich anpisst ist zB: WAAHHH wenn ich keine Zeit habe und trotzdem nich jeden Content sehen kann will ich das Blizzard das so macht damit ich alles sehen kann. 
Wisst ihr wieso Gelegenheitsspieler so verhasst sind? Weil sie einfach die totalen egoisten sind. Wie könnt ihr es euch erlauben das Maß der Dinge sein zu wollen?
Wieso wollt ihr den Spielern die noch was für ihr Equip und ihren Progress was tun wollen so derbst in den Rücken springen indem ihr den Content EUCH anpassen wollt?

Werdet erwachsen und lernt eure möglichen Ziele selbst zu stecken die ihr erreichen KÖNNT und versucht nicht alles andere an eurer Lebensweise anzupassen.
Geht arbeiten und habt von mir aus den ganzen Tag sex mit euren 30 Freundinnen wärend ihr mit euren Kollegen saufen geht, aber dann beschwert euch bitte nicht wenn ihr dann keine Zeit mehr für ein weiteres Hobby, nämlich WoW habt.


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß nun kommt wieder der übliche Flame ála wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann geh doch - aber genau das, mein lieber Flamer ist was ich mit sinkendem Niveau meine! WoW ist ein Spiel das mir sehr gut gefallen hat, das sehr viel Potential bietet und ich sehe es mit großen Bedauern was daraus gemacht wird - eine seidig, weich gespülte Kuschelwelt mit Flames.


Tut mir leid, das ist einbildung. Das gab es schon immer. Und schon bei CS 1.6 wurde um die wette geflamed und geheult, und auch bei WC3. Und natürlich auch bei DAoC. Und und und.


----------



## ch_Rankath (8. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, das ist einbildung. Das gab es schon immer. Und schon bei CS 1.6 wurde um die wette geflamed und geheult, und auch bei WC3. Und natürlich auch bei DAoC. Und und und.



Dazu müsste man sich nurmal in Wc3 einloggen und in den Channel Frozen Throne deu-1 joinen.

Was da abgeht schlägt jede andere Comuntiy in Sachen Abschaum der Menschheit bei weitem. Und sagt dort ja nicht das ihr WoWler seid.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (9. Oktober 2008)

Da ich gerade mal wieder Zeit hatte zu lesen meine gesammelten Antworten


Bitte lest, auch wenn zum Teil viel Mist drin steht, den vollständigen Thread.
Wenn ich sage das die Bosse zu einfach sind und als Reaktion nur kommt "du musst erstmal 25 fähige Leute finden" dann könnt ihr vielleicht erkennen was ich meine. Es liegt also nicht am Schwierigkeitsgrad des Bosses sondern an der spielerischen Fähigkeit des Raids und des jeweiligen Spielers. Auch wenn das Beispiel nun zeitlich gesehen alt ist, wir hatten in MH die ersten 3 Bosse im allerersten Raid down, das kann nun heißen das wir entweder spielerisch so gut sind ODER das die Bosse so leicht waren ODER beides zusammen. Ich würde sagen BEIDES zusammen, wenn man das Equip das wir hatten mit einbezieht dann sehr einfach (wir haben Karazhan, SSC, FdS Zeug, teils Blau getragen).
Ich bin Realist genug, dass ich weiß das in der Masse der Gelegenheitsspielern die alten Spieler untergehen werden und sich nicht durchsetzen können. Dennoch ist es aus meiner Sicht notwendig Kritik zu äußern, auch wenn sie sehr Schwarz / Weiß gehalten ist.
Ich finde, dass es sich hier gerade die Leute die sich als Casual in dem Thread bezeichnen sehr einfach machen. In dem man sich auf die Mehrheit beruft schmettert man alles ab. Sowas ist ignorant, engstirnig und führt zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation für ALLE Seiten. Wieso? Weil Blizzard sich dann an der größten Masse orientieren muss, also die Masse die spielerisch nicht fähig ist jemals einen Raid erfolgreich zu bestreiten. Das heißt also das Instanzen und Raids nur noch auf Kuschelmodus laufen werden, ist es das was ihr wollt?
Ich kann hier nur nochmal sagen, dass aus meiner Sicht Equipment nicht alles ist. Ich habe selbst genug T6 Leute erlebt die eine Schande für ihren Raidprogress sind, die sich von Leuten im Damage versägen haben lassen die weit dahinter sind. Equipment ist für mich nur ein Teil, dazu gehört noch eine optimale Spell / Damagerotation, sich mit seiner Klasse auseinanderzusetzen und den Willen das Optimale zu erreichen. 
Ich weiß das es im alten Raid möglich war, dass man sich wenn mal ein gewisser Progress erreicht wurde auf die faule Haut zu legen für einen Teil im Raid. Ich kann aber auch sagen, dass das bei uns niemals ausgenutzt wurde. Wir gingen dann entweder mit weniger Leuten los ODER haben es genutzt und Bossdrops verkauft. 
Scheinbar kommt hier der Eindruck auf, dass erfolgreiche Spieler nur gespielt haben damit sie mit lila Items in IF stehen und posen können. Das mag für manche Leute zutreffen, für mich aber nicht. Klar, Items waren eine Motivation, aber mir ging es eher darum Bosse zu knacken, Taktiken zu entwickeln, etc. Wir haben uns niemals als etwas besonders gesehen und haben auch anderen Leuten geholfen. Ich weiß auch das manche Gilden sagen "wenn du net XY hast brauchst dich net bewerben". Wir hatten damals nur die Bedingung das die Zugänge da sein mussten und wenn der Spieler uns im Proberaid überzeugt hatte, haben wir ihn im Notfall ausgestattet und danach war er ein Mitglied wie jedes andere auch nach Ablauf der Probezeit.
Ihr behauptet hier permanent, dass man ja nur noch WoW spielen darf und keine sonstigen Aktivitäten, Hobbys oder Arbeit haben darf um "Erfolg" zu haben. Diese Aussage ist engstirnig, greift zu kurz. In unserer Gilde waren / sind viele Leute gewesen die alle ein aktives Berufsleben haben, die Beziehungen haben, in einem Verein aktiv waren und so weiter. Unser Erfolg kam nicht durch maximal investierte Zeit in ein Spiel sondern durch Aufgabenteilung beim Farmen der Raidmats, durch Auseinandersetzen mit seiner Klasse um das Beste rauszuholen. Ich weiß es gab Gilden die 7 Tage die Woche geraidet haben um ihren Progress zu erreichen. Bei uns war das nicht so, am Ende lief es auf 2-3 Raidtage die Woche preBC heraus. (1 Tag MC + BWL +  1 Tag Naxx + 1 Tag AQ40), je nachdem ob wir jemanden nachequippen mussten. Wir hatten MC mit 3 Raidtagen bewältigt, danach aufgesplittet auf 1 Tag MC; 2 Tage BWL, später nur noch auf 1 Tag BWL und 1 Tag ZG bis die Erweiterungen AQ und Naxx kamen. Wie gesagt, wir hatten nie mehr als 4 Raidtage gehabt, die Regel waren 3.

Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts vergessen habe zu sagen, vlt editiere ich das noch aber mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## BoboEGR (9. Oktober 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich sehe momentan mehr Kinder oder geistig Zurückgebliebene denn je in WOW, es wird nur noch rumgekotzt und angemacht ...



Omg, ich hasse solche sinnlosen Pauschalaussagen. Ich kann zwar nur für Gilneas sprechen, der Umgangston hier! ist eigentlich ganz normal. Und die vielleicht 10 Vollpfosten kennt jeder auf dem Server und die werden ignoriert. 10 von ein paar Tausend sind definitiv nicht *mehr*.



			
				OnkelPle schrieb:
			
		

> Selten kommt auch mal etwas produktives dabei rum. Ich weiß noch, als ich für meinen Krieger das Dungeonset komplett hatte und es zum T 0,5 aufwerten wollte durch harte arbeit und viel viel Gold! Jetzt muss man nur ein paar mal in bestimmte Instanzen und bekommt für den Ruf Wohlwollend ein Set, das teilweise noch besser ist als das Dungeonset der neuen Welt!



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass dies auch sehr aufwendig ist. Ein paar Besuche reichen dafür nicht. Und das Einstiegs PvP Set ist eine nette Sachen für alle die, die sich PvP angucken wollen. Ist das ein Grund darauf herumzuhacken?



			
				OnkelPle schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz zu schweigen von den S-Sets. Da rennt inzwischen jeder mit rum und ich kanns nich mehr sehen. Gut, mein Krieger trägt auch S1, aber nur weil ich es leid war, auszusehen wie ein Clown! Roter Helm, gelbe Stiefel, blaue Brust, silberne Handschuhe und ein grüner Gürtel... Das muss ich Blizz man vorwerfen - es wurde vieles einfach nur wiederverwertet in BC - und zu 90% war es einfach nur hässlich übergepinselt oder hatte lvl 20 Style!



Du trägst selbst S1 und regst dich über die S-Sets auf? Hmmm...... Das optisch nicht alles gut aussieht, who cares, ehrlich. Und schonmal versucht, an die S4 Sets ranzukommen? Das geht nicht soeben im Vorbeilaufen.



> BC hat vieles zerstört. Den zusammenhalt, den flair eines MMORPG und die optik was vieles angeht!



Ich bitte dich, das *RPG* konnte man schon immer für WoW streichen. Wenn du RPG willst, biste im falschen Spiel, sorry.



> Die Scherbenwelt konnte ich bis auf Nagrand und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten wie die Zangarmarschen noch nichtmal leiden! Aber man findet sich ja mit vielem ab und meistens kann man sowas auch erst hinterher sagen.



Und, das ist deine persönliche Meinung. Es gibt genug, die gerade BC in *vielen* Teilen als gelungen betrachten, ich auch. Schon mal in Silithus nach dem WoW Release gewesen. Das war hässlich.



> Ich hoffe mal, das wenigstens etwas zurückkommt und das die Arena Sets wirklich nur noch gegen "arbeit" zu erhalten sind, von mir aus schmeiß ich meins auch weg wenn ich was "passendes" neues bekomme, was nicht aussieht wie eine Schwimmhilfe im Ganzkörperformat!



Hmm, komisch, wieso kann ich das S4 Set nicht einfach kaufen? Ups, stimmt, ich muss schon einige Zeit investieren, um annähernd die Anforderungen dafür zu erspielen. Reine Polemik diese Aussage, nichts weiter.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich kürz mal etwas da Full Quote stinkt, aber jeder weiss ja was gemeint ist:



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Da ich gerade mal wieder Zeit hatte zu lesen meine gesammelten Antworten
> 
> 
> Bitte lest, [...]



1. schuldig im sinne der Anklage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. MH ist ein schlechtes Beispiel weil die Bosse mit voller Absicht für den Content "zu leicht" sind weil vor jedem Try die Trashwellen stehen.
3. Naja ausser einer netten Diskussion und (da nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen -> Punkt 1) vermutlich viel geflame kommt da eh nichts bei rum...
4. hier kann ich dann nur /sign sagen
5. dann sehen wir das ja genau gleich, meine Aussage oben ging auch nur gegen die Verallgemeinerung
7. auch hier wieder ein /sign
8. und auch /sign! Ich kann selber nur maximal 3, eher 2 Tage die Woche raiden wegen Arbeit + Abendschule + Single Haushalt + Freunde habe aber trotzdem das meiste zu sehen bekommen.

So, dann les ich jetzt mal alles durch ^^


----------



## BoboEGR (9. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Da ich gerade mal wieder Zeit hatte zu lesen meine gesammelten Antworten



Welcome Back ;-)



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Bitte lest, auch wenn zum Teil viel Mist drin steht, den vollständigen Thread.
> Wenn ich sage das die Bosse zu einfach sind und als Reaktion nur kommt "du musst erstmal 25 fähige Leute finden" dann könnt ihr vielleicht erkennen was ich meine. Es liegt also nicht am Schwierigkeitsgrad des Bosses sondern an der spielerischen Fähigkeit des Raids und des jeweiligen Spielers. Auch wenn das Beispiel nun zeitlich gesehen alt ist, wir hatten in MH die ersten 3 Bosse im allerersten Raid down, das kann nun heißen das wir entweder spielerisch so gut sind ODER das die Bosse so leicht waren ODER beides zusammen. Ich würde sagen BEIDES zusammen, wenn man das Equip das wir hatten mit einbezieht dann sehr einfach (wir haben Karazhan, SSC, FdS Zeug, teils Blau getragen).





Teils Blau bei MH. Oo, in unserem RAID Bündnis wären solche Spieler nie mitgenommen wurden. Respekt, wenn es stimmt.
Und die Bosse als *einfach* zu bezeichnen, ich weiß nicht. Wer den Unterschied kennt zwischen Kara und BT z.B., würde dir da nicht zustimmen.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ich bin Realist genug, dass ich weiß das in der Masse der Gelegenheitsspielern die alten Spieler untergehen werden und sich nicht durchsetzen können. Dennoch ist es aus meiner Sicht notwendig Kritik zu äußern, auch wenn sie sehr Schwarz / Weiß gehalten ist.



Hmmm, was heisst den alte Spieler? Ich bin auch ein solcher, trotzdem habe ich eine sehr familiäre und freundschaftliche Gilde gefunden. Und ich raide (unregelmäßig) Kara, Mag, Gruul, ZA, SSC, FdS, BT etc., zum Teil in einem RAID Bündnis mit alten Spielern. Dazu kommen aber auch einige, die z.B. erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres WoW spielen. Ich fühle mich allerdings nicht als *untergehend*. Und ich wüsste auch nicht, mit was ich mit durchsetzen sollte. Die Bosse in Kara wieder so bockschwer machen, dass nur 10% die Ini sehen können? Nein danke.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ich finde, dass es sich hier gerade die Leute die sich als Casual in dem Thread bezeichnen sehr einfach machen. In dem man sich auf die Mehrheit beruft schmettert man alles ab. Sowas ist ignorant, engstirnig und führt zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation für ALLE Seiten. Wieso? Weil Blizzard sich dann an der größten Masse orientieren muss, also die Masse die spielerisch nicht fähig ist jemals einen Raid erfolgreich zu bestreiten. Das heißt also das Instanzen und Raids nur noch auf Kuschelmodus laufen werden, ist es das was ihr wollt?



Ja was denn abschmettern. Ich als Casual finde die Entwicklung von WoW gut. Und es gefällt mir auch, dass die breite Masse der Spieler *fast* den kompletten Inhalt des Spiels erleben darf. Wo ist denn das ignorant oder engstirnig? Mir gefällt es auch, mal ne Woche auszusetzen, ohne gleich hoffnungslos in Rückstand zu geraten. Und, ich denke mal, viele Spieler sind schon in der Lage, RAID's erfolgreich zu meistern. Mann muss sich nur (gerade als alter Hase), die Mühe machen, den Leuten zu helfen und ihnen die Zeit geben, sich in die Sachen reinzuarbeiten. Daran mangelt es doch gerade! Es gibt kaum jemanden, der nach erfolgreichen T-Set farmen noch Lust hat, mal einen *Kleineren* zu helfen. Hier passen die Worte Egoismus, Ignoranz und engstirnig hervorragend. Obwohl ich dazu sagen muss, dass dies auch niemand machen braucht, geschweige denn muss. Ich kann nur für mich persönlich sprechen, ich hab z.B. kein Problem damit, Twinks oder Frischligen in Kara zu besseren Equip zu verhelfen.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ich kann hier nur nochmal sagen, dass aus meiner Sicht Equipment nicht alles ist. Ich habe selbst genug T6 Leute erlebt die eine Schande für ihren Raidprogress sind, die sich von Leuten im Damage versägen haben lassen die weit dahinter sind. Equipment ist für mich nur ein Teil, dazu gehört noch eine optimale Spell / Damagerotation, sich mit seiner Klasse auseinanderzusetzen und den Willen das Optimale zu erreichen.



Ok, zum ersten Mal sind wir einer Meinung. Gilt aber für alle Schwierigkeitsgrade, das geht schon in den normalen Inis los. Aber mit der aktuellen WoW Entwicklung hat das nichts zu tun, und solche *Spieler* gab es schon zum Start von WoW. Das wird sich leider nie ändern.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ich weiß das es im alten Raid möglich war, dass man sich wenn mal ein gewisser Progress erreicht wurde auf die faule Haut zu legen für einen Teil im Raid. Ich kann aber auch sagen, dass das bei uns niemals ausgenutzt wurde. Wir gingen dann entweder mit weniger Leuten los ODER haben es genutzt und Bossdrops verkauft.



Hmm, bei den 10'ern tödlich, bei 25'ern vielleicht abfangbar. Aber wenn ich in einem RAID spiele, gehe ich davon aus, dass alle wissen was sie tun. Wenn nicht, wird gestoppt oder gekickt. So einfach ist das. (Ich hab die Aussage allerdings nicht ganz verstanden).



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Scheinbar kommt hier der Eindruck auf, dass erfolgreiche Spieler nur gespielt haben damit sie mit lila Items in IF stehen und posen können. Das mag für manche Leute zutreffen, für mich aber nicht. Klar, Items waren eine Motivation, aber mir ging es eher darum Bosse zu knacken, Taktiken zu entwickeln, etc. Wir haben uns niemals als etwas besonders gesehen und haben auch anderen Leuten geholfen. Ich weiß auch das manche Gilden sagen "wenn du net XY hast brauchst dich net bewerben". Wir hatten damals nur die Bedingung das die Zugänge da sein mussten und wenn der Spieler uns im Proberaid überzeugt hatte, haben wir ihn im Notfall ausgestattet und danach war er ein Mitglied wie jedes andere auch nach Ablauf der Probezeit.



Das normale Vorgehen einer RAID Gilde. Hat aber auch nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Das gab es früher, das gibt es heute und das wird es in Zukunft auch geben.



~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ihr behauptet hier permanent, dass man ja nur noch WoW spielen darf und keine sonstigen Aktivitäten, Hobbys oder Arbeit haben darf um "Erfolg" zu haben. Diese Aussage ist engstirnig, greift zu kurz. In unserer Gilde waren / sind viele Leute gewesen die alle ein aktives Berufsleben haben, die Beziehungen haben, in einem Verein aktiv waren und so weiter. Unser Erfolg kam nicht durch maximal investierte Zeit in ein Spiel sondern durch Aufgabenteilung beim Farmen der Raidmats, durch Auseinandersetzen mit seiner Klasse um das Beste rauszuholen. Ich weiß es gab Gilden die 7 Tage die Woche geraidet haben um ihren Progress zu erreichen. Bei uns war das nicht so, am Ende lief es auf 2-3 Raidtage die Woche preBC heraus. (1 Tag MC + BWL +  1 Tag Naxx + 1 Tag AQ40), je nachdem ob wir jemanden nachequippen mussten. Wir hatten MC mit 3 Raidtagen bewältigt, danach aufgesplittet auf 1 Tag MC; 2 Tage BWL, später nur noch auf 1 Tag BWL und 1 Tag ZG bis die Erweiterungen AQ und Naxx kamen. Wie gesagt, wir hatten nie mehr als 4 Raidtage gehabt, die Regel waren 3.




In dem Punkt gebe ich dir 100% Recht. Ich gehe arbeiten (nicht zu wenig), habe Hobbys und andere Aktivitäten. Trotzdem raide ich in WoW. Bei solchen Aussagen in diversen Foren lächle ich kurz drüber und ignoriere diese. Aber auch hier gilt, das gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> [*]Ich finde, dass es sich hier gerade die Leute die sich als Casual in dem Thread bezeichnen sehr einfach machen. In dem man sich auf die Mehrheit beruft schmettert man alles ab. Sowas ist ignorant, engstirnig und führt zu einer Verschlechterung der Situation für ALLE Seiten. Wieso? Weil Blizzard sich dann an der größten Masse orientieren muss, *also die Masse die spielerisch nicht fähig ist jemals einen Raid erfolgreich zu bestreiten.* Das heißt also das Instanzen und Raids nur noch auf Kuschelmodus laufen werden, ist es das was ihr wollt?



Ich finde, du hebelst dich hier selber aus.

Wie dumm muss ein Publisher sein, ein Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen von dem er weiß, dass viele Teile, ich zitiere sinngemäß " von der unfähigen Masse nicht erfolgreich bestritten werden können". Was für ein Sinn sollte das denn machen ?
Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten: JA das will ich!

BTW: Es sagt meist eine ganze Menge über Leute aus, wenn Unterscheidungen wie _"Ich "_ und _"die breite (unfähige) Masse"_ immer weider in ihren Post auftauchen.


----------



## scharlach23 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na bravo. Ich weiß meine bescheidene Meinung interessiert keinen, aber ich schneid sie trotzdem mal kurz an. Der einzige, der doch hier rumheult bist doch wohl du selbst. Früher hat es mir spaß gemacht auf bäume zu klettern. kommt heute nicht allzu oft vor. gott soll mir meine kindheit zurückgeben. das alles ist so ungerecht...
mäh.

der content steht. und er ist nunmal simpel, da 1. überequippte leute, schlecht equippte leute durchziehen und ihnen somit das nötige equipment verschaffen. war pre bc so, is pre wotlk so. und so wie ichs verstanden habe, macht ihr es, innerhalb der gilde zumindest, genauso.
2. die inis genrft wurden. was nun wirklich nicht tragisch ist. denn bis zum addon dauerts net mehr lang. genieß doch einfach das ruhige, lockere aufmischen von raidinstanzen, bevor es wieder etwas anspruchsvoller zur sache geht.
3. pvpeq pveeq oftmals ersetzt. geb ich dir recht.
... usw. könnt man ewig weiterführen. ist aber kein grund rumzuheulen. prebc standst du vermutlich genauso zw. ah und bank rum, wie alle anderen, die den content ausgereizt haben. evtl. solltest du dich einfach mal wieder auf das konzentrieren, was wow für dich ausmacht und nicht auf das. was es mal für dich bedeutet hat und wie toll du dich damit fühlen konntest mehr erreicht zu haben als andere. (btw. sowas kann man auch im rl...und da gehts nit unbedingt um items, gegenstände,gold...whatever. nur n kleiner tip.)

ach und was ich eigentlich fragen wollte. bei der ganzen heulerei um das spiel hier? ist euch eigentlich noch klar, dass es auf der welt auch wirkliche probleme gibt? man sieht selten mal nen thread über 10 seiten auf den so viele leute antworten, der was mit echten problemen zu tun hat. Welthunger, Lügen und Intrigen der Führungspersönlichkeiten dieser Welt, Dies und Das... bla bla blupp blupp. aber darum kümmern sich dann halt die anderen.. oder wie? 

naja viel spaß noch beim lebenszeit für nichtigkeiten investieren. hatte ja nu auch meine 20 min.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

